# Les villes de grande solitude.......



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2003)

Comme Grib l'annonce dans un autre thread ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), je commence probablement ma petite déprime automnale habituelle !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je voyage beaucoup pour mon boulot, essentiellement en Allemagne et en Hollande ... en principe je reste deux ou trois jours sur place et je reviens en Belgique !
En général, je pars en voiture et je roule la nuit !
Mon problème : l'angoisse qui m'étreint quand j'atteins les périphériques blafards de ces villes endormies et la solitude qui me pèse lorsque je traverse les halls de ces hotels impersonnels ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A peine entré dans ma chambre, il faut que je sorte pour éviter d'étouffer ... 
Qu'importe l'heure, il faut que je trouve un endroit ou il y a du monde et toutes les excuses sont bonnes pour au moins discuter avec quelqu'un et me sortir de cet état de léthargie déprimante qui me saute dessus dès que je suis en dehors de mon cocon familial et habituel ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ma femme me manque, mes enfants me manquent, mes amis me manquent ... en résumé tout me manque et ce n'est pas mon GSM qui arrange les choses - je ne vais quand meme pas déranger tout le monde à 2 heures du mat pour raconter mes états d'ame !!!
Alors, ma question : connaissez-vous aussi ces passages à vide ou tout vous semble "étranger", ou le sentiment de solitude remplace tout autre sentiment, ou vous voudriez etre ailleurs qu'entre les 4 murs tristounets d'une chambre d'hotel à 75 Euros (budget maxi en déplacements ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) petit déjeuner compris ?????
La parole est à vous, amis "business travellers", camarades des nuits blanches passées loin de chez vous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : inutile de me proposer d'en profiter pour passer des nuits de débauche dans des lieux que la morale réprouve ... meme ça, je n'en ai pas envie !


----------



## barbarella (8 Octobre 2003)

N'y a t-il pas pire solitude que celle-ci ?






Excuse-moi Thebig, je crois que la solitude est un état d'âme, qui vous poursuit partout


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> N'y a t-il pas pire solitude que celle-ci ?
> Excuse-moi Thebig, je crois que la solitude est un état d'âme, qui vous poursuit partout


Tout-à-fait d'accord Barbarella ! Peut etre qu'en faisant la somme de toutes nos solitudes, on pourra un tant soit peu les exorciser !!!


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2003)

ça me fait penser à Dominique A qui habitant à Brussels nous avait sorti un effroyable titre nommé "les hauts quartiers de peine"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Nan, nan, moi ça va... il recommence à pleuvoir, c'est _ch'fête à chés guernouilles !!_





sinon, oui, tu nous fait un sujet comme ça par an (ce qui prouve que c'est récurrent) et ensuite, tu connais bien _le remède_ à ces soirées de triste morosité : tu sais comme nous à quel point les bars sont bien remplis le soir dans ces coins là. 

_je sais, je en suis pas bussiness-traveler mais il parait que je suis anarcho-syndicaliste-rouge donc je réponds où je veux, na !_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> _je sais, je en suis pas bussiness-traveler mais il parait que je suis anarcho-syndicaliste-rouge donc je réponds où je veux, na !_


...J'adore le rouge aussi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...Dans mes bras, Camarade !!!


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...J'adore le rouge aussi !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



attends que je finisse d'ouvrir la bouteille !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un St-Emilion 1970 ? ça te va ?


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> N'y a t-il pas pire solitude que celle-ci ?
> Excuse-moi Thebig, je crois que la solitude est un état d'âme, qui vous poursuit partout



La solitude peut être un choix de vie, également.

A l'inverse de vous, (peut-être suis-je anormal) le seul sentiment de me retrouver avec des gens me stress.
Je ne suis pas agoraphobe, la foule ne me fait pas peur.
Mais du plus profond de mon âme, je hais les lieux publics, et les regroupements de gens.
D'ailleurs, signe distinctif de cette avertion (je passe pour un extra-terrestre), je n'ai jamais mis les pieds en boite de nuit.

On dit que la solitude est le mal du siècle.
Et tout un chacun cherche à communiquer avec son prochain.

Tout au contraire, je fais tout ce qui est en mon pouvoir pour échapper aux autres.

Ton état de tristesse et de spleen que tu éprouve seul, je le ressens quand je suis avec d'autres personnes.


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> [...] On dit que la solitude est le mal du siècle.
> Et tout un chacun cherche à communiquer avec son prochain.
> 
> Tout au contraire, je fais tout ce qui est en mon pouvoir pour échapper aux autres.



Tidju ! (copyrightTheBig inc.) mais que fais-tu donc parmi nous ?


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ! (copyrightTheBig inc.) mais que fais-tu donc parmi nous ?



Je ne suis pas parmis vous.
Je suis physiquement seul devant mon écran.

As tu remarqué ...


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas parmis vous.
> Je suis physiquement seul devant mon écran.
> 
> As tu remarqué ...



certes mais ne cherches-tu pas comme  _tout un chacun à communiquer avec [ton] prochain_ ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ok, tu n'es pas "tout un chacun" et je ne suis pas "ton prochain", mais bon, tu m'as compris..._


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> certes mais ne cherches-tu pas comme  _tout un chacun à communiquer avec [ton] prochain_ ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas non plus un hermite avec un sparadrap sur la bouche pour me refuser de parler.

Je disais juste que je ne recherche pas la compagnie des autres.

Je ne prends jamais les transports en commun, par exemple.
Ca m'est arrivé plusieurs fois de préférer rentrer à pied sur plus de 15 km, plutot que de prendre le métro.
Ou quand quelqu'un s'assoit à côté de moi dans une salle d'attente, faut que change de place.
Et s'il y a trop de monde, je m'en vais.

Pas net, hein ?


----------



## krystof (8 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Pas net, hein ?



Effectivement. Ceci dit, je suis également un adepte de ces longues journées que tu passes seul, surtout en ce moment. C'est reposant.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2003)

Moi, ce que je déteste, c'est cette sensation angoissante que si tu tombes raide mort sur le trottoir, tout le monde s'en fiche et personne ne s'occupe de toi ... meme qu'il y en aura toujours pour te marcher dessus pour etre certain que t'es bien crevé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est cette sensation que je ressens au milieu d'une foule "étrangère" et qui me glace les sens ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais, je suis un peu "dans le creux de la vague" pour l'instant ... ça ne va pas durer !!!


----------



## tomtom (8 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement. Ceci dit, je suis également un adepte de ces longues journées que tu passes seul, surtout en ce moment. C'est reposant.



Et puis quand tu passes du temps avec toi-même, tu sais à qui tu as affaire.

Quoi que


----------



## Fulvio (8 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] ça me fait penser à Dominique A qui habitant à Brussels nous avait sorti un effroyable titre nommé "les hauts quartiers de peine"...



Une autre du même :
_
Je suis une ville dont beaucoup sont partis
Enfin pas tous encore, mais ça se rétrécit
Il y a bien celui-là qui ne se voit pas ailleurs
Celui-là qui s'y voit, mais à qui ça fait peur
_

Voilà ce que m'évoque les villes de grandes solitudes, qui pour moi sont les petites villes toutes moches...


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce que je déteste, c'est cette sensation angoissante que si tu tombes raide mort sur le trottoir, tout le monde s'en fiche et personne ne s'occupe de toi ... meme qu'il y en aura toujours pour te marcher dessus pour etre certain que t'es bien crevé !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmmm ! Un peu cafardeux, TheBig ?
Brazil Attitude ?

C'est pour ça que je préfère une rue déserte rien qu'à moi, plutot qu'une rue pleine d'anonymes dans laquelle tu n'es que plus transparent.


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce que je déteste, c'est cette sensation angoissante que si tu tombes raide mort sur le trottoir, tout le monde s'en fiche et personne ne s'occupe de toi ... meme qu'il y en aura toujours pour te marcher dessus pour etre certain que t'es bien crevé !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas besoin de te trouver dans une ville ou une rue passagère pour espérer de l'aide si tu tombes raide sur le trottoir, malheureusement !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Un de mes oncles est décédé à deux rues de chez lui, à Paris... Sur le trottoir... Attaque foudroyante... Les passants ont attendu le lendemain soir pour vérifier si c'était pas un clodo qui roupillait...!!


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de te trouver dans une ville ou une rue passagère pour espérer de l'aide si tu tombes raide sur le trottoir, malheureusement !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Triste et consternant, nato


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Triste et consternant, nato


Ben vi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'est ce que je pense aussi, depuis 20 ans maintenant, et ça n'a pas l'air de s'arranger vraiment !!


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2003)

J'ai l'impression d'avoir plombé l'ambiance là ?!


----------



## macelene (8 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression d'avoir plombé l'ambiance là ?!



j'ai pas eu le temps de te le dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






t'as pas un truc plus drôle ?


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression d'avoir plombé l'ambiance là ?!




Ben je pense que TheBig  souhaitait se faire remonter le moral...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression d'avoir plombé l'ambiance là ?!


...elle était déjà plombée au départ tu sais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tout cas, ce que tu as raconté me glace d'effroi ...


----------



## KARL40 (8 Octobre 2003)

Si vous voulez rire, rions donc avec notre ami BUSH :

"18 000 morts par an causés par les accidents domestiques. Bush envisage de classer la friteuse de Saddam Hussein comme arme de destruction massive."
(merci Charlie)

Aucun rapport effectivement, sauf que cela détend l'atmosphère.....


----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de te trouver dans une ville ou une rue passagère pour espérer de l'aide si tu tombes raide sur le trottoir, malheureusement !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























.....


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas eu le temps de te le dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si !! Un nouveau tableau par exemple...


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

ben voila, un bon geste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et pi tu le dédicaces à TheBig


----------



## SuperCed (9 Octobre 2003)

Personnellement, ça m'ai arrivé pendant un mois sur Lyon, ville dans laquelle je ne connaissais personne.
Puis, j'ai habité un mois à l'auberge de jeunesse du vieux Lyon, et là, c'en était fini de la solitude. Super ambiance! Pour pas trop cher. Bien sur, ce n'est pas hyper luxueux, mais ce fut vraiment hypra sympatique. Pour la facilité de rencontrer tous les gens de passage et pour oublier la solitude, ya pas mieux.

Je vais également en auberge de jeunesse pendant mes vacances aux sport d'hiver à Noel ou à Pacques et je dois reconnaitre que j'ai toujours passé des vacances excellentes.


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Qu'importe l'heure, il faut que je trouve un endroit ou il y a du monde et toutes les excuses sont bonnes pour au moins discuter avec quelqu'un et me sortir de cet état de léthargie déprimante qui me saute dessus



Les soirs où l'avenir est bien moins beau qu'un 11.43 tout neuf qui ne demande qu'à s'exprimer. Passer les heures n'importe comment, du moment qu'elles passent et la certitude de ne pas être au bon endroit au bon moment, ou pour une mauvaise raison. Fixer un dessus de lit froissé et les enveloppes à en-tête exotiques sur le bureau de la chambre d'hôtel. Même le "dehors", si différent de l'habitude ne donne pas le vertige. Les bruits de pas dans le couloir qui font esperer, un moteur Diesel qui ronronne un moment sous la fenêtre et qui fait battre le coeur, en vain.

Des draps qui ne sentent rien, sauf le tabac froid. Même pas l'envie d'y glisser une pute pour passer le temps. Juste envie de parler, pas d'entendre gémir en fonction du tarif négocié. Mais pas de parler de n'importe quoi: parler de choses passées, connues pour se prouver que ce que l'on vit est bien arrivé, et s'entendre répondre que oui, elles sont bien réelles, toutes ces choses. En tout cas pour l'instant. Envie d'aimer quelqu'un, physiquement, pour se reposer, enfin dormir.

N'as tu jamais senti la planète glisser sous toi? L'impression qu'elle tourne et que tu restes immobile, seul élément fixé sur du rien alors que le reste file sous tes semelles? Et pourtant tout est présent: les bruits, les odeurs, la poussière et tous les détails qui indiquent qu'une vie est passée par là. La fenêtre qui s'ouvre sur l'exterieur et les dizaines de milliers de kilomètres, les dizaines d'années, les traces sur la peau et les souvenirs qui cognent dans la poitrine. Les absents, et leurs regards qui te fixent un soir de pluie dans un bar, très loin d'ici, ou dans une cour de lycée. Les absentes. Ou plutôt l'absente, car il n'y a que la dernière qui compte, effacant (presque) completement tous les souvenirs horizontaux précédents: celui là était vertical, il m'a fait monter très haut. On le croit, en ressentant à nouveau l'odeur de son cou, le goût de son sexe encore sur la langue, l'étrange sensation de la pénétration, quand tout se passe là, que l'on n'est plus qu'un mouvement. C'était si bien de sentir sa peau sous les doigts qu'on a pensé que ca ne se terminerait jamais, on y a tellement cru, tellement fort. A en oublier les lois basiques de la balistique: il y a toujours une fin de course, un moment ou l'impulsion s'arrête et on retombe fatalement. Rarement sur ses pieds, et toujours en se faisant mal. On se retrouve toujours un jour seul. c'est presque aussi douloureux que de se rendre compte que le prénom de certaines s'est évanoui. Comment peut-on oublier ce que l'on a désiré si fort? Comment peut-on séparer ce nom tant dit de l'image de ces yeux qui se ferment juste avant, avant qu'une tête ne nous retombe sur la poitrine, brouillant le champ de vision d'un quadrillage chevelu?

Ce doit être bon de croire en quelque chose -ou quelqu'un- de supérieur, et de se dire que tout peut à nouveau se rejouer. Reprendre la partie mais tricher, connaître les cartes des autres, ou en tout cas savoir si l'on doit abatre son jeu ou pas. Qui est là pour apprendre les règles? Y a t-il un moment où on sait que l'on a gagné? Marre de se lever de la table en se disant que l'on perd à chaque fois, fatiguant de jongler en permanence avec l'inutile.

Combien de mains serrées dans une vie, combien de regards échangés qui étaient plus que des glissades, les choix sont-ils toujours les bons?

On peut être n'importe où. Ce qui tue, c'est le temps passé et les occasions manquées. L'occasion manquée, plutôt. Car il y en a toujours une. Si tu penses, tu n'y coupe pas. On ne peut pas réfléchir et être heureux, c'est totalement incompatible, car être heureux, c'est justement ne penser à rien.


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ben voila, un bon geste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je viens de lui en faire un "spécial", au flamant rose !! Ça devrait lui plaire...


----------



## SuperCed (9 Octobre 2003)

Quelle belle prose!
On se demande quel est le vécu derrière ce texte...

Il s'agit d'un vécu commum à beaucoup de personnes trainant sur ces forums.

Les choix passés sont-ils bons? Influenceront-ils nos choix futurs? Le futur peut-il être aussi bien, voire mieux? En se posant ces questions, évidemment, on court à sa propre perte. Se dire qu'il faut apprécier aujourd'hui et pas dans quelques temps est évidemment l'attitude pour se conserver.

Lorsque l'on arrive à vivre et à apprécier, je pense qu'on a gagné, mais l'erreur que nous faisons souvent est de croire que la partie est arrêté. Quelquefois, un élément que l'on intègre avec le plus grand plaisir nous fait courrir à notre perte.
Plus tard, on s'apperçoit, mais trop tard, qu'on ne peut plus apprécier, qu'on ne sait plus apprécier. Après, écroulement total, il faut rebatir tout l'édifice que l'on avait construit sans s'en rendre compte quelques temps auparavent.

"En anglais  ne dit-on pas  :
 When the need is the highest salvation is near by !" c'est quelqu'un de ces forums qui m'a écrit ça il y a quelques temps, je crois que c'est vrai.


Une jolie fleur dans une peau de vache, une jolie vache déguisée en fleur...


----------



## STL (9 Octobre 2003)

Ben dis moi ... tout ceci laisse perplexe ... je ne nie pas ces maux et je ne sais s'il y a des remèdes...

Je connais une bonne adresse où le rhum est prescrit sur ordonnance, les thérapeutes assez sympa... 

On en ressort pas en ayant toutes les réponses (s'il y en a !!) mais les quelques heures passées parraissent plus douces... 
On pense avoir refait le monde l'espace d'un instant, on se trompe surement... 
Une seule chose est sûre, j'y cultive  écoute et affection et ma solitude n'y parait plus !

une Biz pour toi, dad the big !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2003)

STL a dit:
			
		

> une Biz pour toi, dad the big !!


Bisous STL ! ... et content de te "re-croiser" par ici ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Belle prose Amok ! C'est exactement ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : je ne sais pas trop si je dois mettre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou


----------



## Foguenne (9 Octobre 2003)

Wouaww.

Bravo Amok.
Ton texte me fait penser au dernier livre que je viens de terminer, "Le dernier vol de Lancaster" formidable premier roman de Sylvain Estibal chez Actes Sud). 
Il y a quelques citations sympas dedans.

"Je croyais jadis ne pas t'aimer,
Quand on est revenu me disant que tu es mort là-bas.
Je suis montée sur la colline où sera mon tombeau,
J'ai ramassé des pierres, enseveli mon coeur."

Chant touareg.


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2003)

_Si c'était pour moi seul, je n'aurais pas peur d'être insuffisant. Je me contenterais bien de mon souffle. Je supporte parfaitement l'ignorance, et ma tête, tant qu'elle est sa seule partenaire, s'amuse et se comprend très bien. Je ne me serais pas souhaité autre, s'il n'y avait eu que moi. Je ne suis même pas sûr qu'il y aurait eu un deuxième homme si j'avais été le premier._ 

Philippe Léotard.


----------



## Luc G (9 Octobre 2003)

Le réel quelquefois désaltère l'espérance. C'est pourquoi, contre toute attente, l'espérance survit.

René Char


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2003)

_Je vous dit: "Adieu"
Comme on dit: "Salut"
Comme on dit: "Ca va"
Parce que ca n'a pas d'importance...
Comme on dit: "Laissez moi en paix dans la tempête"
Comme dirait Pouchkine.

Les chiens de-ci de-là
Se donnent un dernier coup de narine
Se frottent
On ne sait jamais
essaient de comprendre sans les yeux...
Pisser, pas pleurer!

L'homme passé vous fait
Un adieu aigre-doux
Ce n'était pas mauvais
De mal vivre avec vous.

Je nous souviens rêvant tous deux
De mimosas, mers
Demi-mots amers._ 

PL


----------



## Amok (10 Octobre 2003)

La pluie. Elle a commencé quelques dizaines de kilomètres avant que le béton ne couvre le paysage. Plusieurs jours dans le nord, sans pratiquement âme qui vive, m'avaient fait oublier l'odeur de la ville. D'un seul coup, tant de corps en mouvement...

Le temps de trouver un hôtel, de glisser dans l'ascenseur et de se retrouver au dix-huitième étage d'une flèche. Toujours cette pluie, et la buée sur la fenêtre qui brouille la vision du dehors. Envie de repartir, tout de suite, alors que la nuit tombe sur la rumeur en bas.

Le bar de l'hôtel, si semblable aux autres. Pourquoi se ressemblent-ils tous? L'écran géant dans un coin, les lumières en demi-teinte, et le barman, clone international. Deuxième double scotch, et par la baie vitrée la pluie, toujours, qui griffe l'horizon.

Peu à peu la ville s'illumine. Le skydome de la tour CN semble flotter dans le vide. je repense à l'épicerie perdue dans la forêt et au chat noir et blanc couché sur la caisse enregistreuse, au crissement de mes pas dans la neige du côté d'Oxtongue lake, aux deux soeurs septuagénaires qui tiennent une boutique où l'on trouve des courroies et des bougies pour moteur accrochées à côté du grill sur lequel grésillent les hamburgers.

Je repense à ce chalet perché sur Tiger hill, très loin, à l'autre bout de la planète, où j'avais découvert au petit matin que j'étais au juste milieu de la Chine, du Tibet, de l'Inde, du Bhoutan, bien au dessus des nuages. ce jour-là, je n'avais pas sorti le boîtier du sac. Ces moments là m'appartiennent, et je ne veux pas les partager. Les photos de voyage ne sont là que pour capter les moments de solitude stérile. Je suis le seul à pouvoir à nouveau par la pensée me replonger dans cet instant précis, sentir le vent qui glisse sur la montagne, voir le soleil se lever sur l'Everest, et percevoir le monde qui s'éveille. Égoïstement je veux le garder, et l'ajouter à tous les autres que j'ai vécu seul, et qui partiront avec moi.

Je regarde les femmes aux cheveux blancs qui sirotent leur Martini. Comment leur expliquer que pendant quelques secondes je viens de parcourir des milliers de miles? Sur la table un journal annonce la mort d'une célébrité locale. Demain, je vais repartir, traquer le fantôme de Marilyn qui plane sur les chutes du Niagara. Demain.

A travers la vitre, je fais une photo. Toronto sous la pluie.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2003)




----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je repense à ce chalet perché sur Tiger hill, très loin, à l'autre bout de la planète, où j'avais découvert au petit matin que j'étais au juste milieu de la Chine, du Tibet, de l'Inde, du Bhoutan, bien au dessus des nuages. ce jour-là, je n'avais pas sorti le boîtier du sac. Ces moments là m'appartiennent, et je ne veux pas les partager. Les photos de voyage ne sont là que pour capter les moments de solitude stérile. Je suis le seul à pouvoir à nouveau par la pensée me replonger dans cet instant précis, sentir le vent qui glisse sur la montagne, voir le soleil se lever sur l'Everest, et percevoir le monde qui s'éveille. Égoïstement je veux le garder, et l'ajouter à tous les autres que j'ai vécu seul, et qui partiront avec moi.


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2003)

L'hôtel est pratiquement désert, même la boutique de souvenirs est fermée. En bas, une femme se baigne toute habillée dans la piscine. La soie trace des volutes autour d'elle et le bleu de son voile se déroule dans son sillage. Ambiance fin de jour sur la montagne rouge en face. Du jaune, de l'ocre, du bleu et une chambre immense presque vide. Sur l'écran, un feuilleton à l'eau de rose se déroule en silence. Visiblement le réalisateur vient de découvrir le zoom: pas un seul plan sans plongée optique.

600 kilomètres de désert et à nouveau la civilisation. Barbarella a raison. La solitude est bien plus présente lorsque des vibrations humaines sont perceptibles: je n'ai jamais ressenti le vide lorsque je me trouvais au milieu de rien. Pourquoi suis-je ici? De vieux comptes à solder...

...

Je vais lui téléphoner, survoler la distance qui nous sépare, l'imaginer dans son appartement, je vais entendre sa voix, je vais l'écouter me dire qu'elle a hâte que je sois de retour. J'aimerais qu'elle soit là, avec moi, pour partager tout ce que je viens de vivre, à nouveau tout redécouvrir à travers ses yeux. Je ne sais pas encore que c'est faux, que jamais cela n'arrivera, et que les mois sont comptés. j'ignore encore que la solitude se déplace sur nos talons, et que nous ne faisons que la faire voyager, accrochée à nos bottes comme de la mauvaise poussière. Il n'y a pas pire solitude que de vouloir aimer et de ne pas savoir, de n'avoir jamais appris. J'ai envie de me poser, de ne plus bouger, de ne plus prendre ces trains, ces avions, de ne plus compter maladivement les kilomètres inutiles puisque solitaires. J'ai simplement envie d'entendre ses pas dans la pièce à côté, de voir ses vêtements posés sur le fauteuil dans la pénombre, de sentir son parfum sur l'oreiller.

Une mélodie s'élève du minaret, juste en face.


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> [image]
> 
> L'hôtel est pratiquement désert, même la boutique de souvenirs est fermée...



Un seul être vous manque et tout est dépeuplé ...


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Avec la distribution du Petit Paumé, place Bellecour, difficile de trouver la solitude ...


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Avec la distribution du Petit Paumé, place Bellecour, difficile de trouver la solitude ...



euh ...


----------



## krystof (12 Octobre 2003)

Excellent style Amok.

J'y retrouve des airs de Gao Xingjian, "Le livre d'un homme seul" :

_Orgue et cur. Les chambres de l'hôtel sont remplies de meubles anciens très recherchés, une lourde table en chêne, une armoire sculptée marron foncé, un lit de bois aux barreaux ronds, décoré. Sur les boules des lampadaires, plus de reflets, pas une voiture ne passe dans la rue, c'est dimanche, presque midi, tu attends qu'un ami vienne te chercher pour t'emmener à l'aéroport. Par l'avion de midi passé, tu rentres à Paris._


----------



## barbarella (12 Octobre 2003)

Cette chanson de Michel Berger résume assez bien, pour moi, ce sentiment.


Il manque quelqu'un près de moi
Je me retourne tout le monde est là
D'où vient ce sentiment bizarre que je suis seul
Parmi tous ces amis et ces filles qui ne veulent
Que quelques mots d'amour

De mon village capitale
Où l'air chaud peut être glacial
Où des millions de gens se connaissent si mal
Je t'envoie comme un papillon à une étoile
Quelques mots d'amour

Je t'envoie mes images
Je t'envoie mon décor
Je t'envoie mes sourires des jours où je me sens plus fort
Je t'envoie mes voyages
Mes jours d'aéroport
Je t'envoie mes plus belles victoires sur l'ironie du sort

Et dans ces boîtes pour danser
Les nuits passent inhabitées
J'écoute les battements de mon cur répéter
Qu'aucune musique au monde ne saura remplacer
Quelques mots d'amour

Je t'envoie mes images
Je t'envoie mon décor
Je t'envoie mes sourires des jours où je me sens plus fort
Je t'envoie mes voyages
Mes jours d'aéroport
Je t'envoie mes plus belles victoires sur l'ironie du sort

De mon village à cent à l'heure
Où les docteurs greffent les curs
Où les millions de gens se connaissent si mal
Je t'envoie comme un papillon à une étoile
Quelques mots d'amour


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Et *Les villes de grande solitude*, c'est pas du Sardou, début des années 80 ?


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

Etes vous certain d'avoir peur de la solitude ?
Ou plutot est ce vraiment la solitude qui vous effraie ?

Je devine plutot en vos propos une crainte farouche de l'abandon.
La peur de ne plus être important pour l'autre.
De ne compter pour personne.

A vous écouter, la solitude serait elle simplement un manque d'amour ?


----------



## krystof (12 Octobre 2003)

La solitude est un mode de vie dont je m'accommode très bien, en fait.


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> La solitude est un mode de vie dont je m'accommode très bien, en fait.



T'accomoder sous-entend que tu t'es finalement adapté à un état de fait qui à l'orogine ne l'était pas.
Cela trahit une sorte de résignation, non ?

Tu as fini par l'accepter.


----------



## krystof (12 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> T'accomoder sous-entend que tu t'es finalement adapté à un état de fait qui à l'orogine ne l'était pas.
> Cela trahit une sorte de résignation, non ?
> 
> Tu as fini par l'accepter.



Non, je ne me suis pas adapté. J'ai "testé" les deux et je préfère définitivement être seul.


----------



## PetIrix (12 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne me suis pas adapté. J'ai "testé" les deux et je préfère définitivement être seul.



Une solitude du ménage. Par peur de l'implication, ou du "dérangement", peut-être.
Mais tu entretiens sans nul doute des relations amicales avec d'autres hominidés.


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2003)

"Mais tu entretiens sans nul doute des relations amicales avec d'autres hominidés."

PetIrix










Tu sais, la victoire et la défaite, c'est pareil: ca se traduit toujours par des larmes. A l'amour comme à la guerre.
On efface finalement ces larmes; il ne reste que l'ombre de la douleur, mais on y voit avec certitude que la guerre vous a trompé, que l'amour était menteur, comme l'odeur de la poudre, et qu'on a aimé jusqu'au bruit des armes. Alors, cette douleur, dont la trace était vaine, on est tenté d'y voir le seul bonheur qui reste: au moins, on a pleuré. Si, au moins, on pouvait s'arracher cette souffrance, et s'arracher le coeur, comme on dégrafe une grenade, comme avant, avec les mêmes océans solitaires tout autour, comme avant. On va bien sur les tombes, comme si on voulait se réchauffer avec des cendres.
Et un jour, on est ivre, on chante dans les bars, pour boire davantage. Mais...
On n'a plus la même force. Tout mène à la mort. On se débarrasse en faisant le malin avec sa vie, on est orgueilleux, mais on se contente de mourir.

PL


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2003)

Je l'ai trouvée devant ma porte,
Un soir que je rentrais chez moi.
Partout elle me fait escorte,
Elle est revenue, elle est là,
La renifleuse des amours mortes.
Elle m'a suivie, pas à pas.
La garce, que le diable l'emporte !
Elle est revenue, elle est là.

Avec sa gueule de carême,
Avec ses larges yeux cernés,
Elle nous fait le cur à la traîne,
Elle nous fait le cur à pleurer,
Elle nous fait des matins blêmes
Et de longues nuits désolées.
La garce ! Elle nous ferait même
L'hiver au plein cur de l'été.

Dans ta triste robe de moire
Avec tes cheveux mal peignés,
T'as la mine du désespoir,
Tu n'es pas belle à regarder.
Allez, va-t-en porter ailleurs
Ta triste gueule de l'ennui.
Je n'ai pas le goût du malheur.
Va-t-en voir ailleurs si j'y suis !

Je veux encore rouler des hanches,
Je veux me saouler de printemps,
Je veux m'en payer, des nuits blanches,
À cur qui bat, à cur battant.
Avant que sonne l'heure blême
Et jusqu'à mon souffle dernier,
Je veux encore dire « je t'aime »
Et vouloir mourir d'aimer.

Elle a dit : « Ouvre-moi ta porte.
Je t'avais suivie pas à pas.
Je sais que tes amours sont mortes.
Je suis revenue, me voilà.
Ils t'ont récité leurs poèmes,
Tes beaux messieurs, tes beaux enfants,
Tes faux Rimbaud, tes faux Verlaine.
Eh bien, c'est fini, maintenant ! »

Depuis, elle me fait des nuits blanches.
Elle s'est pendue à mon cou,
Elle s'est enroulée à mes hanches,
Elle se couche à mes genoux.
Partout, elle me fait escorte
Et elle me suit pas à pas.
Elle m'attend devant ma porte.
Elle est revenue, elle est là,
La solitude...
La solitude.

Barbara.


----------



## Nephou (12 Octobre 2003)

Je suis d'un autre pays que le vôtre,
d'un autre quartier, d'une autre solitude.
Je m'invente aujourd'hui des chemins de traverse.
Je ne suis plus de chez vous.

J'attends des mutants.
Biologiquement je m'arrange avec l'idée que je me fais de la biologie :
je pisse, j'éjacule, je pleure.
Il est de toute première instance que nous façonnions nos idées comme s'il s'agissait d'objets manufacturés.
Je suis prêt à vous procurer les moules. Mais...

La solitude

Les moules sont d'une testure nouvelle, je vous avertis.
Ils ont été coulés demain matin.
Si vous n'avez pas dès ce jour, le sentiment relatif de votre durée, il est inutile de regarder devant vous car devant c'est derrière, la nuit c'est le jour. Et

 La solitude

Il est de toute première instance que les laveries automatiques, au coin des rues, soient aussi imperturbables que les feux d'arrêt ou de voie libre.
Les flics du détersif vous indiqueront la case où il vous sera loisible de laver ce que vous croyez être votre conscience et qui n'est qu'une dépendance de l'ordinateur neurophile qui vous sert de cerveau. Et pourtant

 La solitude

Le désespoir est une forme supérieure de la critique.
Pour le moment, nous l'appellerons « bonheur », 
es mots que vous employez n'étant plus « les mots »
mais une sorte de conduit à travers lesquels les analphabètes se font bonne conscience. Mais

La solitude

Le Code civil nous en parlerons plus tard.
Pour le moment, je voudrais codifier l'incodifiable.
Je voudrais mesurer vos danaïdes démocraties.
Je voudrais m'insérer dans le vide absolu et devenir le non-dit, le non-avenu, le non-vierge par manque de lucidité.
La lucidité se tient dans mon froc.

Léo Ferré.


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2003)

Ouaouh... c'est un beau thread que vous nous avez fait là... c'est émouvant, ça me parle beaucoup... que ce soit toi The Big ou en encore Petrix... et d'autres...
Mais dis moi the Big, tu ne vas pas dans des hotels dans les centres villes ? Ca doit pas être la panacé forcément mais c'est toujours mieux que le formule 1 sur le periph, parce là dans le genre déshumanisé et glauque...
Surtout que l'image d'épinal du formule 1 bon marché et un peu à revoir je crois... en centre aussi t'as des hotels au même prix, voir moins cher... enfin je demandais ça juste comme ça, pour savoir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : bravo Amok également... je n'ai pas lu les interventions de tout le monde encore...


----------



## SuperCed (13 Octobre 2003)

Got A Car  I Got Some Gas 
Oh  Let's Get Out Of Here  Get Out Of Here Fast 
Ah  Everyone's Confused So I Stay In My Room 
If I Go  I Don't Want To Go Alone 
I Hope You Got This Message  Oh  Your Not Home 
I Could Be There In Ten Minutes  Or So 
Oh  I Got My Things 
We'll Make It Up As We Go Along 
Oh  With You I Could Never Be Alone 
Never Be Alone 

Pearl Jam - Untitled


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2003)

On voudrait avancer, se rapprocher
mais on ne peut pas...
On voudrait faire face, ouvrir les yeux
mais on ne peut pas...
On voudrait avaler un peu d'air, respirer
mais on ne peut pas...
On voudrait hurler, plus fort que le vent
mais on ne peut pas...
Alors on courbe un peu plus le dos,
on rentre la tête dans les épaules...
On attendra demain...
On reviendra demain,
pour chercher sur la plage
ce qui nous rendait grand,
Pour chercher sur la plage
ce qui n'est plus...
Et qui sera, de nouveau
ce que nous sommes. 



_nato_


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

MA SOLITUDE
 Georges Moustaki

Pour avoir si souvent dormi
Avec ma solitude
Je m'en suis fait presqu'une amie
Une douce habitude
Ell' ne me quitte pas d'un pas
Fidèle comme une ombre
Elle m'a suivi çà et là
Aux quatre coins du monde
Non, je ne suis jamais seul
Avec ma solitude

Quand elle est au creux de mon lit
Elle prend toute la place
Et nous passons de longues nuits
Tous les deux face à face
Je ne sais pas vraiment jusqu'où
Ira cette complice
Faudra-t-il que j'y prenne goût
Ou que je réagisse?
Non, je ne suis jamais seul
Avec ma solitude

Par elle, j'ai autant appris
Que j'ai versé de larmes
Si parfois je la répudie
Jamais elle ne désarme
Et si je préfère l'amour
D'une autre courtisane
Elle sera à mon dernier jour
Ma dernière compagne
Non, non, non, je ne suis jamais seul
Avec ma solitude


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2003)

Amok !
J'aime Rimbaud, et Baudelaire autant que Villon, toutefois, il y a longtemps que je ne les ai lus !
Peut-etre par manque de temps (la belle excuse !), mais surement parce que je crains, avant tout, de me laisser entrainer dans un spleen sans fond ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre, j'adore tes textes lorsqu'ils sont persos !
A vrai dire, je n'y ressens rien de pathologique comme semblent dire certains ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), simplement ils décrivent un état que tous, nous connaissons, avons connu ou connaitrons un jour ou l'autre ... la vie, c'est ça aussi ! ça en fait partie autant que l'Amour, la joie, les rires et le bonheur ...
En plus, tu le décris si bien avec des mots qui enchantent et, parfois, qui font mal ... ou peur !
Jamais je n'ai autant ressenti cette solitude poisseuse que durant le mois qui vient de s'écouler... les autoroutes la nuit, les périph qui s'enfilent sous les néons glauques, le café que l'on avale dans le gobelet en plastic sous le regard fatigué d'une serveuse qui n'en a plus rien à branler, les réunions factices ou tout le monde se congratule d'avoir encore son job, les chiffres et les graphiques sur des écrans géants, les listes ou les noms sont remplacés par des codes de fonction et des durées de préavis de licenciements... ...
Pouce en l'air, ils restent ... pouce en bas, ils sont virés ... le sable de l'arène est remplacé par l'acajou hautement prestigieux des tables de salles de réunion, mais les gladiateurs ne sont plus glorieux et auréolés de lumière... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vomir ! Combien de fois n'ai-je pas eu envie de vomir devant autant d'indifférence...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tes mots me font du bien, Amok ! Ils me rassurent sur ma condition d'humain "moyen" et en fin de semaine, quand je serai dans un grand hotel anonyme de la banlieue de Frankfurt-am-Main, j'aurais une pensée pour toi, et pour tous ceux et celles qui m'accompagnent dans un petit recoin de l'ame...
...je me sentirai moins seul !...
Merci !


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Octobre 2003)

_
J'ai l'air comme ça d'une moins que rien
Qu'a pris la vie du bon côté
D'une fille perdue qui va son chemin
Sans trop chercher à s'y retrouver
Quand un garçon me fait la cour
Ça me fait plus rien j'ai l'habitude
Ça m'amuse deux ou trois jours
Puis je me retourne à ma solitude

J'ai tué l'amour
Parce que j'avais peur
Peur que lui ne me tue
A grands coups de bonheur
J'ai tué l'amour
J'ai tué mes rêves
Tant pis si j'en crève

Je ne fais pas l'amour pour de l'argent
Mais il ne me reste pas beaucoup de vertu
C'est presque aussi décourageant
Que de faire les cents pas dans la rue
Maintenant mon coeur est ensablé
Il a cessé de fonctionner
Le jour même où je l'ai quitté
Sans trop savoir où ça me mènerait

J'ai tué l'amour
Parce que j'avais peur
Peur que lui ne me tue
A grands coups de bonheur
J'ai tué l'amour
J'ai tué mes rêves
Tant pis si j'en crève

Quand je pense que pour ma liberté
J'ai brisé, cassé notre chaîne
Quand je pense qu'il n'y avait qu'à s'aimer
Qu'à mettre ma main dans la sienne
Maintenant je l'ai ma liberté
Comme un fardeau sur mes épaules
Elle me sert tout juste à regretter
D'avoir joué le mauvais rôle

J'ai tué l'amour
Parce que j'avais peur
Peur que lui ne me tue
A grands coups de bonheur
J'ai tué l'amour
J'ai tué mes rêves
Tant pis si j'en crève
_

*Barbara* (chanson interprétée régulièrement en concert par Dominique A)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2003)

Ce week-end, mon plus jeune fils (18 ans) avec qui j'ai toujours des tonnes de discussions enrichissantes, m'a posé la question suivante : "ça fait quoi de devenir vieux ???" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Surpris, je lui ai répondu par une autre question : "comment as-tu constaté que je devenais vieux ?" ... et lui de me répondre : "physiquement, ça va ! c'est pas top, mais ça va ! c'est surtout tes yeux et ton regard qui ont changés ! Il y a quelques années, si je t'avais demandé de m'accompagner à la manif Star Wars, t'aurais bondi de joie ... ce week end, on y a été, mais sans plus ... je sentais que c'était uniquement pour me faire plaisir !"
J'étais abasourdi ! Il l'avait remarqué !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, c'était ça, "devenir vieux" ... un regard un peu plus voilé que qu'habitude, une certaine langueur qui alourdit les paupières, le sentiment de ne plus s'étonner et de ne plus étonner comme si le temps passé avait patiné mes facultés d'éveil et de curiosité...
Alors, j'ai éclaté de rire pour me donner bonne contenance, j'ai prétexté un peu de fatigue et de soucis, une faiblesse passagère en somme...
Je ne crois pas qu'il ait été dupe !
Le soir meme, je m'enfermais dans la salle de bain, et je scrutais mon regard en une longue introspection ... le gris-bleu de mes yeux était un peu terni, des oies avaient malencontreusement laissé trainer leurs pattes un peu partout, quelques taches aussi ... dans mon regard mis en abysse dans le miroir, je sus à cet instant que "j'étais devenu un peu plus vieux" !!!
Je sortis du tiroir la photo de classe un peu jaunie qui date de mes 15 ans ... je les regardais tous, je les nommais tous, je les touchais tous ... parmi eux, déjà quelques fantomes emportés par les aléas de la vie ... je me surpris à "tirer un pourcentage" : 22,59 % !!!
J'étais donc parmi les 77,41 % qui restaient ... ... ... pour l'instant !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Octobre 2003)

J'aurais jamais du le relire !!!!


----------



## PetIrix (14 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ce week-end, mon plus jeune fils (18 ans) avec qui j'ai toujours des tonnes de discussions enrichissantes, m'a posé la question suivante : "ça fait quoi de devenir vieux ???"



Peut-être avait il la réponse avant de te la poser, sans le savoir.

Lui même venait de se rendre compte qu'il avait vieilli, non pas parce que tu avais changé, mais parce que son regard envers toi a changé.

Peut-être n'as tu jamais été plus enjoué que ça de l'accompagner, mais il ne s'en rendait pas compte.

Aujourd'hui il le voit.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 Octobre 2003)

Salut à tous,

Je vous lis depuis quelques temps et je trouve le thread très beau et très juste à la fois. La dernière intervention de TheBig est d'une authenticité et d'une justesse de propos comme on en trouve rarement sur la toile. 

Je suis un peu déçu que certains se croient le droit de venir polluer cette suite de messages pas plus cons que certains autres. J'y ai (re)découvert des textes magnifiques et cela n'est pas rien. De plus, je suis atterré de voir l'outrecuidance dont font preuve ceux qui viennent insinuer qu'Amok est un imposteur ou un clown. C'est d'une bêtise et d'une méchanceté crasse. Si l'instrospection et la complaisance au malheur sont dommageables pour l'individu, n'oubliez pas, messsieurs, que la peur de la sensiblerie n'en cache pas moins quelque chose de semblable.

Merci à vous

Dc H.L.


----------



## lumai (15 Octobre 2003)

Désolé, je ne connais pas la traduction en français.

Tomorrow, and tomorrow, and tomorrow
Creeps in its petty pace from day to day
At the last syllable of recorded time.
And all our yesterdays have lighted fool the way to dusty death.
Out, out brief candle ! Lifes but a walking shadow
A poor player, that struts and frets his hours upon the stage
And then is heard no more.
It is a tale told by an idiot 
full of sound and fury, signifying nothing.

De Shakespeare, et de mémoire, alors pardonnez les fautes...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tomorrow, and tomorrow, and tomorrow
> Creeps in its petty pace from day to day
> At the last syllable of recorded time.
> And all our yesterdays have lighted fool the way to dusty death.
> ...



Demain, puis demain, puis demain, rampe à petits pas, de jour en jour, jusqu'à la dernière syllabe du souvenir ; et tous nos hiers ont éclairé pour des fous le chemin vers la poussière de la mort. Éteins-toi, éteins-toi, court flambeau ! La vie n'est qu'une ombre qui passe, un pauvre histrion qui se pavane et s'échauffe une heure sur la scène et puis qu'on n'entend plus... une histoire contée par un idiot, pleine de fureur et de bruit et qui ne veut rien dire.

William Shakespeare, _Macbeth_, acte V, scène V.
Traduction de Maurice Maeterlinck.


----------



## lumai (15 Octobre 2003)

Merci !, je me souvenais du texte mais plus des références !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Octobre 2003)

Ayé ! ce soir, départ pour Frankfurt ! 3 jours et 3 nuits ... mais cette fois-ci, la donne est différente : pas de spleen, pas d'angoisse ni d'insomnie en perpespective ... rien que du bonheur partagé : j'y retrouve des amis perdus de vue depuis longtemps et que le hasard, dans un geste magnanime, a déposé délicatement sur ma route... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nous parlerons de tout et de rien, du plaisir de nous retrouver, nous joindrons nos mains pour que le passé retrouve son chemin, nous évoquerons Jimi, Janis, Jim et tant d'autres qui nous ont transcendé ... et de tant d'autres choses, qu'à y penser, mes idées se bousculent dans un charmant brouhaha...
Si vous le permettez, je parlerai de vous ... je leur dirai combien il est agréable de "forumer" avec vous, combien il est doux de vous retrouver chaque matin, combien c'est important pour moi, ce lien ténu et diaphane qui nous rassemble sans que nous nous connaissions...
Que vous le vouliez ou non, invisibles amis, vous faites à présent partie de ma vie et mon seul souhait c'est de tenter de vous donner une parcelle de ce que je reçois en amour, humour et amitié ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'emporte avec moi, des "print-out" de certains de vos posts, des morceaux d'anthologie parfois, des choses anodines mais combien humaines, graves ou humoristiques, virulentes ou sensibles ... des extraits de vie, en résumé ... de notre vie !
J'emporte aussi "Le Grand Meaulnes" pour me dynamiser aux sources de nos reves les plus secrets et les plus intimes, et, à la page 23, j'y ai glissé les posts d'Amok pour qu'ils s'imprègnent de la languissante espérance qui transpire de ce chef-d'oeuvre !
"Reveur" diront certains - "ringard" diront d'autres et ils auront raison ... si c'est etre reveur et ringard que se laisser emporter par le flux et le reflux de nos émotions sans crainte de les dévoiler et de les exposer, alors je revendique bien haut et fort mon statut de ringard du forum ...
Mais, c'est avec un plaisir jubilatoire que je constate que d'autres m'accompagnent sur le sentier de l'introspection...
Alors, accompagnez-moi mais ne faites pas trop de bruit, le silence est tellement beau quand il est partagé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais là :






...mais je suis tellement heureux que ça me semble beau !


----------



## SuperCed (15 Octobre 2003)

J'aime beaucoup ce topic, il fait découvrir des auteurs dont j'ai maintenant envie de lire les livres.

Désolé, je ne suis pas tout à fait dans le même registre avec mes chansons, mais elle font partie de ce que j'aime.

------------------

I will light the match this mornin' so I won't be alone
Watch as she lies silent for soon light will be gone
Oh I will stand arms outstretched pretend I'm free to roam
Oh I will make my way through one more day in..hell....
How much difference does it make
How much difference does it make yeah...

I will hold the candle till it burns up my arm
Oh I'll keep takin' punches until their will grows tired
Oh I will stare the sun down until my eyes go blind
Hey, I won't change direction, and I won't change my mind
How much difference does it make
Mmm, how much difference does it make..how much difference...

I'll swallow poison, until I grow immune
I will scream my lungs out till it fills this room
How much difference
How much difference does it make

Pearl Jam-Indifference
---------------------------


----------



## Foguenne (15 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je vais là :



Je suis allé de l'autre côté.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis allé de l'autre côté.


Euh Paul ! Ta vie privée ne nous regarde pas et tu restes libre de tes inclinations sexuelles !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















ps : moi, à mon age, je vais ou je peux et non plus ou je veux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Arrrrfff !!!


----------



## bebert (16 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh Paul ! Ta vie privée ne nous regarde pas et tu restes libre de tes inclinations sexuelles !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ramène nous une saucisse de Frankfort bien sûr !


----------



## krystof (16 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ramène nous une saucisse de Frankfort bien sûr !



Et pas une petite, s'il te plaît.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Octobre 2003)

Allez bande de nases un petit bonjour du steinberger hotel de frankfurt pour vous dire que je pense a vous


----------



## bebert (17 Octobre 2003)

Salut Big Daddy ! Bonne nuit, bon séjour et prend bien soin de toi !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Allez bande de nases un petit bonjour du steinberger hotel de frankfurt pour vous dire que je pense a vous



... et n'abuse pas des liquides locaux


----------



## Luc G (17 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ... et n'abuse pas des liquides locaux



Pourquoi, à Frankfort, ils n'utilisent pas l'euro ???


----------



## Lila (18 Octobre 2003)

page 5.....là le mot solitude prend son sens....


----------



## barbarella (18 Octobre 2003)

Ma solitude.



Nous avons longuement
marché, silencieux,
du soleil plein la tête
et de lor dans les yeux.
Cest là que jai durci
au feu de ton empreinte
ma volonté farouche
et forte despérer.
Cest là que jai confié
au miroir de mon âme
mes doutes, mes faiblesses,
toutes mes craintes aussi.
Nous avons côtoyé
toutes sortes de gens :
des grands, des beaux, des laids,
des bons ou des méchants.
De ceux encuirassés
quencombre linutile,
de ceux empanachés,
superbes dignorance
ou dautres, compassés,
bavant de suffisance
en qui jai failli croire
avant que de comprendre
que lon ne peut comprendre
et quil ne faut pas croire.
Fantoches débridés,
traversant le présent,
ont fui dans ma mémoire
comme pages brûlées
laissant un goût de cendre,
un goût dinachevé.
Et moi, bardé de rêves,
Je suis tombé de haut,
alors, simple, anonyme,
obscur, jai cheminé ...
Pourtant je le sais bien
quà mon dernier sanglot
ou quà mon dernier rire
je te retrouverai :

toi, lultime refuge,
toi, lamie du silence,
toujours je reviendrai
vers toi, ma Solitude.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Octobre 2003)

Plus de faux espoirs, bande de nases ... je suis re-là et en pleine forme ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






A part quelques minutes à chialer dans les chiottes de l'aéroport après avoir quitté mes amis et entendu un morceau bien mélancolique de Sade (non, pas le marquis, la chanteuse ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... et ben, tout va bien !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'espère que vous aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Fin de semaine, départ programmé pour Munich ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... marre !


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2003)

Laisser les fantômes tristes prendre leur place, épingler les souvenirs comme des papillons et brûler dans un enfer de glace.

Comme une statue grise, se couvrir de givre.

C'est un nouvel automne, beau comme un iceberg.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2003)

A Dédé !
Certains s'en souviendront, d'autres non ! D'aucuns s'en ficheront !
A toi Dédé qui était mon pote et à qui je pense tous les jours ... à toi qui était "différent", comme disaient les autres pudiquement ... tu vivais dans ton monde à toi, un monde de gentillesse et de sourires partagés, de poignées de mains et d'interminables embrassades ... tu étais accueillant comme un matin de printemps ... la cafetière frémissait sur le poele quand tu m'attendais ... tous les jours, quand j'entrais chez toi, tu te précipitais pour m'en servir une tasse en répétant inlassablement : "attention, café bouillu, café fichu !" ... et on riait ... j'en ris encore d'ailleurs, mais la larme qui me perle à l'oeil est moins vivace ..
Un jour tu es parti comme tu as vécu, sans fracas et sans déranger personne ... nous étions quelques-uns pour t'accompagner, peu nombreux, mais nous étions les meilleurs, les vrais, les purs, ceux qui t'aimaient et à qui tu as tout donné...
Tu vois Dédé, ce matin, seul dans la pénombre matinale et silencieuse de mon bureau, c'est à toi que je pense...
Un jour, je viendrai car je sais que tu m'attends ... tu nous attend ! Ce jour-là, tu seras dans la lumière et ton sourire nous réchauffera ...
Tu m'as beaucoup donné, beaucoup appris, toi le "simple en esprit", mais Bon Dieu que l'Amitié était belle avec toi !
Je t'embrasse Dédé ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2003)

Un petit texte de Michel Polnareff que j'aime bien et que j'ai envie de partager...

Quand lécran sallume je tape sur mon clavier 
Tous les mots sans voix quon se dit avec les doigts 
Et jenvoie dans la nuit 
Un message pour celle qui 
Me répondra OK pour un rendez-vous 

Message électrique quand elle mélectronique 
Je reçois sur mon écran tout son roman 
On sapproche en multi 
Et je lattire en duo 
Après OK elle me code Marylou 

Goodbye Marylou 

Quand jai caressé son nom sur mon écran 
Je me tape Marylou sur mon clavier 
Quand elle se déshabille 
Je lui mets avec les doigts 
Message reçu OK code Marylou 

Quand la nuit se lève et couche avec le jour 
La lumière vient du clavier de Marylou 
Je menvoie son pseudo 
Mais cest elle qui me reçoit 
Jusquau petit jour on se dit tout de nous 

Goodbye Marylou, Goodbye... 

Quand lécran sallume je tape sur mon clavier 
Tous les mots sans voix quon se dit avec les doigts 
Et jenvoie dans la nuit 
Un message pour celle qui 
A répondu OK pour un rendez-vous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2003)

Solitude des lieux .....

Frankfurt Airport samedi 18/10 - 17H30 ... vide !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...des amis qui s'en vont...


----------



## Amok (29 Octobre 2003)

Cela fait déjà un bon moment que l'alcool coule à flots et que le nuage de fumée lourde a gagné le combat l'opposant aux ventilateurs qui découpent lentement l'atmosphère. La maison est immense et le personnel a été libéré pour la soirée, afin que tous se sentent plus à l'aise. Plus à l'aise: cela doit signifier que chacun peut se répandre comme il le souhaite, sans le regard réprobateur ou simplement absent des locaux. Parce que de locaux il n'y en a pas, malgré l'incroyable mélange ne nationalités des invités.

Je les observe, car mon anglais souffre d'un manque de pratique. Quant aux autres langages utilisés, pour certains je n'en connaissais même pas le nom. Des européens, des africains, des asiatiques, des américains: la très belle jeune fille qui nous invite ce soir-là et dont la principale activité semble être concubine d'un cripteur de l'ambassade de France m'indiquera plus tard que 24 pays sont représentés. Sur une trentaine d'invités, c'est une bonne moyenne.

La soirée avance donc tout doucement. Un étudiant français semble s'être autoproclamé rouleur officiel de joints. Assis sur un lit, il agite fébrilement les doigts en expliquant que ce qui l'impressionne le plus dans le fait d'être dans cette partie du monde est de voir des ventilateurs au plafond partout. "Tu te rends compte? Même dans les salles d'attente des gares!" dit-il en me fixant de ses yeux injectés. Oui, je me rends compte. J'ai un peu mal à la tête.

Au bout du couloir, le salon offre de grands canapés et fauteuils a ma lassitude. A peine suis-je installé qu'une femme vient se poser à côté de moi et commence à me parler. Je ne comprends pas un traître mot (belle expression: les mots sont souvent traîtres) a ce qu'elle raconte mais comme elle se contente de monologuer sans m'interroger, cela n'a aucune importance. Au bout d'un moment qui me semble interminable, un grand mec se place devant elle, la regarde, et éclate de rire. Visiblement il n'a pas l'habitude du champagne car il oscille d'avant en arrière. Il nous regarde, la fixe, rit a nouveau et accompagnant son propos d'un geste évocateur, m'annonce que j'ai fait une touche. Là j'ai compris. je regarde ma voisine, elle baisse les yeux, rougit et me dit en français (enfin!) "ne faites pas attention, il est terriblement britannique ". Terriblement, oui, il l'est. Elle aussi. Je me lève.

C'est a ce moment là que je l'aperçois. Elle est debout, légèrement appuyée contre le mur, près de la porte comme si elle allait partir. Elle me fixe intensément de son regard noir et ne détourne pas les yeux. Elle doit ressentir la même chose que moi, et cela étrangement me rassure.
Je passe devant elle. Au moment où nous sommes au plus proche, elle me sourit tristement. Nos yeux se fouillent, et je sors sans dire un mot. Je ne sais pas que ce regard va se fixer dans ma mémoire et que des années plus tard il sera toujours là.

Dehors il fait lourd: une nuit tropicale humide qui dans peu de temps va s'achever. La musique qui devient sourde à mesure que je m'éloigne dans les rues désertes, un chien qui glisse entre deux poubelles et New Delhi qui sommeille encore. Je me sens soudainement loin, seul et triste. C'est déjà demain.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dehors il fait lourd: une nuit tropicale humide qui dans peu de temps va s'achever. La musique qui devient sourde à mesure que je m'éloigne dans les rues désertes, un chien qui glisse entre deux poubelles... ...


Tu éveilles en moi de curieux souvenirs ... de nuits tropicales, de pluies de mousson, d'allers et venues de vagues musiques venues de je ne sais ou, de ces nuits noires qui vous tombent dessus en l'espace de 5 minutes et qui vous jettent l'ame à terre, comme ça ... d'un seul coup...!
Il y a quelques années, on m'a envoyé en "mission" dans l'ex-Zaire, ex-Congo belge enfin, ex-tout ce que tu veux ! J'étais basé à l'Intercontinental de Kinshasa et de ma fenetre, je voyais les hauteurs de Limete ou se trouvait le palais de Mobutu, ainsi que le fleuve Zaire qui se déroulait majestueusement sur ma gauche...
J'y suis resté 3 mois ... 3 p... de mois sans revenir chez moi, seul comme ton chien de New-Delhi...
La journée se passait sans trop de problèmes, entre le boulot et les papotages à la cantine de la boite (entre blancs, les papotages, parce qu'on ne se mélangeait pas dans cette boite dirigée par un certain Ludwig Hessner, allemand pure race qui se balladait avec un parabellum accroché à la ceinture ... je dis se "balladait" parce qu'il est mort à présent, emporté par un coup de tournevis qui lui a été fatal dans un lieu mal famé ou plutot bien femmé !).
Le soir, je finissais à 18 H 30 ... la nuit était déjà tombée à ce moment !
Je prenais ma 4L de service, chaussais mes lunettes de moto because il n'y avait plus de pare-brise à cette fichue bagnole et que j'avais environ 10 kms de pistes avant de rejoindre l'unique route qui menait à Kinshasa...
Le long de ces pistes, une cohue incommensurable de véhicules hétéroclites, des hordes humaines qui allaient je ne sais ou ... chez eux probablement à condition qu'ils aient eu un chez eux !
Chaque jour c'était pareil ... 2 heures pour me retrouver dans ma chambre d'hotel, luxueuse, airconditionneuse, mais silencieuse...
Les nuits, je les passais allongés sur le dessus de lit, feuilletant les lettres de ma femme et de mes enfants ... pas de Web, pas de téléphone non plus (sauf le samedi matin lorsque je graissais la patte à l'opérateur pour obtenir une communication en moins de 2 heures !).
Je dormais peu et ma demi-torpeur était secouée de reves parfois érotiques ou languissants ... et le lendemain, c'était pareil...
Les collines avoisinantes brillaient de mille feux, de ces feux qu'on allume le soir pour trouver un peu de chaleur et de réconfort, des bruits de tambours résonnaient un peu partout, sourdement et des fantomes, mes fantomes surgissaient à chaque détour de ce dédale de couloirs hotelier...
Chaque nuit c'était pareil ... vers 2 ou 3 H du mat, j'entendais gratter délicatement à la porte ... une voix fluette susurrait : "Hé patron, c'est l'amour qui passe...!" ... de pauvres filles, très jeunes et parfois très belles, vendaient leur corps pour quelques zaires ... elles étaient fatiguées, épuisées, apeurées aussi...
Je n'ai jamais ouvert ! Jamais ! Peur de moi-meme ou peur d'elles et de ces maladies dont on parlait tant dans les milieux bien pensants de Kinshasa...
Je n'ai jamais croisé leur regard ... je crois que j'avais honte ... honte de moi-meme, honte de mon petit ventre bedonnant de belge bien nanti...
J'avais peur de leur misère, je craignais qu'elles ne m'en laissent un peu sur la peau, de leur misère et de leur pauvreté...
Jusqu'au jour ou, rentrant du boulot et coincé comme d'habitude à une jonction de pistes, j'ai vu un gars s'approcher et me dire avec un large sourire : "Salut patron ! ça va comme tu veux ?" - je reconnus le chef comptable de ma boite et je lui demandais ou il allait - "A la Cité !" me répondit-il - sans hésiter, je lui dis : "Allez monte, je t'y conduis !"
Ce gars là allait travailler tous les jours à pieds, de la Cité à la boite et vice-versa ... 3 H le matin et 3 H le soir pour rentrer...!!! A pieds !!!
Il était silencieux ! Après m'avoir remercié une dizaine de fois, il s'enferma dans le silence...
On arriva à la Cité ... immense bidonville, immense cloaque, immense misère...
Il me dit : "ce serait plus prudent de me déposer là ... je vous remercie !" - Je lui proposais de le reprendre le lendemain matin à 7 H, ce qu'il accepta avec plaisir...
J'étais de nouveau seul, le moteur toussotait un peu, mais je me dis qu'il allait bien tenir le coup encore quelques kilomètres.
A ce moment, je ne savais pas que ma vie allait basculer, que dis-je, avait déja basculée ... je ne soupçonnais pas ce qui allait arriver, que j'allais me faire virer et que j'allais vivre les deux plus beaux mois de ma vie ... de toute ma vie !!!
Ce soir-là, je suis resté des heures sur le balcon de ma chambre, à palper la nuit, à écouter les senteurs et à sentir la musique me courir le long de l'échine...
Au fond de moi, je crois bien que je savais....

(ps : je réserve un autre post pour la suite ... si vous voulez bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

... ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Octobre 2003)

(suite ... ...)

Le lendemain, j'étais à 7H pétantes devant la Cité ! La foule était indescriptible ... gosses qui couraient dans tous les sens, femmes en boubous avec un tas d'ustensiles sur la tete, hommes en shorts ou en cravates... un capharnaum pas possible ...!!!
Et ce bruit ... ces piaillements devrais-je dire, ces moteurs fatigués qui exhalent d'acres fumées, ces odeurs aussi, mélange de pisse et d'épices...
Il m'attendait ... sa chemise blanche dénotait un peu et sa cravate était plutot fripée ! Dans sa main gauche, un petit attaché-case en plastic noir dans lequel il devait avoir glissé son casse-croute !
Il me vit, couru, monta dans la voiture me salua et me remercia encore une fois...
Sur la route, la meme cohue ... tout à coup, il me dit : "Tiens, voilà Arsène et Marcel sur la gauche" ... c'étaient 2 gars qui travaillaient avec lui... Je m'arretais, ils montèrent et nous voila partis pour Binza (Binza était le quartier ou se situait la société) !
Au fur et à mesure que nous approchions de l'entrée de la société, je remarquais chez mes hotes un léger énervement ... Arsène me dit : "tu peux nous déposer juste dans le tournant si tu veux" - je ne comprenais pas ! Et pourquoi ne pourrais-je pas les déposer sur le parking à l'intérieur ?
En choeur, ils me répondirent que le big boss n'admettait pas que blancs et noirs fraternisent ... alors, arriver dans la meme bagnole !!!
Je connaissais pertinemment bien les "règles non-dites" qui régissaient le clan des cadres supérieurs, mais de là à imaginer ... ... non ! ce n'était pas possible...
Et, effectivement, c'était possible !!! Mon arrivée sur le parking fit scandale ! Oh attention, un petit scandale bien feutré, sans agitation aucune...
Quand j'intégrais les bureaux, personne ne répondit à mon "Bonjour !" sonore, à vrai dire, je n'y pretais guère attention compte tenu du caractère lunatique de mes collègues de travail...
A 10 H, j'étais convoqué chez Hessner ... Quand j'entrais, il était debout dans son bureau ! J'avoue qu'il n'avait pas l'air ni faché, ni agressif ... je dirais meme qu'il semblait sympa ! Je déchantais assez vite quand il me demanda de m'asseoir et qu'il me posa sa première question : "Est-ce vrai ce qu'on m'a rapporté ???" - je répondis : "s'il vous plait ?" et là, il se facha en me disant que j'avais contrevenu à une règle stricte édictée non officiellement dans la société : il était interdit pour les européens de cotoyer les "travailleurs locaux" - il ne voulait pas que la fainéantise et la couardise de ces batards rejaillisse sur nous !!!
Je croyais etre dans un mauvais reve et je me disais : "Bon Dieu, réveille-toi, secoue-toi !!!"
Il ajouta qu'à cause de moi, les 3 noirs venaient de perdre leur boulot ... et de fait, ils avaient du quitter la société sur le champ.....
J'étais ébahi, consterné ... une angoisse teintée de colère me monta à la gorge ... et je réagis plutot vertement...et plutot maladroitement étant donné qu'au cours de la conversation qui s'en suivit, nous en vinrent aux mains (aux poings, devrais-je dire !)...
Subitement, il se calma et me proposa un marché : il me restait deux mois à tirer et j'étais viré immédiatement avec interdiction formelle de remettre les pieds dans la société - il me fit faire un chèque de 6 mois de salaire + le cout du billet d'avion de retour, en me faisant signer un papier disant que nous cessions le contrat de commun accord pour "incompatibilité d'humeur" ... - j'avais alors bien compris qu'il achetait mon silence...
J'exigeais de téléphoner au siège central de la société ... il acquiesca et me laissa seul dans son bureau...
Mon correspondant m'expliqua qu'il connaissait très bien cette situation, mais que compte tenu de certaines circonstances occultes, Hessner bénéficiait d'une protection sans faille et qu'en conséquence, il valait mieux filer doux sous peine d'avoir de graves ennuis ... en fait, la menace était à peine voilée...
Hessner réintégra son bureau.
Tout sourire, il me dit : "alors, c'est arrangé ... vous avez compris !" et de rajouter : "à propos, la sortie c'est par là...!".
Je pris mon chèque, je passais devant une rangée d'ex-collègues hilares, sournois et pratiquement au garde-à-vous, et en arrivant sur le parking, je remarquais que ma voiture avait été placée dans un garage fermé...
Plus de bagnole ! me restait les pieds ...
A sa fenetre, Hessner me fit un signe ironique de la main ... compte tenu de la distance, je ne sus jamais si c'était un doigt d'honneur ou autre chose !!!
Je pensais à mes 3 gars qui, à cause de moi avait perdu leur boulot ... il fallait absolument que je les retrouve !
Je commençais à marcher le long de la piste quand une voiture s'arreta à mes cotés ... un européen ouvrit la porte, me demanda ou j'allais et me proposa gentiment de me déposer ... sympa le gars !
Arrivé à l'Intercontinental, une autre surprise m'attendait : mes bagages étaient à la réception, ma chambre avait été vidée ... là aussi j'étais viré !!!

(à suivre ... ... ... )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est heeeu... mieux qu'un SAS, ton truc !_


Et en plus, tout est vrai de chez vrai meme si c'est difficile à croire ... j'ai vécu là la période la plus intense de toute ma vie...
Mais, je te rassure, tout finit bien ... sauf pour l'enfoiré qui a continué à jouer son petit dictateur pendant environ 3 ans après que je sois rentré en Belgique...
Au hasard d'une rencontre tout à fait fortuite, j'ai appris qu'il avait fini dans un fossé ... et, par la meme occasion, j'ai appris le fin mot de l'histoire, à savoir que j'avais été envoyé là-bas (le hasard a voulu que cela tombe sur moi) uniquement pour qu'il puisse importer une nouvelle Mercedes personnelle au Zaire... (nouvel expatrié qui entre en fonction = possibilité d'importer une nouvelle voiture sinon nada !)
A partir du moment ou il avait pu faire remplir les papiers pour la bagnole, je ne lui étais plus d'aucune utilité ! ... je devenais meme genant !
D'autres gars avant moi ont été également victimes de ce manège...
Quant aux protections dont il bénéficiait, je peux te garantir qu'elles existaient bien ... encore aujourd'hui j'en frémis !!!


----------



## SuperCed (30 Octobre 2003)

J'adore ton histoire!!! Vraie en plus!
La suite, la suite!!!

Ecris des nouvelles, c'est superbe!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Octobre 2003)

(suite ... ...)

L'après-midi était déja bien avancée ... 
Dans un premier temps, j'avais pensé reprendre une chambre à titre perso à
l'Intercontinental mais d'une part, les tarifs pratiqués pour les particuliers étaient
dissuasifs, et d'autrepart on me signifia que, par hasard, toutes les chambres
étaient occupées.
Ce qui me soulageait, c'est que j'avais du fric - à propos de fric, il faut savoir que
le salaire d'un expatrié était constitué de deux parties : une partie payée en
monnaie locale (Zaire), largement suffisante pour couvrir tous les besoins immédiats,
et une partie payée en Belgique - la particularité de la monnaie locale, c'est qu'elle
n'est pas "exportable" mais utilisable uniquement dans le pays.
Si vous quittez définitivement le pays avec des billets en poche, autant les bruler
à votre arrivée en Belgique, car ils n'ont pas cours nulle part !!!
J'étais donc à la tete d'un petit pactole de 6 mois de salaire en Zaires, ce qui me
laissait un peu de marge de manoeuvre...
Je décidais donc de prendre le taxi qui se trouvait devant l'hotel et de rechercher
un logement, au moins pour la nuit...
Le chauffeur, les yeux exorbités par les feuilles de coca qu'il machait à longueur
de journée me conseilla le Memling, un hotel "moyen" qui avait le mérite de ne
pas faire partie d'une grosse chaine internationale et insipide...
Va pour le Memling !
Tidju, c'était en pleine ville dans un quartier surpeuplé et, l'horreur de l'horreur,
il n'y avait pas d'airco dans les chambres, uniquement des énormes ventilateurs
qui brassaient l'air langoureusement en faisant un bruit d'enfer ... la première nuit,
je me suis retrouvé dans la scène d'ouverture d'Apocalypse Now !!!
Je rangeais mes affaires non sans avoir éliminé la faune bestiolesque qui copulait
dans les placards...
Au plafond, uniquement une lampe ... nue, la lampe ! Une petite salle de bains
blafarde aux accessoires rouillés et une toilette qui n'avait plus été nettoyée
depuis quelques jours ... je suis certain qu'avec un peu de perspicacité, j'aurais
pu deviner au travers des traces le menu ingurgité par l'ancien locataire ! Beerk !
Pas de téléphone ... pas de radio ... et ne parlons pas de télévision ! Le pied quoi !
Je décidais de prendre mon mal en patience tout en me disant : "encore une 
semaine et je suis à Bruxelles !" - si j'avais su !
Avant de descendre diner, je décidais d'établir un planning pour les jours
suivants : dans l'ordre, encaisser mon chèque, passer à la poste centrale pour
téléphoner chez moi et prévenir que je reviens plus tot que prévu, passer à
l'aéroport pour réserver mon vol de retour et basta...il me resterait quelques jours
pour retrouver Arsène, Marcel et Simon et voir ce que je pouvais faire pour
eux...
Mes intentions étaient on ne peut plus simples : je les retrouve et tout en sachant
qu'un mois de salaire pour moi représentait pour eux l'équivalent d'une vingtaine
de mois de paie, si je leur passe mon fric, ils avaient le temps de voir venir et de retrouver
un bon job, ce qui, étant donné leurs qualifications assez pointues ne devait pas
poser trop de problèmes...
Je comptais bien me dédouaner de ce "problème" en payant ... ce qui, vous 
l'avouerez me mettait sur un pied d'égalité avec Hessner... encore aujourd'hui
j'en suis honteux !
Je descendais donc pour diner ... 
Le restaurant était quasiment vide, là encore, quelques ventilos rachitiques qui
ne parvenaient pas à rafraichir l'atmosphère, quelques gars solitaires qui sirotaient
leurs whiskies, et un personnel qui baillait aux corneilles en se grattant les
couilles... tout un programme !
Je m'asseyais près de la sortie, là ou il y avait un peu de courant d'air ... un garçon
s'amena et son premier geste fut d'allumer la bougie qui tronait sur la table !
Je commandais une fondue bourguignonne et une bouteille d'eau capsulée ... 
La fondue bourguignonne est le plat de prédilection des européens au Zaire :
elle permet de voir que la viande qu'on vous sert est fraiche, ou tout au moins
en a l'air, et d'autrepart, elle permet de cuire ladite viande jusqu'à une quasi
carbonisation pour éviter la présence de germes et d'autres trucs tout aussi
appétissants !
Que celui qui n'a jamais eu une chiasse de la mort me jette la première pierre !
C'est alors que je l'ai aperçu ... celui que j'appellerais François M. - il entra dans
le restaurant comme on entre en terrain conquis, en saluant les garçons par leurs
prénoms, et en se dirigeant prestement vers la table qui devait lui etre réservée...
Il avait une gueule de bourlingueur, la carrure en conséquence, le timbre haut et
le pourboire rapide...
Il prenait soin d'arborer ostensiblement le badge qui pendait sur sa poitrine ... un badge sur lequel
je distinguais plusieurs couleurs, sans pouvoir en déterminer exactement la
provenance ou la teneur...
Il était à quelques mètres de moi, et sans savoir pourquoi, il m'emmerdait déja !
Il se leva pour aller saluer un des gars et, soudainement, il se dirigea vers moi...
"Bonjour ! Je me présente, François M., conseiller militaire français auprès des
FAZ (Forces Armées Zairoises), c'est la première fois que je vous vois ici ???"
A ce moment, et j'ai réellement un sens inné pour ce genre de trucs, je sus que
ce type allait m'etre utile ... il suffirait de le caresser dans le sens du poil, de
flatter son ego, d'etre attentif et il finirait par me manger dans la main...
Et de juste, après quelques minutes de conversation, il m'invita à sa table tout
en précisant qu'il paierait l'addition avec les deniers publics de la France ...
Je décidais de jouer le jeu à fond sans trop savoir à quoi il allait bien me servir !
Comme je ne suis pas homosexuel, mes motivations ne pouvaient qu'etre
utilitaires !!!
Et il parla, il parla ... toute la soirée il me bassina avec le role qu'il croyait jouer
dans l'évolution du Zaire, de ses relations avec le haut commandement, et
meme de l'amitié qui le liait à Mobutu, cet affameur du peuple....
Je l'écoutais sans broncher en poussant des gloussements d'admiration, j'insistais
sur le danger de son boulot et de son importance au niveau mondial ... si je n'avais
pas voulu etre ridicule, j'aurais meme parler de l'univers...
Et ça marcha, les mecs ... ça marcha !!! Arrffff !!!
Il me proposa de m'emmener lui-meme le lendemain à la poste centrale étant donné
qu'il y avait ses entrées et ses passe-droits...
Je jubilais... c'était horrible, mais je jubilais !
Ma nuit fut merveilleuse ... je dormis comme une marmotte non sans penser à ce
qui m'attendrait le lendemain...

(à suivre ... ...)


----------



## bebert (30 Octobre 2003)

Encore grand-daddy the big, encore !!!


----------



## lumai (30 Octobre 2003)

LA SUIIIIITE !!!!


----------



## barbarella (30 Octobre 2003)

Dans les villes de grande solitude, il y a des gens seuls.
Des gens seuls, face à eux-mêmes.
Des gens seuls, face à leurs familles.
Des gens seuls face à leurs amis.
Des gens seuls face à leur solitude.

Ils ne voient, ny ne regardent leur solitude de la même manière.
Certains, lapprécient, la peaufinent, la souhaitent, lespèrent, lentretiennent, y trouvent tout leur plaisir.

Dans les villes de grande solitude, il y a des gens seuls.
Des gens seuls face à leur vie.
Des gens seuls, face à la vie des autres.
Des gens seuls, face à eux-mêmes.
Des gens seuls face à leur solitude.

Ils ne voient, ny ne regardent leur solitude de la même manière.
Certains la détestent, la conjurent, la détestent, la refusent, la dédaignent, y trouvent tous leurs malheurs.

Dans les villes de grande de solitude, il y a des gens.

Il y a des gens, des gens en compagnie, des gens en groupe, qui rient, qui mangent qui boivent. Des gens qui croient, qui croient en lamitié, en lamour, des gens qui vivent, des gens, des tas de gens.


----------



## Foguenne (30 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> (suite ... ...)
> 
> L'après-midi était déja bien avancée ...
> Dans un premier temps, j'avais pensé reprendre une chambre à titre perso à
> ...



Bravo TheBig, tu es un excellent conteur. la suite vite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TheBig au Congo, bientôt dans les salles...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Octobre 2003)

(suite ... ...)
C'est le soleil qui me réveilla ... et le bruit aussi ! J'avais laissé la fenetre ouverte pour bénéficier un tant soit peu de la fraicheur nocturne, mais la température affichait déjà 28° ! J'étais moite et l'esprit un peu engourdi ! Déjà, ça gueulait sec dans la ruelle attenante, probablement une bagarre de commerçants ambulants... Une vague odeur de pourriture m'emplissait les narines, une odeur indéfinissable de végétaux ou de fruits en décomposition avancée ... je refermais la fenetre et au moment ou j'allais entrer dans la salle de bains pour me décrasser, on frappa à ma porte assez violemment....
Surpris et méfiant, j'ouvris la porte pour me retrouver face à un gars en treillis militaire, arborant un béret rouge et quelques vagues insignes ...
Ce qui me frappa, c'était sa "Sten", une mitraillette anglaise datant de la guerre 40 et qui avait la facheuse habitude de partir tout seul si on n'est pas très prudent...
Je connaissais l'engin pour l'avoir utilisé lorsque j'avais fait mon premier "voyage-éclair" (si on peut appeler ça un voyage...!) au Zaire en 1969 pour aller récupérer quelques compatriotes qui était dans la merde... Je ne m'apesantirai pas sur cette période qui fut une des plus sombres de toute ma vie...
Quoi qu'il en soit, je veillais à ne jamais me trouver dans la ligne de mire de l'engin qui se balancait sur sa poitrine...on n'est jamais trop prudent !
Il se présenta et m'annonça que Francois M. m'attendait au bar de l'hotel, mais que j'avais tout mon temps pour me préparer...
La douche fut rapide et revigorante étant donné l'absence d'eau chaude après 8H du mat !
Dans l'escalier, je croisais quelques dames zairoises dont la coiffure était composée de "Sputniks" ... et c'est vrai qu'avec leurs tresses dressées autour de la tete en forme de soleil, elle ressemblait à ces engins, le bip bip en moins !!! Elles étaient ravissantes dans leurs boubous chatoyants et je me surpris à regarder leurs "bas des reins" qui ondulaient à chacun de leurs pas...
J'entrais dans le bar ... François M. était attablé, entouré de 4 militaires zairois à l'allure à vrai dire un peu dépenaillée ...
Après m'avoir salué, il m'expliqua qu'il avait droit à une escorte personnelle mais que parfois, il était plus dangereux d'etre escorté que de se ballader tout seul... En effet, ça faisait plus de 2 mois que les FAZ n'avaient pas reçu leur paie alors, ils se démerdaient en rackettant les civils à droite et à gauche, en piégeant des européens lors de controles surprises, et en volant impunément dans les magasins d'état... et c'est vrai que les feuilles de coca qu'ils machouillaient à longueur de journées et qui leur donnait ce regard un peu jaune n'arrangeaient pas les choses...
"File leur un peu de blé !" me dit-il en riant "ça va détendre l'atmosphère...!"
Je leur donnais quelques zaires à chacun et c'est vrai que leurs visages devinrent d'un seul coup plus rayonnants...
Je piquais un café (nescafé !) et un croissant sur le bar ... - c'est fou ça ! le Zaire est un des premiers exportateurs de café au monde, et il est pratiquement impossible de trouver du vrai café dans les hotels ... à moins de s'arranger à coups de tunes avec le garçon ! Curieux pays !
"Allons-y" gueula François M. !
Deux Lada Niva nous attendaient devant l'hotel ... je remarquais que l'une d'entre elles portaient de sérieuses stygmates : vitres arrières éclatées, trous de balles dans la carrosserie ... rien de bien engageant, mais je ne posais pas de questions...
Je montais avec François M. dans la seconde tandis que les militaires se partageaient entre les deux voitures ... je poussais un soupir de soulagement quand je vis le gars à la Sten monter dans l'autre bagnole...
La chaleur était devenue étouffante ... la poussière était partout !
Les deux Lada se frayèrent un passage parmi la cohue à grands coups de klaxon et arrivèrent sur le boulevard principal...
François M. souhaitait me faire visiter les locaux qu'il occupait avec d'autres compatriotes dans la caserne principale de Kinshasa... après, il me conduirait à la poste centrale et à l'aéroport pour que je puisse faire mes petites formalités...
En cours de route, je lui parlais d'Arsène, Marcel et Simon, perdus dans la Cité grouillante tout en taisant scrupuleusement les détails de mon aventure avec Hessner ... on ne sait jamais !
Pour lui, j'étais simplement un expatrié en fin de contrat qui prenait quelques jours de vacances avant de rentrer chez lui...
Il m'annonça qu'il m'aiderait à retrouver mes 3 gars et que dans sa position, ce serait probablement une question de quelques jours ou moins...
Je remarquais qu'il fumait beaucoup ... au moins trois cigarettes depuis qu'on avait démarré...
La caserne se profila à l'horizon ... immense batiment en béton gris surmonté de barbelés, avec une entrée monumentale flanquée de deux guérites héritées probablement de la période de la colonisation si j'en juge par la présence ternie mais encore visible, des couleurs noire, jaune et rouge de notre drapeau national.
Ce qui me marqua, c'était la présence d'une mitrailleuse lourde de type "point 50" entourée de sacs de sable, la meme (du meme type en tous cas) qui avait déchiqueté un gars de la légion étrangère en 69 à quelques dizaines de mètres de moi... étrange souvenir de sang, de cris, de haine et de charpie... Un frisson me parcourut tandis que la Lada s'arreta devant le poste de controle ... François M. descendit de la Lada, palabra quelques instants en me montrant du doigt, et nous fit signe d'avancer...
La cour intérieure était immense ... des jeeps, des camions, quelques blindés légers étaient remisés sur le parking ... des gars en uniforme vaquaient à leurs occupations !
François M. rayonnait littéralement ... il était chez lui et il allait me faire partager un peu de son pouvoir, me montrer que lui, Conseiller Militaire auprès des FAZ, avait plus d'influence qu'un ministre de Mobutu !!!
J'attendais de voir ...!!!
J'avais un sentiment étrange de voir toute cette soldatesque s'agiter ... une multitude de petits feux étaient allumés dans cette cour ... on y cuisinait le manioc ... quelques poulets rachitiques pendaient lamentablement sur une corde à linge, gorges ouvertes et ensanglantées...
Un sentiment oppressant m'envahit ... la barrière s'était refermée derrière moi dans un "clong" retentissant et François M. semblait discuter le coup avec quelques officiers si j'en jugeais par l'état plus clinquant de leurs uniformes...
En cours de route, il m'avait expliqué qu'il était chargé de faire une étude sur les besoins en armement des FAZ, de leur trouver un moyen de financement et de les mettre en contact avec des "pourvoyeurs de mort" comme il se plaisait à appeler les marchands d'arme...
Il m'expliqua aussi que son role était de clouer le bec à la FN belge qui, jusqu'à présent fournissait pratiquement 50 % des armes légères...
Je ne sais pas si c'était la chaleur ou l'ambiance, mais j'avais une furieuse envie de vomir...


(à suivre ... ...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Octobre 2003)

(suite... ...)

Me prenant par le bras, il m'expliqua que la caserne était séparées en deux parties : à gauche, le 
casernement proprement dit avec de longs couloirs en enfilade bordés de dortoirs d'une centaine
de lits chacun , et à droite la prison dans laquelle croupissaient environ 250 détenus dont quelques 
rebelles qui devaient etre exécutés dans les prochains jours...
C'était donc ça, ces mains qui dépassaient des soupiraux à ras du sol et que j'avais entrevues en rentrantdans le batiment...
L'exécution des rebelles étaient à chaque fois l'occasion d'une grande fete populaire organisée par les autorités ... Ces exécutions par fusillade se tenaient dans l'ex-stade de foot de Kinshasa et la population y était conviée ... on emmenait sa petite famille, ses amis, ses enfants aussi, et c'était l'occasion pour tous de passer une bonne journée...
Bien entendu, la journée était moins bonne pour les malheureux condamnés qui descendaient dans l'arène un par un, chacun à son tour, pour se faire flinguer attaché à un poteau devant quelques centaines de personnes déchainées...
François M. ajouta que le moment le plus intense, c'était le coup de grace qui était généreusement offert par l'officier de service ... En effet, comme la plupart des officiants du peloton d'exécution étaient soit ivres, soit drogués, il était assez rare que le condamné soit tué sur le coup ... il restait quelques bonnes minutes à s'agiter et à soubresauter avant qu'on ne daigne le finir d'un coup de pistolet dans la tempe...
Il ajouta en baissant le ton et d'un air complice qu'il avait déja assisté à des exécutions sommaires à la 
baionnette pour épargner des munitions...
J'étais chancelant, complètement écoeuré, vidé ... Comme pour se rattraper, François M. ajouta que cela ne se passait que quelques fois par an ...!!!
Il m'expliqua aussi que les prisonniers n'étaient pas nourris par l'état ... leurs familles devaient venir à la 
prison journellement apporter un peu de nourriture pour leurs détenus - quand on sait que plus la moitié de cette nourriture était confisquée par les militaires lors des fouilles, on se doute que ce n'était pas bombance tous les jours.
Quant aux rebelles, leur régime était différent : comme les familles ne pouvaient venir les nourrir au risque de se voir arretes eux aussi, les militaires les maintenaient en vie, juste pour qu'ils puissent arriver en bonne condition sur le lieu de leur exécution...
Ma tete était complètement vide ... des images se bousculaient devant mes yeux ... et ce soleil qui cognait à n'en plus finir - je pensais à ma famille, à ma femme et à mon fils (je n'avais qu'un fils à ce moment-là), à ma mère aussi qui devait guetter le facteur tous les jours ... j'aurais voulu etre ailleurs et ne plus rien voir, ni entendre.
François M. m'invita à prendre une bière à l'intérieur - "ça va te remettre !" me dit-il !
Il poussa une porte et m'emmena vers son bureau ... enfin si on peut appeler bureau une petite pièce dégueu avec pour seul mobilier une table en formica, deux chaises et une armoire qui avait du connaitre ses jours de gloire dans les années 30.
Il enleva sa veste et c'est à ce moment que je remarquais qu'il était armé ... dans un étui, à l'arrière de sa ceinture, je crus reconnaitre la crosse d'un Browning FM de 7,65 ... une arme de fillette pensais-je aussitot ... espérons pour lui qu'il n'ait pas à s'en servir...!!!
La chose était courante chez les européens ... tout le monde était armé et personne ne s'en cachait !
L'arme de prédilection, le riot-gun placé dans la voiture près du changement de vitesse ... on ne sait jamais ce qui peut arriver.
Je n'ai plus touché une arme depuis 1969 et j'espère de tout coeur que je pourrais l'éviter ma vie durant ...
Encore maintenant, la vue d'un flingue me fiche la nausée...
Son bureau jouxtait celui, un peu plus vaste mais tout aussi crade, du commandant de région responsable de la caserne ... il était en visite d'inspection dans le Nord depuis 2 semaines - pendant son absence, c'était son subordonné qui le remplacait ! François M. m'expliqua que le Colonel "X" (je ne me souviens plus de son nom...), était ivre à longueur de journées et que cette caserne était devenue un lieu de non-droit dirigée par des sous-off complètement pervertis...
Il m'expliqua que, lui-meme, craignait ces petits dictateurs débiles et mauvais comme la peste...
Il ouvrit un vieux frigo qui tronait dans le couloir, en sortit deux bières et m'en offrit une !
Le contact glacé avec la bouteille me fit frissonner ... j'avais la fièvre probablement !
Je vidais la bouteille en deux traits bien goulus tandis que François M. jetait un coup d'oeil sur des 
documents posés sur la table...
Il s'avança vers moi et me dit : "viens, je vais te montrer quelque chose ... mais soit discret !" il avait l'allure excitée et fébrile de quelqu'un qui se prépare à partager un lourd secret avec un ami de longue date...
"Suis-moi !" dit il !
Il m'emmena vers un étroit escalier qui s'enfoncait dans les sous-sols de la caserne - nous arrivames dans un long couloir flanqué de portes en bois, toutes numérotées et cadenassées ... nos pas résonnaient dans ce lieu lugubre ! Il y faisait frais, ce n'était pas désagréable ... à part l'ambiance !
Il s'arreta devant la porte marqué 18 en chiffres rouges grossièrement tracés - je m'en souviens encore comme si c'était hier...
Il sortit un trousseau, glissa une clé dans la serrure, ouvrit la porte ... tatonna un peu dans le noir à la 
recherche de l'interrupteur ... le néon mit une éternité à s'allumer définitivement !
Quand mes yeux furent habitués à la lumière blafarde, je ... ... ...


(à suivre ... ...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Octobre 2003)

Pour la petite histoire, j'ai gardé d'excellents rapports avec François M. !
Mon dernier contact (téléphonique) avec lui remonte à environ 6 mois - à ce moment il était au Guatémala et travaillait pour une ONG !
Il a définitivement quitté le secteur "militaire" depuis environ 10 ans et s'est reconverti dans le social et l'aide humanitaire... enfin, c'est ce qu'il m'a dit !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Normalement, on devrait se rencontrer à Paris au printemps prochain... je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je vais lui proposer le Lou Pascalou comme lieu de rendez-vous !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Octobre 2003)

Kinshasa ... et l'unique grand boulevard qui traverse la ville (Boulevard du 30 juin !) ... au-delà de ce boulevard, les cités et la misère ! A chaque bout de ce boulevard ... rien ... des pistes...!!! Sur le boulevard, la richesse des multinationales qui s'entassent...à droite, en haut, le fleuve Zaire avec un tas de petits ilots de sable sur lequel on se faisait déposer le week end pour un petit pique-nique poissonneux...et dangereux par la meme occasion (crocos ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Foguenne (31 Octobre 2003)

TheBig, je lirais la suite de ton histoire cette nuit.
C'est toujours plus agréable les beaux textes la nuit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère aussi que tu auras bien avancé.


----------



## barbarella (31 Octobre 2003)

Thebig je suis époustouflée, surtout n'arrêtes pas, c'est superbe


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2003)

Merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...en fait, c'est Amok qui a déclenché tout ça...!
Après la lecture de son post sur New-Delhi, j'ai du faire face à une avalanche de souvenirs...un niagara d'idées en vrac...
...moi, je ne fais que les transcrire au fur et à mesure qu'ils me reviennent...aucun mérite...!
Cette fois-ci, j'ai décidé d'aller jusqu'au bout ... c'est plus fort que moi...
...Mon seul souci ... la peur de vous ennuyer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...encore merci...


----------



## lumai (31 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...Mon seul souci ... la peur de vous ennuyer !!!



Tu rigoles là j'espère !!!
Tu nous tiens en haleine (mais que t'a montrer ce François ? Es-tu sorti sain et sauf de cette caserne ? As-tu rentrouver tes ex-collègues dans Kinshassa ? As-tu pu rentrer en Belgique dans de bonnes conditions ? Le fameux patron a-t-il fini découpé menu après la chute de Mobutu ???) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et tu te pose cette question ????


----------



## Philito (31 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahhhh, après mon petit congrès viennois enfermé dans un hotel.... je tombe sur ton thread et viens de lire tout d'une traite.... il ouvre la porte et tes yeux s'habituent tout doucement à la lumière blafarde dégagée par le néon et ...... ARGHHHHHHHH  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







n'est où la suite......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et non je crois que tu n'ennuies personne......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










vite la suite, steuplait.... !!!!!!


----------



## Fulvio (31 Octobre 2003)

Alors Philito, t'as pu trouver la salle de concert et voir Kruder &amp; Dorfmeister ?

Reviens en juin pour le festival de Jazz ! (ah non, c'est pas la même Vienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Philito (31 Octobre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors Philito, t'as pu trouver la salle de concert et voir Kruder &amp; Dorfmeister ?
> 
> Reviens en juin pour le festival de Jazz ! (ah non, c'est pas la même Vienne
> 
> ...



J'y ai été effectivement, mais seulement vu Dorfmeister qui jouait ce soir là.... tout seul au milieu d'une soirée de 1400 personnes....

Mais j'ai quand même raté mon avion en partant.... raggghhhhhhh  et le suivant était à 20 heures (plutot que 11.30....) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou alors sur une liste d'attente chez Lufthansa en passant par Munich pour arriver à 17.00 et TheBig, la photo que tu as mise de l'aéroport et ben pour moi ce fut la même chose à Munich, vide de gens, deux heures à tuer d'escale dans un endroit sans vie et vide de sens et rien à faire à part fumer en buvant du café..... beuargggghhh sale déprime et stress de la réaction du patron..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon tout bien passé.... mais cinq jours enfermé dans un hotel cinq (ou quatre, sais même pas) étoiles, pas bien, et ça fait du bien de rentrer retrouver son bordel et pouvoir se faire à manger soi-même et aller pisser la nuit sans que quand vous retournez au lit, quelqu'un l'a déjà refait entierement....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon theBig la suite, quetatilmontrémonsieurM.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lestoù ??????


----------



## Amok (31 Octobre 2003)

(Merci Big)

                                 Je voudrais pas crever avant d'avoir connu 
                                 Les chiens noirs du Mexique qui dorment sans rêver, 
                                 Les singes à cul nu dévoreurs de tropiques, 
                                 Les araignées d'argent au nid truffé de bulles.
                                 Je voudrais pas crever sans savoir si la lune 
                                 Sous son faux air de thune a un côté pointu, 
                                 Si le soleil est froid, si les quatre saisons 
                                 Ne sont vraiment que quatre...
                                 Sans avoir essayé de porter une robe sur les grands boulevards, 
                                 Sans avoir regardé dans un regard d'égout, 
                                 Sans avoir mis mon zob dans des coinstots bizarres. 
                                 Je voudrais pas finir sans connaître la lèpre 
                                 Ou les sept maladies qu'on attrape là-bas. 
                                 Le bon ni le mauvais ne me feraient de peine 
                                 Si si si je savais que j'en aurais l'étrenne. 
                                 Et il y a z aussi 
                                 Tout ce que je connais 
                                 Tout ce que j'apprécie 
                                 Que je sais qui me plaît: 
                                 Le fond vert de la mer où valsent les brins d'algue 
                                 Sur le sable ondulé, l'herbe grillée de juin 
                                 La terre qui craquelle, l'odeur des conifères 
                                 Et les baisers de celle que ceci que cela 
                                 La belle que voilà mon Ourson, l'Ursula: 
                                 Je voudrais pas crever 
                                 Avant d'avoir usé sa bouche avec ma bouche 
                                 Son corps avec mes mains le reste avec mes yeux 
                                 J'en dis pas plus, faut bien rester révérencieux... 
                                 Je voudrais pas mourir 
                                 Sans qu'on ait inventé les roses éternelles, 
                                 La journées de deux heures, la mer à la montagne 
                                 La montagne à la mer, la fin de la douleur, 
                                 Les journaux en couleur, tous les enfants contents 
                                 Et tant de trucs encore.
                                 Qui dorment dans les crânes des géniaux ingénieurs 
                                 Des jardiniers joviaux, des soucieux socialistes, 
                                 Des urbains urbanistes et des pensifs penseurs. 
                                 Tant de choses à voir... à voir et à z'entendre 
                                 Tant de temps à attendre 
                                 A chercher dans le noir...

                                 Et moi je vois la fin qui grouille et qui s'amène 
                                 Avec sa gueule moche et qui m'ouvre ses bras 
                                 De grenouille bancroche 

                                 Je voudrais pas crever, non monsieur, non madame 
                                 Avant d'avoir tâté le goût qui me tourmente,
                                 Le goût qu'est le plus fort:
                                 Je voudrais pas crever 
                                 Avant d'avoir goûté la saveur de la mort...

Boris Vian.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2003)

(suite ... ...)

...je me suis aperçu que cette cave était totalement vide !!! François s'était avancé jusqu'au milieu de la pièce,complètement dérouté par cette découverte ! Il balbutiait : "c'est pas possible ... c'est pas possible !!!" - il se tourna vers moi... son visage reflétait un désarroi total mêlé d'angoisse ! "Je te jure qu'il y a deux semaines cette cave était bourrée !!! On avait meme des difficultés à ouvrir cette porte !" - Devant mon scepticisme, il m'expliqua que quand il était arrivé dans la caserne il avait de suite remarqué le manège douteux de certains militaires qui, le soir tard partaient en camions et revenaient quelques heures après pour décharger leurs contenus dans la cave n° 18... Au fur et à mesure des semaines qui passaient, le va-et vient des camions continuait ainsi que les déchargements nocturnes...
Un soir d'avril, il avait remarqué que, juste avant de partir, ils étaient passés à la prison et avaient embarqué 3 détenus, les poussant dans le premier camion... les gars avaient les mains liées derrière le dos et n'en menaientpas large à première vue...
Comme toujours, ils étaient revenus 3 ou 4 heures après, mais sans les prisonniers !!!
Par hasard, il apprit le lendemain qu'un centre commercial avait été pillé et que les militaires qui étaient intervenus avaient réussi à abattre les fuyards ... trois précisément !
Bien entendu, il ferma sa gueule !
Un soir, il constata que le commandant de région avait oublié son trousseau de clés sur son bureau ... les clés portaient des numéros ... il fut hypnotisé par la clé n° 18 !
Tout était calme, la nuit était sereine ... aucun bruit ! l'alcool faisait son oeuvre et quelques militaires dormaient à meme le sol dans la cour intérieure !
La clé 18 lui brulait les mains ... Sans trop réfléchir, il décida de descendre l'escalier !
Arrivé devant la porte, après avoir jeté un coup d'oeil inquiet dans le couloir pour s'assurer qu'il était bien seul, il introduisit la clé dans la serrure et ouvrit...
Les néons blafards éclairaient un capharnaum indescriptible ... des frigos, des radios, des meubles, des victuailles, des vetements, des jouets, tout et n'importe quoi ... pas de doute, il était en face du résultat des exactions de ce que la population appelait la milice de la mort...
Et de fait, elle portait bien son nom cette milice... à l'aide du treuil de leurs camions, ils arrachaient les volets des magasins, brisaient les vitres et pillaient à qui mieux mieux ... malheur à celui qui intervenait ou qui, par hasard se trouvait sur leur route : il était abattu sur le champ sans aucune pitié !
Son regard fut attiré par quelques cartons déposés dans un coin de la cave ... il en ouvit un au hasard et y trouva des vetements ! Il détourna le regard ... ces vetements étaient littéralement couverts de sang séché ... parmi ces vetements, des documents divers et surtout des passeports ... des passeports étrangers, surtout français, mais belges et allemands aussi...
Malgré la peur qui le taraudait, il décida d'emmener quelques passeports ... pas tous pour ne pas se faire repérer !
Précisément, il en prit 5 dont 3 français...
Il se surprit à transpirer et à claquer des dents en meme temps ... il se resaisit, éteignit la lumière, referma la porte et remonta l'escalier, les passeports en poche ! Il prit bien soin de remettre les clés sur le bureau et quitta la caserne sans se retourner.
Il décida que si les clés étaient encore à la meme place le lendemain, il irait en faire un double...
Il salua les gars du poste de garde et s'enfonça dans la nuit...
Aujourd'hui, cette cave était vide ... tout avait disparu ... plus rien, nada, quedalle !!!
Inquiet, je lui demandais : "t'as gardé les passeports ???" Il me répondit qu'il les avait déposés dans une enveloppe scellée à l'ambassade de France ... sur un bout de papier, il avait inscrit les noms bien décidé à faire sa petite enquete dès que la pression serait un peu retombée...
Personnellement, j'étais convaincu qu'il ne ferait pas d'enquete ... il tenait avant tout à préserver sa sécurité !
Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi m'en avait il parlé ? Pourquoi avait-il emporté ces passeports ?
J'étais un parfait inconnu pour lui, un danger potentiel !
Quelles étaient ses intentions ???
Je n'avais qu'une seule idée ... quitter ce lieu maudit et le plus vite possible ! 
Je devais absolument encaisser mon chèque et téléphoner chez moi ... François me proposa d'utiliser la centrale téléphonique de la caserne pour passer mon appel !
Je tendis un papier à l'opérateur ... sur ce papier, le numéro de téléphone à composer !!!
3 ou 4 minutes après j'avais ma femme en ligne ... c'est à ce moment précis que je décidais de ne rien raconter de la situation dans laquelle je me trouvais ! Et de fait, je lui racontais que tout allait bien et que je rentrerais aux environs de la date prévue, soit dans deux mois !
Encore aujourd'hui, je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris ... était-ce pour ne pas l'alarmer ? pour la rassurer ? pour autre chose ? je n'en sais rien et je n'en saurais probablement jamais rien... 

(à suivre ... ...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Es-tu sorti sain et sauf de cette caserne ?


Ben non ! J'ai été trucidé d'un coup de bazooka en pleine poire et achevé par une bombe à fragmentation à ailettes tournoyantes...
En fait, c'est pas moi qui poste là ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...amitié lumai !


----------



## Le Gognol (31 Octobre 2003)

'

François M., François M., François M. ... C'est pas François Mitterand quand même ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## melaure (31 Octobre 2003)

*Les villes de grande solitude.......*

ce soir il y avait un reportage sur le Japan, ou près d'un millions de jeunes vivent reclus chez eux, passant tout leur temps devant la télé, les jeux vidéo, etc ...

Voici le résumé :

_ 20h55 	 30/10/2003 	 	 
Envoyé spécial - Japon : une génération perdue 

RESUME
(Sujet initialement programmé le 27 février 2003 mais non diffusé). On les appelle les «hikikomori». Ils sont près d'un million d'adolescents ou jeunes adultes japonais à s'être coupés du monde extérieur. Ainsi, un garçon de 17 ans vit reclus, depuis deux ans et demi, dans sa cuisine. Indifférent aux immondices qui jonchent le plancher, l'ermite s'étourdit de jeux vidéo et ne prend que deux bains par an. Origine supposée de son mal-être: un harcèlement moral exercé jadis par l'un de ses camarades... «Cassé» par une boîte à bac, Hiroshi s'est muré dans sa chambre il y a trois ans. Il n'envisage pas d'en ressortir... Plutôt que d'aider leurs enfants à combattre ces troubles du comportement, les parents, honteux, les cachent au voisinage et taisent cet encombrant secret. Un psychologue occidental, chargé d'étudier ce mal typiquement japonais, incrimine la société nippone, compétitive et indifférente à ceux qui chavirent. Il craint une épidémie d'«hikikomori»... 
_


C'est peut-être ça la ville de grande solitude !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2003)

Hier soir, 22H30 ... la maison est silencieuse ... j'ai calé la radio sur Nostalgie !
Tiens, Hendrix qui passe avec "all along the watch tower"...cool !
La pluie tape un peu sur les carreaux, mais doucement, sans trop faire de bruit...
Ambiance feutrée, éclairage tamisé ... mon bichon de poils est couché à mes pieds ... il est vachement heureux celui-là !
Devant moi, des photos ... des tonnes de photos d'un temps révolu et pourtant si proche !
Je regarde sans classer ... je déteste classer des photos...
Les années défilent ... les visages et les paysages aussi ...dans l'ordre ou le désordre... 1953... j'étais tout mignon...!!! 1957...1960...1965...tidju la tronche ! 1968...ah 1968... 1969...
1969 ... année érotique disait Gainsbourg...!
1969 ... une photo noir et blanc ... je suis au milieu d'une bande de gars rigolards ... le temps s'arrete sur ces visages insouciants ... on est tous habillés pareils et on se tient par les épaules ... mes camarades ... camarades dans la joie et dans la merde ... camarades jusqu'au bout ...
"Tiens !" pensais-je ..."est-ce que je l'ai encore ???"
Si tel était le cas, "il" devait etre dans le débarras, dans l'armoire du fond enfoui dans une malle et dans une housse scellée depuis plus de trente ans...
Mes enfants ignorent son existence ... je suis resté vague sur ces années-là ... faut dire aussi, qu'ils ne m'ont jamais posé trop de questions...et que ça ferait un peu tache sur mon CV de baba cool, Peace&amp;Love etc...
Comment leur expliquer que certaines choses sont justement inexplicables...
Je décidais d'aller voir ...
Purée ce débarras ... après une dizaine de minutes de recherche, je trouvais la valise et la sortait de l'armoire... fermée, et bien entendu, pas de clés !
Pff ! un bon coup de tournevis bien placé et elle s'ouvre...
La housse est là, opaque et scellée depuis plus d'un quart de siècle, linceul de souvenirs cachés et mystérieux...
Je la déchirais... et je "le" vis ... 34 ans après, il était toujours là... Je touchais le tissu rugueux comme on ose à peine effleurer une relique !!!
J'eus un sourire ... heureusement que je ne dois pas le porter aujourd'hui ... manqueraient quelques bonnes dizaines de cms à la taille...! Arf
Des images me revinrent à l'esprit, heureuses ou malheureuses, gaies ou tristes, effrayantes parfois...
Des rires de camarades, des pleurs et quelques cris qui s'étouffent dans la jungle des souvenirs...
Je "le" sortis de la housse et un cliquetis se fit entendre... ma plaque d'identité (encore avec les deux morceaux, je vous rassure !), tomba sur le sol... je la remis à sa place...
Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai eu envie de le photographier ! Probablement parce que je suis dans une période ou je tiens à exorciser tous mes vieux démons... mes vieux fantomes qui, parfois me font cauchemarder sous la couette...!
Je descendis chercher mon numérique ... je passais devant K&amp;P qui trainaient lamentablement sur mon PB... Je décidais de les emmener et d'en faire les témoins de cet instant ...

J'avais 20 ans en 1969, l'age de tous les défis, et de toutes les conneries...

J'ai feté mon annif loin de chez moi, dans la moiteur d'une nuit tropicale ... malheureusement, cette nuit n'eut rien d'ydillique et me marqua à jamais ... depuis cette nuit-là, la peur m'a quitté et m'a oublié comme si j'avais payé en quelques heures à peine le tribut de toute une vie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ne jugez pas !


----------



## bebert (31 Octobre 2003)

PS : je ne peux pas m'empêcher de rigoler en voyant Kernic et Panel ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Désolé !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> PS : je ne peux pas m'empêcher de rigoler en voyant Kernic et Panel !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...parce que tu crois je n'ai pas rigolé en faisant la photo ???...


----------



## bebert (31 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...parce que tu crois je n'ai pas rigolé en faisant la photo ???...



Ô sûrement que oui, mais tu racontes des choses parfois assez tristes alors j'ai un peu honte de rire.
Si je racontais mon service militaire, à côté de toi, c'était le club med !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> alors j'ai un peu honte de rire.








 ... si tu savais les fous-rire que j'ai déjà attrapés dans des situations ultra-dramatiques !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...sans aucune honte ... mais ça devait etre nerveux !!! Arff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Quant aux "histoires tristes", c'est chaque année pareil quand je me rapproche doucement de fin novembre ... imagine que le jour de ton anniversaire soit marqué par un événement tragique (mais tragique de chez tragique ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... et bien chaque année c'est pareil ... quand tous les autres gueulent en dansant autour de toi : "Joyeux Anniversaireuuuuuuu" ... et bien toi, t'es un peu ailleurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais ça ne m'empeche pas de bien en profiter et de lever mon verre aux absents !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *Les villes de grande solitude.......*
> ce soir il y avait un reportage sur le Japan, ou près d'un millions de jeunes vivent reclus chez eux, passant tout leur temps devant la télé, les jeux vidéo, etc ...


Phénomène très inquiétant qui rejoint celui de la prostitution forcenée des "school-girls" dans la quasi-totalité des quartiers de Tokyo... seul moyen pour elles d'assumer leur statut de "fashion-addict"...
Un gars qui travaille là-bas m'en a parlé, comme il m'a parlé également du phénomène de l'alcoolisme chez les cadres japonais qu'on retrouve encore cravaté et muni de leur attache-case dormant à meme le sol sur les trottoirs de la ville... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Personnellement, je ne connais pas le Japon - je n'y suis jamais allé et je ne peux que rapporter que ce que j'en entend...
Aucune idée si c'est exagéré ou non ... malheureusement, je serais tenté de dire que non !
...dans tous les cas, ça fout les boules ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2003)

De toutes manières, je suis complètement dépassé face à certains problèmes...totalement impuissant et incapable d'une réaction positive... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...une amie de ma femme à une fille de 24 ans, intelligente et jolie comme un coeur... elle est anorexique depuis 5 ans, elle passe sa vie entre l'hopital et sa maison avec un poids qui varie entre 35 et 45 kilos...
Elle a déjà failli y rester et malheureusement y restera un de ces jours...
On va la voir, on essaie de discuter et de la comprendre, on fait tout pour l'aider, pour lui redonner cette petite étincelle de vie qu'elle n'a plus dans le regard...
Peine perdue ... on la sent émerger un peu et quelques semaines après elle replonge de plus belle...
Meme la science n'a aucune réponse à cette situation
à part, l'internement psychiatrique !!!
La solitude, c'est dans tete qu'elle la ressent ... elle est seule, toute seule face à son destin !
Alors, on a la rage ... on a la haine ... vis-à-vis de la maladie d'abord, vis-à-vis d'elle aussi, et surtout vis-à-vis de notre impuissance et de notre défaitisme...


----------



## legritch (31 Octobre 2003)

Moi ce qui me troue c'est qu'ils ont envoyé des miliciens (même avec une instruction paracommando) se faire tirer dessus aux Congo. Je pensais qu'ils avaient juste envoyés des gens de métiers.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S. : Mon service militaire c'était aussi club med à côté du tien, j'étais dans l'infanterie, enfin, plutôt l'infanterie de bureau (imprimerie de la caserne)


----------



## barbarella (31 Octobre 2003)

Ce qui est fou, c'est que ce problème semble n'atteindre que les filles, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de garçons anorexiques.

Mais n'est-ce pas notre faute ? Quand on a une fille à peine née on veut quelle soit la plus belle, et aujourd'hui un des gros critère de beauté est la minceur, pour ne pas dire la maigreur.

Certaines adolescentes fragiles veulent correspondre aux canons et tombent dans le piège


----------



## krystof (31 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Certaines adolescentes fragiles veulent correspondre aux canons et tombent dans le piège



Pourtant, c'est pas très jolie.






Ok, ok.


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est fou, c'est que ce problème semble n'atteindre que les filles



D'un point de vue médical, je crois que c'est reconnu comme maladie exclusivement féminine.

L'anorexie est elle née en même temps que les tops rachitique ?
Ou cela existait bien avant et peut-être en parlait on moins.


----------



## legritch (31 Octobre 2003)

J'au vu des interviews de jeunes filles atteintes d'anorexie. Dans la plupart des cas ça a commencé bêtement, genre le petit ami qui la taquine et qui lui fait une réflexion du genre : "Tu ne trouve pas que tu es trop grosse?", elle fait une fixation là-dessus et n'arrive plus à en sortir. Triste.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui me troue c'est qu'ils ont envoyé des miliciens (même avec une instruction paracommando) se faire tirer dessus aux Congo. Je pensais qu'ils avaient juste envoyés des gens de métiers.


Salut legritch ! Précision importante : ce sont les français et notamment la légion étrangère qui ont tout pris dans la gueule ... les paras belges sont arrivés bien après l'orage sous le couvert "d'actions humanitaires" ... il y a eu d'ailleurs une forte polémique à l'époque étant donné que le gouvernement avait interdit aux paras belges de prendre "directement" part aux combats...
Rendons aux gars de la Legion ce qui leur appartient et je dois avouer "qu'on ne jouait pas dans la meme cour qu'eux !!!"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> L'anorexie est elle née en même temps que les tops rachitique ?
> Ou cela existait bien avant et peut-être en parlait on moins.


Je ne peux pas te certifier que cette maladie n'existait pas avant, mais en tous cas, je n'en avais jamais entendu parler dans mes jeunes années.
Tout ce dont je me souviens, c'est l'avènement du phénomène "Twiggy" (probablement le premier top rachitique), et le phénomène de mode qui s'en est suivi ou toutes les filles voulaient lui ressembler !!!
Mais je n'irai pas plus loin ! 

Twiggy probablement vers 1967 :


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est fou, c'est que ce problème semble n'atteindre que les filles, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de garçons anorexiques.





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> D'un point de vue médical, je crois que c'est reconnu comme maladie exclusivement féminine.



La proportion est en fait de 2-3% je crois de garçons. Il semble donc, que ce soit une pathologie plutot féminine.

Toutefois, ces chiffres n'offrent pas une vision réelle des choses : il faut savoir que les études qui recensent les anrexiques le font sur des personnes qui veulent se soigner. Or les garçons qui ont ce genre de pathologie sont moins enclins à se guérir volontairement (l'un des aspects de l'anorexie est de montrer physiquement par sa maigreur que l'on ne va pas bien et donc par la thérapie, c'est un appel au secours. Ceci ne marche pas de la meme facon chez les garcons). De plus comme on ne connait cet pathologie qu'au travers de la population féminine, les garcons qui connaissent ce genre de maladie, vont être moins renseignés sur la maladie et peuvent ne pas faire le rapprochement avec ce qu'ils ont. Ils ont la meme maladie et ne le savent pas. Enfin, autre chose : quelque part la médiatisation de l'anorexie chez les filles amène à penser qu'elle est "valorisée" chez cette population ; d'où (peut-être) une résistance des garcons à en parler et a se montrer.

Donc en fait, on peut certainement penser (je m'appuie sur certains experts) que le chiffre est certainement double 6/7 %




			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> L'anorexie est elle née en même temps que les tops rachitique ?
> Ou cela existait bien avant et peut-être en parlait on moins.



En fait l'anorexie, si l'on veut faire de l'épidémiologie, pourrait correspondre à ce qu'on appelait l'hystérie autrefois (si tant est que celà est vraiment exister : cf le lien sur divan le terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
La maladie a changé avec les années mais la problématique reste la meme (attirer plus ou moins l'attention sur soi, soit par des postures érotiques et provocantes comme dans le cas de l'hystérie, soit par une maigreur et un refus de s'alimenter dans la cas de l'anorexie). Ce qui a changé c'est la norme sociale : au début du siècle dernier ce qui était secretement valorisé bien que tabou, c'était le sexe (il l'est toujours bien sur, ce qui explique que certains psychotrucs disent que l'anorexie contient une problématique sexuelle... au sein "freudien" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 va comprendre Charles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Aujourd'hui c'est plus que jamais le paraitre, les canons de la beauté comme le disent Krystof et barbarella, la norme de la taile mince ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et oui .. !

Donc pour répondre à ta question Petirix, l'anorexie n'est pas apparue soudainement, elle existait avant mais sous une autre forme. Autrement dit, ellle était là sans etre là.
Et puis comme tu le dis, on n'en parlait moins avant : la honte sociale de la pathologie etait telle que en parler était très mal vu. Aujourd'hui, les émissions de télé en ont fait leur choux gras, et donc on en parle plus, et on se cache moins (et une porte ouvert enfoncée aujourd'hui, UNE ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
Est ce un bien, est-ce un mal ? je pense que c'est tout le problème de l'anorexie : tout le monde sait un peu quelque chose la dessus.. Et surtout les anorexiques qui, en plus d'etre dotées d'un grand QI, connaissent parfaitement la maladie et les explications psychomachins cliniques, d'où la résistance à guérir.



_Voilà j'avais juste envie de m'exprimer sur un sujet que je connais un peu, car j'ai lu et entendu pas mal de choses sur le sujet, mais comme je le dis plus haut je ne suis pas un expert et sous prétexte que j'ai fait "psycho" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je ne voudrais pas etre taxer de vieux chnoc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









De toute évidence jene sais rien... car je n'ai pas eu le alheure de vraimen cottoyer de près ces personnes..donc je ne connais pas réelemen leur souffrances, si tant est qu'une personne non-anorexique puisse, au sens littéral, *compatir*_.







[edit]   qu'est-ce que je fais comme faute


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Octobre 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> J'au vu des interviews de jeunes filles atteintes d'anorexie. Dans la plupart des cas ça a commencé bêtement, genre le petit ami qui la taquine et qui lui fait une réflexion du genre : "Tu ne trouve pas que tu es trop grosse?", elle fait une fixation là-dessus et n'arrive plus à en sortir. Triste.



Malheureusement ce n'est pas aussi simple. L'anorexie est une pathologie qui s'exprime au travers d'une personnalité complexe et au sein même d'une histoire "tourmentée" (je résume et simplifie le peu de choses que je sais .. choses qui sont très contestables). Ce n'est donc pas le simple fait de taquiner quelqu'un sur son poids qui va faire que la personne va tomber dans ce genre de pathologie. Celà va de soi (ce n'était pas ce que tu voulais dire je présume LeGritch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Malheuresement, la norme sociale veut quer les filles soient faites comme des fils de fer. Et cette norme, nous la véhiculons (y a qu'à regarder sur ce forum les photos de filles un peu dénudées pour montrer qu'elles sont adulées, alors que les grosses ..  no further explanations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
La chose, que tu décris Legitch, peut, je pense (je ne suis pas un expert) servir de détonateur, ou plutot de révélateur à quelque chose de plus latent (vous me le dites si je parle comme un vieux con de psy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



edit : encore des fautes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2003)

Euh Finn ! Tu peux changer ta signature maintenant : remplace "Avec Panther t'es sur le derrière" par "Avec Panther, plus de DD Firewière" ... Arrrfffffff !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : c'était une petite note humoristique ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour alléger l'ambiance générale du thread...


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> si tant est qu'une personne non-anorexique puisse, au sens littéral, *compatir*[/i].



Même les parents, pourtant directement concernés disent avoir la situation qui leur échappe.

Belle prestation Finn !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si on ne parlait que de ce que l'on connait on ne dirait finalement pas grand chose.



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> [edit]   qu'est-ce que je fais comme faute



Tu ...  ...  Tu m'étonnes !


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est donc pas le simple fait de taquiner quelqu'un sur son poids qui va faire que la personne va tomber dans ce genre de pathologie. Celà va de soi (ce n'était pas ce que tu voulais dire je présume LeGritch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toutes les filles ne réagissent pas de la sorte.
Les anorexique doivent probablement avoir une "faiblesse" psychologique au départ qui fait que ...


----------



## lumai (31 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les filles ne réagissent pas de la sorte.
> Les anorexique doivent probablement avoir une "faiblesse" psychologique au départ qui fait que ...



D'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre, l'anorexie apparaît principalement à l'adolescence. C'est rare à cette période de trouver des personnes sans faiblesse psychologique...
Qu'est-ce qui peut pousser telle personne à réagir d'une telle manière et pas une autre, c'est une grande question à laquelle je suis bien incapable de répondre. L'anorexie semble rester une maladie bien mystérieuse et porteuse de beaucoup de souffrance...


----------



## Zitoune (31 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> De toutes manières, je suis complètement dépassé face à certains problèmes...totalement impuissant et incapable d'une réaction positive...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'en connais aussi une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est très difficile de savoir quoi faire : tu l'appeles et elle est capable de dire que tu te sens forcé de le faire ; mais si tu l'appeles pas, elle dit que tout le monde se fout de ce qu'elle devient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors quand l'envie d'en sortir prend le dessus, la prise de conscience s séquelles que laisse ce comportement (au niveau de l'estomac par exemple) est difficile à accpeter et constitue un élémnet plutôt déprimant


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> L'anorexie semble rester une maladie bien mystérieuse et porteuse de beaucoup de souffrance...



D'une manière générale tout ce qui touche au "psycho" reste mysterieux.
La seule certitude que l'on puisse avoir est que l'on n'en connait que très peu de chose, finalement.

Pas simple.

Mais certaines en guérissent.
Espoir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> L'anorexie semble rester une maladie bien mystérieuse et porteuse de beaucoup de souffrance...


Effectivement, la maman de cette fille souffrant d'anorexie me disait dans un moment de cafard qu'à la limite elle préfèrerait que sa fille soit atteinte d'une maladie grave et incurable du genre leucémie, cancer ou autres joyeusetés du meme genre...
Dans ce cas, on peut crier sa haine vers le destin et on ne peut accuser personne en particulier...
Dans le cas de l'anorexie, elle a inconsciemment tendance à rendre sa fille responsable de son suicide à petit feu... et de ce fait, les relations avec elles sont devenues très difficiles...


----------



## bebert (31 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh Finn ! Tu peux changer ta signature maintenant : remplace "Avec Panther t'es sur le derrière" par "Avec Panther, plus de DD Firewière" ... Arrrfffffff !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surtout en parlant de l'anorexie !


----------



## legritch (31 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est donc pas le simple fait de taquiner quelqu'un sur son poids qui va faire que la personne va tomber dans ce genre de pathologie. Celà va de soi (ce n'était pas ce que tu voulais dire je présume LeGritch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non bien sûr, en fait, si je me souviens bien, sur les 5 ou 6 filles interviewées il y en 2 ou  3 dont l'histoire avait commencé comme ça, ce n'est donc pas une généralité (je me suis mal exprimé). La boutade du petit ami était effectivement le catalyseur d'un malaise plus profond.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, si on changeait de sujet?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Surtout en parlant de l'anorexie !


Arrff !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - je ne l'ai pas senti arriver, celle-là !
Euh ! bebert !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Bon, si on changeait de sujet?


...je crois qu'effectivement ce serait une très bonne idée !!!


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrff !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le fisc me rend anorexique.
Je n'ai plus que l'impot sur les os !


----------



## bebert (31 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Le fisc me rend anorexique.
> Je n'ai plus que l'impot sur les os !



Salut Petirix ! TVA bien ?


----------



## PetIrix (31 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Salut Petirix ! TVA bien ?



Taxe A comme question ??


----------



## legritch (31 Octobre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...je crois qu'effectivement ce serait une très bonne idée !!!


LA SUITE!!


----------



## Philito (31 Octobre 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> LA SUITE!!



je pensais exactement la même chose.... j'ai juste été vérifié que The(Notre)Big avait bien mis à suivre et tu as posté.... bon.... biggie et kwè châle.... carnaval ici....?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Octobre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre, l'anorexie apparaît principalement à l'adolescence. C'est rare à cette période de trouver des personnes sans faiblesse psychologique...
> Qu'est-ce qui peut pousser telle personne à réagir d'une telle manière et pas une autre, c'est une grande question à laquelle je suis bien incapable de répondre. L'anorexie semble rester une maladie bien mystérieuse et porteuse de beaucoup de souffrance...



En fait,  _je finis juste avec çà après on passe à autre chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_, l'anorexie chez les filles apparait principalement à l'adolescence (et dans bien des cas conitnue jusqu'après les 20 ans. cf feu la fille de PPDA pour exemple ), tandis que chez les garçons celà se situe dans une période de préadolescence, voire même d'enfance (8/10 ans). Pourquoi? je n'en sais rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> D'une manière générale tout ce qui touche au "psycho" reste mysterieux.



moauis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ca se sont les charlatans qui veulent garder leurs petits trucs secrets, et qui du coup ne disent pas tout, ou alors parlent avec desmots 'achement compliqués 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La psycho n'a rien de mystérieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , elle peut au contraire etre scientifique et pas "paranormal" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*et pour finir sur une note positive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh Finn ! Tu peux changer ta signature maintenant : remplace "Avec Panther t'es sur le derrière" par "Avec Panther, plus de DD Firewière" ... Arrrfffffff !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mouarfffff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Conseille çà à Fabrizio


----------



## SuperCed (31 Octobre 2003)

J'ai passé deux ans avec une ex-anorexique.
Au début, quand j'ai rencontré cette fille, je ne connaissais pas cette maladie. Elle m'en a parlé directement, dès la première rencontre. Mais elle en était déjà à peu près sortie, elle avait repris du poids dans les six derniers mois.
Nous nous sommes donc amourachés, elle reprennait goüt à la nourriture, à la vie en général. Son aspect physique montrait plus une fille bien faite qu'un ex-squelette.
Ce que je ne savais pas, c'est que même lorsque la maladie ne se voit plus, elle perdure encore dans la tête. Un stress insoutenable, un comportement complètement contrôllé, complètement géré. Il fallait prévoir, tout le temps calculer et stresser pour ce qu'il allait se passer après.
Les 6 derniers mois avec elle ont été très difficile pour moi, je crois bien que j'ai coulé, je me suis fait totalement déborder par le stress qui était contagieux.
Puis, vint les vacances pendant lesquelles je ne pouvais plus supporter la pression. J'ai du arrêter cette relation pour me préserver. Un sentiment de liberté m'a envahi. Je pouvais maintenant à nouveau laisser couler le temps.
Libération. C'était il y a deux mois.
Tout ça pour dire que les personnes anorexiques sont marqués à vie par un malaise plus profond, plus terrifiant que l'aspect extérieur même.

Depuis que j'ai pris connaissance de cette maladie, j'ai connu 3 filles qui avait ce même problème. Tout d'un coup, on remarque plus facilement les traces de la maladie.
Problème insoluble, on dirait que l'on a aucun pouvoir sur ces personnes, aucun moyen de les faire progresser. C'est là qu'on se sent vraiment démuni, inutile.

Pour ces 4 filles, je crois qu'elles seront toujours malades. 2 d'entre elles le sont encore phisiquement, mais les 4 sont atteintes psychologiquement. Et on ne peut rien y faire, enfin, c'est l'impression que j'ai eu...

Pour compléter les commentaires d'avant, certains garçon sont en effet anorexiques, c'est plus rare mais aussi plus grave. Plus la maladie arrive jeune, et plus elle est difficile à guérir.

D'après ce que j'ai pu voir, il existe tout de meme un moyen de combattre cette maladie. Ceci s'est vérifier dans quelques cas que je connais. Ces personnes ont besoin de sortir totalement de leur cercle familial. Je ne suis pas médecin ni psychologue, mais il semble que le problème soit la plupart du temps du à un problème avec l'un des parents ou avec les frères et soeurs. Les personnes atteintes de cette maladie doivent essayer de quitter leur cocon familial, partir pour une autre ville, voire un autre pays.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Novembre 2003)

Papa !
Aujourd'hui, c'était une Toussaint pas comme les autres ...
Tu as du remarquer que je ne suis pas venu te voir ... enfin, façon de parler !
Je ne suis pas venu sur ta tombe ... j'ai laissé aux autres le soin de la fleurir ...
Je savais très bien que tu n'y étais pas ! C'était inutile ...
J'ai pris ma voiture et j'ai été voir le bateau dont, toute ta vie durant, tu as été le Capitaine...
Je savais que j'allais te retrouver là-bas, dans le bruit des vagues et la fureur des embruns...
Et tu y étais ... c'est le vent du Nord qui me l'a dit !
Te souviens-tu  ? C'était le jour ou tu avais décidé de nous emmener à la Mer du Nord !
J'étais tout petit et durant le voyage, tu m'avais raconté que tu possédais un bateau et
que tu en étais le Capitaine ... tu me l'avais longuement décrit : tout en bois et fière allure...
un gros phare à l'avant et tu m'avais décrit les vagues qui déferlaient le long de ses flancs...
Je crois que je t'avais posé des dizaines de questions et j'étais fier de toi ... je pensais déjà
au lundi et aux histoires que j'allais pouvoir raconter à mes petits copains ... mon père, Capitaine...!!!
Nous sommes arrivés à Ostende et tu m'as emmené sur la jetée qui plonge dans la mer...
Au bout, près du phare, là ou la terre dit au revoir à la mer, tu m'as pris dans tes bras et tu m'as dit
en riant : "Alors fiston, il est pas beau mon bateau ???" - Je crois que j'ai été un peu décu - mon
père était le capitaine d'une jetée amarrée pour l'éternité au bord de l'horizon...
Nous y sommes retournés des centaines de fois ... tu aimais, tu adorais cet endroit ... des heures
durant tu scrutais l'horizon et tu me racontais des histoires de marins, de pirates et d'iles lointaines...
Quelques semaines avant que tu ne partes, nous y étions, toi et moi ... je me souviens que ce jour-là
tu n'as pas beaucoup parlé ...  c'était inutile, j'avais compris...
Aujourd'hui, je t'y ai retrouvé et je t'ai senti heureux ... j'étais là et toi aussi ... dans le cri des mouettes et
le gris du ciel, dans les nuages qui dansaient et la fine pluie qui me brouillait la vue autant que les larmes...
T'en fais pas, papa, c'était des larmes de joie, car tu m'as répondu ... Il y avait si longtemps...
Chaque année, le 1er novembre, j'y serai et je t'attendrai ...  tous les 1er novembre ... ce sera notre
rendez-vous ! 
Si un jour tu ne me vois pas arriver, retourne-toi, tout simplement, c'est que je serai derrière toi...
Brel chantait les brise-lames, les brise-larmes pour ceux qu'on aime ... il savait trouver les mots !!!
Moi, tout simplement je te dis : "papa ... je t'aime !!!"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Novembre 2003)

Bon sang que ces posts sont bien écrits. Que ce thread est bon. Sans doute l'une des plus émouvantes choses que j'ai jamais lues.

Chapeau à tous.


----------



## Telonioos (2 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon sang que ces posts sont bien écrits. Que ce thread est bon. Sans doute l'une des plus émouvantes choses que j'ai jamais lues.
> 
> Chapeau à tous.



pareil, j'avoue être plutôt secoué et ému de tout ce que j'ai pu lire sur ce sujet   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci


----------



## JPTK (2 Novembre 2003)

Yeah... The Duke... faut que t'écrives un livre sans rire.... on dirait du Céline par moments... Ton voyage au bout de la nuit...
Passionnant...

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2003)

Thebig ?

merci


----------



## bebert (3 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Encore aujourd'hui, je ne sais pas ce qui m'a pris ... était-ce pour ne pas l'alarmer ? pour la rassurer ? pour autre chose ? je n'en sais rien et je n'en saurais probablement jamais rien...
> 
> (à suivre ... ...)



Euh, à quand la suite ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En aparté : qui est le nouvel entraineur de l'équipe de foot de la République Démocratique du Congo ?  Alain Giresse !!!


----------



## Philito (4 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Euh, à quand la suite ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heu, merci Bebert, j'y ai pensé toute la journée de savoir quand allait il poster la fin de son histoire.... plutot que de peser sa prostate et sa zigounette.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon theBig, et kwè ???? hein ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Heu, merci Bebert, j'y ai pensé toute la journée de savoir quand allait il poster la fin de son histoire.... plutot que de peser sa prostate et sa zigounette....


Arffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...minute ! on ne peut pas tout faire !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2003)

(suite ... ...)

Je décidais de quitter ces lieux et de prendre congé de François... A vrai dire, j'en avais un peu marre de cette journée, marre d'entendre parler d'exactions, de corruption, de violences ... 
Je ne pouvais pas m'imaginer que la vie des citoyens et des citoyennes (c'est comme ça que Mobutu appelait les habitant(e)s de Kinshasa !) se résumait à se faire piller par l'armée et la police !
Avant de partir, je demandais à François s'il était possible de louer une voiture  - en effet, si je voulais mettre toutes les chances de mon coté pour retrouver mes 3 gars, il fallait que je sois un brin mobile !!!
Il m'indiqua une adresse sur le Boulevard du 30 juin et proposa de m'y déposer - je refusais poliment - j'avais besoin de rassembler mes esprits et de réfléchir à la situation ! Et quoi de mieux qu'une petite marche de quelques kilomètres pour se remettre les idées en place...
On se fit rendez-vous au Memling pour le diner : "21 heures précises !" ajouta t'il !
Je quittais la grisaille du batiment, bien décidé à ne plus y revenir et sortit sous le soleil ... il faisait chaud ... très chaud ! Au loin, l'air vibrait et entourait les quelques buildings d'un halo tremblant et fantomatique...
Tout en marchant, je pensais à la conversation que j'avais eue avec ma femme quelques instants auparavant ... pourquoi ne lui avais-je pas exposé la réalité de la situation : j'avais été viré et il ne tenait qu'à moi de rentrer deux mois plus tot à la maison, de la revoir, de revoir mon fils, ma mère et mes amis ! 
Etait-ce le fait qu'il lui était impossible de me contacter et que dès lors, j'éprouvais un sentiment étrange de liberté que je n'avais jamais éprouvé 
auparavant ? Etait-ce ma rencontre avec François ? Etait-ce le besoin de retrouver Arsène, Marcel et Simon et de passer un peu de temps avec eux 
avant de les quitter pour toujours ? Etait-ce la beauté du pays qui me fascinait ? La gentillesse attachante et l'humour pince-sans-rire des zairois ? 
Probablement un peu de tout !
Je repensais également aux histoires qui m'avaient été contées par François : les exécutions de rebelles, les exactions, les passeports !!! A vrai dire, et j'en ai un peu honte, je m'en fichais totalement ! Je m'étais fixé un but et rien, ni personne ne pourrait me faire changer de route ! basta ! finito et qu'on me fiche la paix avec ces trucs !
Au fur et à mesure que je marchais, je me sentais libre et léger ! Le Boulevard du 30 juin regorgeait de monde, des zairois en tenue traditionnelle, en 
costume-cravate, en shorts ... des gosses qui vendaient tout et n'importe quoi, des cireurs de godasses, des marchands ambulants avec leurs échopes ou pendaient quelques chiens dépenaillés - en parlant de "chiens", je m'étais aperçu en arrivant que le chien constituait un mets de choix pour les zairois de la cité qui n'avaient pas les moyens de s'acheter de la viande, c'était pour eux une alternative à l'éternel poulet et certains meme l'accommodaient avec la moambe !!! Dieu, quelle horreur !!! J'en ai peut etre mangé !!!
Enfin ! J'arrivais devant Europcars et le temps de faire quelques formalités, de payer une semaine de location et de déposer une caution qui m'a délesté d'une petite fortune, je repartais au volant d'une superbe Mazda 1000 rouge qui n'avait que 110.000 kms au compteur !
Ils étaient sympas chez Europcars ... ils m'avaient proposé d'encaisser mon chèque à ma place et de me donner immédiatement le liquide, soit en zaires 
moyennant une commission de 15 % du montant, soit en dollars ... mais là, la commission était de 50 % (marché noir oblige !!!).
J'acceptais la première proposition, conscient du fait qu'à la banque populaire du Zaire, l'opération et les formalités aurait duré quelques jours !!!
C'était ça le Zaire : la loi de la débrouille et de l'inventivité à tout va ! ...ça me plaisait bien !
Contact ! ok ça tourne bien ... le plein est fait ... allons-y sans oublier que la circulation à Kinshasa à ses règles propres : pour un européen, en cas d'accident mettant en cause des personnes ... surtout ne pas s'arreter, filer vers l'ambassade la plus proche, y demander asile et se mettre à l'abri ... ce n'était pas la première fois qu'un européen s'était fait quasi lyncher pour avoir 
eu un petit accrochage avec un "local" !!!
Deuxième règle : éviter comme la peste tous les barrages de l'armée et de la police pour éviter de se faire rançonner ...  en cas d'arret à un barrage, c'était le délestage complet ! Et avec la somme importante que j'avais sur moi, valait mieux éviter !!!
En plus, ils avaient un truc pas possible pour vous obliger à payer : si vous étiez seul dans la voiture, ils jetaient un flingue sur le siège du passager avant et gueulaient : "attention !!! il est armé !!!" ...  c'était un truc à vous faire descendre avant meme de dire "ouf" (ou tidju !) - donc, précaution élémentaire : toujours avoir deux portefeuilles sur soi : le vrai qu'on cache autant que faire se peut, et un autre que l'on remet aux "autorités" pour qu'ils puissent y prélever leur dime !!!
Heureusement, je n'ai jamais été confronté personnellement à ce genre de situation...
L'après-midi touchait à sa fin ... je décidais ne pas aller à l'aéroport, mais de retourner au Memling pour aller me rafraichir ... de toutes manières, il y avait un trafic, ou plutot une cohue, qui m'empechait de rouler à plus de 10 kms/H !!!
Programme : douche...repos...diner avec François...repos et on verrait demain matin !!!

(à suivre ... ...)


----------



## Philito (4 Novembre 2003)

Ouaissss merci the Big !!! ça fait du bien de pouvoir lire la suite tranquillement le matin ainsi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon ben la suite alors.... (oui je sais que tu n'as pas que cela à faire... ou alors tu écris tout sur word la nuit... mais fais quelque chose...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 merci d'avance !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je reviens dans une heure !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Ouaissss merci the Big !!! ça fait du bien de pouvoir lire la suite tranquillement le matin ainsi...


...t'es trop bon Philito !!!


----------



## Philito (4 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...t'es trop bon Philito !!!



non, non, je t'assure que c'est toi qui est trop bon avec nous.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  maintenant j'ai cru que tu nous avait tapé la suite.... kesketufou ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and Hi by the way !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> and Hi by the way !!!


...c'est marrant ! tu m'as fait penser à "Highway to Hell" ... que je vais m'empresser de dépoussiérer ce soir !!!


----------



## Philito (4 Novembre 2003)

ben avec plaisir.... moi j'ai arrêté ce genre de rocks, j'ai écouté cela quand j'avais 17-18 ans.... (avec metallica, guns n' roses, suicidal tendencies...) (ben oui fallait bien commencer par quelque chose...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








mais ça m'aurait quand même bien dit de les voir une fois, car cela doit rester impressionant....  !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maintenant après avoir vu la semaine passée dorfmeister à Vienne, aller la semaine prochaine voir kruder à Cologne.... (c'est la musique de démarrage après l'install de jaguar.... Kruder &amp; Dorfmeister) j'ai quand même bien changé musicalement....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













PS: LA SUITTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bebert (6 Novembre 2003)

Quand tu veux thebig !


----------



## Philito (6 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu veux thebig !



idem, ramène ta prose et ta prostate !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> idem, ramène ta prose et ta prostate !



euh... la première suffira


----------



## Philito (6 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> euh... la première suffira



si il ramène sa prose, le reste suit de toute façon... theBig n'est qu'un non ????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> theBig n'est qu'un non ????


...j'ai tellement tendance à me disperser que parfois je me pose la question !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : je m'y remets dès que mon boss me fichera un peu la paix !!!


----------



## Philito (6 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...j'ai tellement tendance à me disperser que parfois je me pose la question !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



envoie son numéro de téléphone en MP... je vais lui expliquer la situation....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon ben j'attend ici, je bouge pas...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2003)

Lorsque j'arrivais au Memling, j'eus la surprise de me voir remettre par la réceptionniste, une enveloppe ou plutot un simple papier plié en quatre et scotché ... sur cette enveloppe mon prénom ... rien d'autre qui puisse me faire deviner l'identité de l'expéditeur !
Je demandais à la fille si elle avait vu la personne qui avait déposé le papier en question ... elle me répondit que c'était un noir qui avait demandé si un certain "Jean-Luc" logeait ici et qu'il était déjà passé à l'Intercontinental et à la Palmeraie auparavant...
J'ouvris frénétiquement le papier ... un message crayonné d'une belle écriture régulière ... je me précipitais sur la signature avant de lire le texte ... c'était Simon ... Simon qui me donnait rendez-vous ce soir vers 20 H chez Mombassa, un troquet situé près de la cité ou on avait été quelques fois écouter de la musique zairoise ... 
Il m'avait retrouvé ! ... faut dire qu'à Kinshasa, il n'y a qu'une poignée d'hotels susceptibles d'accueillir les européens dans un confort relatif mais décent...
Tidju ! Il fallait que je me presse si je voulais etre à temps au rendez-vous surtout que je ne me souvenais absolument plus de la situation exacte du bistrot...
J'eus alors une idée de génie ... Je demandais à la réception si quelqu'un pouvait m'indiquer la route, ou au moins la direction à prendre pour y arriver !
Et pourquoi ai-je eu une idée de génie ??? Simplement parce que le Maitre d'Hotel qui se trouvait à ce moment à la réception me dit que sa soeur terminait son service dans un quart d'heure et qu'elle retournait à la Cité ... chez Mombassa, c'était à 5 minutes de chez eux !!! Echange de bons procédés, je déposerais sa soeur en bagnole, ce qui lui ferait gagner une bonne heure de trajet, et en échange, elle m'indiquerait le lieu de rendez-vous...
Je griffonnais un petit mot pour François pour excuser mon absence ... et je dois avouer que je m'en fichais comme pas permis !!! - Il n'avait qu'à bouffer sa fondue tout seul et meme s'étrangler avec...
Plus le temps de passer dans ma chambre pour me rafraichir et me changer ... tant pis ! J'attendais à la réception lorsque je vis arriver du fond de la salle, une fille superbe jusqu'aux bouts des ongles (en fait, j'étais trop loin pour apercevoir ses ongles, mais c'est une façon de parler...), elle mit une éternité à traverser le hall tant elle prenait soin de sa démarche ... chaloupée mais pas trop, sexy mais juste assez ... son boubou chamarré lui serrait la taille et un petit diadème ornait sa chevelure courte et lissée...à sa cheville gauche, une sorte de "bracelet" que je soupçonnais etre de jade...
Elle arriva devant moi ... je ne voyais que ses yeux immenses et d'un noir profond ... des yeux qui vous donnent le tournis et qui vous mettent en abysse comme une série de miroirs concommittants ! (un "m" ou 2 "m" à concommittants siouplait ?)
J'étais muet ... subjugué par sa présence et je crois bien qu'elle s'en était apercu !
Elle me sourit ... ah ce sourire angélique qui découvrait ses dents d'albatre...!.
"C'est toi qui cherches Mombassa ??? Moi, c'est Cathy, tu sais, la soeur de..." - je l'arretais en lui disant tout betement que je l'avais reconnue sans l'avoir jamais vue ... mais quel con j'étais...!
Je la précédais et lui ouvrit la porte ... elle me remercia !
Ma voiture était garée à quelques centaine de mètres de l'hotel ... la nuit était tombée, chaude et odorante comme  à son habitude...(euh ! je parle de la nuit hein ... bande de nases).
J'étais à ses cotés, elle ne disait rien ... je me taisais aussi ne sachant comment engager une conversation qui allait de toute façon etre ridicule ... c'est toujours ridicule dans ces cas-là !
D'un seul coup, elle s'arreta ... mis ses petits poings sur les hanches, me regarda droit dans les yeux et tout sourire, me dit : "J'espère que tu ne te fais pas d'illusions sur moi ?? Hein ?" - Là, je crois que j'ai rougi !!! J'ai pris mon plus bel air offusqué et je lui ai répondu que ce n'était pas mon genre, que j'étais un gars sérieux et qu'il n'avait pas été question de penser à quoi que ce soit de libidineux !!! - Elle ajouta en riant : "Et pourquoi, t'aimes pas les noires ???" - Tidju, je m'enfonçais comme le Titanic à coté de son iceberg ... j'ai préféré éclater de rire en lui disant : "elle est là !" - (je parlais de ma Mazda 1000 super-équipée avec ses flasques d'acier d'origine, sa teinte rouge décolorée et un essuie-glace qui pendait lamentablement sur le capot !).
Elle attendit que je lui ouvris la portière et se glissa, ou plutot se lova sur le skai qui, à l'origine devait etre accueillant...
Je pris place à coté d'elle ... son parfum m'enivra ... un parfum léger et fruité comme un verger de Danone, totalement différent des parfums assez lourds appréciés en général par les zairoises...
Je mis le contact et la voiture s'ébroua... j'allumais le phare (il n'y avait que celui de gauche qui fonctionnait...) - Elle me dit "prends la première à droite et va tout droit...!" ... 

(... ... à suivre)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2003)

Et ben !!!






que va-t-il se passer ...?


----------



## bebert (7 Novembre 2003)

Il lui a fait le coup de la panne ?


----------



## Philito (7 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je la précédais et lui ouvrit la porte ... elle me remercia !
> Ma voiture était garée à quelques centaine de mètres de l'hotel ... la nuit était tombée, chaude et odorante comme  à son habitude....



J'étais rêveusement plongé dans un hotel au coeur de l'Afrique....



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> (euh ! je parle de la nuit hein ... bande de nases)



et hop sans prévenir, je me retrouve mystérieusement transporté à Gembloux sur Meuse.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ouaisssss, dankebittescheune..... mais il y a toute une partie qui manque qui a du s'effacer quand tu as fait envoyer.... c'est trop court non ?


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> et la voiture s'ébroua...



La voiture, entre autres...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Il lui a fait le coup de la panne ?










Ouais ! du genre ....... :

Je me surpris à triturer mon (1)
Lentement, elle entrouvrit son (2)
Elle se pencha et saisit langoureusement (3)

(1) = levier de vitesse
(2) = sac
(3) = ses lunettes


...bande de nases va !!!!!!


----------



## bebert (7 Novembre 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2003)

(suite ... ...)

Nous venions de démarrer ... elle ouvrit son sac et en sortit délicatement un baton de rouge à lèvres qu'elle passa consciencieusement sur ses lèvres humides ! Lorsqu'elle rabatta le pare-soleil, elle fut visiblement désappointée de ne pas y trouver de miroir de courtoisie !
Elle se tourna vers moi et me dit : "ça va comme ça ?" - les lumières vascillantes de la ville et les reflets dans le pare-brise donnaient à ses lèvres un éclat à la fois pourpre et mordoré ... 
Elle tendait sa bouche attendant ma réponse - je lui répondis : "c'est très bien !" alors qu'en moi-meme, je pensais : "elles sont merveilleuses !".
Nous roulions depuis une bonne vingtaine de minutes.
Au fur et à mesure que nous approchions de la Cité, la circulation se faisait plus dense ... il régnait dans l'air moite une certaine ambiance électrique et le vent s'était fait plus pressant faisant trembler la cime des arbres ... j'avais maintes fois constaté qu'en certaines périodes, ce vent qui se levait subitement pour s'arreter presque aussitot était annonciateur de pluie... une pluie violente et de courte durée, à la fois tiède et rafraichissante, douce et purificatrice en meme temps...
Les premières gouttes apparurent sur le pare-brise ... je pensais : "purée, ça va pas etre coton de conduire avec un seul essuie-glace !!! Pourvu qu'on arrive bientot...!"
Cathy était silencieuse, les yeux dans le vague ... elle fixait la route comme si elle y voyait son destin défiler...Elle me demanda une cigarette !
Les volutes de fumée emplirent l'habitacle et entourèrent son visage d'un halo bleuté du plus bel effet...
La pluie était devenue extremement violente et les bourrasques se succédaient ...
Les piétons s'étaient mis à l'abri ou ils pouvaient ... certains se recouvraient meme la tete de leurs sacs en plastic pour se protéger ... d'autres utilisaient leur journal ... c'était marrant cette cohue...
Une légère brume montait du sol qui, à cette heure était encore brulant...j'étais bien !
Je décidais toutefois de m'arreter en attendant que la pluie s'arrete ... en effet, plus moyen de discerner quoi que ce soit au travers du pare-brise balayé par un seul essuie-glace ... et encore, quel essuie-glace !!!
Je m'arretais à l'extrémité du Boulevard du 30 juin, là ou l'asphalte laisse la place à la piste...
Je stoppais le moteur ...
Cathy me regarda et dit d'une voix suave : "c'est la saison ... ça va pas durer ... en tout cas, pas plus de 10 minutes..." - ses yeux brillaient ... elle était sereine comme ces personnes qui vivent au jour le jour et pour qui l'avenir n'est pas plus lointain que demain...
Comme j'aurais voulu etre comme ça ...!
Elle me dit : "Mais qu'est-ce que tu vas faire chez Mombassa ...? C'est plutot un lieu mal fréquenté et on n'y voit pas beaucoup d'européens !" - Je lui racontais mon histoire en occultant quelques passages ... Elle riait en disant : "arrete tes histoires, et avoue que tu vas chez Mombassa pour les filles !" - Je lui répondis que non ! Je devais rencontrer Simon ... c'était tout ! Point à la ligne...
Elle haussa les épaules et ouvrit sa fenetre ... la nuit était redevenue silencieuse ... le calme après la tempete dit-on communément ! J'avais pourtant la sensation que la tempete ne faisait que commencer pour moi ...
On redémarra et elle m'annonça que le troquet de Mombassa se trouvait à quelques minutes d'ici ...
Je lui proposais d'aller la conduire chez elle, dans la cité ... son regard se ferma et elle m'avoua qu'il était très mal vu de se balader avec un "blanc" dans ce territoire fermé ... question de réputation ajouta t'elle prestement.
"C'est ici ! Arrete-toi" me dit-elle !
Effectivement, je reconnus "l'établissement" de Papa Mombassa comme on l'appelle ici ... une grande cabane avec un toit en tole ondulée, une pub de Coca-Cola sur la façade et un néon qui avait du fonctionner il y a quelques années et qui clignotait misérablement une fois toutes les 10 secondes...
Le parking était un bourbier infame et je décidais d'aller me garer ailleurs, suivi par une meute de gamins prets à me garder la bagnole comme c'est la coutume en Afrique...
"Je viens avec toi chez Mombassa ! Si, bien sur ça ne te dérange pas !" me dit Cathy, très sure d'elle...
"Sans moi, c'est simple, tu passes pas la porte !" ajouta t'elle en souriant !
C'est vrai qu'en voyant la vingtaine de types qui squattaient la porte d'entrée, j'aurais été plus rassuré qu'elle soit avec moi.
Je stoppais la voiture tandis qu'elle en était déja descendue ... je la vis arriver vers moi, boubou retroussé jusqu'aux genoux pour ne pas le salir...
Je désignais 4 "gardiens de voiture" parmi les gosses, et je leur promis une bonne récompense si je la retrouvais en bon état ... enfin, en bon état, c'est beaucoup dire ... tout au moins dans le meme état !
Cathy s'avançait et lorsque j'arrivais à son hauteur, elle me prit par le bras : "c'est mieux comme ça !" me dit elle !
L'ambiance était étrange : d'une part, le calme de la foret et de la piste qui s'enfoncait dans la nuit, et de l'autre coté, le boui-boui de Mombassa qui résonnait de cette musique zairoise si typique qui, sans que vous vous en aperceviez, vous faisait marcher en dansant...et au milieu de tout ça, Cathy et moi !
Le groupe devant la porte s'écarta ... j'entendis bien quelques : "Hé, salut Cathy !" bien grivois, mais rien de plus...je me sentais comme "transparent"...
Elle poussa la porte et s'écria : "Hé ! salut tout le monde ....!" - l'intérieur du "bistrot" était indescriptible (mais j'essaie quand meme !) : bourré de monde, une vingtaine de petites tables avec pour seuls sièges des bacs de bière vide, les éternels ventilos, des néons blafards en pagaille, quelques néons de style "lumière noire" qui donnaient aux habitués un étonnant teint de cendre froide...et qui illuminaient les chemises blanches... et l'orchestre, 6 zairois qui chaloupaient et dansaient sur la scène improvisée au son de leurs guitares, batterie et trompettes...
Cathy fendait la foule et s'approcha d'un gars aux cheveux gris, bedonnant en diable, la soixantaine bien tassée, une bouteille de "simba" à la main...
"Viens ! je vais te présenter Papa Mombassa..." me dit-elle l'air enjouée...

(... ... à suivre)


----------



## Philito (7 Novembre 2003)

Merci TheBig.... Et là il te reste encore deux mois en Afrique.... yeahhhhh !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai envie de te demander la suite, mais je comprends le temps que ça doit te prendre.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LA SUITEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Merci TheBig.... Et là il te reste encore deux mois en Afrique.... yeahhhhh !!!








 ... d'après mes calculs et à raison d'un post tous les 2 jours, j'en ai encore pour deux ans à poster ici... !!! Arfff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : si vous le désirez, je poste la fin tout de suite !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2ième ps pour certains : inutile d'ajouter : "poste la fin tout de suite comme ça on aura la paix !"


----------



## Philito (7 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... d'après mes calculs et à raison d'un post tous les 2 jours, j'en ai encore pour deux ans à poster ici... !!! Arfff !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et à raison d'un post toutes les deux heures, on en a pour deux bonnes semaines continues de lecture (sans la frustration à chaque fois que génère les deux petits mots laconiques: à suivre.....) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 maintenant au niveau boulot, ça ne risque pas d'avancer pour toi, comme pour nous..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais on s'en fout non....

Tu peux poster la fin tout de suite si tu veux... à condition que t'ailles mis le reste entretemps evidemment....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2003)

Quelques indications très importantes et essentielles sur la fin :

1° J'en suis sorti bien vivant ! (vous vous en doutiez ! non ?)

2° Pour le reste, faudra attendre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant à savoir si j'ai ... (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... Cathy !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la réponse dépendra de vous ... si vous etes patients, je vous raconterai dans les détails ... (s'il y a des détails bien évidemment !) par contre, et dans le cas contraire, je ne dirai rien !!! Arrffff !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2003)

[mode Finn on] ... tiens, si on faisait un petit sondage ...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[mode Finn off]

Question : me suis-je ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Cathy ???????

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1068238593thebiglebowsky">


*Alors ! oui ou non ?????????*

<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Oui et plusieurs fois d'abord !!!
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Non parce que je suis trop con !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Non parce qu'elle n'a pas voulu !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Non parce qu'il faisait trop chaud !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />Oui, mais une fois et encore !!!
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />Non parce que je suis un gars fidèle et tout et tout !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="7" />Ben, je me suis pogné et y'a pas de quoi rire !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="8" />Non parce que c'était un travesti ... arrrghhhh !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="9" />Oui mais dans un coin et rapide avec ça !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="10" />Non parce que j'ai tout inventé !

<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>

Alors ! J'attends !!! Arrrffff !!!


----------



## Philito (7 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Quelques indications très importantes et essentielles sur la fin :
> 
> 1° J'en suis sorti bien vivant ! (vous vous en doutiez ! non ?)



Non, pas sûr, rien nous prouve que tu es toi !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 (voir mon vote aussi !!! car "Ai voté" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)




			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> 2° Pour le reste, faudra attendre !



Ben oui, on a pas tellement le choix.... (bon passer à Anderlecht et te menacer.... mais je risque d'influer sur la qualité de l'histoire.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Ik wacht....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> (bon passer à Anderlecht ... ... ...


... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faudrait qu'on s'arrange avec legritch pour se faire une petite bouffe à l'occasion, un midi !!!
Ce serait sympa !


----------



## Philito (7 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











   yeahhhhh why not....

mais va falloir faire vite.... moi le 26, je pars au Chili et je ne sais plus si je reviens....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et il y a une autre liégeoise à ne pas oublier....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> et il y a une autre liégeoise à ne pas oublier....


...J'ai pas oublié ! Mais comme elle ne bosse pas sur Bruxelles, ça risque d'etre un peu plus difficile !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...En ce qui concerne ton départ, je t'ai posté un truc dans "global rich list" !


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> sur ses lèvres humides !



Racoleur ! Pornographe !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Novembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Racoleur ! Pornographe !








...jaloux !!!!!


----------



## bebert (8 Novembre 2003)

a voté pour la suite !


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Novembre 2003)

J'avais laissé ce tradada de coté pour le relire au calme, waooo, TheBig, je suis completement addict.

Merci également aux autres posteurs pour les textes.

Merci TheBig pour ton texte sur la toussaint, j'ai encore le coin de l'oeil tout humide.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Novembre 2003)

Merci à toi, Jean-iMarc !


----------



## Philito (11 Novembre 2003)

Je ne veux pas ce thread passe en page 2, voilà tout ce que j'avais à dire..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais je sais qu'on est tous bourrés de boulot)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2003)

(suite ... ...)

Elle s'approcha de Papa Mombassa, l'embrassa et lui dit : "Tiens, je te présente un ami !!!" - Le gars me regarda droit dans les yeux sans meme voir la main que je lui tendais ... il se détourna, monta sur la scène, arreta la musique, prit le micro et gueula : "Hé, les mecs, y'a l'ami de Cathy qui nous paie quelques bacs !!!" - Il dut s'apercevoir que j'étais sidéré... Cathy, elle, riait aux éclats, toutes dents dehors !!!
Il descendit de la scène et la musique reprit aussitot couvrant à peine les cris de satisfaction des clients du troquet qui se sentirent obligés de venir me remercier l'un après l'autre...
Papa Mombassa était hilare ... il s'approcha de moi, me prit les deux mains dans les siennes, et me dit : "T'en fais pas ! une tournée de bière ici c'est moins cher qu'une bouffe pour une personne à l'Intercontinental..." ... et de terminer sa phrase par un grand éclat de rire...!
Le ton était donné, l'ambiance était chaleureuse, la bière coulait à flots, et la soirée s'annonçait plus qu'agréable...
Cathy était rayonnante ... elle me prit par la main et m'entraina dans la foule qui gesticulait devant l'orchestre ... "je vais t'apprendre à danser comme les zairois !" me dit-elle !
Je passe sur les détails de l'apprentissage, mais c'est passablement émoustillé (les connaisseurs de "danses zairoises" ne me contrediront pas...) que je rejoignis le bac de bière vide qui me servait de siège... De son coté, Cathy continuait à danser et s'amusait à focaliser les regards de toute l'assistance...
Je regardais autour de moi, cherchant désespérément à découvrir le visage de Simon parmi les consommateurs passablement agités ... le brouhaha était indescriptible : la musique d'abord, endiablée et outrageusement malmenée par un vieil ampli qui crachait ses watts dans tous les sens et qui saturait l'atmosphère... les cris et les rires des gars et des filles qui se trémoussaient dans tous les sens comme si demain ne devait jamais arriver...les ventilos qui brassaient l'air chaud bruyamment ... les bouteilles de bière qui se brisaient en tombant sur le sol ... bref, un enfer bruyant et bigarré qui n'arrangeait en rien le début de migraine que je sentais arriver depuis une bonne demi-heure !
Heureusement que la bière était fraiche !!!
Je sursautais ! Une main s'était posée sur mon épaule ... Je me retournais vivement ... c'était Simon avec son éternelle chemise blanche immaculée !
Il me dit qu'il était déjà là quand j'étais arrivé mais que, compte tenu du fait que j'étais en excellente compagnie, il avait préféré se faire discret ...
Son visage se ferma un peu quand il me dit : "Tiens, tu connais Cathy ???" - je lui expliquais alors les circonstances de notre rencontre et je fus passablement surpris de son attitude un peu trouble, à la fois ennuyée et genée...
Je décidais de détourner la conversation et je lui demandais de me raconter les heures qui ont suivi son licenciement - j'ajoutais que j'étais très ennuyé d'en etre la cause indirecte et que j'étais ici pour tenter de rattraper le coup ! Son énorme éclat de rire me rassura immédiatement... il me raconta les événements : à peine eurent ils quitté la société que Simon, Arsène et Marcel décidèrent d'aller frapper à la porte de la compagnie pétrolière qui s'était nouvellement installée à 2 kms de la Cité - on y cherchait du personnel administratif, ce qui, au Zaire, n'est pas une sinécure étant donné le faible niveau d'instruction de la population en age de travailler ! Eux, ils avaient un "graduat" en comptabilité ... conséquence : après une demi-heure d'entretien, Simon était engagé dans les services administratifs et Arsène et Marcel dans le département logistique ... avec, cerise sur le gateau, un salaire supérieur d'environ 25 % par rapport à leurs conditions antérieures !!!
Tidju ! En quelques heures, et le meme jour, ils avaient réussi à faire basculer la situation à leur avantage ... j'étais sidéré et heureux à la fois...!!!
Entretemps, Cathy nous avait rejoint ... je lui présentais Simon et tous deux semblèrent échanger un regard si pas inquiet, à tout le moins douteux...
Elle me dit qu'elle devait rentrer chez elle, s'excusa et disparut dans la cohue ... je réussis à la rattraper avant qu'elle ne passe la porte et lui demandais si je la reverrais les jours suivants ... elle me répondit que si je le désirais, je n'avais qu'à laisser un message à son frère, au Memling ! Elle ajouta aussitot : "Mais ça m'étonnerait ...!!!" ... et elle disparut dans la nuit....
Je rejoignis Simon ... "Allez Simon ! vide ton sac au sujet de Cathy et ne me raconte pas d'histoires...!" dis-je avec un petit sourire narquois...
Simon me raconta alors qu'il connaissait effectivement Cathy, que pratiquement tout le monde la connaissait à la cité, et qu'elle exerçait le plus vieux métier du monde dans les principaux hotels de Kinshasa depuis qu'elle avait 15 ans !
Il ajouta que c'était grace à elle et à ses "revenus" que deux quartiers de la cité avaient pu se pourvoir d'un "col de cygne" (simple robinet amenant l'eau à un point de collecte), ce qui évitait à tout le monde de se taper 5 kms aller et retour pour aller chercher de l'eau...
Je ne fus par surpris outre mesure par cette nouvelle ... c'est vrai qu'elle était drolement bien sapée pour une femme de chambre du Memling...!!!
Je regardais Simon ... il avait une certaine tristesse dans les yeux ! Il marmonna : "Une si belle fille qui a déjà la mort dans le sang ... c'est injuste !" - C'est à ce moment-là que j'appris que Cathy souffrait d'une forme de leucémie qui ne lui laissait que peu de temps à vivre ... un an, un peu plus peut etre ou un peu moins ... le dispensaire ou elle se faisait soigner était resté assez vague dans le diagnostic...!
A ce moment précis, je n'entendais plus rien ... je ne voyais plus rien... Suivi par Simon, je m'étais levé ... il fallait que je sorte !
La relative fraicheur nocturne me fit du bien ... je fis quelques pas ... les lumières de Kinshasa m'apparurent alors... le fleuve brillait des mille feux des petits bateaux qui trafiquaient entre le Zaire et le Congo Brazaville ... 
J'avais froid !



(... ... à suivre)


----------



## Philito (12 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> (... ... à suivre)



QUAND ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Merci Big !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













I wait right here the following of the rest !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> QUAND ????


Pour toi, Philito ... ... ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













(suite ... ...)

Simon était à mes cotés ... il posa la main sur mon épaule et me demanda : "t'es pas bien ???" ...
Et c'est vrai ... je ne me sentais pas vraiment bien !
Je crois que la bière et la chaleur y étaient pour beaucoup ... en effet, je ne pouvais m'imaginer que ce soit la nouvelle de la maladie de Cathy qui m'ait bouleversée à ce point ... elle était une parfaite inconnue pour moi, une petite pute qui monnayait son corps et ses charmes, un dérisoire fantome de coursives d'hotels ... rien de plus ! Et malade avec ça ...!!!
Non, c'était bien cette fichue bière qui me flanquait le tournis !!!
La nuit était belle pourtant ... j'entendais au loin les bruissements et les cris de la foret - j'imaginais les drames qui devaient s'y dérouler dans le secret des ténèbres ... des armées de prédateurs en chasse, une débauche de victimes, des craquements de machoires sinistres, et du sang ... beaucoup de sang...!
Je demandais à Simon d'aller régler l'ardoise à Papa Mombassa en lui filant une poignée de billets... Je l'attendrais près de ma voiture...
Et elle aussi m'attendait, entourée de ses gardiens de misère assis, l'un sur le capot, l'autre sur le toit... Je leur filais ma monnaie ... toute ma monnaie ! Les "merci patron" qui fusaient de toutes parts me firent comprendre que j'avais été généreux ... ... généreux pour quelques pièces censées apaiser ma conscience de petit bourgeois looké colonialiste...!!!
Les gosses étaient sortis de nulle part et ils y étaient retournés ... juste si on entendait encore leurs cris et leurs rires qui s'estompaient au loin...
Purée, qu'est-ce que je me sentais seul au bord de cette piste déserte...envie de vomir, envie d'etre ailleurs...
Simon réapparut ... sa silhouette se dessina dans le halo du néon rachitique de Papa Mombassa ! Il marchait lentement ...
Quand il fut près de moi il me dit : "pas question de prendre ta voiture pour retourner au Memling ... viens chez moi, dans ma maison ! y'aura encore de la moambe...!" - et il ajouta : "t'en fais pas, demain il fera soleil...!" - Eh oui, demain il ferait soleil, comme tous les autres jours que Dieu fait... et la merde aussi ...!!!
De toutes manières, je n'aurais pas pu refuser ... son ton était sans appel et il aurait été certainement vexé que je décline son invitation !
Je voulus prendre ma voiture ... il refusa ! "Tu peux la laisser ... je me suis arrangé avec Papa Mombassa ... elle ne risque rien !"
On commença à marcher, cote à cote ... il me dit qu'on en avait pour une une bonne demi-heure ! J'étais crevé et en meme temps, j'étais content de marcher ... une petite brise nous caressait le visage et Simon avait sorti la lampe de poche qui ne le quittait jamais... 
La nuit était noire - je pensais "plus noire que ça, tu meurs...!" - en plaisantant, je demandais à Simon de rester près de moi pour que je ne le perde pas de vue !!!
Il me répondit fièrement : "Hé oui ! Black is Black !!!"
Nous marchions dans un véritable cloaque, des flaques de boue incessantes qu'il fallait contourner sous peine de s'y étaler lamentablement ... l'orage avait fait son oeuvre, l'eau se mélangeait allègrement avec la pisse et les excréments et en transcendait les odeurs...
Le long du chemin qui serpentait entre les bicoques aux toits de tole ondulée et aux murs disparates, nous rencontrions quelques fantomes qui dormaient à meme le sol, ivres, probablement ou trop fatigués pour rentrer chez eux ... ou les deux...
Quelques gars aussi, machette ou tournevis de mécanicien à la taille, qui nous regardaient passer en nous suivant du regard ... à chaque fois, Simon les saluait de leurs prénoms comme pour leur prouver que nous étions ensemble... ils ne répondaient pas !
"Nous sommes bientot arrivés !" dit il en m'entendant souffler comme un boeuf derrière lui...
Et de fait, nous sommes arrivés devant une sorte de "grande cabane de jardin" comme nous dirions à l'européenne, sauf qu'ici on entreposait des hommes et des femmes et pas des outils de jardin !
"Man'za, tu es encore debout ???" demanda doucement Simon - une voix se fit entendre : "Oui Simon, je suis là" - la porte s'ouvrit laissant apparaitre un halo de lumière vascillante ... je vis clairement la lampe à pétrole posée sur la table...et l'image fugace d'une femme surprise de voir Simon avec un étranger ... il me dit : "attends-moi là, j'en ai pour une minute...!" - il entra sans refermer la porte et je l'entendis discuter avec la femme que je présumais etre son épouse...
Quelques minutes s'écoulèrent pendant lesquelles je me disais : "mais qu'est-ce que je fiche dans un endroit pareil ???"
Simon ressortit de la cabane : "viens que je te présente ma femme, Man'za !" - elle était charmante Man'za dans sa robe de nuit en coton rose ... pendant un instant, je ne vis que son sourire ... un sourire radieux ... un sourire à faire surgir l'aurore ... un sourire qui effacait d'un seul coup les péripéties de la nuit... Elle s'avança vers moi et ouvrit les bras ... tandis qu'elle m'embrassait chaleureusement elle me dit : "C'est toi l'ami de Simon ???" - un peu gené, je répondis que oui, ne sachant que dire d'autre de plus intelligent ou de plus circonstancié...
L'intérieur de la cabane était séparé en deux : une partie faisant office de cuisine, salon, salle à manger, débarras, foutoir etc... et l'autre partie, plus petite faisait office de chambre commune ... les deux parties étaient séparées par un simple drap accroché à une corde avec quelques pinces à linge - j'appris qu'ils vivaient à cinq (Simon, Man'za et leurs 3 enfants sur environ 20 m2 et Simon de me dire qu'ils avaient de la chance de pouvoir disposer d'une telle surface...!!!
Pour seul éclairage, une lampe à pétrole qu'ils baladaient d'un coté ou de l'autre selon les besoins...
Pas de fenetres ... la porte était la seule ouverture donnant sur l'extérieur...
Man'za me fit asseoir sur le canapé ou sur ce qui avait du etre un canapé dans une vie antérieure...
Elle me proposa une bière que je refusais ... "N'auriez-vous pas un peu d'eau s'il vous plait ?" - Simon me dit alors en riant, que mon faible intestin d'européen ne résisterait pas une heure aux germes présents dans l'eau de la cité... "prends la bière !" me conseilla t'il !
Man'za était sortie et revint quelques instant après avec un plat de moambe - j'appris qu'un feu de branchages brulait toujours à l'arrière de chaque maison - ce feu était destiné autant à cuisiner qu'à assurer la sécurité dérisoire des occupants de la cabane...
Maintenant je comprenais pourquoi, lorsque je regardais par la fenetre de ma chambre d'hotel à l'Intercontinental, je voyais des milliers de feux qui brillaient dans le lointain : un feu = une cabane = la vie !!!
Elle me servit une ration de moambe dans une gamelle bosselée et me dit avec un sourire délicieux : "ici on mange avec les doigts ... de toutes façons on ne peut pas faire autrement...!!!"
J'avais faim ... très faim ! La marche m'avait ouvert l'appétit et avait dilué les vapeurs d'alcool qui embrumait mon esprit ... je me précipitais sur la moambe que je trouvais délicieuse ... Man'za et Simon me regardait amicalement...!!!
Ils étaient beaux et fiers ... la lumière changeante et vascillante donnait du relief à leurs visages et accentuait l'éclat de leurs yeux ...
Ce moment était magique ... j'avais l'impression d'etre en face du bonheur...!!!

(... ... à suivre)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2003)

Arrrffff !!! Je viens de regarder les résultats du sondage de la page précédente : "0" bonne réponse !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...pouvez mieux faire là !!!


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

Tu veux dire que ceux qui ont voté que tu étais "fidèle et tout et tout " se sont gourrés ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je suis déçu .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que ceux qui ont voté que tu étais "fidèle et tout et tout " se sont gourrés ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euh ! Il y a encore 3 possibilités de "non" ... si je ne me trompe !!!


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

Alors ...

Non parce qu'elle n'a pas voulu.

Mais elle n'a peut être pas voulu parce que t'es trop c... 

... désolé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Alors ...
> Non parce qu'elle n'a pas voulu.
> Mais elle n'a peut être pas voulu parce que t'es trop c...
> ... désolé


Arrrffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'avoue que je l'ai cherché là !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bien fait pour ma gueule !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2003)

(... ... suite)

Il était tard ... la nuit était déjà bien avancée ! Simon proposa d'aller se coucher car il devait aller travailler demain matin !
Man'za disparut un moment dans l'annexe séparée par le drap ! Elle réapparut quelques minutes plus tard, tout sourire en s'exclamant : "Tu peux venir maintenant ... ton lit est pret !!!" - en fait de lit, c'était une simple natte tressée et posée à meme le sol sur laquelle elle avait déposé une couverture toute propre... 
J'occuperais la partie droite, tandis que les trois enfants dormaient cote à cote dans la partie gauche ! 
Surpris, je leur demandais : "Mais ... et vous ?????" - En choeur, ils me répondirent qu'ils dormiraient dans la cuisine ... et, de fait, ils avaient déjà étalé leurs nattes sur le sol...
Là encore, pas moyen de discuter ... j'étais l'invité ... !!!
Je me couchais sur la natte, je remontais la couverture jusqu'au menton et j'entendis Simon me dire : "Alors ... ça yest ? On peut éteindre ???" - Je répondis par l'affirmative !
Le noir se fit ! Et quand je parle de noir, c'est le noir absolu ... du noir de chez noir !!! Pas de fenetre, pas le moindre interstice qui laisse passer le plus ténu des filets de lumière...
Malgré l'inconfort, je ne tardais pas à m'endormir...
Je me souviens que cette nuit-là, j'eus de curieux reves ... de ceux dont on se souvient quand on se réveille parce qu'ils sortent de l'habitude...
Vers 3 heures du mat, des bruits assourdissants me réveillèrent ... des bruits de camions ... des cris aussi et quelques coups de feu que je jugeais assez proches ... Simon écarta le drap : "T'en fais pas, c'est rien ... rendors toi !" - je sus le lendemain que quelques soldats complètement ivres avaient fait irruption dans la cité pour réclamer à boire... ils s'amusaient à tirer en l'air pour terroriser les habitants ! Ici, tout le monde est coutumier du fait qui se reproduit pratiquement chaque nuit... Parfois ils laissaient derrière eux un cadavre que les "citoyens" s'empressaient de faire disparaitre le matin ... mais c'était plutot rare !!!
"Putain de vie !" pensais-je ! ... et les gosses qui ne s'étaient meme pas réveillés !
Je ne parvins pas à me rendormir et je passais le reste de la nuit à me tourner dans tous les sens et à cogiter sur les raisons de ma présence ici !!!
Bien entendu, ce qui devait arriver arriva ! Je m'endormis quand l'aurore se mit à poindre, malgré les courbatures qui me taraudaient les vertèbres...
Quand je me réveillais, la première chose que je vis, ce fut 3 paires d'yeux énormes qui me regardaient ... je parvins à peine à réfréner un cri de surprise ... les enfants étaient près de moi et s'amusaient de me voir surpris ... on en profita pour faire connaissance !!!
Man'za vaquait déjà à la préparation du déjeuner ... une sorte de tisane ou de décoction de plantes dans de l'eau chaude (bouillie assura-t'elle !) et quelques biscuits qui me rappelèrent sans grand mal mon service militaire.... "Y'a du manioc aussi, mais le matin, et pour un européen, c'est pas à conseiller !" ... et de partir dans un grand éclat de rire qui secoua toute la cabane...!!!
Simon, lui, avait déjà quitté la maison depuis une bonne heure...
Je déjeunais donc avec Man'za et les enfants ... je fus surpris de la bonne humeur générale et des tonnes de questions qu'on me posa ... du style : "hé ! c'est vrai que les blancs sentent le cadavre ???" - Je riais de bon coeur autant de leurs plaisanteries enfantines, que de voir Man'za rouler des yeux pour les réprimander !
Man'za habilla les enfants ... ils devaient partir à l'école ... environ 1 heure de marche avec des godasses dont les semelles baillaient et qui faisaient "slach slach..." à chacun de leurs pas...!
Ils m'embrassèrent et partirent aussitot en criant : "A ce soir !!!!" - Je pensais : "non, pas à ce soir ! ce soir je ne serai plus ici !!!" ...mais je me tu !!!
Man'za se préparaient pour les deux corvées matinales : d'une part, aller chercher de l'eau le long de la route, et d'autrepart, aller faire quelques courses au marché local ... "Ce soir, ce sera festin me dit-elle !!!" l'air enjoué....
J'eus une idée et je proposais à Man'za de venir avec moi chez Mombassa pour récupérer ma voiture ... ce serait plus facile pour transporter l'eau et les provisions que de les trimballer sur la tete ou à bouts de bras !
A ma grande surprise elle acquiesca et me dit que la perspective de faire un petit tour en voiture ne lui déplaisait pas !
On se mit en route ... ...

(à suivre ... ...)


----------



## Philito (13 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi, Philito ... ... ...



Thank you so mouche !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Trois morceaux d'histoire en une journée woawwww  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben comme d'hab' j'bouge pas....


----------



## Jean-iMarc (13 Novembre 2003)

C'est un grand bonheur de te lire TheBig.

Il y a des choses qui se rappellent à mon souvenir ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2003)

(suite ... ...)

Il devait etre aux alentours de 8H30 - je dis aux alentours parce que j'avais oublié ma montre au Memling, mais qu'importe, j'avais le plus important : mes papiers et mon fric... - la température montait en flèche, et Man'za avait emporté son ombrelle pour se protéger ...
C'est vrai qu'elle avait fière allure avec son boubou chatoyant, ses tongs rouges et sa chevelure relevée en "spoutniks" (ça me faisait bien marrer les "spoutniks" ... le matin c'était bien raide et dressé vers le ciel, et au fur et à mesure des heures qui passaient, ça commencait à retomber lamentablement vers le sol ... la dure loi de la gravité sans aucun doute !!!).
Chemin faisant, elle me parla de Simon, de ses enfants, de sa vie en général ... elle était heureuse et ne manquait de rien ... elle se plaisait bien dans la cité et avait beaucoup d'amis !
Je lui demandais si elle avait un "reve secret" ... elle s'arreta, fit la moue, et après quelques secondes de réflexion elle me dit tout sérieusement : "Hmm ... laisse-moi réfléchir ! ... une télé ! C'est ça ! ... une télé avec une antenne soucoupe !!!" - J'éclatais de rire en lui disant que d'abord on disait une antenne parabolique et qu'ensuite, si on voulait regarder la télé, il fallait de l'électricité !!!
Elle eut l'air offusqué : "Mais ! tu nous prends vraiment pour des sauvages toi ! On a l'électricité à la cité, il suffit d'avoir de l'argent pour la faire venir..." - "Ah bon !" répondis-je tout simplement...
Nous approchions de l'endroit où j'avais laissé la voiture ... le parking de Papa Mombassa était désert ... rien ! Pas ame qui vive ! Je pensais que c'était normal à cette heure matinale ... J'allais vite comprendre qu'il n'en était rien !
Nous primes à gauche après le parking ... ma voiture se trouvait à une centaine de mètres de là ... ou plutot aurait du se trouver là !!!
L'emplacement était désert ! - Je regardais Man'za et lui dit : "Elle était là hier soir ... je me souviens des 3 arbres en triangle et du petit chemin qui grimpait sur la colline...!" 
Man'za était dubitative et regardait autour d'elle vraisemblablement inquiète ...
"Viens ! On s'en va...!" me dit-elle...
Je continuais à examiner l'emplacement ou aurait du se trouver ma voiture ... je remarquais de larges sillons laissés probablement par des pneus de camions ... mais impossible de me souvenir si ces traces étaient déjà là hier soir ou non ...
J'entendis un bruit sur la droite ... les feuillages s'écartèrent et un gars en short apparut ...
Quand il fut arrivé à quelques mètres de nous, il brandit un bout de papier et s'adressa à nous dans un français plus qu'approximatif : "Tu cherches ta voiture hein ???" - j'étais vachement sur mes gardes car il m'avait l'air plus que douteux ! Man'za s'était un peu reculée et je la sentais de plus en plus inquiète...
"Ouais !" répondis-je en prenant un ton assuré pour donner le change ... mais, à vrai dire, je n'en menais pas large...
Il montra le bout de papier sur lequel figuraient quelques grafitis ... "Elle est là-bas ! ... c'est à une dizaine de minutes d'ici ... je peux te conduire !!!"
...ça sentait l'arnaque et le coup fourré à un mètre !!!
Je lui répondis : "De toutes manières, c'est pas ma voiture ... je m'en fiche !!!"
Et alors que je lui tournais le dos, il devint plus agressif ... "Tu dois venir !" me dit-il ...
Je me retournais vers lui et je constatais avec stupeur qu'il me menaçait avec une arme de poing ... je vis aussi le reflet métallique de la machette qui pendait le long de sa jambe gauche...
"OK !" lui dis-je en ajoutant que ce n'était pas la peine de me menacer...
A ce moment, je sentis un léger tremblement prendre possession de tout mon corps ... un mélange de peur et d'adrénaline que j'avais bien connu quelques années auparavant ... ce n'était pas tant le fait de me retrouver face à une arme pointée vers moi, que la personnalité de celui qui la tenait qui m'inquiétait ! Il avait des tics ... il clignait constamment des yeux et agitait son arme de façon inconsidérée ... je crois qu'il était pété et donc terriblement dangereux !
Man'za se tenait à quelques mètres de moi ... terrifiée ... les bras croisés sur la poitrine et légèrement penchée vers l'avant...
"Reste ici !" lui dis-je ... "Je vais l'accompagner...!"
Le gars s'avança vers moi passablement énervé ... il agitait son flingue dans tous les sens en gueulant : "Elle vient aussi....!" ... le "jaune" de ses yeux ne me disait rien qui vaille ... je regardais son flingue ... un truc à barillet qui devait dater d'une vingtaines d'années ... le "chien" était levé ... "merde alors !" pensais-je !
Je pris Man'za par le bras... elle était silencieuse ... je crois bien qu'elle priait !
Il nous cria de suivre le petit chemin qui partait vers la gauche ... il restait derrière nous à quelques mètres tout au plus ... je l'entendais marmonner des choses incompréhensibles ... parfois il riait...!
On était mal barrés ... d'expérience, je savais qu'on était mal barrés et que ça allait mal se terminer...!!!
Man'za murmura : "il va nous tuer... il va nous tuer...!!!" - je ne répondis rien, me contentant de lui serrer le bras un peu plus fort...
Nous marchions depuis quelques minutes ... le chemin se rétrécissait et les frondaisons se faisaient plus agressives... difficile de marcher sans les écarter...!!! ...  le coin était sombre et désert !
Il fallait que je reprenne l'initiative ... mon esprit cogitait à toute vitesse et la transpiration me coulait dans le dos...
Tout en continuant à marcher et sans me retourner, je lui dis : "C'est du fric que tu veux ??? j'en ai un tas... si tu veux, je te donne déjà ce que j'ai sur moi et tu viens à l'hotel avec moi ... je t'en donnerai 10 fois plus...!"
En effet, s'il découvrait le fric que j'avais sur moi sans savoir qu'il lui serait possible d'avoir beaucoup plus, je ne donnais pas cher de ma peau ... de nos peaux devrais-je dire !
"Montre !" gueula t'il !
Subitement, je me sentais plus calme ... 
Je me retournais lentement ... il devait etre à environ 3 mètres de moi ... toujours aussi agité et fébrile... "Montre ! Vite !!!" répéta t'il avec insistance ...!
J'ouvris ma chemise et commencait à dégrafer la pochette que j'avais à meme la peau et qui contenait tout mon pognon...
Je le regardais en tenant la pochette dans la main droite ... "Ouvre-là !" me dit il sur un ton excité...
J'ouvrais la pochette et en tirait la liasse de billets entourée d'un gros élastique...
Il s'approcha ... manifestement il devait etre drogué ... il était incohérent ... et toujours ce flingue à quelques dizaines de cms de mon visage...
Curieusement, je n'avais pas peur ... la peur m'avait quitté des années auparavant, un soir d'anniversaire pas comme les autres...
"Jette !" cria t'il !
Man'za se tenait légèrement en retrait ... elle regardait le sol ...
Je jetais la liasse de billets qui roula à ses pieds...
Au moment ou il se baissait pour ramasser le fric sans me quitter des yeux ... je sus que le moment était arrivé ... "no choice" ... pensais-je !
Je détendis mon pied droit qui l'atteignit en pleine machoire et je me précipitais sur lui en lui enserrant le poignet qui tenait le flingue...
Il tomba en arrière en m'entrainant dans sa chute ... Dieu ! c'est qu'il était costaud et j'avais un peu présumé de sa faiblesse du à son état...
Il réussit à se retourner et à se mettre au-dessus de moi ... je lui maintenais toujours le flingue mais pour combien de temps !
Il tenait l'arme avec ses deux mains ... j'essayais tant bien que mal de l'éloigner de mon visage...
Un coup partit ... la détonation me vrilla les tympans... j'étais complètement sourd...
A ce moment, je vis la machette le long de sa jambe gauche ... il fallait que je m'en saisisse et vite...
Une seule solution... dégager ma main droite et tenter de maintenir le flingue avec l'autre ... il fallait que j'aille très vite ! Il gueulait comme un damné : "je vais te tuer ...!!!" ... il  bavait et me crachait dessus ... c'était horrible ! Encore aujourd'hui, je vois encore l'expression de son visage ... de la folie pure...!
Je tentais le coup ... je dégageais la main droite et saisit le manche de la machette !
Je la tirais vers moi pour la dégager de sa ceinture...Il cria comme un damné... probablement qu'en tirant la machette vers moi, je lui avais blessé la jambe - il faut dire que ces machettes sont aiguisées comme des rasoirs !
Je réussis à la dégager et à la diriger un peu vers la gauche ... elle lui touchait le ventre !
Dans un dernier sursaut, je réussis à la lui enfoncer dans l'abdomen...
Il se raidit brusquement en hurlant... Je sentais son sang qui me coulait le long du corps ... c'était atroce...il était agité de soubresauts... il gueulait !
Il lacha le pistolet, s'arc-bouta vers l'arrière et tenta de me saisir la main qui tenait toujours la machette... je réussis à la dégager et je le frappais à la tete... une fois, deux fois, trois ... je ne sais plus...
J'avais son sang dans les yeux ... je ne voyais ni ne distinguais plus rien...
Son étreinte se desserra, il roula sur le coté en gémissant ... des gargouillis étranges sortaient de sa gorge...
Je me relevais péniblement ... essuyais mon visage avec la manche de ma chemise....
Il bougeait convulsivement ... ses yeux étaient révulsés !
Je ne sus jamais pourquoi je l'ai encore frappé à ce moment-là !
J'étais tremblant ... l'esprit bouillonnant ...mes muscles me faisaient terriblement mal ... je tentais de faire quelques pas mais mes jambes ne me soutenaient plus ... j'avais toujours la machette dans la main droite...
Nam'za était à genoux à quelques mètres de moi ... son corps se balancait d'avant en arrière ... ses mains recouvraient son visage ... elle pleurait...!!!
Je m'avancais vers elle ... elle me tendit les bras ...
"C'est pas de ta faute ... c'est pas de ta faute..." murmurait-elle...
Je regardais vers le gars ... il était couché sur le coté gauche au milieu d'une flaque de sang...ses yeux grand ouverts regardaient vers le ciel !
Je pris les mains de Man'za et lui dit : "je suis fichu Man'za... fichu !!!"


(à suivre ... ...)


----------



## Philito (14 Novembre 2003)

Je peux pas m'empêcher de me jeter sur ce thread quand je vois que tu y a posté de nouveau....







mais là, je dois t'avouer que ça réveille mes craintes par rapport au Chili.... que j'avais réussi à endormir un moment...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais comme partout faut faire gaffe, je suppose....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ben à quand la suite.... car là on est seulement dans les premiers jours de tes deux mois à rester au Congo....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2003)

... ... suite)

En quelques minutes, je passais par des dizaines d'états d'âme ... sentiments de culpabilité, de regrets, de remords, de colère, de tristesse ... de soulagement aussi !
Soulagement d'être vivant et de pouvoir serrer les mains de Man'za dans les miennes...
Sentiment de peur à retardement, de dégoût devant ce carnage ... car c'était un carnage !
Tout s'était déroulé en quelques minutes et déjà quelques grosses mouches tournoyaient autour du corps... la terre buvait le sang goulument tandis que les hautes herbes se courbaient et cachaient son visage mutilé...
J'étais vidé ... littéralement lessivé ... moralement et physiquement - j'avais envie de pleurer et de vomir mais je n'y parvenais pas !
L'odeur âcre du sang qui montait de mes vêtements déchirés me donnait la nausée.
Fébrilement, je déchirais ma chemise et enlevais mon pantalon souillé ... je voulais être nu comme le jour de ma naissance et retrouver mon innocence...
Je restais en slip ... assis près de Man'za !
Elle prit un mouchoir dans son boubou, l'humecta de salive et tenta de me nettoyer le visage ... j'étais collant, gluant ... dégueulasse !
Tout à coup, elle me dit : "Mais tu es blessé ???" - Effectivement, j'avais une entaille assez profonde sur le haut de la cuisse droite ... le sang coulait doucement le long de la blessure et rejoignait celui, déjà séché du malheureux qui gisait à quelques mètres...
"Pas grave !" dis-je en posant le mouchoir de Man'za sur la plaie !
"Tu peux pas rentrer comme ça !" me dit Man'za - "Reste ici, je vais aller te chercher quelques vêtements à la maison ... j'en ai pour 2 heures à tout casser !"
La perspective de rester près du cadavre ne me réjouissait guère mais je n'avais pas le choix !
Je renfilais mes vêtements et décidais d'aller m'asseoir sur une petite butte d'où je ne verrais plus le corps...
Man'za m'embrassa et se mit en route ... Elle se retourna... "T'en fais pas, je reviens le plus vite possible !"
Elle disparut sur le chemin et le silence s'installa ... un silence lourd et obsédant !
Je décidais d'aller récupérer mon fric ... j'en aurais besoin pour me sortir de ce merdier !
Je trouvais la liasse près du pied gauche du gars ... quelques billets étaient tâchés ... je les déchirais !
Je récupérais ma pochette et glissait le tout dans ma poche...
Je retournais m'asseoir sur la butte pour réfléchir à la suite des événements !
Il fallait absolument que je retrouve ma voiture ... en effet, elle était inscrite à mon nom chez Europcars et il valait mieux qu'on ne la retrouve pas près d'ici !
Mais où chercher ???
Je tentais de retrouver le bout de papier du gars ... peut être y trouverais-je des indications !
Peine perdue ... je ne retrouvais rien du tout !
Les poches du gars peut-être ? Mais je ne pu m'y résoudre....
Soudain, je sursautais ... j'entendais du bruit... des voix se faisaient entendre dans les fourrés, des cris, des bruits de branches cassées...
Je me cachais dans un fossé derrière l'arbre le plus proche ... Je transpirais abondamment et ma jambe droite commencait à me faire souffrir...
Je guettais le virage du petit chemin ... les bruits se précisèrent, les voix aussi ... des voix de gamins...
De fait, 4 gamins apparurent, dépenaillés, à vue de nez entre 8 et 12 ans ! Ils portaient des batons taillés en forme de sagaies artisanales...
Encore quelques mètres et ils tomberaient sur le cadavre ... je ne bougeais pas et je crois même que j'ai arrêté de respirer une bonne poignée de secondes...
Le plus grand fouettait les hautes herbes de son bâton ! 
Ce qui devait arriver arriva .... il découvrit le corps qui gisait dans l'herbe et ameuta ses copains...
Ils s'approchèrent doucement, avec curiosité ... "Tu crois qu'il est mort" dit le plus petit !
Le plus grand saisit sa sagaie et la pointa sur le gars ... J'ai failli tourner de l'oeil quand il l'enfonça profondément dans la plus large blessure qu'il portait à l'abdomen !
"Il est bien mort !" dit le plus grand...
A quatre, ils commencèrent à lui faire les poches ... "Tire-lui son short" dit l'un d'entre eux ... et de fait, il se retrouva pratiquement nu en quelques secondes...
Le plus petit qui fouillait les environs poussa un cri ... il se baissa précipitamment et brandit la machette encore toute ensanglantée ... "Waaa ! une machette !"
Je pensais alors au pistolet ... je ne l'avais pas retrouvé ! Heureusement, ils ne le trouvèrent pas non plus...
Il s'éloignèrent comme si rien ne s'était passé...
De mon côté je craignais qu'ils n'avertissent quelqu'un de la découverte du cadavre... il fallait absolument que je me casse avant !
Il y avait environ 1 heure à vue de nez que Man'za était partie ... encore une heure à tenir et elle serait de retour avec des vêtements...
Je m'aventurais hors de mon trou et je décidais de continuer à monter le petit chemin jusqu'au sommet de la colline ...
Surprise ! Je tombais sur une piste un peu plus large, bordée de larges fossés qui partait à droite et à gauche...
Prudent, je jetais un coup d'oeil avant de m'y aventurer !
Je décidais d'aller jusqu'au premier virage ! L'arrivée d'un camion m'obligea à plonger dans le fossé...
Encore quelques mètres et j'y serais !
Rien ! la piste continuait autant que portait ma vue et pas de trace de ma fichue bagnole !
Je retournais d'ou je venais ... je cherchais un peu d'eau pour me nettoyer ... je ne trouvais qu'une flaque d'eau stagnante peu ragoutante !
Compte tenu de ma blessure ouverte, j'ai préféré ne rien entreprendre... pas envie de me choper une infection... j'avais déjà donné !!!
Je restais sur ma butte ... lamentablement assis, chiffonné à l'intérieur comme à l'extérieur...
Je pensais à ma femme, à mon fils, à ma mère, à mes amis ... à mon chien aussi "snoop" ... 
La chaleur était étouffante, l'air vibrait autour de moi....
A présent, des nuées de mouches entouraient le corps ... mais que pouvais-je faire ?
"Bien fait pour sa gueule !" pensais-je dans un sursaut de colère !
Si j'étais dans la merde, c'était à cause de lui - j'avais rien demandé moi !
Le temps passait... personne n'arrivait !
Et si personne n'arrivait ???

(... ... à suivre)


----------



## Jean-iMarc (14 Novembre 2003)

!!!

no comment
















la suite ...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (14 Novembre 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des choses qui se rappellent à mon souvenir ...




Plus trop là !

Mais je suis impatient de savoir comment cette aventure se poursuit ...

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1068795868Jean-iMarc">


*comment s'en est sorti The Big ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Il a rencontré DocEvil, en est devenu apotre, mais s'est fait viré car il oubliait le vin à chaque fois
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Il fût recueilli par les grands parents de Kernik &amp; Panel, appris à se nourrir de baies, et rencontra alors Le Doc (voir plus haut)
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Philito (14 Novembre 2003)

heu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 puis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et rohhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  kwa ? !*$?*%! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon ben la suite... (c'est mon dernier jour de boulot ce vendredi) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et vivement le vin !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Novembre 2003)

20h20


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 20h20


...Pourquoi 20h20 ????


----------



## SuperCed (14 Novembre 2003)

Je n'ai plus posté sur ce topic depuis un moment mais il faut que tu saches que je te lis avec le plus grand intérêt. Donc vite, la suite!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2003)

(... ... suite)

Soudain je vis Man'za au détour du chemin ... elle n'était pas seule ! Deux hommes l'accompagnaient...
Elle portait une sorte de baluchon et marchait rapidement...
Elle me fit un signe de la main ... "Ne crains rien ...! ce sont des amis de Simon...!"
"Vite ! change-toi on ne peut pas rester ici longtemps..." me dit-elle en me tendant le baluchon...
Je m'empressais de me changer tandis que je voyais les deux gars enrouler le corps dans une sorte de grande couverture et l'emporter vers la foret...
"Ou vont-ils ?" demandais-je avec un peu d'inquiétude dans la voix - "T'en fais pas ! là où ils vont on ne le retrouvera jamais...!" assura t'elle !
Par la suite, je sus qu'ils avaient jeté le corps dans un bras du fleuve à un endroit difficilement accessible ... la nature ferait le reste en quelques heures avaient ils ajouté !
J'étais à la fois rassuré et meurtri ... quelle triste fin !
Les vetements de Simon étaient trop grands pour moi ... je flottais littéralement dedans mais pas question de faire la fine bouche !
Man'za enroula mes vetements souillés dans son baluchon..."On les brulera ce soir" ajouta-t'elle !
Quant à ma voiture, impossible de la retrouver ... elle avait bel et bien disparue !
"Rentrons !" dit-elle...
J'avais l'intention de retourner au Memling prendre une douche, me changer et me remettre de mes émotions ... il fallait aussi que je passe chez Europcars pour déclarer le vol de la voiture ! Purée, et tout ça en marchant à moins que je ne trouve un taxi dans les parages, ce dont je doutais fortement...
Je demandais à Man'za si on pouvait faire confiance aux hommes qui l'accompagnaient ... Elle parut offusquée et me dit : "Ce sont des amis de Simon, des vrais ! Tu pourrais leur confier ta vie en fermant les yeux...!" - J'étais un peu gené d'avoir posé cette question...
Je lui parlais des enfants qui avaient vu le cadavre ... Elle me rassura en me disant qu'une telle découverte n'était pas exceptionnelle ici et que de toutes façons ils n'iraient pas en parler aux autorités... "Manquerait plus que ça !" ajouta t'elle d'une voix ferme !
Elle paraissait sereine Man'za ... plus rien à voir avec la femme terrorisée qui se tenait la tete dans les mains en pleurant...
Lorsque je lui demandais si elle était remise de ses émotions, elle me répondit qu'il fallait oublier ce qui s'était passé et que la meilleure façon d'oublier c'était de ne plus en parler ... et elle ajouta : "C'est la vie ! Tu ne pourras plus rien changer...!!!"
En fait, elle avait raison : plus moyen de revenir en arrière ... il était trop tard pour regretter ou pour s'apitoyer...
Je lui posais quand meme une dernière question : "Le type ... c'était quelqu'un de la cité ???" - Elle fit "non" de la tete sans prononcer un seul mot !
En cours de route, j'avais l'impression que les "gens" me dévisageaient ... qu'ils savaient !
A plusieurs reprises, on m'avait affirmé que les nouvelles filaient dans la cité à la vitesse de l'éclair ... mais peut-etre me faisais-je des idées !
Nous arrivions à la cabane de Simon ... je n'avais qu'une seule envie : me laver le corps en espérant que l'esprit suivrait !
Man'za me tendit une bière que j'avalais en 2 gorgées ... elle alla chercher de l'eau !


(à suivre ... ...)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2003)

un conteur né, ce Big


----------



## Philito (14 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...Pourquoi 20h20 ????



Le journal de Groland était présenté à 20.20 sur canal plus... il ne s'étaient pas gênés dans le générique de placer de façon bien audible...

le 20h20 (prononcé: le 20 "H" 20), du vin, du hash et du vin....

je crois que cela a marqué toute une génération !!!

J'ai regardé sur le site de canal (ça va me faire du bien de pouvoir regarder les guignols, le zapping et groland au CHili par ce biais) la semaine du groland, c'est quand même un des meilleurs génériques au monde d'après moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vois qu'il y a une brève suite à ton histoire, je vais lire cela...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Le journal de Groland était présenté à 20.20 sur canal plus... il ne s'étaient pas gênés dans le générique de placer de façon bien audible...
> le 20h20 (prononcé: le 20 "H" 20), du vin, du hash et du vin....
> je crois que cela a marqué toute une génération !!!


...et comment !!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (14 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> un conteur né, ce Big



C'est comme un livre que l'on ne peut reposer sur la table, et que l'on fini dans la nuit, tellement on est pris dedans.


----------



## Philito (14 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et comment !!!



Moi je n'arrive pas à dissocier 20 heures 20, de deux bons verres de rouge et un spliff

Allez rien que pour toi.... le lien vers le fichier wav de cette phrase plus que célèbre...

Du vin, du hash et du vin 






 merci pour cette suite.... ik wacht voor de volgende suite....


----------



## SuperCed (14 Novembre 2003)

J'espère que tu vas pas nous annoncer à la fin que tu es mythomane


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2003)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu vas pas nous annoncer à la fin que tu es mythomane


Non ! t'en fais pas ... mais je suis certain que la fin va te surprendre !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2003)

(... ... suite)

Me laver, ou plutot me purifier, me fit le plus grand bien ...!!!
J'en profitais pour désinfecter la plaie de ma jambe droite et pour y apposer un énorme sparadrap fourni par Man'za !
Je lui demandais quel était le plus court chemin pour rejoindre le Memling ... elle me répondit qu'un de ses cousins possédait une petite camionnette et que si je pouvais patienter une heure ou deux, il pourrait m'y conduire.
Compte tenu de l'état de fatigue dans lequel je me trouvais, j'acceptais avec plaisir - elle s'en alla demander à une voisine de le prévenir dès son retour !
J'attendais devant la porte ... mon regard qui errait au loin se porta sur une cabane un peu plus vaste qui se trouvait à quelques centaines de mètres de là ... non seulement elle semblait plus spacieuse, mais aussi plus haute que les autres ... un drapeau blanc immaculé flottait sur le toit et des gens s'affairaient tout autour...
Man'za me dit que c'était la cabane "commune" du district, un lieu de rencontre à la fois dispensaire, service social, magasin de première nécessité, pharmacie et meme cinéma quelques fois par an ... les activités communes étaient financées par les habitants du district qui, régulièrement versaient une petite cotisation pour la maintenir en activité...
Elle m'expliqua que certains soirs, les habitants se réunissaient pour discuter, boire un coup, et prendre certaines décisions en ce qui concerne la vie sociale de la cité...
Je décidais de m'y rendre ... en effet, mon "chauffeur" ne devait pas arriver avant une bonne heure ... Man'za m'accompagna !
En fait, c'était comme chez Papa Mombassa, en plus clean et mieux organisé ! Des tables et des chaises de récup, un grand comptoir, derrière le comptoir des armoires contenant des objets et des choses hétéroclites, de la boite d'aspirine en passant par de la bouffe pour bébé et des pièces de moteur ... à l'arrière, un petit local fermé par une tenture qui s'est avéré etre le dispensaire ouvert une fois par semaine, le mercredi matin.
La première chose que je remarquais est que cette cabane était pourvue d'électricité ... un groupe électrogène ronronnait à l'extérieur...
Quelques mamas s'affairaient dans un petit débarras ... elles triaient l'aide humanitaire qu'elles recevaient au compte-gouttes 2 ou 3 fois par an...des vetements, des conserves, des sacs de riz...
Toute une organisation bien huilée qui composait avec les événements et qui fonctionnait très bien d'après ce que me disait Man'za !
"Il y a deux choses qui manquent ici !" dis-je à Man'za ..."une télé et un frigo ... la télé pour tout le monde et un frigo pour les boissons et le dispensaire !"
En effet, sans frigo, impossible de conserver des vaccins ou d'autres médicaments nécessitant une conservation par le froid...
"Connais-tu quelqu'un qui pourrait fournir la télé, l'antenne, le frigo et tout ce qui va avec ?" dis-je à Manza qui me regardait totalement incrédule....
"Ben y'a Lucien, mais ça coute des mille et des mille" me répondit-elle !
Je répondis à Man'za que je connaissais quelqu'un susceptible de les aider sans entrer dans le détail...
Je retournais à la cabane de Simon ... une petite camionnette m'attendait devant la porte !
Le chauffeur en sortit, s'avança vers moi et me dit : "Moi c'est Bako ! ... et toi c'est comment ???
Une virile poignée de main s'en suivit ... "Sympa Bako !" Pensais-je !
Je montais à ses cotés, il fit un signe à Man'za et commença à rouler laissant flotter derrière lui un nuage de poussière rouge et une meute de gosses qui tentaient de le rattraper !
Il avait une carrure de docker, Bako ... des mains énormes qui maitrisaient le volant et le levier de vitesse avec une nonchalance toute zairoise ... à voir le volant bouger dans tous les sens, je pensais qu'il ne devait pas y avoir de direction assistée !!!
Il roulait vite, évitant les nids de poules de main de maitre ... j'étais balloté dans tous les sens et chaque fois qu'il freinait je me prenais les grigris qui pendaient à son pare-brise dans la gueule ... Je crois bien qu'il le faisait exprès...
Le soleil était au zénith ... "P... qu'il fait chaud"...lui dis-je pour dire quelque chose !

(à suivre ... ...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2003)

(suite ... ...)

Il me répondit : "Pas plus que d'habitude ... c'est au Memling que tu dois aller ???" - Je répondis affirmativement !
Je tentais d'ouvrir la vitre mais au vu de la poussière qui se ruait dans l'habitacle, je renonçais bien vite...
Enfin nous arrivames sur le Boulevard du 30 juin ... Tiens, la circulation était raisonnable aujourd'hui ! Une dizaine de minutes après nous arrivions à l'hotel et un message de François m'attendait à la réception ... il me demandait le le contacter ! ...suivait un n° de téléphone !
Je décidais de le rappeler plus tard et j'invitais Bako à prendre un pot au bar en m'attendant - il ne se fit pas prier et commanda un énorme cocktail exotique (!)
Je me précipitais dans ma chambre ... me déshabillais en vitesse et me précipitais sous la douche ... Tidju...le reve ! Elle était froide mais je m'en fichais !!!
Je m'amusais tellement à tourner sur moi-meme sous le jet d'eau glacé que je failli perdre l'équilibre ... et un rideau de douche à remplacer ... un !!!
Un petit coup d'Eau Sauvage, des vetements neufs ... ça requinque son homme !
Je pris l'escalier pour descendre et croisais le frère de Cathy ... je pris de ses nouvelles et lui demandais si ce serait possible de la revoir ... "Bien sur que oui !" me répondit il en riant !
"Donne moi le lieu et l'heure et elle sera là !" ... Je lui répondis "Demain soir, au Bar du Memling vers 20 heures !" - "Elle y sera !" assura t'il !
Je rejoignis Bako et commandais un coca sans glace (jamais de glace en Afrique !!!) - "Pourrais-tu me déposer chez Europcars s'il te plait ?" - Il acquiesca sans dire un mot !
Je fus surpris de la réaction de la réceptionniste chez Europcars à qui j'avais annoncé le vol de ma voiture ... justement : aucune réaction ! Elle s'en fichait ... ça devait arriver tous les jours ici ! Elle me demanda de compléter et de signer un formulaire ... toutefois, elle avait l'air inquiète en me demandant si j'avais porté plainte auprès des autorités ... Quand je lui répondis que non, elle me répondit simplement : "tant mieux" ... curieux non !!!
Elle me proposa une Lada Niva à un tarif supérieur bien entendu ... j'acceptais et payais sans broncher une semaine de location...!
En sortant, je remerciais Bako en lui glissant quelques billets ... il eut l'air particulièrement ravi ! Je l'avertis que je passerai par la cité ce soir mais qu'avant j'avais quelques courses à faire...
Je décidais d'aller chez General Equipment, un magasin particulièrement bien fourni en électro-ménager de tout acabit !
Je commandais une télé, antenne, cable et accessoires et deux frigos mais quand je dis au vendeur que c'était à livrer et à installer à la cité, il refusa net ... "On ne livre qu'au centre-ville" me dit-il !
Qu'à celà ne tienne, je trouverais bien quelqu'un avec un camion pour transbahuter tout ça !
Je lui donnais un acompte et lui demandais de bien vouloir me réserver le matériel jusque samedi... tout était OK !
Curieusement, je me sentais en forme ... content d'etre vivant ... et entier !
J'étais décidé à me venger de la triste aventure de ce matin et de rattraper le temps perdu !
Je filais à la Poste Centrale ... téléphonais à ma femme que je rassurais et à qui, bien entendu, je ne racontais rien ! J'avais besoin de l'entendre ... de lui dire qu'elle me manquait et que je l'aimais... tout le monde allait bien en Belgique ... j'étais heureux !
Je ne lui parlais pas encore de la date de mon retour... tout en me disant qu'à présent c'était une question de quelques jours tout au plus...
"Tiens, et si j'en profitais pour téléphoner à François ?" me dis-je !

(à suivre ... ...)


----------



## Jean-iMarc (15 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je rejoignis Bako et commandais un coca sans glace (jamais de glace en Afrique !!!)



En Asie également. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vite vite, la suite ...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (17 Novembre 2003)

Juste pour remonter, j'ai pas envie que thebig oublie ce thread.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour remonter, j'ai pas envie que thebig oublie ce thread.



tu as bien raison: deux fois valent mieux qu'une


----------



## Jean-iMarc (19 Novembre 2003)

Tidju !!!

C'était en page 2 !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Novembre 2003)

(... ... suite et FIN)

Pourquoi "fin" ??

Simplement parce que les jours qui suivirent ont été des jours heureux et que les jours heureux n'ont pas d'histoire...
Je suis resté encore deux semaines au Zaire ... j'ai quitté le Memling pour aller m'installer chez Simon et Man'za à la Cité ou j'ai revu également Arsène et Marcel ... j'ai supervisé l'installation des frigos et de la TV dans la maison "commune" et je peux vous assurer que le premier soir ou ça a fonctionné (on avait réussi à capter un match de foot), on a tous pleuré dans les bras l'un de l'autre....
Le jour ou je suis retourné en Belgique, j'étais accompagné d'une bonne de centaine de personnes venues me dire "au revoir" ... Mon coeur balancait entre la tristesse de quitter mes amis et la joie de retrouver ma famille ! C'était horrible et délicieux à la fois...
Nous avons correspondu pendant environ 2 ans à raison de quelques lettres par mois ... la situation se dégradait au Zaire ... le courrier était pillé avant d'arriver à la Poste Centrale ... et puis les lettres se sont espacées ... et puis plus rien ... le néant ...
Le gros scoop de l'histoire, c'est la rencontre (grace à moi ! hihi) de François et de Cathy !
...un véritable coup de foudre qui vous cloue sur place le coeur à fleur de peau !!! Ils se sont mariés deux mois après mon départ et sont rentrés en France ou Cathy a pu se faire soigner dans d'excellentes conditions ... je les ai revus plusieurs fois lorsque j'étais de passage à Paris...Malheureusement Cathy est décédée il y a environ 5 ans dans un accident de voiture laissant François inconsolable ... Ils n'ont pas pu avoir d'enfants à leur grand désespoir...!!!
A présent, François travaille pour une ONG humanitaire en Amérique du Sud ... nous avons des contacts épisodiques et devons nous revoir au printemps prochain...
Quant à Simon, Man'za et leurs enfants, je n'ai plus eu aucune nouvelles ... de nombreuses démarches auprès de l'Ambassade de Belgique à Kinshasa sont restées infructueuses ... la société dans laquelle travaillait Simon a fermé ses portes environ deux ans après mon départ suite aux événements dramatiques qui ont secoué le Zaire à cette époque ... j'ai perdu là le seul point de contact que j'avais avec eux étant donné que j'adressais le courrier à la BP de cette société...
Hessner, quant à lui, s'est fait estourbir de quelques coups de tournevis dans un lieu glauque ... ce n'est pas moi qui le pleurerait ...
Je n'oublierai jamais cette période, elle fut pour moi, en un laps de temps très court, un condensé d'amitié et d'aventure que je n'ai jamais retrouvé par la suite...

... ...

Ah oui, j'allais oublier juste une petite précision sans importance que, par honneteté, je me dois d'apporter :

Si ça tombe, le gars que j'ai trucidé à coups de machette doit bien rigoler s'il a eu l'occasion de me lire ... A vrai dire, l'histoire ne s'est pas déroulée exactement de cette façon :

Il est vrai qu'on m'avait piqué la voiture ... il est vrai aussi qu'un gars (le gars en question) m'attendait pour me soutirer du pognon afin de récupérer ma voiture ... il est vrai aussi qu'on s'est battu (par contre, il n'était pas armé !!! hihi) ... il est vrai aussi que ... ... ... j'ai pris sur ma gueule comme un damné (8 points de suture dont j'ai encore des traces) ... et qu'il m'a piqué une somme d'environ 700 dollars (le reste était dans un coffre au Memling) ...

Mon honneur étant suturé autant que mon visage, j'ai eu des envies de meurtre pendant des mois, si pas des années !!! Alors, j'ai profité de ce thread pour me venger et l'estourbir, l'exploser, le trucider, le glander, le "néantiliser", le "nihiliser" ... et tidju, ça fait un sacré bien !!!

J'espère que vous pardonnerez d'avoir commis cet écart (le seul) vis-à-vis de la stricte vérité, mais c'était pour la bonne cause !!! ... et de toutes manières, c'est bien fait pour ceux qui m'ont cru capable d'exploser un gars à coups de machette ... faut pas pousser quand meme !!! Arrrfffff .... (quoique, quand j'y pense...!!!)

Alors, maintenant, je rends ce thread à sa vocation première, à savoir les villes de grande solitudes, tout en m'excusant d'avoir abusé et de votre temps, et de votre bienveillance...


F I N


----------



## Jean-iMarc (20 Novembre 2003)

Merci


----------



## Philito (20 Novembre 2003)

Coucou Big...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci pour cette belle fin...


----------



## SuperCed (20 Novembre 2003)

The big, je t'avais dit quelque chose un peu plus haut sur la mythomanie ;-)

Je m'étais pas gourré ;-)

J'ai passé 18 ans de ma vie dans les auberge de jeunesse, et c'est fou le nombre d'histoire qu'on peut raconter dans ces endroits. J'ai appris à détecter un peu quand ça devient foireux.

Il m'est arrivé par contre de me faire avoir et de discuter pendant 3 heures avec un gars qui me racontais des histoires assez violentes de sa vie, et je le croyais. Enfin, jusqu'au moment ou il m'a annoncé qu'il s'était battu avec Jean Claude vandame  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 . La, j'ai mis fin à la discution.


----------



## SuperCed (20 Novembre 2003)

En tous cas, ton histoire était super!!! J'avais oublié de le dire.


----------



## einqui (21 Novembre 2003)

Salut,

   Je passe rarement dans le bar (un grand tort certainement) mais je dois avouer que ce sujet m'a scotche. En particulier le recit de TheBig lu d'une traite de A a Z avec quelques interludes du chat samourai ;-)
   Un seul mot felicitations! Je me suis meme demande si tu ne l'avais pas ecrit depuis longtemps et si tu ne le gardais pas en reserve pour une diffusion en feuilletons le moment venu.

   Et pour revenir au sujet initial des villes de grande solitude, je ne me suis jamais senti chez moi nulle part et j'ai du mal a comprendre ceux qui sont tres attaches a leur ville natale. J'ai des souvenirs comme tout le monde et c'est a eux que je suis attache, parfois contre mon gre. Repasser dans les villes de mon enfance peut me donner le frisson, mais je ne desire pas pour autant y retourner. Je me sens partout chez moi. Et nulle part en meme temps. Etrange....!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2003)

Salut einqui et merci !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Effectivement, je me suis basé plus ou moins sur le contenu manuscrit de quelques cahiers de brouillon qui m'avaient servi de journal quand j'étais là-bas...
Bien entendu, pour le forum j'ai "condensé" et passé sous silence la période ou j'ai effectivement travaillé dans cette société pour le moins bizarre au Zaire...
C'est en relisant le passage relatant l'épisode ou je me suis fait piquer les 700 dollars que j'ai eu l'idée de modifier un tant soit peu la vérité pour en finir définitivement avec une vieille rancune ... hihi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En ce qui concerne "les villes de grande solitude", j'avoue que j'ai un besoin viscéral de rester près de mes racines ... pour l'anecdote, je vis actuellement à environ 500 mètres de l'endroit ou je suis né...! C'est tout dire...
Dès que je quitte mon environnement familier, je ne me sens plus chez moi ... c'est emmerdant parce que je voyage beaucoup !
Et c'est vrai que j'envie les gens qui se sentent partout chez eux... ça doit etre vachement bien !
J'ai vu que tu étais basé au Japon ... je n'y suis jamais allé et ça me plairait que tu fasses quelques commentaires sur ton mode de vie, ton environnement, les contacts avec les personnes ... ça doit etre une expérience vachement intéressante !
Amitié !


----------



## einqui (22 Novembre 2003)

C'est bien ce que je me disais, c'est tout pret a publier ;-)



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne "les villes de grande solitude", j'avoue que j'ai un besoin viscéral de rester près de mes racines ... pour l'anecdote, je vis actuellement à environ 500 mètres de l'endroit ou je suis né...! C'est tout dire...
> Dès que je quitte mon environnement familier, je ne me sens plus chez moi ... c'est emmerdant parce que je voyage beaucoup !
> Et c'est vrai que j'envie les gens qui se sentent partout chez eux... ça doit etre vachement bien !
> J'ai vu que tu étais basé au Japon ... je n'y suis jamais allé et ça me plairait que tu fasses quelques commentaires sur ton mode de vie, ton environnement, les contacts avec les personnes ... ça doit etre une expérience vachement intéressante !
> Amitié !



En fait, j'ai besoin de changer. Au bout d'un moment, la lassitude ou de mauvais souvenirs me font changer de ville, de pays, je ne sais pas encore si ca s'arretera... D'un autre cote, je regrette de temps en temps de ne rien ressentir pour le village ou j'ai vecu le plus longtemps. Ce lien avec la terre...

Et pour le Japon, je t'en parlerai avec plaisir des que je serai rentre de mon voyage a Tokyo pour ce week-end prolonge (jusqu'a lundi grace a un jour ferie dont j'ignore l'origine...) Mais autant prevenir tout de suite, je n'ai aucun, mais alors aucun talent de conteur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A plus


----------



## Philito (22 Novembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> En particulier le recit de TheBig lu d'une traite de A a Z avec quelques *interludes du chat samourai* ;-)



Arf, le chat samourai.... on ne m'avais jamais appellé ainsi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				einqui a dit:
			
		

> En fait, j'ai besoin de changer. Au bout d'un moment, la lassitude ou de mauvais souvenirs me font changer de ville, de pays, je ne sais pas encore si ca s'arretera... D'un autre cote, je regrette de temps en temps de ne rien ressentir pour le village ou j'ai vecu le plus longtemps. Ce lien avec la terre...
> 
> Et pour le Japon, je t'en parlerai avec plaisir des que je serai rentre de mon voyage a Tokyo pour ce week-end prolonge (jusqu'a lundi grace a un jour ferie dont j'ignore l'origine...) Mais autant prevenir tout de suite, je n'ai aucun, mais alors aucun talent de conteur
> 
> ...



Moi aussi, les lieux ne sont qu'un contenant, un endroit où l'on passe.... J'ai besoin de changer quand j'ai l'impression d'en avoir fait le tour.... Je suis moitié anglais et moitié belge... En Belgique, je suis l'anglais et en Angleterre, on m'appelle le belge... à la fin, vous ne savez plus d'où vous venez finalement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est plutôt les gens que je regrette de quitter, car c'est eux qui représentent le lieu... quand je pense à certaines villes par où je suis passé, ce sont les gens que j'y ai connu qui me viennent à l'esprit, pas la ville en elle-même.... 

Pour ton voyage à Tokyo.... vas-y et tant pis pour les talents de conteurs.... moi je compte bien pouvoir raconter ce qui m'arrivera au Chili dés que j'y serais.... On sera deux sans talents de conteurs...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Mais autant prevenir tout de suite, je n'ai aucun, mais alors aucun talent de conteur


T'en fais pas einqui ! Tu m'envoies 2 lignes par message privé et je te ponds 4 pages d'un thread dégoulinant et réaliste à souhait ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Et puis on s'en fiche des "talents de conteur" ... ce qui est important c'est LA vie telle qu'elle est ... 
Donc ... on compte sur toi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...et idem pour Philito ... on attendra !!!


----------



## einqui (26 Novembre 2003)

Bon avant de faire appel aux services de TheBig, je vais essayer tout seul (merci d'envoyer vos tomates pourries a l'adresse suivante : Einqui, Japon) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je reviens donc de Tokyo ou j'ai passe le week-end. Je logeais chez un ami francais et son amie japonaise. Dimanche, le temps etant au beau fixe, nous avons decide de faire une ballade dans le parc de Shinjuku. Et la, premiere bonne nouvelle mes amis m'annoncent que 'acces au parc est payant. Pas bien cher certes : 200 Yens par personne (environ 1.6 euros). C'est le prix a payer pour profiter d'un peu de tranquillite. La pelouse des autres parcs disparaissant sous la maree humaine.

Qu'a cela ne tienne, nous prenons le metro pour rejoindre la gare de Shinjuku avant de marcher jusqu'au parc. La foule est dense. Les japonais ont compris que le dimanche et les jours feries etaient des mannes financieres pour les commerces et tout magasin qui se respecte est ouvert. Les bars ne desemplissent pas. Les "salary-men" sortent en famille.

Alors que nous attendons au carrefour que la petite musique du feu de signalisation nous indique que nous pouvons traverser, 4 salary-men nous depassent. A priori, rien de bien etonnant : certains japonais travaillent quasiment sans interruption. Mais tout de meme, ils ont tous le meme costume noir, la meme chemise blanche et ils portent des lunettes de soleil a la mode.... ce qui n'est pas tres profesionnel. Et ce n'est plus 4, mais 5,6,7,8,10 de ces salary-men qui nous entourent. Salary-men et women, tous portent ce meme costume, ces memes lunettes de soleil, regardent de tous cotes. En regardant bien, certains portent meme des oreillettes! Intrigue, je me retourne et cherche a voir si le premier ministre ou une quelconque personnalite ne ferait pas son apparition. Mais je ne vois qu'une maree de ces hommes en noir : 30, peut-etre plus! Et soudain dans la masse, je distinque une femme en vetement de cuir luisant au soleil, a cote d'elle un homme assez fort, chauve portant des pince-nez en guise de lunette et un autre plus fin avec une paire de lunettes noires effilees et un col de pretre : Trinity, Morpheus et Neo..... tous japonais!

Un fan-club de Matrix! Et ils ont tous rendez-vous au parc de Shinjuku pour rejouer les scenes de leur film prefere sous l'oeil attentif de cameraman amateurs de la troupe et d'une armada de badeaux meduses! Rien ne manquait : Neo, Morpheus, Trinity en plusieurs exemplaires, des femmes en rouge, des freres jumeaux couverts de fard blanc.....

Mes photo ne sont pas encore developpees, mais j'essaierai d'en mettre en ligne a l'occasion. 

Bienvenue a Tokyo! ;-)


----------



## Kalou (26 Novembre 2003)

Ils ont l'air complètement déjantés les japonnais.
C'est pas difficile pour un occidental de s'intégrer dans cette matrice ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Bon avant de faire appel aux services de TheBig, je vais essayer tout seul (merci d'envoyer vos tomates pourries a l'adresse suivante : Einqui, Japon)


Euh einqui ! T'as vraiment pas besoin de mes services là !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A te lire, je les ai vus, ces Matrix-addict ... et j'avoue que j'aime les gens bizarres qui ont des passions bizarres !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Dans mon boulot, lors de réunions internationales, je cotoie assez bien de japonaises ... au début, je les trouvais soit "froides et indifférentes", soit "hypocritement obséquieuses" ... au fil du temps, j'ai noué des contacts et certaines sont meme devenues de véritables amies que je vois et avec qui je correspond régulièrement... ces filles sont adorables, pleines de "peps", rigolent tout le temps, ont un sens de l'humour en béton ... en un mot, elles sont "trop" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais peut etre suis-je tombé sur des exceptions ???
A toi de me le dire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitié einqui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en profite pour te présenter Khim, une grande sportive aguerrie aux murs d'escalade !!! Arrrffffff !!! Qu'est-ce qu'on a pu rigoler !!!


----------



## bebert (26 Novembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Mes photo ne sont pas encore developpees, mais j'essaierai d'en mettre en ligne a l'occasion.
> 
> Bienvenue a Tokyo! ;-)



GÉNIAL !!! J'ai hâte de voir ça !


----------



## einqui (27 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh einqui ! T'as vraiment pas besoin de mes services là !!!



Arigatô! C'est parce que j'ai fait un effort ;-)



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> au début, je les trouvais soit "froides et indifférentes", soit "hypocritement obséquieuses" ... au fil du temps, j'ai noué des contacts et certaines sont meme devenues de véritables amies que je vois et avec qui je correspond régulièrement... ces filles sont adorables, pleines de "peps", rigolent tout le temps, ont un sens de l'humour en béton ... en un mot, elles sont "trop" !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En fait, je ne trouve pas vraiment de mot pour les qualifier. Comme partout il y a des exceptions et elles ne peuvent pas toutes etre definies de la meme maniere. Mais contrairement aux francaises, elles n'ont pas honte. J'ai l'impression qu'elles font ce qu'elles ont envie de faire et peu importe ce qu'on pensera d'elle. Une des etudiantes de mon labo a l'air toute fragile et mignonne. Lorsqu'elle organise une ceremonie du the, tous ses gestes sont mesures, calmes. Un vrai bonheur. Rien de plus reposant. Mais il faut la voir se demener dans le tournoi de volley de la fac,... une vraie furie.  Pareil pour ses vetements : un jour classe, le lendemanin, jupe courte et bas de contension atteignant a peine le genou!!



> J'en profite pour te présenter Khim, une grande sportive aguerrie aux murs d'escalade !!! Arrrffffff !!! Qu'est-ce qu'on a pu rigoler !!!



Enchante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca ne m'etonne pas que vous vous soyez bien marre. Mais Khim est japonaise?? C'est plutot un prenom coreen non?

Pour mes photos, dès que je suis remis de la creve que j'ai chope a Tokyo, je finis la pellicule et c'est parti!


----------



## Philito (29 Novembre 2003)

Einqui, je t avais promis que l on serait deux sans talent, bon ben comme theBig dit tu as du talent, on sera donc deux dont un sans talent (moi!!!)

Je suis a Santiago dans un cyber, donc pas trop de temps et une haine irrepressible du qwerty (et son absence d accents) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ici il fait a mourir de chaud, c est la premiere chose, je suis trempe mais tant pis..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Deja seulement un jour et je sens que ca va aller tout seul ici (sauf si le chien de belle maman me mord tout les jours, je crois qu une fois cela suffit)

J habite pour l instant a quinta normal dans les faubourgs de Santiago et Santiago est enorme, toutes les distances sont allongees... Le moyen de transport ici est le micro (microbus), des petits bus jaunes qui sont partouts et qui roulent comme des tares, ils s arretent la porte ouverte et quand vous vous appretez a descendre, la porter est ouverte bien avant qu il ne s arrete, mais finalement vu la chaleur c est pas plus mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la difference entre le centre et les faubourgs est frappante, tout est centralise dans le centre ici, pas l oñbre d un mister cash dans mon quartier, faut bouger et c est trois heures aller retour a chaque fois visiblement, mais les trajets sont chouettes car entrecoupes tous les trois arrets par quelqu un qui monte pour vous vendre quelque chose: des livres de cuisine, des colliers ou des glaces directement dans le micro !!!! 

Hier j ai deja vu mon premier groupes de fanatiques religieux, ils se deplacent ensemble et ramassent leurs adherents en passant dans tout le quartier, deux personnes poussent un charriot sur lequel sont accroches deux megaphone pendant que le pretre qui tient le micro (un vrai micro, pas les bus hein) lis les evangiles et que la vingtaine de personnes qui suivent de repeter amen a chaque fin de phrase !!! Ils sont comiques apres tout, mais je crois que l eglise controle pas mal de choses ici au Chili !!!

Bon, mon heure de cyber va se terminer.... je retourne essayer de m habituer a voir des palmiers et des gens en tshirt partout au ñilieu de pleins de pere Noel partout, ca fait bizarre, je ne m y fait toujours pas !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon chicos, hasta luego por mas historias !!!


----------



## Philito (29 Novembre 2003)

Bon j ai aussi plein de photos, mais ils n ont pas de lecteur memory stick ici.... faudra que je grave cela sur disque et les amener ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mais c est beau tout ce changement.... 

hasta mas, ahora ñam ñam !!!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (29 Novembre 2003)

Salut Philito, content de voir que ça se passe bien.


----------



## PetIrix (29 Novembre 2003)

Hola Philito
Que tal ?
Tu y la chica Gisela !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ca semble très dépaysant Santiago.
Bonne chance pour tout, et raconte nous vite tes prochains épisodes.


----------



## SuperCed (29 Novembre 2003)

Faudrait réunie tout le récit de The Big et faire un pdf que tous les lecteurs de ce topic pourraient récupérer chez eux et imprimer.
J'ai pas trop de temps moi, mais s'il existe une âme dévouée, qu'on la désigne comme volontaire!


----------



## einqui (30 Novembre 2003)

Salut,

    Ben non Philito, ne te sous-estimes pas. Rien que de te lire et  de penser a ces palmiers et ces gens en T-shirt (je ne suis pas alle jusqu'a imaginer l'odeur de la sueur....), mon coeur defaille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   D'ailleurs, je me dis qu'il y a un probleme de distribution des roles : le chat-samourai au Japon (sous la pluie), et Einqui au soleil... Ce serait pas mieux??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   En tout cas j'ignorais que l'Eglise etait aussi influente au Chili. Presente, oui! Suivie fanatiquement, non! 
   J'ai hate de voir tout ca en photo....

A plus

P.S. : pour mes photos ca risque d'etre plus long, parce que je suis encore en argentique....


----------



## Philito (1 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, je me dis qu'il y a un probleme de distribution des roles : le chat-samourai au Japon (sous la pluie), et Einqui au soleil... Ce serait pas mieux???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour l echange, ce ne sera pas pour tout de suite.... (je ne fais que passer au cyber, pas de photos sorry....)mais je reve de passer un jour par le japon.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et quand tu veux ici... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon aujourd hui j ai appris aue hier il faisait encore cool, aujourd hui 35 degres au thermometre, je me sens vide.... la il commence a faire un peu frais et c est enfin possible d aller se promener en velo dans le qurtier ( J ai envie de vous montrer a quoi ressemble mon nouveua quartier....) (desole pour les fautes, j essaie de faire vite)

Bon a demain, avece quelques photos j espere......

Buena semana a todos y que disfrutais !!!!!!


----------



## bb19 (2 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Comme Grib l'annonce dans un autre thread (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas connu les mêmes contraintes familiales que toi parce que je n'ai pas de famille mais être en déplacement constant dans des lieux qui ne te séduisent pas toujours oui. En fait, certains emportent des grigri, certains emmènent leurs souvenirs, certains se créent des tourments etc etc pour ma part, j'ai juste appris sur comment vivent les gens qui vivent dans des endroits dans lesquels je n'aimerai pas vivre, je me suis mis un coup de pied au cul pour m'affranchir de ma perception du lieu pour aller vesr les gens, c'est comme ça que les villes de l'est m'ont charmé alors que je les trouvais grise, que les villes d'Italie m'ont séduites alors que je n'aime pas la chaleur, que les ville d'Egypte m'ont touché alors que je les trouvais juste sale et que je pensais à d'uatres choses, d'autres gens, d'autres endroits dans lesquels j'aurai aimé me poser et puis aujourd'hui tout ça, ça donne un patchwork humain, un côté bohémien qui participe à ma liberté de mouvement mais vous ne pourrez pas acheter ma liberté de penser Ouais man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aussi, avec ta famille, c'est plus délicat et si tu ne veux pas aller vers la débauche qui est finalement marginale mais très voyante dans la plupart des pays occidentaux, tu peux te faire un resto à la devanture peu avenante mais avec des gens bourrés de belles histoires.


----------



## Philito (2 Décembre 2003)

Salut à tous !!!! Enfin des  photos 

Biggie, j'ai changé ton titre..... car ici je n'arrive pas à me sentir seul, je vois tellement de gens, de nouvelles têtes, tellement à faire... 

J'ai tout quitté et je ne sais plus quand je rentre.... mes amis et ma famille me manquent mais je sais qu'ils ont tous approuvés mon choix et donc je me sens bien ! Heureusement qu'il y a internet et msn pour garder un contact !

Ici il fait 35°C en moyenne et sec, too much ! J'ai déjà un énorme coup de soleil dans le dos, faut que j'arrête de lire en plein soleil (meme avec de la crême protection 30) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 J'arrive toujours pas à me faire au fêtes de Noël ici, il y a quelque chose qui ne colle pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre quelle cure de santé..... fini durums, chocolat (l'est pas bon quand on vient de Belgique, je veux du nutella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et drogues aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je vous laisse pour l'instant, maintenant que j'ai découvert la facilité de Iphoto et .mac, j'essaie de mettre des  photos régulièrement.... Je dois appeller pour du boulot et aujourd'hui c'est la journée mondiale du ciné.... tous les films pour 1000 pesos, 1200 pesos après 6 heures (1 euro = 720 pesos, mi chica qui a un salaire normal gagne +- 400 euros pour vous donner une idée) mais Kill Bill ne sort que le 4 déc. ici, pucha (merde en chilien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

A bientot !!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (3 Décembre 2003)

C'est chouette tout ça.

merci pour les photos.


----------



## einqui (3 Décembre 2003)

Salut,

   Merci pour les photos. Ca me fait tout drole. J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas reel. Rien qu'a voir l'atmosphere qui se degage des photos. Maisons multicolores, tout le monde souriant.... Tout cela est bien loin de mon univers quotidien. Au Japon, les choses sont plus austeres, plus subtiles peut-etre. Je ne doute pas qu'il y ait plein de japonais sympas (j'en connais) mais ils sont difficiles d'approche, ne t'inviteront jamais chez eux pour une bouffe ou ne serait-ce que pour regarder un DVD (mais ils te le preteront avec plaisir).

   Bref, lorsque mon site de photos sera pret (un jour....), ca risque de contraster!!!

   Et tu dis que tu n'arrives pas a te sentir seul. Mais d'apres ce que je vois sur les photos, tu n'es pas seul.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 encore qu'on voit bien ton maitre, mais toi, ou te caches-tu?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Pas vu la queue d'un chat


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2003)

joli, Philito 

très sympa


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Décembre 2003)

Euh ! Merci Philito de m'avoir "cassé" mes effets !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je m'appretais à raconter en long et en large mon voyage à Amsterdam et que vois-je ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...des posts et des photos superbes du Chili ... einqui qui poste du Japon et qui s'apprete aussi à nous inonder de photos d'ambiance ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est trop, je ne peux pas concurrencer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vous etes trop forts ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est super tout ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chaque jour je me plongerai dans ce thread pour avoir un peu l'impression de voyager avec vous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors ! s'il vous plait ... ne me faites pas trop attendre et surtout, prenez bien soin de vous...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amitié !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je m'appretais à raconter en long et en large mon voyage à Amsterdam



qu'attends-tu pour nous emmener


----------



## einqui (3 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je m'appretais à raconter en long et en large mon voyage à Amsterdam et que vois-je ???



T'as ramene des space-cake?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...des posts et des photos superbes du Chili ... einqui qui poste du Japon et qui s'apprete aussi à nous inonder de photos d'ambiance ...



Oui,.... enfin je m'apprete pas trop vite la.... Mais j'y pense ;-)



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> prenez bien soin de vous



Bah ca tombe bien parce que je dois be debarasser de bon rhube abant de finir ba pellicule


----------



## Philito (3 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Merci pour les photos. Ca me fait tout drole. J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas reel. Rien qu'a voir l'atmosphere qui se degage des photos. Maisons multicolores, tout le monde souriant.... Tout cela est bien loin de mon univers quotidien. Au Japon, les choses sont plus austeres, plus subtiles peut-etre. Je ne doute pas qu'il y ait plein de japonais sympas (j'en connais) mais ils sont difficiles d'approche, ne t'inviteront jamais chez eux pour une bouffe ou ne serait-ce que pour regarder un DVD (mais ils te le preteront avec plaisir).



Ici c'est un festival de couleurs tous les jours ici, ça change de la mode au gris, blanc, beige et noir auquelle m'a habituée l'Europe.... Les maisons, les gens, les voitures, tout est gai.... 

La gentillesse des gens ici est juste surprenante, ils ont le coeur sur la main pour tout.... Comme ils disent ici: Nuestra casa no es grande pero el corazon lo esta (notre maison n'est pas grande mais le coeur bien) ! Je me suis senti un peu gêné l'autre jour quand un ami qui nous avait prêté sa bicyclette et que nous rapportions a été réveillé sa femme pour qu'elle vienne dire bonjour au petit ami de la Gisela (tout le monde est LE Phil, LA Chica....), On a déjà des maisons dans différents endroits du Chili, Une tout au Sud du Chili (qui a un temps semblable à la Belgique à ce qu'il parait....) une à Valparaiso qui est une ville côtière à 100 km de la capitale.... et qui est un port considéré comme patrimoine de l'humanité.... et c'est là que l'on passe le nouvel an: sur la plage.... des photos en 2004 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				einqui a dit:
			
		

> Bref, lorsque mon site de photos sera pret (un jour....), ca risque de contraster!!!



Tout est contraste, j'attend toujours impatiemment tes photos !!! C'est toujours un rêve d'aller au Japon un jour pour moi.... dépêche toi !!! 



			
				einqui a dit:
			
		

> Et tu dis que tu n'arrives pas a te sentir seul. Mais d'apres ce que je vois sur les photos, tu n'es pas seul.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, c'est même très difficile pour moi de rester seul si je le voulais !!! Karen la meilleure amie de Chica, ne travaille pas pour l'instant et rentre en Belgique début janvier voir son mari qui est un ami à moi de longue date, mais vient me voir tous les jours et me montre toute la ville... on a passé beaucoup de temps à l'univ' hier.... acheté un peu d'herbe.... et ils la fument pure, barbares va !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon Einqui, cherche bien.... dans les photos, la deuxième avec arrivé !!! qui tu crois est dans ses bras avec un sourire d'une oreille à l'autre.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et ça te permet de me voir dans l'autre avec la légende nosotros (ça veut dire: nous), l'autre benêt de touriste avec son bob sinon brûle atrocement son cou, j'ai l'impression que c'est moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Envois les photos


----------



## einqui (3 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Sinon Einqui, cherche bien.... dans les photos, la deuxième avec arrivé !!! qui tu crois est dans ses bras avec un sourire d'une oreille à l'autre....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'avais bien compris, mais je suis juste surpris parce que tu ressembles pas a ton avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les photos, le debut la semaine prochaine peut-etre...


----------



## Philito (3 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Merci Philito de m'avoir "cassé" mes effets !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big qui nous nargue et nous refuse un voyage avec lui.... ça va pas toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Amsterdam raconté par theBig !!!!! Bon ce sera pour demain, hein !!!! Surtout que j'ai entendu par un chilien qu'ils ferment le quartier rouge, c'est vrai ça, ou en tout cas les bordels....????? Quid ?

Je me rappelle qu'après un w-e à Amsterdam, j'en avais marre d'entendre à chaque coin de rue (dans le quartier rouge, notre hotel était là): coke, extasy, juste envie de hurler à chacun: NONNNNNNN !!!!

Big, tu nous fais voyager avec les mots, ton style innénarrable, ta ponctuation à coup de Arf.... je m'éloigne au final fort peu de ce thread.... alors maintenant que tu nous a mis l'eau à la bouche, raconte nous !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A bientot....  

Chilito


----------



## Philito (3 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> J'avais bien compris, mais je suis juste surpris parce que tu ressembles pas a ton avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon il est 8 heures du mat ici, plus de café il parait....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que j'ai entendu par un chilien qu'ils ferment le quartier rouge, c'est vrai ça, ou en tout cas les bordels....????? Quid ?


Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rien entendu de pareil ... jusqu'à présent tout au moins ! Le "Red Lights District" est toujours en activités à Amsterdam...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Perso, j'évite le quartier comme la peste ! Je n'aime pas ces néons clinquants, cet étalage de "chair" à consommer rangé comme pour la parade et la misère humaine qui y déambule au milieu des dealers de tous poils...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Malgré l'animation qui y règne à toute heure du jour ou de la nuit, je trouve ce quartier triste et glauque...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il y a tellement d'autres choses à voir à Amsterdam...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je vous raconterai .....


----------



## PetIrix (4 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'aime pas faire du lèche vitrine ???


----------



## einqui (4 Décembre 2003)

TheBig ou l'art du Teasing....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> T'aime pas faire du lèche vitrine ???








 ... si la vitrine est propre, ça passe encore ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais avec tous les pervers qui se soulagent de toutes les façons dans le coin, faudrait etre vachement courageux et inconscient pour les lécher (attention ! je parle des vitrines là, pas des pervers !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













)
Non mais ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Décembre 2003)

Et quand je parle de "pervers", je ne pense en aucune façon à des modérateurs qui auraient des enfants... Arffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...nulle celle-là...


----------



## macelene (4 Décembre 2003)

Drôle de vie, drôle de monde, ben non, vraiment pas......

Ce matin de service très tôt dans mon service de Cardiologie, ça c'est normal.
Mais ce qui l'est moins c'est ce qui arrive à deux infirmières avec qui je partage du temps.
Cette nuit, leur vie a basculée dans l'horreur. Dans l'après-midi, l'éminence de l'ouverture du barrage qui retient les eaux tumultueuses du Rhône, s'annonce.
Alors dans l'angoisse, on ramasse le plus que l'on peut, on essaye de sauver l'essentiel,  on met au moins sa voiture à l'abri (il ne restera peut-être pus que ça...), et puis les pompiers vous donnent l'ordre de partir et de tout laisser là....
Alors, vers 22 heures, quand on pense que ça va aller,  ils vont tous se réfugier sur la colline qui domine le village. Tous là haut sans savoir, des gens de partout, des enfants, des anciens, TOUS.
Une "Putain" de nuit horrible. Et je ne sais pas comment elles l'ont passé cette nuit ?
Un appel ce matin dans le service, alors que nous tentions de les joindre sans succès, et la nouvelle tombe, affreuse, cinglante,.... le souffle un peu court.
 Nath, ses filles, son mari, Cath, ses filles, son mari, sont là, mais de leur maison, il ne reste que le toit qui dépasse de l'eau.
Dites moi, comment on fait dans ces cas là ???
Alors, bien sûr, on va se mobiliser, leur apporter des vêtements secs, on ira les aider pour donner un coup de nettoyage, pour les soutenir dans cette épreuve.
Quoi faire d'autre ????

Voilà, cela peut paraître dingue de poster un mot pareil, mais que voulez-vous?
Je n'ai pas pu m'en empêcher.

Parce que, quand je lis, dans certains sujets du bar, des inepties, des échanges limite injurieux, j'en passe et fais exprès d'en oublier,   je me demande si certaines fois on ne marche pas sur la tête. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_Je voudrais dire à Philito et Einqui de m'xcuser de poster après eux, mais c'est aussi la vie._


----------



## einqui (4 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et quand je parle de "pervers", je ne pense en aucune façon à des modérateurs qui auraient des enfants... Arffffff !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MdR... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il fallait l'oser celle la......


----------



## einqui (4 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Drôle de vie, drôle de monde, ben non, vraiment pas......
> 
> Ce matin de service très tôt dans mon service de Cardiologie, ça c'est normal.
> Mais ce qui l'est moins c'est ce qui arrive à deux infirmières avec qui je partage du temps.
> ...



Oula, ne t'excuse pas Macelene. Tu as bien fait de poster.
Personnellement, je n'ai jamais habite dans une region propice aux inondations alors je n'arrive meme pas a imaginer ce qu'on doit ressentir en voyant sa maison, ce pour quoi on a bosse pendant longtemps englouti soudainement. 
Je ne vois qu'une seule chose a faire : ne pas s'effondrer, retrousser les manches. Mais pas seulement ceux a qui c'est arrive, mais aussi les amis, la famille, tous ceux qui a cote n'ont  pas ete touches mais qui je l'espere comprennent a quel point on peut etre affecte par ce genre d'evenement.
C'est l'occasion de creer des lien forts.


----------



## macelene (4 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Oula, ne t'excuse pas Macelene. Tu as bien fait de poster.
> Personnellement, je n'ai jamais habite dans une region propice aux inondations alors je n'arrive meme pas a imaginer ce qu'on doit ressentir en voyant sa maison, ce pour quoi on a bosse pendant longtemps englouti soudainement.
> Je ne vois qu'une seule chose a faire : ne pas s'effondrer, retrousser les manches. Mais pas seulement ceux a qui c'est arrive, mais aussi les amis, la famille, tous ceux qui a cote n'ont  pas ete touches mais qui je l'espere comprennent a quel point on peut etre affecte par ce genre d'evenement.
> C'est l'occasion de creer des lien forts.




Merci de m'avoir lu,et c'est tellemrnt vrai : "C'est l'occasion de créer des lien forts".


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, cela peut paraître dingue de poster un mot pareil, mais que voulez-vous?
> Je n'ai pas pu m'en empêcher.
> Parce que, quand je lis, dans certains sujets du bar, des inepties, des échanges limite injurieux, j'en passe et fais exprès d'en oublier,   je me demande si certaines fois on ne marche pas sur la tête.


Mais pourquoi dis-tu que c'est "dingue de poster un mot pareil" ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que du contraire ... ça remet les choses à leur vrai place ! Pendant qu'il y en a qui souffrent et qui se demandent de quoi sera fait demain (si demain il y a pour certains ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), d'autres s'amusent à s'énerver et à s'injurier sur un forum ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






De là à penser qu'ils ont besoin d'un peu plus de "merde" quotidienne ...
Personnellement, et pour oublier un moment que le monde dans lequel nous vivons ne tourne effectivement pas rond, je préfère sortir des conneries et des "nasivetés" qui auront tout au moins le mérite de faire sourire certains (du moins j'espère ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Alors ... à chacun son truc, mais le respect des autres avant tout !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toute mon amitié Hélène.....


----------



## Foguenne (5 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !!!! Enfin des  photos
> 
> Biggie, j'ai changé ton titre..... car ici je n'arrive pas à me sentir seul, je vois tellement de gens, de nouvelles têtes, tellement à faire...
> 
> ...



Salut Philito, vraiment sympa tes photos.
Continue à nous raconter ton expérience la-bas, ça nous fait voyager.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Merci de m'avoir lu,et c'est tellemrnt vrai : "C'est l'occasion de créer des lien forts".



Que dire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amitié d'un collègue belge.


----------



## Philito (5 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Drôle de vie, drôle de monde, ben non, vraiment pas......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coucou Helène ! Woaw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi aussi tu m'a ému ce matin... Cette histoire m'est repassée plusieurs fois par la tête aujourd'hui.... ça m'évoque aussi toute la solidarité que je vois ici au jour le jour... les gens qui s'entraident les uns les autres.... Drôle de monde !

Surtout ne t'excuse pas stp.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un abrazo con carino ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Salut Philito, vraiment sympa tes photos.
> Continue à nous raconter ton expérience la-bas, ça nous fait voyager.



Coucou Paul ! Promet moi seulement que tu mettras vite celle de l'AES en ligne.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'acc...?

Sinon ici, j'ai déjà trouver du boulot... J'ai commencé aujourd'hui ! J'aurais même pas eu le temps de finir mon CV que j'avais commencé... En plus comme graphiste donc nice.... Principalement faire des sites web pour des compagnies d'Amérique latine !

Voici une deuxième série de photos.... Je lutte avec Iphoto et mon Idisk depuis une demi heure.... Mais bon je voulais les poster... donc voici 

Ainsi vous envoyer un peu de soleil.... et je n'ose pas encore trop prendre les gens en photo, mais j'ai envie de vous faire partager tous ces sourires.... 

Bon cyou soon all.... au moins égayer un peu ce bar devenu bien morne.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







It's one o'clock here.... time for dodoes !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Sinon ici, j'ai déjà trouver du boulot... J'ai commencé aujourd'hui ! J'aurais même pas eu le temps de finir mon CV que j'avais commencé... En plus comme graphiste donc nice.... Principalement faire des sites web pour des compagnies d'Amérique latine !








...Déjà !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ben on peut pas dire que tu perds ton temps philito... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est super ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Imagine : j'arrive au bureau très tot ce matin ... fait gris et morne ... le parking est désert et pratiquement sans lumière ... l'asphalte luit doucement de l'humidité froide et glaciale de la nuit ... j'ouvre la porte ou plutot je tente d'ouvrir la porte (faut une clé et une carte magnétique !!!) ... merde ... carte refusée ... reste plus qu'à retourner dans ma bagnole pour prendre ma carte de secours ... fait froid ... je remonte mon col et mon pantalon par la meme occasion ... enfin j'entre ... 2 étages à monter ... j'arrive dans mon bureau ... PC "on" ... Web ... MacGé ... "villes de grande solitude" ... post de philito ... photos ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 PHOTOS !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... Soleil, lumière joie de vivre ... Aaarrrrghhhh ...!!! Mon esprit (enfin, ce qu'il en reste... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) vagabonde avec toi dans la chaleur de Santiago ... de la musique ... des rires ... des gens sympas ...
Bon j'arrete ... je vais me faire du mal !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci philito d'avoir été là ce matin ...


----------



## macelene (5 Décembre 2003)

Merci Philito, 
voilà un endroit où j'irais bien laisser traîner mes pas....
En ce moment dans mon service nous avons deux médecins résidents Argentins, ça bouge dans le monde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les photos, superbes, on s'y croirait 


Merci Paul, merci Einqui.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Carino para todos


----------



## Jean-iMarc (5 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Oula, ne t'excuse pas Macelene. Tu as bien fait de poster.
> Personnellement, je n'ai jamais habite dans une region propice aux inondations alors je n'arrive meme pas a imaginer ce qu'on doit ressentir en voyant sa maison, ce pour quoi on a bosse pendant longtemps englouti soudainement.
> Je ne vois qu'une seule chose a faire : ne pas s'effondrer, retrousser les manches. Mais pas seulement ceux a qui c'est arrive, mais aussi les amis, la famille, tous ceux qui a cote n'ont  pas ete touches mais qui je l'espere comprennent a quel point on peut etre affecte par ce genre d'evenement.
> C'est l'occasion de creer des lien forts.



Pas mieux !


----------



## Philito (5 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...Déjà !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De rien, content de pouvoir te faire voyager un peu, encore une fois il y a une de ces lumières ici.... c'est génial avec ce numérique.... c'est tout de suite moins bien avec le flash avec peu de lumière.... donc j'en profite !!!

Tu n'essayerais pas de nous faire oublier que tu devais nous raconter ton voyage à Amsterdam.... moi j'ai besoin d'avoir des histoires de là-bas aussi..... et racontées par toi, que de mieux.... allez hop.... sinon plus de photos !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Merci Philito,
> voilà un endroit où j'irais bien laisser traîner mes pas....
> En ce moment dans mon service nous avons deux médecins résidents Argentins, ça bouge dans le monde...
> Les photos, superbes, on s'y croirait



Mais de rien... con mucho gusto !!! C'est vrai que même sans te connaitre, je vois bien quelqu'un comme toi vivre ici.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vrai que le continent est tout mélangé ici.... déjà rencontré des argentins, des péruviens, des mexicains.... je vais finir par pouvoir les différencier je crois.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu viens aussi a l'AES Santiago (© tomtom) ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Roro a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Je viens de trouver tes photos, Philito !
> Comme quoi, quand je m'y mets, chuis une flèche, moi : rien ne me résiste !...
> 
> ...



Salut Rob'

je me demandais où t'étais twoa !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu sais que j'ai ramené avec moi deux pages à tapoter que je dois avoir depuis des mois.... elles prennent le soleil toute la journée et se bourre la gueule au Mojito en fumant des spliffs avec plein des chicas à la peau brûlante.... !!!!!

J'en fais quoi ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour l'AES Santiago y a pas de prob' bien sûr..... !!!!

Et pour ce qui est de mon thread.... ben je me sens tellement chez Biggie que j'en vois pas l'interêt.... c'est vrai qu'au moment où j'ai commencé à poster mes photos, j'y ai pensé mais l'ambiance ne m'y a pas encouragé.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Donc voilà, tant qu'on est bien ici, vous connaissez le chemin non....?


petit MP pour Einqui: ET QWE CES PHOTOS !!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (je rigole je suis aussi grave avec de l'argentique.... retrouvé plein de films jamais développé en vidant chez moi....) mais envois ces photos.... p***** de b***** de m******,


----------



## macelene (6 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Mais de rien... con mucho gusto !!! C'est vrai que même sans te connaitre, je vois bien quelqu'un comme toi vivre ici....



bon, je m'entraîne tous les jours con los compagneros Doctores de mi servicio....




			
				Philito a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens aussi a l'AES Santiago (© tomtom) ?????



Ya, no tienes que decir lo "tres veces"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















*LA FECHA, LA FECHA, LA FECHA, LA FECHA, LA FECHA, LA FECHA, LA FECHA, LA FECHA, ........*


----------



## Philito (6 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ya, no tienes que decir lo "tres veces"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que es manana, pero por la noche, pues te deja un poco tiempo por llegar !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Son solo quatorce horas de vuelo.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mas serio, el dia que quieres venir a discubrir Chile, hay espacio !!! Si te quieres hacer una vuelta por toda amrica latina !!! Me queda que ir a Buenos Aires, vamos a mirar los precios, te tomamos un billete.... (y otro por el Rob supongo...)


----------



## einqui (7 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> petit MP pour Einqui: ET QWE CES PHOTOS !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mille millions de mille sabords!©
Je sens que je vais balancer le PB par la fenetre...... 




Quelqu'un a-t-il une technique efficace pour faire passer des scans de photos ou de negatifs sous la barre des 100 ko sans avoir une resolution pourrie???
Parce que Photoshop et moi, on n'est pas tres copains!!!


----------



## Philito (7 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Mille millions de mille sabords!©
> Je sens que je vais balancer le PB par la fenetre......
> 
> 
> ...



Salut Einqui, je poste vite un dernier message.... Oh le Japon aussi prêt.... 

Ben deux solutions.... 

a) tu as déjà un compte .mac ou tu t'en créé un à l'essai (qui ne dure que 45 jours...) (je sens que ça va être un problème moi... les photos ne seront plus en ligne.... mhhh ) 

Et avec Iphoto, tu créée un folder (ils appellent ça comment, une playlist... ou quoi)  avec les photos que tu veux mettre en ligne et tu fais publier à mon compte .mac.... il te prépare la page avec les photos par collone, reste plus qu'à mettre un titre (si il veut bien ça) à la page et une description pour les photos et hop monter... Je fais comme ça, c'est encore le plus rapide pour l'instant...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Et de fait Iphoto, redimensionne toute tes photos et les compresse tout seul, c'est bien fait quand même... mais Steve, j'ai pas 100 euros pour toi pour l'instant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon dans Photoshop: redimensionnez image, met les en 72 dpi et une taille aux environs de 300 pixels pour le côté le plus large et contraindre les proportions (pour qu'il déforme pas la photo) (désolé si tu sais tout ça, je ne sais pas ton niveau de 'toshop)

et ensuite enregister sous et sélectionner le format jpg, donne un titre et ok, ensuite il te demande le niveau de qualité... là joue avec et après un court temps d'attente (selon ton PB) il te donne la taille en kb de la photo que tu enregistres, sauve là juste en dessous de 100 ko !!!

Bon j'espère trouver tes photos ici demain.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Faites que ça marche pour lui s'il vous plait....


----------



## einqui (7 Décembre 2003)

Bon, pour la taille des photos : bizarre. Photoshop me dit qu'elles font environ 90kb et le finder me dit 144 kb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis, j'ai un truc bizarre avec Safari, il ne reconnait pas mes fiches de style css alors qu'a priori, elles sont bien. Et ca merche sous IE.... comprends pas, va falloir que j'aille dans un forum technique....


----------



## Philito (8 Décembre 2003)

ohhh non..... bon vite une réponse dans les forums techniques pour Einqui.... siouplait....


----------



## Jean-iMarc (8 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Mille millions de mille sabords!©
> Je sens que je vais balancer le PB par la fenetre......
> 
> 
> ...




Didier Guillion nous a pondu une super moulinette là :
http://www.myriad-online.com/perso/photos/francais/information.html 
Tu crées un album dans iPhoto, tu ouvres galerie, tu donnes la qualité des images que tu veux, un cilc sur le bouton en bas, et hop ! il te fait une super présentation.


----------



## einqui (10 Décembre 2003)

Salut,

Bon finalement, j'ai fait avec les moyens du bord. Donc, c'est depouille. Et j'ai pas fait dans la finesse, les thumbnails sont aussi lourds que les images.... Desole.

En tout cas, voila une premiere serie de 12 photos. La suite, ce week-end peut-etre.
Et je ne ferai pas de commentaires en japonais parce que Macge ne supporte pas les ideogrammes (la bonne excuse...)

http://einqui.site.voila.fr/index.html

A plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)

Magnifiques tes photos bravo


----------



## Philito (10 Décembre 2003)

woaw..... merci Einqui !!!! Ca aura fait ma journee ca !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c est vrai que les photos sont superbes !!!! Je m attendais pas du tout a ca, dans le sens, plutot un truc urbain et non.... c est tellement zen ta serie !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et ben on veut bien le reste deja !!!!

Tu te mettrais aussi bien quelque part, non....?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Tu te mettrais aussi bien quelque part, non....?


Effectivement ce serait sympa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais avec ou sans toi je réitère tes photos sont superbes


----------



## einqui (10 Décembre 2003)

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je fais de mon mieux...

Pour la prochaine serie, le style devrait changer.... 
On ira faire un tour en ville ;-)

Des photos de moi..... elles sont rares.... et je suis timide


----------



## Philito (10 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut Einqui !!! ton mieux est superbe !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon waiting to go to town then !!!! Mackie arrive pour te donner un EOS 300D, ça t'interesse.....? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça ira plus vite pour publier....! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et faut pas être timide quoi.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 allez.... se découvrir un peu quoi.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon j'attend avec impatience ta prochaine série ! Buenas noches (tu me diras comment ça se dit en japonais.... ) aligato.

Sayonara !!!!


----------



## einqui (10 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Salut Einqui !!! ton mieux est superbe !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un EOS 300D tu dis..? bon, je vais pas faire le difficile,.... Je prends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il peut me l'envoyer par courrier express. Je suis presse de l'avoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Buenas noches = Oyasuminasaï


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## einqui (10 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

>



Ah, je connaissais pas ce smiley.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais il est tout a fait approprie.... ;-)


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)




----------



## Philito (10 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Un EOS 300D tu dis..? bon, je vais pas faire le difficile,.... Je prends
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui un EOS 300D !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mackie, il a dit que t'as pas besoin d'aller jusque là.... tu peux juste lui envoyer.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'empêche quand Mackie sera là.... on aura droit à plein de photos de cinventions mangas et les gens qui se déguisent en mangas aussi.... (j'ai oublié le nom.... trop tôt et trop 56k pour faire une recherche....)

En fait Einqui, tu as combien d'heures de moins que moi.... Ici quand il est 12.00 en france, il est 8 heures ici ???? 

Buen dia !


----------



## einqui (10 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Oui un EOS 300D !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les gens qui se deguisent en manga??? des Otaku?? Si c'est ca, ca promet!!!

Ici, quand il est 12:00 (midi) en France, il est 20h00 au Japon. Et toi, j'ai pas tout compris, t'as au moins 8h00 de retard sur la France non?


----------



## Philito (10 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Les gens qui se deguisent en manga??? des Otaku?? Si c'est ca, ca promet!!!
> 
> Ici, quand il est 12:00 (midi) en France, il est 20h00 au Japon. Et toi, j'ai pas tout compris, t'as au moins 8h00 de retard sur la France non?



Non c etait pas ce nom la... maintenant cela se peut que les gens y participant s appellent ainsi.... c etait queleque chose "....con"  Mackie t es ou.....?

Sinon pour les heures, c est pas exactement ca !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand il est 15.00 a Paris, il est 23.00 a Tokyo et 11.00 a Santiago, j ai pas mal de retard sur toi il me semble !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (si j ai juste) toi tu es en avance sur la france et moi en retard.... j ai bon la....?


----------



## PetIrix (11 Décembre 2003)

Gros avantage le décalage horaire.

J'ai connu un japonnais venu en France pour affaire, qui le soir faxait le boulot à ses collègues au Japon, et qui recevait le chiffrage terminé par retour au petit matin.
Les concurrents français ont paumé l'affaire.


----------



## Philito (11 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Gros avantage le décalage horaire.
> 
> J'ai connu un japonnais venu en France pour affaire, qui le soir faxait le boulot à ses collègues au Japon, et qui recevait le chiffrage terminé par retour au petit matin.
> Les concurrents français ont paumé l'affaire.



heu.....

la j avoue que je suis perdu, j arrete d essayer de calculer des heures..... je vais avoir la tete qui tourne si ca continue ici moi.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon bonjour quand meme ou bonsoir....


----------



## PetIrix (11 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> heu.....
> 
> la j avoue que je suis perdu, j arrete d essayer de calculer des heures..... je vais avoir la tete qui tourne si ca continue ici moi.....
> 
> ...



On va dire "salut" c'est intemporel!


----------



## PetIrix (11 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Quand il est 15.00 a Paris, il est 23.00 a Tokyo et 11.00 a Santiago,



Heure d'été ou heure d'hiver ??


----------



## einqui (11 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Gros avantage le décalage horaire.
> 
> J'ai connu un japonnais venu en France pour affaire, qui le soir faxait le boulot à ses collègues au Japon, et qui recevait le chiffrage terminé par retour au petit matin.
> Les concurrents français ont paumé l'affaire.



Bah, de toute façon, le Japon vaincra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais non, je ne suis pas conditionne....


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Bah, de toute façon, le Japon vaincra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fait quand même attention avec ce qui est arrivé à ton avatar t'en es pas loin on dirait


----------



## Philito (11 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Heure d'été ou heure d'hiver ??



Tu cherches vraiment a faire complique toi..... 

En fait ici il n y a que auatre heures de decalage car on est en heure d ete et vous en heure d hiver.... quand on rechangera.... il y aura six heures de decalage.....

Je te laisse calculer qui perd ou gagne des heures de sommeil.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et Einqui, j ai quand meme l impression que la Chine va gagner plus que le Japon !!! Non ????


----------



## einqui (11 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Et Einqui, j ai quand meme l impression que la Chine va gagner plus que le Japon !!! Non ????


Tss, Tsss, Tss,
Viens pas me casser mon truc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est nous qu'on va gagner.
Et puis si la Chine gagne, les japonais vont pas etre contents parce qu'ils aiment pas trop les chinois (oh, le doux euphemisme..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Philito (11 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Tss, Tsss, Tss,
> Viens pas me casser mon truc
> 
> 
> ...



Bon ce message me laisse un doute..... tu es japonais ou étranger expatrié en fait..... ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non, mais je sais qu'il y a une certaine inimité (à quel bonheur un clavier azerty, Mackie tu devrais essayer une fois.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) entre les japonais et les chinois.... mais pour l'instant, les chinois sont en train de devenir le méga marché mondial.... et bientot un des moteurs mondiaux..... faut qu'ils sachent le gérer et ne pas s'écrouler avec l'inflation que cela va créer.... Mais ne t'inquiètes pas mon rêve reste le Japon quand même....


----------



## einqui (11 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Bon ce message me laisse un doute..... tu es japonais ou étranger expatrié en fait..... ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, non... je suis bien francais expatrie. Si je reste trop longtemps, je vais etre japonise, mais je ne pense pas en etre encore la.

C'est vrai que la Chine devrait devenir une grande puissance economique dans peu de temps, mais il lui reste a changer de regime avant d'etre reconnue par tous officiellement (parce qu'officieusement, je crois que tout le monde se fout de savoir quel est le regime politique, du moment qu'il rapporte de l'argent au Marché.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Mais on s'eloigne du sujet...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

Ça fait longtemps que tu es là-bas? Tu connais bien la culture japonaise? Je te demande ça parce que dans ce cas j'aurais une question à te poser


----------



## einqui (12 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait longtemps que tu es là-bas? Tu connais bien la culture japonaise? Je te demande ça parce que dans ce cas j'aurais une question à te poser



Ca fait un an que je vis au Japon. Dire que je connais bien la culture japonaise serait un peu pretentieux, mais tu peux toujours demander. Et si je ne sais pas repondre, je demanderai l'avis d'amis qui sont la depuis plus de dix ans!


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Bon finalement, j'ai fait avec les moyens du bord. Donc, c'est depouille. Et j'ai pas fait dans la finesse, les thumbnails sont aussi lourds que les images.... Desole.
> 
> ...



Bravo Einqui, très sympa tes photos, il y en a juste trop peu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est vraiment sympa d'avoir des photos des macgénératitiens voyageurs.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment sympa d'avoir des photos des macgénératitiens voyageurs.


Bien vrai Paul ! ... ça nous fait sortir de la grisaille quotidienne ... et en plus, il pleut maintenant ...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, philito et einqui ... continuez à nous faire rever un peu !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et ... merci !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait un an que je vis au Japon. Dire que je connais bien la culture japonaise serait un peu pretentieux, mais tu peux toujours demander. Et si je ne sais pas repondre, je demanderai l'avis d'amis qui sont la depuis plus de dix ans!


Merci Einqui je t'envoie un MP pour ma question et je me répéte si cela pose trop de problèmes ne t'ennuie pas avec ça


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2003)

Semaine dernière ... quelque part en Europe ... réunion des responsables de services dans le cadre de la restructuration en présence des "nouveaux propriétaires"...
Notre groupe est séparé en deux : les moins de 40 ans dans une salle, les plus de 40 ans dans une autre (d'hab on était séparé par zones géographiques).
Je m'étonne de cette ségrégation auprès du comité organisateur de la réunion ... un cadre jeune et dynamique ose le ton de la plaisanterie : "on a fait deux enclos, l'un pour les chevaux de course, l'autre pour les chevaux de trait !" dit il en riant, fier de son bon mot et attendant probablement quelques félicitations au détour...
Silence complet ... on se regarde tous ... léger brouhaha ... un gars d'une soixantaine d'années fend la foule, se plante devant le comique et d'une voix forte lui gueule au visage : "Sortez ! Monsieur !!!" - C'était son boss !!! Arrrffffff ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'empeche, le mal était fait et c'est l'échine courbée et la crinière basse que les chevaux de trait ont rejoint leur enclos...

Bientot, peut-etre, des camions nous attendront à la sortie d'une hypothétique prochaine réunion ... on y montera tous, à la queue leu leu pour se rendre à l'abattoir le plus proche... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais, ce "qu'ils" ne savent pas, c'est qu'on a caché des gourdins dans nos crinières décrépies et que, malgré les sévices du temps, nos muscles sont encore puissants et entrainés ... Y'a de la ruade dans l'air ............!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













...Pourtant, c'est sympa un cheval de trait ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Les pur-sangs fringants et survoltés, hélas, tombent parfois de trop d'empressement et on les achève vite-fait au pied de l'obstacle qu'ils ont si mal négocié...
> *A choisir, je miserai sur un cheval de trait.*
> _Ca saute pas les obstacles, c'est plus poilu des jarrets, mais qu'est-ce que c'est joli et sympathique et réfléchi !!_
> Bonne journée, Vénérable Thebig.


Arrrffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Merci Roberto ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A vrai dire, tu m'as coupé l'herbe sous les sabots (hihi), j'allais justement en parler des fringants et superbes pur-sangs.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A partir de maintenant, appelez moi "Biggy" ... "Biggy", cheval de trait et fier de l'etre !


----------



## IP (19 Décembre 2003)

Un cheval de trait, ça labour et prépare le terrain pour faire frutifier celui-ci de longues années...
Un cheval de course, ça saccage la terre, ça brille un court moment puis ça fini à l'abattoir à la première gamelle...

Je prendrais ce lapsus comme un compliment....

Bonne chance Biggy !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2003)

IP a dit:
			
		

> Bonne chance Biggy !


Merci de tout coeur IP ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitié...


----------



## je_suis_un_idiot (21 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Merci de tout coeur IP !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'en ai les larmes aux yeux.

Un cheval de course c'est élégant.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Décembre 2003)

SATAN MERDE a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai les larmes aux yeux.
> Un cheval de course c'est élégant.


Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : petit connard va !!!


----------



## cloukipik (21 Décembre 2003)

Hé, hé...


----------



## Philito (23 Décembre 2003)

Dites, est-ce que quelqu'un a vu Einqui......

Sa dernière apparition fut une promesse de photos plus urbaines et depuis plus rien..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EINQUIIIIIII REVIENSSSSS S'IL TE PLAIT !!!!!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (27 Décembre 2003)

L'est où TheBig, je rentre après une semaine, et il n'est plus là ???

Je l'ai même vu tout rouge dans un tradada, et là plus rien ...

Mes informateurs m'ont envoyé une photo, mais je ne sais rien de plus ...


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2004)

Le déclic de la porte, un courant d'air frais, et Notre Dame de la Garde qui chinoise dans l'ombre de la ville. Pas encore le bruit habituel humain, juste un bruissement dans les arbres.
J'ai encore sur la peau l'odeur de la douche. Plus aucune présence féminine, si ce n'est un long cheveu que je prends entre deux doigts pour le laisser s'envoler.

Du côté du Prado, quelques voitures glissent doucement et je marche vers la mer. Impression étrange de ce petit matin dont je n'ai pas l'habitude, et d'une fuite. Pas le temps, ni l'envie de partager le café, l'attente de réponse sans question : le premier matin est toujours le plus difficile, surtout lorsque l'on a décidé à l'avance qu'il n'y en aurait pas d'autre. Pas envie d'y croire, malgré une odeur derrière l'oreille qui fait frissonner l'échine et un voile  blond qui colle aux lèvres. Malgré une peau qui glisse sous la paume, un regard qui bascule quelques centimètres au dessus du mien, et une respiration douce et régulière qui sent la menthe.


La mer est sombre, et des joggeurs frappent le bitume. C'est l'instant de la première Lucky qui brûle la gorge, dans un bruit de voiles qui claquent.
Tout à l'heure, je vais sauter dans la navette de 9:00 et regarder par le hublot le ciel à l'envers avant de prendre un café dans un bar parisien, seul dans le bruit du percolateur. Tout à l'heure elle se réveillera dans ce grand appartement tout blanc. Elle aussi trouvera un de mes cheveux et, poussant la porte de la baie vitrée, le regardera s'envoler.

Tout à l'heure, il y aura assez de kilomètres entre moi et hier soir, et entre nos villes de grande solitude.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (11 Février 2004)




----------



## Jean_Luc (12 Février 2004)

Merci Amok pour cette réflexion douce-amère...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lundi soir, j'ai remué mes illusions perdues ... doucement ... tout doucement pour ne pas qu'elles s'envolent ...
Je me suis rejoué le "film de ma vie", non pas un de ces grands films d'aventures romantiques ... non ! Le mien des films aurait plutot le gout un peu suranné de ces documentaires en noir et blanc que l'on regardait en famille les dimanches après-midi imprégnés d'ennui et de lassitude...
Maintenant que je suis au seuil du 3ième age, je me surprends à faire des "bilans" ... bilan de ce que j'ai pu apporter aux miens, à mes amis et à ceux qui m'entourent...
Ai-je été un "bon" fils, un "bon" père, un "bon" mari ???
(et accessoirement ... un bon MacUser ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Malheureusement, je n'ai aucune réponse à ces interrogations ... seulement le sentiment d'avoir fait "mon possible" en composant avec les servitudes du monde extérieur...
J'ai échappé à l'ignorance, à la misère, à la violence autant de fléaux qui sont le lot de beaucoup d'entre nous humains ...
J'ai connu l'amour, l'amitié et le plaisir d'avoir des enfants formidables ...
Mais, pour autant, ai-je profité de la vie, de ma vie à 100 % - la réponse est sans appel : NON !
Combien de temps n'ai-je pas perdu à peser le pour et le contre, à hésiter, à douter ... à tant hésiter qu'en définitive je n'ai rien fait... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le noeud du problème est là : JE suis responsable de mes illusions perdues, JE suis responsable de ces tonnes d'hésitations qui me poursuivent aujourd'hui ... j'ai oublié l'instinct ... l'instinct de joie et de plaisir ... l'instinct de VIE ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, dois-je regretter ces 54 ans de vie ... non ! certainement pas ! Quand d'un coté on a été une sorte de "privilégié" de la vie, ce serait mal vu de "cracher dans la soupe" !
Dois-je regretter la façon dont j'ai mené ma vie : peut-etre ! Mais je n'en aurai jamais la certitude...
Alors, amis qui me lisez, jeunes ou moins jeunes ... laissez parler votre coeur et votre instinct ... sortez des sentiers battus pour qu'arrivés au terme de votre vie, votre "sac aux illusions perdues" soit le plus léger possible...
Ce n'est qu'avec le coeur que l'on détruira ces putains de "villes de grande solitude" qui nous empoisonnent la vie !


----------



## Jean_Luc (12 Février 2004)

Les "mails de grande solitude" ... ...

Ca y est ... depuis un mois ça commence à tomber dru !
Quoi ?
Les mails d'adieu, d'au-revoir, d'au plaisir de vous revoir, etc... etc...
Des mails de potes du monde entier qui se sont fait viander au cours de la "grande restructuration multinationale"...
Des mails teintés d'amertume, parfois de désespoir, d'humour aussi...mais très peu ...
Des mails qui vous promettent de garder le contact alors qu'on sait très bien que c'est fichu...!
Et moi, là-dedans ... ?
Et bien, moi j'attend mon tour ... j'attend de monter sur l'échafaud en gentil mouton trop vieux pour ruer !
Tous les jours, quand j'ouvre mon Lotus Notes, y'en a bien 2 ou 3 comme ça que je range consciencieusement dans mon répertoire "potes virés" ... dérisoire cimetière d'amitiés forgées au fil du temps et des réunions périodiques ...
Peur ? Non ! meme pas !
Juste la crainte diffuse de se sentir inutile au moment ou le couperet tombera ... l'angoisse de rentrer chez soi en annonçant à tout le monde : "ça y est ... je suis viré !"
...et de se lever le lendemain matin avec 54 ans sur les bras en se disant qu'on est trop vieux pour trouver un nouveau job ou trop jeune et trop démuni pour se la couler douce au soleil...
Pendant ce temps-là, le monde continue sur sa lancée ... des hommes, des femmes, des enfants souffrent et meurent tous les jours ... de faim, de froid, de maladie, de violence, de solitude...
Et moi, je suis là ! à attendre, balloté entre l'inquiétude et l'espoir de passer au travers ... meme pas l'envie d'un baroud d'honneur, non ... rien ...!
Rien qu'à m'apitoyer sur mon futur sort comme un gros nase...!
Tiens ... à cet instant précis, je me sens indigne...!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

>



Tiens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il faudrait que je lise ce thread


----------



## Jean_Luc (12 Février 2004)

La réponse est sous mes yeux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Un bistrot ... !!!
S'il m'arrive une merde ... j'ouvre un bistrot !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un truc du genre "Chez Thebig" ... Peace &amp; Love en tous genres ou on écouterait Woodstock en boucle devant quelques bonnes bières...
Quelques Macs pour surfer tranquille, une petite pièce réservée pour les AES, tables avec dégueuloirs incorporés, moules frites à tous les étages... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est bien sur !!!!!


----------



## bebert (12 Février 2004)

Arffff© !!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (12 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> La réponse est sous mes yeux !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est où .... j'arrive ....


----------



## Jean-iMarc (12 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Regarde là avant ...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (12 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, je suis là ! à attendre, balloté entre l'inquiétude et l'espoir de passer au travers ... meme pas l'envie d'un baroud d'honneur, non ... rien ...!
> Rien qu'à m'apitoyer sur mon futur sort comme un gros nase...!
> Tiens ... à cet instant précis, je me sens indigne...!!!



Tu te sens indigne ... indigne de quoi ?  je ne te suis pas là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Explique stp ...


----------



## Jean_Luc (13 Février 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Tu te sens indigne ... indigne de quoi ?  je ne te suis pas là
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simple : j'ai toujours dit à mes enfants que, dans l'adversité, ça ne servait à rien de se laisser aller et de s'apitoyer sur leur sort !!!
Exactement le contraire de ce que je fais depuis un mois ou deux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, je ne me sens pas très "droit dans mes bottes" !!!


----------



## alèm (13 Février 2004)

tu serais pas du genre "légérement prise de tête à tendance négative" toi ?


----------



## Jean_Luc (13 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] tu serais pas du genre "légérement prise de tête à tendance négative" toi ?








 ... en général : non ! Mais pour l'instant : oui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : mais ça va pas durer !!!


----------



## semac (13 Février 2004)

J'ai rien compris


----------



## Jean_Luc (13 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien compris








 ... moi non plus ! mais je suis un peu dispersé pour le moment... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tiens, je suis en train de te répondre, mais je me demande si c'est vraiment moi qui suis assis devant l'ordi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A moins que ce ne soit 2 autres qui dialoguent et que, toi-meme tu sois quelqu'un d'autre que celui auquel je pense... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais dans ce cas, qui sommes-nous vraiment ?????


----------



## Elisa (13 Février 2004)

Coucou Jean Luc. Me revoilou
Oh ben ça n'a pas l'air d'aller très fort.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keskispass ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elisa consolatrice


----------



## Jean_Luc (13 Février 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Elisa consolatrice


Maintenant ... ça va beaucoup mieux !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2004)

Jean-Luc!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jean-Luc!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jean-Luc!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jean-Luc!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jean-Luc!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jean-Luc!


----------



## Elisa (13 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant ... ça va beaucoup mieux !!!



Déjà ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Problème de boulot dirait on ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Février 2004)

J'aurai plutôt dit prostate hivernale... C'est fréquent chez notre flamand rose !!


----------



## Jean_Luc (13 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'aurai plutôt dit prostate hivernale... C'est fréquent chez notre flamand rose !!














 ... c'est vrai que c'est cyclique chez moi...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...manque juste un peu de soleil pour arranger tout ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : en vue d'une excursion ce week-end, recherche, meme d'occase, sac à prostate en bon état, si possible muni de roulettes tout-terrain et d'un différentiel NON auto-bloquant (elle a déjà tendance à se bloquer toute seule ... alors ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Faire offre par MP en évitant de me proposer des lanternes car j'ai tendance à les confondre avec des vessies ... et je me brule...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bande de nases va !


----------



## nato kino (13 Février 2004)

Un caddie... Ça ne te dit pas ? Joli tout plein, très CLASS, et surtout de très bon goût !!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (13 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ... moi non plus ! mais je suis un peu dispersé pour le moment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je t'ai déjà dit de ne pas fumer le dvd de matrix !!!!!


----------



## Luc G (13 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est vrai que c'est cyclique chez moi...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je vais essayer de t'envoyer un peu de soleil par DHL. Fais gaffe à ce que Kernic et Panel ne kidnappent pas le colis lorsqu'il arrive.


----------



## Jean_Luc (13 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Un caddie... Ça ne te dit pas


Mwouais ! D'ailleurs, je m'en sers déjà de temps en temps pour la promener dans le siège enfant incorporé, mais la fois dernière, je me la suis pincée dedans et elle a doublé de volume en 2 minutes.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heureusement que j'étais au rayon "brico", près des scies à métaux...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : toute ma vie j'entendrais ce gosse demander à sa mère : "dis maman ! pourquoi le monsieur il danse devant son caddie et qu'il est tout rouge ???" - et sa mère de me regarder droit dans les yeux en marmonnant : "c'est un pervers, mon chéri, un vieux pervers ! ... ça existe ... malheureusement !"


----------



## Jean-iMarc (13 Février 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Simple : j'ai toujours dit à mes enfants que, dans l'adversité, ça ne servait à rien de se laisser aller et de s'apitoyer sur leur sort !!!
> Exactement le contraire de ce que je fais depuis un mois ou deux !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, je pense que c'est juste le temps de se retourner, et puis ça va passer ... hein dis ...


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2004)

Paris, figée. Je me déplace sur son bitume comme la fumée dune défunte cigarette. Je chancelle et stagne en même temps : prisonnier de lair compressé entre les passants. Mon ombre prise dans les phares rasants donne lillusion du mouvement. Papillon affolé bourdonnant en silence. Des gens rient sans moi.

Je ne sais où aller ni vers quel piège me diriger. La brûlure de lalcool me laisse froid, comme un sourire brillant et bien trop maquillé Fétu entouré de titans je titube et trébuche : triste tesson bousculé par mes propres pas sur le pavé il me semble vain de continuer.

Pourtant je glisse sur les trottoirs, mécanique bien huilée. Archétype crétin du citadin blasé je découvre lennui comme à chaque fois. Jai pris la porte pour fuir les murs froids de lhôtel mais ce sont eux qui me rattrapent dans la rue.

Je ne connais que lattente.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Paris, figée. Je me déplace sur son bitume comme la fumée dune défunte cigarette. Je chancelle et stagne en même temps : prisonnier de lair compressé entre les passants. Mon ombre prise dans les phares rasants donne lillusion du mouvement. Papillon affolé bourdonnant en silence. Des gens rient sans moi.
> 
> Je ne sais où aller ni vers quel piège me diriger. La brûlure de lalcool me laisse froid, comme un sourire brillant et bien trop maquillé Fétu entouré de titans je titube et trébuche : triste tesson bousculé par mes propres pas sur le pavé il me semble vain de continuer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

>


merci


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Mars 2004)

C'est bien d'écrire en attendant le bus.


----------



## macelene (30 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien d'écrire en attendant le bus.











  tu le prends toi le bus ????  Pffff


----------



## purestyle (31 Mars 2004)

hum, personellement je suis fasciné par les mégalopoles la nuit.
J'avais lu un bouquin sur Alain Pacadis et ses nuits parisiennes, je m'y retrouve dans certaines "émotions". Je suis peut être maso, mais j'adore le côté urbain de ma vie. Le béton partout, les longs boulevards, la lumière orange, la faune qui ne sort que la nuit, les bars, les clubs, j'aime bien aussi faire un tour en Vespa vers 3 heures du mat en pleine semaine...
le pire c'est au printemps quand le jour se lève très tôt et qu'on sort d'un club, la vision du jour et des gens qui vont bosser est déprimante sur le coup.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Paris, figée. Je me déplace sur son bitume comme la fumée dune défunte cigarette. Je chancelle et stagne en même temps : prisonnier de lair compressé entre les passants. Mon ombre prise dans les phares rasants donne lillusion du mouvement. Papillon affolé bourdonnant en silence. Des gens rient sans moi.
> 
> Je ne sais où aller ni vers quel piège me diriger. La brûlure de lalcool me laisse froid, comme un sourire brillant et bien trop maquillé Fétu entouré de titans je titube et trébuche : triste tesson bousculé par mes propres pas sur le pavé il me semble vain de continuer.
> 
> ...













...je connais !!!


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...je connais !!!


En fait ce texte traînait depuis quelques temps il est en partie inspiré de ce thread et de son innitiateur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et de quelques lointaines nuits derrance.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2004)

Non ! Je ne suis pas toujours de bonne humeur...
Non ! Je n'ai pas toujours le mot pour rire...

Comme tout le monde d'ailleurs...!!! ... et heureusement !!!

D'ailleurs, en ces temps-ci, je suis plutôt du genre à m'esclaffer la journée - (il faut bien vivre ... et j'ai des enfants à qui j'ai inculqué que l'humour était l'arme ultime... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et à angoisser la nuit quand des images sombres viennent troubler la quiétude de mes rêves immobiles...

Parfois je cours au ralenti, semblant donner toute mon énergie, et ne parvenant pas à m'arracher au sol spongieux qui m'attire inexorablement vers lui ... comme au cinéma, des images défilent à droite ou à gauche ... parfois terribles, parfois incompréhensibles mais toujours mystérieuses et annonciatrices d'une grande lassitude quand le matin poindra...

Cette angoisse est sourde et diffuse ... elle commence toujours par vous attaquer au creux de l'estomac, vous le tordant pour vous faire comprendre que la quiétude est terminée... lorsque quelques gouttes de sueur perlent à votre front ... il est déjà trop tard ! ..."Elle" s'est invitée au plus profond de vous, chassant le sommeil et rameutant tous vos vieux démons...

Et vous restez là ... et las ! couché sur le dos, l'oeil ouvert sur le vide de la nuit ... à guetter le moindre bruit et à espérer qu'enfin "elle" vous oublie, du moins pour quelques heures ou pour quelques nuits... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme dans le "Grand Meaulnes", vos visions sont embrumées et semblent flotter au-dessus du sol ... des mains se tendent, des visages vous scrutent, des corps immatériels vous frolent dans l'obscurité pour s'estomper dans l'infini de votre âme torturée...

Ce demi-sommeil, cette demi-mort devrais-je dire, n'est pas effroyable, mais elle vous perturbe au plus profond de votre être et bouscule l'ordre que vous croyiez établi de vos pensées...

Alors, quand "elle" arrive, je fais face ... inutile de tenter de retrouver un semblant de sommeil ... "elle" est trop subtile pour se laisser distraire et trop hargneuse que pour vous abandonner...

Il m'est souvent arrivé de m'habiller et de prendre la voiture quand l'aube est encore trop éloignée ... et de rouler, tous feux allumés pour que les ombres qui défilent me prouvent que j'existe encore...

Pas de radio ... le silence est mon compagnon ... il me calme et me berce au rythme de mes pérégrinations...

Parfois, je suis allé à Ostende retrouver mon capitaine de père sur son bateau de pierre et de bois fixé à jamais au bord de l'horizon ... je m'accoude sur la jetée, regardant passer les cargos dans le bruit rauque et régulier de leurs diesels ... la lumière tournoyante du phare me donne un peu le vertige ... j'écoute ... j'écoute le bruit des vagues qui meurent sur le brise-lames ... j'écoute les bruits de la nuit ... si particuliers, si mystérieux...
L'eau est sombre et glauque ... c'est tout juste si l'on distingue les crêtes d'argent qui vont et viennent au rythme des marées...
Les odeurs vous submergent, mélange d'air marin, d'iode, de poissons et de pourritures ... c'est comme si chaque chose se pressait d'exhaler avant que le jour ne se lève...

Le temps n'a plus d'importance... vous êtes en dehors du temps ... en dehors de vous aussi ... combien de fois n'ai-je pas eu l'impression de survoler mon corps tristement attaché à la gravité terrestre, piètre et mortelle enveloppe d'un esprit condamné à l'habiter le temps de mon passage ici-bas ...

Quand le temps le permet, je regarde les étoiles accrochées tout là-haut ... je me mets à imaginer un voyage intersidéral qui m'amènerait sur la plus éloignée et la plus mystérieuse d'entre toutes ... je m'imagine, flottant dans l'espace, frôlant la grande ourse et la voie lactée dans une pluie d'or et de lumière ... le corps a ses limites ... l'imagination n'en a aucune ... vous vous sentez libre ... vous êtes libre ... vous faites partie de l'univers et de son infini... vous êtes infini !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelques lumières brillent au loin ... déjà le port s'ébroue dans le brouillard matinal et quelques mouettes joueuses tournoient autour de vous...

Je relève mon col ... il est temps de rentrer ... salut Pa et à bientôt...

Je repasse par la plage, foulant le sable encore humide dans lequel je me roulais lorsque j'étais mioche ... on faisait des châteaux, des chasses au trésor, on courait, on riait ... on était heureux, insouciants...
Je devais avoir 5 ou 6 ans et j'en avais marre de trimballer toujours le même petit seau jaune et la même pelle rouge en plastic ... je voulais du neuf ... du "à la mode", comme les autres !
Un jour, je les ai enterrés au plus profond de la plage et j'ai dit que je les avais perdus ... si ça tombe, ils sont encore là, tristes Titanics de mon enfance perdue ... irrémédiablement perdue !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lorsque le moment viendra de quitter cette terre, j'espère que la mort, emberlificotée d'une mansuétude peu habituelle, me permettra de m'en aller d'ici ... juste au moment ou le jour embrasse la nuit et que la mer se pare de mille feux... je sentirais la main de mon père dans ma main et il me dira de sa voix douce : "Allez viens, fiston ... on rentre !!!"


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2004)

*Zebig©® a dit :* «  lhumour est larme ultime »
 et de temps en temps, lhumour est larme ultime _text coming soon_ 

*Roberto a titré :* «  kestufoudanslakom »
Jessaye de trouver du temps pour écrire


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Mars 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu le prends toi le bus ????  Pffff



Toi t'as du te le prendre, le bus...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (31 Mars 2004)

Tu fais chier TheBig, c'est beau !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Merci !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2004)

...la semaine prochaine, je serai à Milan ... seul, une fois de plus... et pour le boulot ... malheureusement ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec moi, en plus de mon APN, quelques posts triés sur le volet question de résister à un petit coup de cafard éventuel et passager ... (je déteste les chambres d'hotels !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...
... la suite ... à partir de jeudi prochain ...


----------



## einqui (6 Mai 2004)

Coucou,

Cela faisait bien longtemps que je n'etais pas passe. A l'epoque, j'avais promis d'autres photos du Japon.... Mais le temps de faire le site et de deprimer au boulot...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j'ai pris enooooormement de retard.
Mais c'est fait, alors je tiens ma promesse et je vous donne l'adress du site ou elles sont visibles :

www.furanku.net

Un grand merci a tous ceux qui m'ont aide


----------



## Philito (6 Mai 2004)

Coucou Einqui,

Content de te revoir..... et très chouettes photos... ça me fait penser que je dois m'y remettre.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, juste une pitite question: ça veut dire quoi (si ça a une signification) "furanku"..... ?


----------



## einqui (6 Mai 2004)

Philito, bien le bonjour, et desole de t'avoir fait attendre. 
Heureux que les photos te plaisent.

Et j'espere bien que tu vas te remettre a la photo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pour le nom du site : simple : mon prenom est Franck, mais en japonais, le nombre de syllabes est tres limite (en particulier, ils ne peuvent quasiment pas mettre deux consonnes de suite, sauf si la premiere est n). Donc pour dire Franck, ils disent Furanku


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2004)

Salut Einqui et Philito ... ça me fait toujours bien plaisir de vous lire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... et si en plus il y a quelques photos en rab, c'est Broadway ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Perso, en ce qui concerne Milan ... rien à raconter ... pas d'aventures, pas d'incidents ... rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait, tout ce que j'ai vu de Milan se résume au trajet allant de l'aéroport au centre-ville et vice-versa.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour le reste, ça a été boulot, boulot et puis boulot ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seule joie émergeant de ce voyage relativement monotone : le fait de travailler sur place dans un environnement exclusivement "Mac" chez le 1er client d'Apple en Italie ! Une véritable caverne d'Ali-Baba ... un véritable show-room de la technologie Apple sans un seul PC à l'horizon ... tout au moins avant que je n'arrive pour implémenter une connexion SAP ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









... Argh ! je vous envie tous les deux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En attendant ... toutes mes belges amitiés !


----------



## einqui (6 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Argh ! je vous envie tous les deux !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bijour M. The Big (ca me fait plaisir de t'appeler the Big parce que ca me rappelle un collegue fort sympathique, quoi qu'un peu special,..... donc sympathique, que j'avais en France)

Desole que tu n'aies pu voir plus de choses que l'aeroport de Milan.
Cela dit, ne m'envie pas, la chose que je connais le mieux au Japon c'est le trajet de chez moi au boulot


----------



## Philito (6 Mai 2004)

Salut Einqui et Biggie !!!!

Bon, big, il serait temps que l'on reposte des photos tous les deux non....? J'ai toujours ce projet de faire mon site web personel avec mon book et mes photos.... mais c'est toujours le webdesigner qui a son site en dernier.....

Pour ce qui est de vos trajets maison ou aéroport au boulot..... ici le bonheur.... dans ce petit village côtier du Chili au bord du pacifique, je bosse de chez moi pour mon boss qui est lui à Santiago et le seul trajet récurrent est de la maison à l'océan une ou deux fois par jour et aller améliorer son surf..... bosser entre les deux et un peu la nuit et que c'est bon se retrouver assis sur sa planche au milieu de l'océan à contempler le coucher de soleil en attendant cette dernière vague qui vous ramène au rivage.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et le titre me fait penser que parfois les villes de solitude ont du bon..... ici il n'y a pas beaucoup de gens, dans cette petite station balnéaire et cette tranquilité est vraiment plaisante....

Une petite photo pour la route (sorry pour les 100k, mais comme elle est déjà sur le serveur et pas envie de la redimmensionner.....) mais sinon c'est là qu'on habite, juste derrière ma tête.....


----------



## Jean-iMarc (6 Mai 2004)

(soupir !)


----------



## einqui (7 Mai 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> ici le bonheur.... dans ce petit village côtier du Chili au bord du pacifique, je bosse de chez moi pour mon boss qui est lui à Santiago et le seul trajet récurrent est de la maison à l'océan une ou deux fois par jour et aller améliorer son surf.....



Fais gaffe aux requins!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant a bosser chez soi..... Le reve. Malheureusement irrealisable au Japon ou les heures de presence au boulot sont presque aussi importantes que le travail accompli.
Quand tu surfes, regardes a l'ouest et pense a ce pauvre Einqui qui bosse


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Lieu : un grand hotel de la banlieue de Milan
Heure : 22H30
Etat d'esprit : solitaire

Je hais les pianistes de bar ... surtout ceux qui jouent dans les bars des grands hotels, dans la pénombre et la solitude de ces salons enluminés et désoeuvrés...

Quelques habitués sans doute ... on les reconnaît à la façon dont ils tiennent leur verre ... élégamment, avec la nonchalance de ceux qui ont fait ça toute leur vie ... cigarette aux lèvres et regards qui s'enfuient au gré des volutes de fumée bleue...

Quelques "inhabitués" aussi ... dont moi ... éparpillés deci-delà dans les fauteuils aussi profonds que leur solitude... guettant du regard la porte d'entrée comme si d'un seul coup, une apparition même furtive leur ferait oublier qu'ils s'ennuient...

L'ennui ... il est omniprésent ! même dans les mains de ce pianiste qui s'évertue sur une sonate dont je ne connais même pas le nom !

Il s'emmerde aussi ! autant que sa musique l'emmerde et que nous l'emmerdons...

Tout juste s'il ne baille pas ... et comme je le comprend !

Je me lève, verre en main, discrètement ... je ne vais pas directement vers lui pour ne pas le brusquer ! Je circonvole un peu et pour terminer, me retrouve à sa gauche, juste derrière lui...

Il se tourne vers moi, me sourit comme pour s'excuser de n'être pas déjà 5 pages de partition plus loin...

Je lui montre son verre vide, posé sur le piano et, joignant le geste à la parole, je lui propose de prendre quelque chose...

Il baragouine quelque chose en italien ... et m.... je ne parle pas un traître mot d'italien ... en anglais peut-être ... même pas ... 

J'appelle le garçon et tant bien que mal, lui demande d'offrir à boire au pianiste ... whisky coca ... ok ! va pour un whisky coca...

Chopin - je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai envie de l'appeler Chopin - se tourne vers moi, lève son verre à ma santé, bois, le repose sur le bois verni ... ferme sa partition et, à ma grande surprise, débute "Rhapsody in blue" ... ses mains courent sur le clavier et Broadway s'illumine... 

Je m'éloigne un peu ... m'assied dans un sofa profond et goûte la musique qui m'envahit ... doucement ... tout doucement...

Je hais les pianistes de bar pour les coeurs qu'ils chavirent de leurs notes doucereuses et alertes, pour les souvenirs qu'ils ramènent à la surface, pour les vagues de mélancolie qui vous assaillent en flux et reflux incessants...

Parfois, je voudrais être un "pianiste de bar" et jouer avec les sons plutôt qu'avec les mots.....


----------



## Nephou (11 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Lieu : un grand hotel de la banlieue de Milan
> Heure : 22H30
> Etat d'esprit : solitaire
> 
> ...








Au passage, tu devrais lire _Sonate de bar_ dHervé Letellier 

_ps : ça me fait penser à une ville que jai dans un de mes carnets_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Lieu : un grand hotel de la banlieue de Milan
> Heure : 22H30
> Etat d'esprit : solitaire
> 
> ...


tu joues pourtant très bien des mots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu veux un whisky-coca ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tu veux un whisky-coca ?


Avec plaisir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou plutôt non ! avec de la glace !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et je te joue quoi ??? ... "Les mots bleus" ?????


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Avec plaisir !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the rocks ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 peut-tu jouer des mots d'amour pour les femmes du forum ? (j'ai l'impression de parler à Cyranno)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> peut-tu jouer des mots d'amour pour les femmes du forum ?








 ... je peux peut-être essayer, mais mes spécialités sont "les bons sentiments", "l'humour nase" et le "pipi-caca"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






A chacun son truc !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...les mots d'amour, c'est plutôt à la maison que je les déclame !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... je peux peut-être essayer, mais mes spécialités sont "les bons sentiments", "l'humour nase" et le "pipi-caca"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


même ça c beau monsieur Thebig'


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> même ça c beau monsieur Thebig'


Euh ! Tigrou ! T'en fais pas trop là .....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2004)

Et voilà ... !
Pas besoin d'être dans une grande ville glauque la nuit pour ressentir ce poids au niveau de l'estomac.....  
Un dimanche après-midi bien morne ou tout vous échappe suffit amplement....
Votre femme qui tire la gueule depuis 2 jours pour une connerie ... vos enfants qui vous reprochent de ne pas avoir 15 ans de moins pour faire comme le père d'un copain qui se la pète grave avec son quad ... et ces p... de pluies d'orage qui n'arrêtent pas...  
Vivement demain au boulot pour se donner un peu d'air !  
Aujourd'hui, je me sens triste, seul, vieux et con ... Hé oui, ça m'arrive aussi, comme à chacun d'entre nous d'ailleurs...  
Le tout est que ça ne dure pas......
...ça faisait bien longtemps que les gros smileys verts rigolards ... ne me font pas rigoler !
Alors, je viens ici vous dire "merci" ... merci parce que vos threads délirants me font oublier un instant ce noeud à l'estomac...
La soirée sera longue ... mais demain sera un autre jour ...
Je vous souhaite tout le bonheur du monde....
A demain...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> La soirée sera longue ... mais demain sera un autre jour ...



On est là, Jean-Luc. Tu sais bien qu'ici il y a toujours une lampe allumée. 

P.S. : Pourquoi ta dernière phrase, "demain sera un autre jour", me fait-elle obstinément penser à Scarlett O'Hara ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On est là, Jean-Luc. Tu sais bien qu'ici il y a toujours une lampe allumée.



Au temps pour moi : j'ai encore oublié de fermer la porte de ce putain de frigo.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au temps pour moi : j'ai encore oublié de fermer la porte de ce putain de frigo.


T'en fais pas Doc ... ce dont j'aurais besoin aujourd'hui, c'est un phare et pas une loupiotte de frigo ...  
Merci Doc !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ... !
> Pas besoin d'être dans une grande ville glauque la nuit pour ressentir ce poids au niveau de l'estomac.....
> Un dimanche après-midi bien morne ou tout vous échappe suffit amplement....
> Votre femme qui tire la gueule depuis 2 jours pour une connerie ... vos enfants qui vous reprochent de ne pas avoir 15 ans de moins pour faire comme le père d'un copain qui se la pète grave avec son quad ... et ces p... de pluies d'orage qui n'arrêtent pas...
> ...



Il paraît que c'est une excellente thérapie !  Pour de plus amples informations voir ici. 
Autre solution pour avoir du son entre 25 et 50 Hertz voir ici pour une location. 
Sache qu'il faut prévoir le shampooing démêlant et la brosse à dent électrique pour l'hygiène durant le séjour chez toi puisque effet toute sa blancheur dentaire il veut garder !   

PS: La prochaine fois enleve la photo de la ptéro de toutes les tentations de ton fond d'écran !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Uniquement sur ordonnance
> 
> Tu avais oublié d'enlevé la photo de la ptéro de toutes les tentations de ton fond d'écran ? Et voilà une négligeance qui peut coûter cher



Même pô !!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Même pô !!!!!! :rateau:



J'ai édité tu peux retourner voir il y a d'autres moyens thérapeutiques 

Ben alors ! Mets la tout de suite comme ça au moins tu sauras pourquoi !   

Èvidemment elle risque de faire la gueule encore deux ou trois jours mais bon après tu remplaces par un truc du genre et hop le tour est joué


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2004)

Et m..... Tibo !   
Tu m'avais pourtant promis de ne jamais te servir de cette photo ...    

C'est bien la dernière fois que tu me tires ... (enfin ... façon de parler hein !!!!!!    )

 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et m..... Tibo !
> Tu m'avais pourtant promis de ne jamais te servir de cette photo ...
> 
> C'est bien la dernière fois que tu me tires ... (enfin ... façon de parler hein !!!!!!    )
> ...



...c'est-à-dire j'avais aussi ça et d'ailleurs je voulais te demander à quoi servent les deux petites ficelles façon yorkshire (le jambon, pas le chien !) ?


----------



## macelene (18 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> T'en fais pas Doc ... ce dont j'aurais besoin aujourd'hui, c'est un phare et pas une loupiotte de frigo ...
> Merci Doc !


être ton phare dans la nuit...      
Tu sais bien que dans le monde tu trouveras encore et souvent une petite grande lumière pour éclairer ton chemin...
:love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2004)

Il me semblait pourtant que Zebig n'etait pas une lumiere


----------



## Grug (19 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est-à-dire j'avais aussi ça et d'ailleurs je voulais te demander à quoi servent les deux petites ficelles façon yorkshire (le jambon, pas le chien !) ?


 c'est très gai ici


----------



## Amok (2 Août 2004)

Martin est à l'heure. Toujours égal à lui même, entièrement vétu de blanc immaculé. Il faut qu'un jour je lui demande comment il peut réaliser ce miracle : cinq minutes dans cet environnement et je suis rouge jusqu'aux genoux, couvert de cette terre si caractéristique.

Il sourit. Les européens sont vraiment étranges, me dit-il. Il doit faire allusion à mon boîtier qui me laisse une trace rouge permanente sur le côté droit du corps. Quel interêt de collectionner les instants ? je n'ai pas de réponses à lui donner : moi aussi je me pose parfois la question.

Nous marchons dans la poussière quelques centaines de mètres. Dans sa main, un sac plastique semi translucide. La route s'éloigne et je commence à percevoir l'endroit où il vit. Un cube de béton posé au milieu de rien, blanc comme ses vétements et qui explose dans l'ocre.

La "porte" est un tissu bariolé, l'intérieur ne comportant qu'une paillasse, quelques effets et un poste de radio. Avec application, il allume l'appareil et cherche une station.

La musique est lente et douce. Il ouvre alors le sac et commence à séparer les feuilles, à peine séchées. Son regard brillant mesure la quantité exacte dont il a besoin. Juste un peu de nettoyage, les graines roulant sur le côté... Puis il découpe une longue bande dans un vieux numéro du "Soleil".

A peine le temps d'essayer de voir quel titre nous allons consumer qu'il approche la flamme, puis me passe l'objet.

...

Cela doit faire une heure que nous sommes là. Le vent se lève, faisant onduler le tissu qui jusqu'à présent masquait l'horizon : des Baobabs s'étendent à l'infini, dans le pointillé de mon champ de vision. Sur la ligne qui sépare la terre du ciel, des femmes marchent dans la poussière qui vole autour de nous. D'un seul coup  le son grésillant qui coule du carton gris du haut parleur prend forme : Indochine.

Je suis le soleil qui plonge.

Indochine, Paris, France. Martin n'est déjà plus qu'un souvenir. Je croise son regard, il me sourit. Martin sourit toujours.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2004)

Que de silence et de beauté dans cet ailleurs ocre rouge


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2004)

... merci pour ce beau texte, Amok !!! ...  
... une bonne occasion de remonter le sujet et de partager une fois de plus nos sentiments !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2004)

L'âge aidant (  ), je deviens de plus en plus nostalgique des bons moments du passé et plus particulièrement de la période couvrant les années 1960 à 1970 ... j'y pense souvent et tellement que parfois je dois passer pour un vieux radoteur auprès de mes enfants...
J'avoue que jamais je n'aurais imaginé qu'un jour je ressentirai cette sorte de spleen qui vous laisse pensif et hagard à n'importe quel moment du jour ou de la nuit...
Il suffit d'un rien ... musique, odeurs, bruits ... pour que ce "vague-à-l'âme" me submerge...
A croire que je décroche doucement du rythme effréné de la vie que nous connaissons actuellement, moi qui me vante partout d'être "up-to-date", énergique et confiant dans l'avenir malgré mes 55 ans...  
Je sais pertinemment bien que notre cerveau est sélectif et qu'il privilégie les bons moments au détriment des mauvais ... cette période qui me "nostalgise" un max n'était certainement pas ni meilleure ni pire que la période que nous connaissons actuellement ... elle était différente en ce sens probablement que j'avais moins de responsabilités familiales ou autres et que mon esprit était libre pour imaginer un destin heureux et sans problèmes...
En fait, je crois que tout doucement, je me bâtis un refuge ... une cabane au fond de mon esprit ... un endroit ou tout est beau et gentil pour me permettre de résister à la dure réalité de notre époque... un "cimetière des éléphants" en quelque sorte... un purgatoire ou on se prépare pour LE grand voyage, celui qui vous conduira vers l'éternité par la porte des Anges...
Drôle de vie ... drôle de destin que celui de l'homme de naître de la poussière et de retourner dans la poussière cosmique de l'infini, là ou ne sommes plus que rêves jouant avec les nébuleuses...
L'âge vous apporte une certaine "sagesse" et un certain "recul" vis-à-vis des choses de la vie en général ... il vous "soporifise" un max pour tenter de vous faire oublier que l'inéluctable s'approche à grands pas ... l'âge est un traître en habits de lumière....


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> L'âge aidant (  ), je deviens de plus en plus nostalgique des bons moments du passé et plus particulièrement de la période couvrant les années 1960 à 1970 ... j'y pense souvent et tellement que parfois je dois passer pour un vieux radoteur auprès de mes enfants...
> J'avoue que jamais je n'aurais imaginé qu'un jour je ressentirai cette sorte de spleen qui vous laisse pensif et hagard à n'importe quel moment du jour ou de la nuit...
> Il suffit d'un rien ... musique, odeurs, bruits ... pour que ce "vague-à-l'âme" me submerge...
> A croire que je décroche doucement du rythme effréné de la vie que nous connaissons actuellement, moi qui me vante partout d'être "up-to-date", énergique et confiant dans l'avenir malgré mes 55 ans...
> ...



 magnifique maitre


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Août 2004)

"La porte des anges", "l'âge est un traître en habits de lumière"...  


_PS: Merci Modérator d'avoir passé l'aspirateur _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> magnifique maitre


...appelle-moi simplement Yoshi !!!!!!    
(c'est comme ça que mes enfants m'appellent depuis que j'ai été me raser les cheveux la semaine dernière ... parait que je ressemble à Yoshi dans Mario Kart !!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: )
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (3 Août 2004)

Yahaha ! Je le connais bien Yoshi 
Très bonnes références tes petits enfants (et bon humour aussi, on dirait - doit y avoir un lien de parenté) 

Tiens, le voilà dans son 4x4 :


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

hihihihihi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, le voilà dans son 4x4 :


C'est vrai que la ressemblance est frappante !!!!!!     :rateau: 






 :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

doh !!! Pinaise, qu'est ce qu'ils ont fait a mon Zebig ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> doh !!! Pinaise, qu'est ce qu'ils ont fait a mon Zebig ???


...coupe d'été, Bassman, coupe d'été !!!!!


----------



## bebert (3 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que la ressemblance est frappante !!!!!!     :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Après le maître Yoda, voici le maître Yoshi !!!  :love:


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...coupe d'été, Bassman, coupe d'été !!!!!


 A quel parfum la boule de ta coupe ??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> A quel parfum la boule de ta coupe ??


...du côté arrière de la boule, c'est parfum "Désert de Gobi" !!!!     :love:


----------



## macelene (3 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:



Pas mal, pas mal du tout...  même pas peur


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

T'as le coeur costaud macelene, pasque ca fou la trouille quand meme


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'as le coeur costaud macelene, pasque ca fou la trouille quand meme


   ... bande de nases va !!! ...   

Man ... ils font des remarques sur ton fils !!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'as le coeur costaud macelene, pasque ca fou la trouille quand meme



J'espère avoir le c½ur costaud... il le faut.
Apologise Mon TheBIg   t'as raison
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> avec ce que je vois toute la journée...
> 
> des vertes et des pas mûres   ou des fois un peut trop...



trop vertes ou trop mures


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> avec ce que je vois toute la journée...
> des vertes et des pas mûres   ou des fois un peut trop...


...arrggh ! tu t'enfonces, Hélène, tu t'enfonces !!!  
ps : d'ailleurs après vérification d'usage au microscope, la mienne n'est ni verte, ni "pas mûre", ni "trop mûre".... un rose ancien du meilleur acabit !!!!     :rateau:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2004)

... à l'occasion, vous pourriez me dire ce que ces conneries viennent faire dans "Les villes de grande solitude" ?????   
ps : c'est encore vous qui m'avez poussé hein !!!!!!   :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

meuh t'es beau comme un coeur mon zebig


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> meuh t'es beau comme un coeur mon zebig


Bon ! ça va ! je te mets en réservation pour un coup de boule.... :love:


----------



## guytantakul (3 Août 2004)

Mais oui t'es très bien (je pensais que la barbe était passée à la trappe, moi...)


----------



## guytantakul (3 Août 2004)

Un Yoshi barbu  :mouais:   
Euh... ils se droguent pas tes petits enfants, des fois ?


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

ben ils fument comme zebig


----------



## guytantakul (3 Août 2004)

oui, mais ca, ca compte pas


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

De toute façon, je vois pas ce que vous lui reprochez à sa coupe de cheveux ! 
Je la trouve très bien sa coupe de cheveux !
D'ailleurs, tiens c'est pour dire ... j'ai la même !


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

ah t'as encore des cheveux ???? a ton age ?


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Farpaitement !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Martin est à l'heure. Toujours égal à lui même, entièrement vétu de blanc immaculé. Il faut qu'un jour je lui demande comment il peut réaliser ce miracle : cinq minutes dans cet environnement et je suis rouge jusqu'aux genoux, couvert de cette terre si caractéristique.
> 
> Il sourit. Les européens sont vraiment étranges, me dit-il. Il doit faire allusion à mon boîtier qui me laisse une trace rouge permanente sur le côté droit du corps. Quel interêt de collectionner les instants ? je n'ai pas de réponses à lui donner : moi aussi je me pose parfois la question.
> 
> ...



Pardon de vous interrompre les enfants, mais je trouve ça moche de flooder dans ce sujet.
Rassurez-vous, il en reste d'autres qui n'attendent que ça.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> L'âge aidant (  ), je deviens de plus en plus nostalgique des bons moments du passé et plus particulièrement de la période couvrant les années 1960 à 1970 ... j'y pense souvent et tellement que parfois je dois passer pour un vieux radoteur auprès de mes enfants...
> J'avoue que jamais je n'aurais imaginé qu'un jour je ressentirai cette sorte de spleen qui vous laisse pensif et hagard à n'importe quel moment du jour ou de la nuit...
> Il suffit d'un rien ... musique, odeurs, bruits ... pour que ce "vague-à-l'âme" me submerge...
> A croire que je décroche doucement du rythme effréné de la vie que nous connaissons actuellement, moi qui me vante partout d'être "up-to-date", énergique et confiant dans l'avenir malgré mes 55 ans...
> ...



Je remonte ceci également.


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

Ce matin la ville a une odeur que je connais. Bizarre voir même étrange.
Je me prend au jeu de respirer cette odeur en fermant les yeux.

L'air est frais, une tourterelle chante, pour un peu j'entendrais la mer rouler pas loin. Ca y est j'y suis, je revois mon chez moi en Bretagne, un matin d'été ou la rosée se dépose. 
Le genre de matin ou il faut remonter le duvet sur ses épaules et la regarder encore dormir. 
Le genre de matin ou le p'tit déjeuné sera prit assis dans l'herbe, salué par le hibou qui habite dans ce grand sapin en haut.
Le genre de matin ou il fait bon prendre un bain de mer; elle est tellement proche qu'il serait bête de ne pas y aller; puis rentrer lui faire un baiser salé qui la surprendra.
Le genre de matin ou tu es simplement en harmonie. Pour un peu j'entendrai presque les hérons se disputer une grenouille dans le marais.

J'ouvre enfin les yeux. Merde, le voyage n'a pas tant fonctionné et j'suis a la bourre.


----------



## gjouvenat (4 Août 2004)

Vive Paris


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Août 2004)

Pas facile d'aller lui parler, la vie l'a tellement abîmé ! Il a résisté comme il a pu et a reporté son affection sur son chien. 
Il conserve un dédain pour l'humanité qui l'a trahi. Elle l'a poussé là dans ce jardin et sur ma route un jour d'hiver, il y a quelques années. Il n'est pas le seul.
Je m'approche avec un sourire, son chien se lève et vient vers de moi. Il ne grognera pas, il ne l'a jamais fait même les jours où je n'avais pas de friandise dans ma poche pour lui. Parfois son maître le gronde gentiment, lui reprochant de me lècher la main. Parcelle d'affection perdue de la part de son compagnon de solutide. La dernière fois il n'a rien dit mais la vie a peut être été plus dure ces deniers temps. C'est un bon gardien "Le chien", il est vigilant. D'ailleurs l'autre nuit il a éloigné quelqu'un me dit-il fièrement. Il faut dire qu'il impressionne lorsqu'il s'élance mettant à rude épreuve la corde qui le retient. 
Nous nous taisons quelques instants tandis que le silence et la chaleur écrasent le feuillage des arbres. Il fait chaud dans ce jardin sans fontaine mais nous sommes bien à l'ombre des arbres. Il déclare en vouloir à la municipalité d'avoir fait coupé l'eau à cause des travaux.  Il m'avoue avoir des difficultés à en trouver. Il lui faudra aller plus loin pour laver ses chaussettes et prendre soin de sa barbe qu'il garde bien taillée grâce à un miroir de poche. Il prèfère rester dans ce quartier, il a ses habitudes. 
Dans ses propos, il est toujours sévère vis à vis de la société qu'il juge égoïste et des gens qui prennent des chiens pour les frapper. Comment peut-on faire mal à un animal, il ne comprend pas. Le silence s'installe quelques minutes. Il me pose quelques questions sur ma vie. Le chien aboie à la vue d'un passant. 
Tandis qu'il fait de plus en plus chaud, même sous les feuillages, notre conversation se termine. Nous nous souhaitons une bonne journée et je lui dis que je repasserai voir comment va "Le chien". Il me sourit.


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

Tibo :


----------



## guytantakul (4 Août 2004)

Bravo tibo  :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (4 Août 2004)

vous pleignez pas moi je j'habite a angoulème alors plus mort tu meur


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2004)

Hier, soir, j'avais décidé de rendre visite à un de mes oncles qui dépasse allègrement les 70 ans et qui est seul depuis que sa femme est décédée l'année dernière.....

Mais d'abord, faut que je vous explique un truc : depuis tout petit, j'ai toujours entendu "les gens" l'appeler "le cocu" ... pour tout le quartier, c'était Fernand "le cocu" ... quand on est môme ça fait toujours bien rigoler, de même que toutes les histoires que les gens bien intentionnés racontaient  ... du style ... "il est à peine parti bosser que l'amant de sa femme arrive 5 minutes après !" ... j'en passe et des meilleures !!!
En bref, Fernand a été sa vie durant un vaudeville à lui tout seul ... amants sous le lit, dans l'armoire, dans les placards ... tout y est passé...
Comme on était jeunes et inconscients, on a même poussé la connerie jusqu'à vouloir vérifier toutes ces allégations ... et effectivement, dès qu'il partait, l'amant arrivait comme dans les films ... qu'est-ce qu'on a pu pouffer de cette situation... qu'est-ce qu'on l'a pris pour un con ...!!!
Et pourtant, il était gentil, Fernand ... en plus, il semblait heureux !!!

Quand je suis entré chez lui, hier soir, il était attablé dans la cuisine ... une photo de sa femme posée devant lui... il n'était pas triste, simplement absent...

Après m'avoir servi une bière bien fraîche, il me proposa de m'asseoir avec lui ... il me regarda droit dans les yeux et me demanda : "tu savais qu'on m'a toujours appelé "le cocu" ???" - Argh ! j'étais mal !!! - très ennuyé, je lui répondis : "ben oui, je le savais !"...

Il me demanda : "et tu crois que c'était vrai ???" - je ne savais vraiment plus ou me mettre ... je balbutiai un vague "Oh tu sais, ce que les gens racontent !!!"

D'une voix ferme, il me dit : "c'était vrai !  ... d'ailleurs j'ai été cocu la première fois 15 jours après notre mariage ... et ça n'a pas arrêté ... je l'ai été toute ma vie et je l'ai supporté ... j'ai tout supporté ... les ricanements des voisins, les remarques des collègues de boulot, les sous-entendus dès que je rentrais dans un magasin, et ça, pendant plus de 45 ans !!!"

Et de me raconter dans le détail toutes les brimades dont il a toujours été l'objet ... ses nuits sans sommeil en attendant que sa femme rentre à la maison ... ses inquiétudes ... ses crises de conscience ...

Il me disait ça calmement ... sans amertume ... sans tristesse et sans haine comme s'il avait besoin de soulager un trop-plein de secrets...

Je lui dis : "mais pourquoi avoir supporté cette situation pendant toutes ces années ???"

Son regard se fit vague ... ses yeux s'embuèrent légèrement ... et dans un souffle à peine audible, il dit : "je l'aimais ... je l'ai toujours aimée et je l'aimerais toujours ... envers et contre tout et contre tous...! En feignant de ne pas savoir, je savais qu'elle reviendrait et quand elle était avec moi, j'étais heureux...!"

"Et pourquoi me dis-tu ça maintenant ?" lui demandai-je !

... il eut un petit sourire ... un petit sourire qui me rappelait le bon temps ... quand j'allais chez lui jouer dans le jardin et qu'il me poussait sur la balançoire ...

Il me répondit simplement : "parce que je t'aime bien !!!"

Je l'embrassai avant de partir ... à ce moment, je sus que jamais, plus jamais on n'en reparlerait ... 

J'ai très mal dormi cette nuit ... ma conscience ... sans doute !!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2004)

Je ne peux pas dire que ce soit la "grande forme" aujourd'hui ... vague-à-l'âme et spleen au rendez-vous..!
Même le fait que l'on soit jeudi, jour des frites, n'a rien arrangé !  
Peut-être est-ce à cause de Fernand, peut-être est-ce du au fait que je me suis engueulé avec ma femme hier soir et que j'ai quitté la maison ce matin en n'ayant pas dissipé le malentendu (mais en avais-je vraiment envie...?), peut-être est-ce à cause de cette période estivale ou tout tourne au ralenti et que même le boulot ne suffit plus à estomper vos sentiments contradictoires ? Peut-être ! mais à vrai dire, je n'en sais rien...
Toujours est-il que ça allait un peu mal dans mon petit cerveau rabougri ... 
Je dis "ça allait" parce que maintenant "ça va mieux" et même "beaucoup mieux" ... :rateau: 
Et quel a été le moteur de ce retournement de situation : ... un coup de téléphone de ma femme ? la perspective de quelques jours de vacances bien méritées ? une promotion ? une augmentation ? ........ Arf ! rien de tout ça !
Mon petit rayon de soleil : un MP reçu aujourd'hui ! un MP de quelqu'un que j'apprécie en ces lieux, quelqu'un qui, probablement a réussi à décoder le message, à lire entre les lignes et qui, de quelques mots et phrases bien sentis m'a "tiré vers le haut" sans avoir l'air d'y toucher ... élégamment, discrètement comme à son habitude !
Qu'il sache que je le remercie...  parfois un geste gratuit n'a pas de prix... et ces quelques mots alignés avaient la fraîcheur et l'espérance de la brise du large....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Belle histoire d'amour... _Tu les attires et les restitues pour notre plus grande émotion._


Merci Roberto ....  

...malheureusement, il est parfois plus facile de les attirer que de les préserver... ou de les retenir...  

Mais c'est là une autre histoire.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2004)

Hier, mon fils aîné fêtait ses 29 ans ... 
Comme on a l'habitude chaque année de lui concocter un cadeau qui sort de l'ordinaire, on avait décidé, avec toute la famille et les amis, de lui offrir un saut en chute libre à 4.000 mètres (en tandem avec un moniteur quand même...  ) - je savais qu'il en avait envie et que la seule chose qui l'avait empêché de le faire était le coût relativement élevé de l'opération (près de 300 Euros !).
Enfin, en s'y mettant à plusieurs, ça devenait abordable...
Bien entendu, il n'était pas au courant ... on avait fait rendez-vous chez lui à 14 H prétextant qu'on l'emmènerait choisir un cadeau dans un centre commercial mais, que, pour que la surprise soit complète, on lui banderait les yeux ....
Ce que l'on fit et ... en route pour l'aérodrome de Bondues (59) où quelques illuminés partagent une même passion pour le saute-nuages....
Le saut était réservé pour 16 H et quelle ne fut pas la surprise de mon fils lorsqu'on lui ôta le bandeau qu'il avait sur les yeux ... il était rayonnant et je retrouvais sur son visage les expressions de gamin étonné qu'il avait en étant plus jeune !!!!
Heureux qu'il était ... et c'est avec empressement qu'il rejoignit le hangar de préparation....
J'étais content aussi ... content de voir que "le cadeau" lui plaisait et que tous ses amis étaient avec nous pour assister au "grand saut" ...
Il apparut avec le moniteur, tout sourire dehors et se dirigea vers l'avion qui attendait en bout de piste en nous adressant un grand signe de la main....

Et c'est là ... d'un seul coup que tout bascula ... alors que je figeais sur mon numérique son sourire et son signe de la main ... j'eus une angoisse ... un de ces angoisses qui vous tombe de nulle part et qui vous fait monter la sueur au front ... de celles qui vous glacent le sang et vous laissent le regard vide et anxieux...

"P...... et s'il lui arrivait quelque chose ??? et si, à cause de mes conneries ça se passait mal ???"

Des centaines de pensées contradictoires vinrent embrumer mon cerveau ... j'étais pris entre le désir de le voir réaliser un de ses rêves et l'envie de tout arrêter...

Mais il était trop tard ... l'avion s'était mis en mouvement et commençait à rouler sur la piste...

Les autres étaient joyeux ... j'étais tétanisé  !
Les autres regardaient déjà le ciel ... j'étais atterré !

Il fallut à l'avion une bonne vingtaine de minutes pour arriver à l'altitude de saut ... une vingtaine de minutes qui me semblèrent une éternité ... je restais un peu à l'écart des autres, prétextant chercher un bon angle de prise de vues et ne voulant à aucun prix leur faire partager mon anxiété ...

Enfin, une corolle flamboyante s'ouvrit dans le ciel et je les vis descendre mollement parmi les nuages moutonneux pour atterrir en douceur à quelques centaines de mètres de nous....

C'est à ce moment-là que je réalisais n'avoir tiré aucune photo de "l'exploit" ... ... ...

Je me reprochais d'avoir été aussi con ... mais quand je tapais sur l'épaule de mon fils en lui disant tout bêtement "Alors ... c'était comment ?", je ressentis à la hauteur de l'estomac une petite "pointe", un sentiment diffus de fierté et d'amour qui me rappella toute la joie et l'immense bonheur que j'avais éprouvé lors de sa naissance...

...c'est mon fils ... et je l'aime... et hier, je le lui ai dit !!!!!!


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

C'est important de dire que l'on aime les gens 
Un jour sinon, tu te reveilles, et tu as loupé les occasions de lui dire.

J'ai enfin pu dire a mon pere que je l'aimais. Bien sur il le savait, je le savais, mais j'ai pu le lui dire en face droit dans les yeux. Je regrette surtout pas. 

C'est un moment ou tu es vulnerable, mais tellement agreable, que la fragilité de l'instant reste en marge du bonheur que cela procure.

Zebig, chapeau  , c'est magnifique.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est un moment ou tu es vulnerable, mais tellement agreable, que la fragilité de l'instant reste en marge du bonheur que cela procure.


...tu m'épates Bassman !!!!!!
   
ps : ils doivent être "deux" !   ... pas possible que le gars des vidéos déjantées soit le même que celui-ci !!!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : ils doivent être "deux" !   ... pas possible que le gars des vidéos déjantées soit le même que celui-ci !!!    :love:  :love:  :love:



C'est précisément tout ce qui en fait le prix : c'est le même homme, et rien de ce qui est possible ne lui est interdit.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2004)

Merci TheBig.


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...tu m'épates Bassman !!!!!!
> 
> ps : ils doivent être "deux" !   ... pas possible que le gars des vidéos déjantées soit le même que celui-ci !!!    :love:  :love:  :love:


 Non non c'est bien le même


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est précisément tout ce qui en fait le prix : c'est le même homme, et rien de ce qui est possible ne lui est interdit.


Doc ! Oserais-je t'emprunter cette phrase pour en faire ma future (très future, j'espère !) épitaphe : "Rien de ce qui était possible ne lui était interdit !" ... d'abord c'est beau, ensuite c'est classe et même si ça n'est pas réellement vrai ... ça en jette !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Bon c'est pas tout ca, mais j'ai commencé l'trou, si une bonne ame veut bien m'aider un chouya ... C'est qu'il faut un grand trou pour un grand monsieur


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est important de dire que l'on aime les gens
> Un jour sinon, tu te reveilles, et tu as loupé les occasions de lui dire.
> 
> J'ai enfin pu dire a mon pere que je l'aimais. Bien sur il le savait, je le savais, mais j'ai pu le lui dire en face droit dans les yeux. Je regrette surtout pas.
> ...



Tout pareil


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon okay c'est bon, tout est prévu, planifié, reste plus qu'à casser ta pipe.


...ça ! c'est le plus facile !!! y'a qu'à attendre !!!!!! :rateau:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

ah pasque faut fout' du cailloux en plus ???

Moi j'pensais l'fout' en terre pis basta


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Doc ! Oserais-je t'emprunter cette phrase pour en faire ma future (très future, j'espère !) épitaphe : "Rien de ce qui était possible ne lui était interdit !" ... d'abord c'est beau, ensuite c'est classe et même si ça n'est pas réellement vrai ... ça en jette !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:



C'est curieux que tu dises ça... Hier soir, je pensais à la mienne. 

Sinon, pas de problème : c'est cadeau !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ça ! c'est le plus facile !!! y'a qu'à attendre !!!!!! :rateau:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Si on peut aider...


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

La mienne je l'ai depuis longtemps. Certes, c'est classique, mais toujours aussi efficace :

 "Merde a celui qui le lira"

 Sinon y'a bien "J'ai v'nu, j'ai vécu, j'ai repartu"


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *"Surtout pas de marbre rose, ça fait tapette"...*



Je prendrais bien ça comme épitaphe !


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Ah voui pas con ca roberto


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si on peut aider...


Cà serait triste quand même de ne plus trouver d'écrits de TheBig sur ce forum non ?
On va plutôt surveiller sa santé ! 
Il fume plus, il boit plus ... etc !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Et l'épitaphe, hé Banane ??*
> _Tu la traces avec ton gros doigt dans l' terreau frais ??_



     :love: 
ps : ben ouais quoi !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Cà serait triste quand même de ne plus trouver d'écrits de TheBig sur ce forum non ?


Bof ! J'irais jouer avec mes osselets dans le "thread post-mortem" !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je prendrais bien ça comme épitaphe !



Mais je pense me contenter de ça :

_Mon beau navire ô ma mémoire
Avons-nous assez navigué
Dans une onde mauvaise à boire
Avons-nous assez divagué
De la belle aube au triste soir_


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bof ! J'irais jouer avec mes osselets dans le "thread post-mortem" !!!!! :rateau:


 Comme épitaphe, tu peux aussi essayer çà (je me la suis préparer).
"Ma vie fut une longue série de conneries. La dernière a été de me cacher dans une boite en sapin ... Ouvrez !"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Comme épitaphe, tu peux aussi essayer çà (je me la suis préparer).
> "Ma vie fut une longue série de conneries. La dernière a été de me cacher dans une boite en sapin ... Ouvrez !"


      ... qu'est-ce qu'on est nases quand même !!!!! :love:


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... qu'est-ce qu'on est nases quand même !!!!! :love:


Meuh non ! La vie est trop courte pour se la pourrir ! Déconnons à pleins tubes !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non ! La vie est trop courte pour se la pourrir


Ben ouais ...  on aura toute la mort pour ça !!!!!!      :love:


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Tiens encore une épitaphe à méditer :
"C'est dommage que je ne puisse plus pêcher, avec tous ces vers à ma disposition ... "


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _... Un dernier ver pour la route ??_
> :mouais:



Les enfants, je crois qu'il est temps de citer le vieux Montaigne : « La mort ne vous concerne ni mort ni vif : vif parce que vous êtes ; mort  parce que vous n'êtes plus. »


----------



## Nephou (16 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si on peut aider...


 un peu d'occupation matinale


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _... Un dernier ver pour la route ??_


      ... je me demandais combien de temps tu allais mettre pour le placer, ton "ver" !!! :rateau:      :love: 
...et pourquoi tous mes vermiceaux sont ils aussi raides ??? Ben parce que l'éternité me donne le ver tige !!!!!!  
...et c'est parti pour un tour ..... à moins que vous m'en empêchiez, auquel cas ce serait un tour niqué !!!!! :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (16 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... je me demandais combien de temps tu allais mettre pour le placer, ton "ver" !!! :rateau:      :love:
> ...et pourquoi tous mes vermiceaux sont ils aussi raides ??? Ben parce que l'éternité me donne le ver tige !!!!!!
> ...et c'est parti pour un tour ..... à moins que vous m'en empêchiez, auquel cas ce serait un tour niqué !!!!! :rateau:  :love:


 les vers je les connais assez bien pour te dire "ver te ment" que cela ma rappelle l'année dernière  et nos vers mi lion


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

je préferais un ver à soie, pour que tu nous tisses une belle histoire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> je préferais un ver à soie, pour que tu nous tisses une belle histoire.


... si ça c'est pas de la poésie !!!!!!!!!     

De mes vers, petits ou gros,
Vermicelles ou vermiceaux,
Je composerai un mouvant tableau
Emouvant aussi et  funèbre cadeau...

Qu'il trône dans "post-mortem"
Ou "façon grands peintres", même
Qu'en importe le style ou le thème...
Vous y lirez simplement : "je vous aime !"

A l'aube de votre dernier jour,
Venez y déposer d'ultimes calembours
Foireux, débiles ou pleins d'amour,
Ils y seront bien, là ... pour toujours...

ps : j'ai déjà fait mieux dans le genre non ???       :love:  Pfffffffffffffff !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> De mes vers, petits ou gros,
> Vermicelles ou vermiceaux,
> Je composerai un mouvant tableau
> Emouvant aussi et funèbre cadeau...
> ...


Et çà c'en est pas de la poésie ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2004)

...et une journée qui commence mal !!!  

Ce matin, en arrivant au bureau, j'ouvre un mail d'un collègue qui dit en substance ceci :

-----------------------------
Bien reçu ton mail !
Ne crois-tu pas qu'il serait temps que tu acceptes enfin de vieillir un peu ... en mon absence, ma secrétaire a ouvert ton message et comme tu peux l'imaginer, elle a été surprise !!!
Il y a des choses sérieuses avec lesquelles on ne plaisante pas et tes plaisanteries juvéniles en agacent plus d'un...
Sache que je t'en informe pour ton bien...
Amicalement... etc... etc...
------------------------------

   

...et tout ça parce que j'ai fait figurer sur mon mail un "pano" marrant pour atténuer l'austérité des infos et chiffres communiqués.........  

Bien sûr que je m'en fiche ... bien sûr que ça ne m'empêchera pas de continuer à mettre un peu d'humour dans le boulot ... bien sûr que je pense que le collègue en question s'était levé du mauvais pied pour m'envoyer un truc pareil ...

Mais quand même ... ça laisse un petit goût amer ... le sentiment que jeter un peu de rose sur un mur tout gris, c'est mal ... que ça ne se fait pas ... !!!

Ce thread, "les villes de grande solitude" était tout indiqué pour y poster, non pas mon indignation ou ma colère, mais la "solitude" qui m'est tombée dessus ce matin au travers de quelques mots trouvés au hasard sur mon Lotus Notes...  

Heureusement qu'il existe des lieux empreints d'amitié et de tolérance ... et celui-ci en est un...


----------



## bebert (25 Août 2004)

Salut mon big ! D'abord, j'ai pouffé. Ensuite je me suis dit : mais quel frustré le type qui t'as répondu ! Sûrement sorti du même moule que sonnybeurk !!! :rateau:
:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Salut mon big ! D'abord, j'ai pouffé. Ensuite je me suis dit : mais quel frustré le type qui t'as répondu ! Sûrement sorti du même moule que sonnybeurk !!! :rateau:
> :love:


Merci mon bebert !   
Je suis en train de me tâter pour voir si je ne vais pas envoyer au gars en question le lien avec nos petits clips vidéo déchaînés ... déjà, s'il est "choqué" par un pauvre pano, certain que les clips vont l'achever...    :love: 
Tiens, ça va mieux d'un seul coup ... !


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

Pfff faut être vraiment con pour te pondre un mail comme ca 

Suis derriere toi mon zebig  (non j'ai pas le pantalon sur les chevilles  )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Suis derriere toi mon zebig  (non j'ai pas le pantalon sur les chevilles  )


Arf !    
Pas de danger : comme je viens de trucider mon collègue de façon atroce et sanglante, les "voies du saigneur sont impénétrables" ...   :rateau:  :rateau:    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Fais un test. *Montre-lui ta vidéo du joueur de bonnetot (sans le son il trouvera ça vulgaire !) :
> Au bout de quelques secondes tu l'entendras s'écrier : _"Mais qu'il est bête : il a pris des verres *TRANSPARENTS !!*"_


Arrrffff !!! ça j'en suis sûr !!!!!     
  ... mais comment tu sais qu'il a une Audi ??? ...  
ps : petite rectif : mon 4X4, c'est pas un 4X4 de "lopette" mais de "vieille pute du 16ième" ... toute une différence !!!    :love: 
ps1 : t'as vu comment il nous traite woulf !!!!   
ps2 : non ... j'aime pas la ps2 !!!!


----------



## woulf (25 Août 2004)

Ouais, non mais !

Roberto, numérote tes abattis, méfie toi qu'un 4*4 de vieille pute du 16e (ou de jeune pute aux seins siliconés et aux fesses remontées) ne te rencontre "inopinément" 
Ah mais, si on peut plus assouvir ses fantasmes de transformiste en roulant en bagnole, où va-t-on ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2004)

Il ne regarde rien sinon sa propre main embaumée,
Il te la tend par habitude, même pas pour te saluer,
Il pense déjà à ce qu'il fera de tout ce rien accumulé,
Il ne regarde pas, il t'a déjà oublié pour lui c'est du passé,
Il ne sait déjà plus ce que c'est de penser, de se laisser toucher,
Il a pris soin ce matin de bien plier son sourire de papier,
Il l'amidone chaque matin pour les circonstances ce sourire bien plié,
Il ne sait pas que ton sourire de gamin émerveillé,
Il n'aura pas assez de tout son temps pour le défroisser.


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne regarde rien sinon sa propre main embaumée,
> Il te la tend par habitude, même pas pour te saluer,
> Il pense déjà à ce qu'il fera de tout ce rien accumulé,
> Il ne regarde pas, il t'a déjà oublié pour lui c'est du passé,
> ...


 J'adore Tibo :love:


----------



## bebert (25 Août 2004)

Ça me rappelle le jour ou j'ai installé notre messagerie d'entreprise.
Un des premiers messages que j'ai envoyé était une dépêche rigolote sur le BUY NOTHING DAY.
De plus, c'était la période où on faisait notre plus gros chiffre d'affaire !!!
Je me suis fait incendié par la direction et j'ai dû retirer le message illico !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

Plusieurs fois déjà, je me suis posé cette question :
"Tu perds ton temps, que fais tu sur ce forum ?"

Ce sujet (que je viens de découvrir) répond à cette question à tout jamais...

Non, décidement, je ne suis pas seul au monde   

Je vous aime...  :love:  :rose:


----------



## bebert (25 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Plusieurs fois déjà, je me suis posé cette question :
> "Tu perds ton temps, que fais tu sur ce forum ?"
> 
> Ce sujet (que je viens de découvrir) répond à cette question à tout jamais...
> ...



Un nase de plus dans nos rangs !!! zebig va être content !    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Plusieurs fois déjà, je me suis posé cette question :
> "Tu perds ton temps, que fais tu sur ce forum ?"
> Ce sujet (que je viens de découvrir) répond à cette question à tout jamais...
> Non, décidement, je ne suis pas seul au monde
> Je vous aime...  :love:  :rose:


Mais non, LeConcombreMaske, tu n'es pas seul ... tu n'es PLUS seul !!!!!  
Tu viens de rejoindre la grande famille des nases de ce forum ... plus rien ne peut t'arriver maintenant, à part glisser dans une bouse en dansant avec nous dans les grands champs de fleurs qui bordent la rivière ...   
Notre but ultime : transformer la vie en une immense cour de récréation ou la grisaille n'aurait plus droit de cité ... ou tout le monde serait beau et gentil, sympa et amical ... (je sais ! y'a du boulot !  )
Dans mes bras, LeConcombreMaske (Tidju ! tu ne sais pas trouver un pseudo plus court ou moins difficile à taper... - fais gaffe quand même, parce que si tu fais comme moi, transformer Thebiglebowsky en Thebig, chez toi ça donnera LeCon ! ... ça me paraît un peu difficile à porter ! non ???     )
Que l'Amour t'accompagne LCCBM !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

D'ailleurs ca pourrait etre une bonne idée d'avoir un "gage gamin" a faire par semaine, au boulot, au voisin, une sorte de cap-pas cap


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs ca pourrait etre une bonne idée d'avoir un "gage gamin" a faire par semaine, au boulot, au voisin, une sorte de cap-pas cap


     ... excellente idée !    et avec photos à l'appui en plus !!!   
ps : perso, j'ai déjà "donné" cette semaine ... je passe donc mon tour !!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

J'vais lancer ca !!!


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

Voila qui est fait : La vie est une dure lutte


----------



## macelene (25 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Voila qui est fait : La vie est une dure lutte


 
La Vie est une "*turlutte"???   :mouais:*


*    *


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...chez toi ça donnera LeCon ! ... ça me paraît un peu difficile à porter ! non ?...



C'est un réel bonheur d'être le con de certain(s)...    :rateau: 

LeCcM


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> La Vie est une "*turlutte"???   :mouais:*
> 
> 
> *    *


 Quel esprit mal tourné.....

 Tu tourneras la b.... 7 fois dans ta bouche avant de dire un betise la prochaine fois


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est un réel bonheur d'être le con de certain(s)...    :rateau:
> LeCcM


....Le CcM ....   ... ça c'est parfait !!!!!!!!!    :love:


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2004)

ZbL pour toi zebig ca te va ??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ZbL pour toi zebig ca te va ??


   ... je préférerais quand même big, zebig, thebig, ou bigounet si affinités ou plus !!!! :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est un réel bonheur d'être le con de certain(s)...  :rateau:
> 
> LeCcM


Certaines le disent, effectivement.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Certaines le disent, effectivement.



Je viens de comprendre...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2004)

... et voilà ... la décision ferme et définitive est tombée ! ... pour la fin de l'année on déménage et on va rejoindre le centre stratégique européen de notre nouvelle maison-mère américaine !!!

On va donc s'installer sur un campus énorme et hautement sécurisé, pour ne pas dire bunkerisé avec tous les inconvénients liés à l'application pure et dure des principes américains en matière de sécurité....

Et savez-vous à quel truc j'ai immédiatement pensé en lisant la note de service ?????

Ben je me suis simplement dit : "M..... alors ! je ne vais plus pouvoir poster sur MacGé au taf !!!!   " ... et ceci, lié au fait qu'à la maison je suis aussi "tracé" par ma femme quant à mon utilisation du Web, je me suis dit : "Big ! ton avenir de posteur n'est pas rose ! :rateau: "

Du côté des avantages, il est clair que travailler avec quelques milliers de personnes multiplie de façon exponentielle les possibilités de faire des naseries à tours de bras dans tous les coins du campus ... mais si j'ai plus personne avec qui les partager, alors à quoi bon !!!  

Renseignements pris chez un (futur) collègue ils sont bien équipés en brouilleurs GSM, Wifi et autres trucs du même genre, ce qui me fait dire que c'est pas chez eux qu'on va sans-filer (Arf !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau: )

Il me reste donc 4 mois pour poster à l'aise et décontracté ... et après, je me débrouillerai bien pour bidouiller un truc qui me permettra de rester en contact avec vous !!! :rateau: 
(pas la peine de penser aux pigeons-voyageurs ... doit sûrement y avoir des radars !!!
 )

Alors ... toutes vos idées sont les bienvenues !!!!!! Bande de nases !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

Rien de plus


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... et après, je me débrouillerai bien pour bidouiller un truc qui me permettra de rester en contact avec vous !!! ...
> Alors ... toutes vos idées sont les bienvenues !!!!!! Bande de nases !!!!!! :love: :love: :love:


Nase parmi les nases, je te suggèrerai les signaux de fumée, sur le toit de ton futur bunker. T'imagine ? Tous les pompiers de la ville autour de l'immeuble, tout le monde angoissé, croyant à une nouvelle attaque contre des intérêts américains, et toi, la-haut, au courant de rien, qui balance tes insanités aux forumeurs de tous les pays ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Nase parmi les nases, je te suggèrerai les signaux de fumée...


     ... faudra juste que je pense à me munir de pochoirs adéquats pour faire des signaux de fumée en forme de petits coeurs !!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

Evite de prendre des mouchoir a carreaux, si y'en a un de peté, tu pourrais te couper


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Evite de prendre des mouchoir a carreaux, si y'en a un de peté, tu pourrais te couper


   ... t'en fais pas ! certain que les mouchoirs "à carreaux" sont aussi interdits là-bas !!!  
C'est moi qui devrai me tenir "à carreau" ... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

Je te mets de côté un pochoir spécial, dessinant un superbe majeur dressé. On ne sait jamais, si t'as envie de causer à sonnyboy...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je te mets de côté un pochoir spécial, dessinant un superbe majeur dressé. On ne sait jamais, si t'as envie de causer à sonnyboy...


Dans la foulée, pourrais-tu me fournir aussi quelques b......, c........, crottes, nichons etc... etc... question de fournir un peu mon vocabulaire de base ??????
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Dans la foulée, pourrais-tu me fournir aussi quelques b......, c........, crottes, nichons etc... etc... question de fournir un peu mon vocabulaire de base ??????
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Tout ce que tu voudras, mon thebig ! Mais pour un rendu réaliste, on aura plus vite fait d'utiliser des dirigeables !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce que tu voudras, mon thebig ! Mais pour un rendu réaliste, on aura plus vite fait d'utiliser des dirigeables !


...si ça ne te dérange pas, je préférerais des zeppelins avec des leds ... Arffffffffffffff !!!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2004)

Au lieu de manger des frites à midi le jeudi, tu vas tous les jours manger ailleurs et tu postes pendant l'heure du repas


----------



## poildep (26 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de manger des frites à midi le jeudi, tu vas tous les jours manger ailleurs et tu postes pendant l'heure du repas


 ... et tu sors manger 15 fois par jours.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ... et tu sors manger 15 fois par jours.



     :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ... et tu sors manger 15 fois par jours.



et donc une excuse pour aller aux toilettes 15 fois par jour...    :rateau:


----------



## macelene (26 Août 2004)

30 posts par jour...


----------



## Hurrican (26 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...si ça ne te dérange pas, je préférerais des zeppelins avec des leds ... Arffffffffffffff !!!!!!!


Avec un "Stairway to heaven" en fond sonore non ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Avec un "Stairway to heaven" en fond sonore non ?


...ze dream !!!!!     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (26 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ze dream !!!!!     :love:  :love:  :love:


 Bon ben on sait quoi mettre sur la prochaine vidéo !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2004)

Don't Play Stairway To Heaven !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please !!!


----------



## touba (26 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors ... toutes vos idées sont les bienvenues !!!!!! Bande de nases !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:



on peut pas poster par SMS sur MacG ?
sinon tu peux toujours téléphoner à un copain qui fout rien (moi je fous rien mais je suis au sénégal et ça va faire cher la facture) pour lui dicter tes posts.
sinon tu peux toujours écrire à un copain qui fout rien pour lui transmettre tes posts (moi je fous rien mais je suis au sénégal et ça va faire cher les frais d'envoi).
sinon tu peux toujours faxer tes posts à un copain qui n'a que ça a faire (moi etc...)
bon et en dernier recours il reste toujours le fameux téléphone arabe mais tu risques de ne pas te reconnaitre dans tes posts...

sinon tu raccroches zebig, ça fera de la peine à personne...      :love: 

t'inquiètes pas zebig, là je dis des conneries pour cacher mon émotion mais sache que je mets le paquet pour trouver la solution et te tirer d'affaire. sois fort ! sois con ! be zebig !

toubaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!  :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> sois fort ! sois con ! be zebig !



  .... J'aime assez ce "slogan" !!!!!!!!     :love:  :love:  :love: 
ps : si on pouvait juste ajouter "sois nase" ... ce serait parfait !!!!! :love: 

ça va frérot ?????????


----------



## touba (26 Août 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> .... J'aime assez ce "slogan" !!!!!!!!     :love:  :love:  :love:
> ps : si on pouvait juste ajouter "sois nase" ... ce serait parfait !!!!! :love:
> 
> ça va frérot ?????????



*SOIS FORT - SOIS CON - SOIS NASE - BE ZEBIG*

c bon ?  :rateau: 
oui ça va bien merci frérot !    :love:


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

Soit fort, soit Nase, soit con ... Be Zebig

Putain ca ferai un malheur ce slogan


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Soit fort, soit Nase, soit con ... Be Zebig
> Putain ca ferai un malheur ce slogan


...ça mériterait même un ticheurte !!!!!!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## touba (26 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Soit fort, soit Nase, soit con ... Be Zebig
> 
> Putain ca ferai un malheur ce slogan



oh oh doucement le nioubie qu'est plus nioubie parce qu'il s'est pas inscrit de suite !  :mouais: 
ya du copyright dans l'air ! ok ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

Je t'aidais a elaborer un slogan au top, je te laisse meme les royalties


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Soit fort, soit Nase, soit con ... Be Zebig
> 
> Putain ca ferai un malheur ce slogan



Conditionnel faut un T à "FERAIT"

Pour ce qui est du "slogan" c'est minable, faut pas aller chercher le génie ou il n'est pas.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> faut pas aller chercher le génie ou il n'est pas.



C'est bien pourquoi personne n'avait sollicité ton avis sur la question...  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2004)

Toujours à l'affût !!!!

Tapis dans l'ombre...

Que ça a foutre c'est manifeste...

Tu as déjà envisagé de vivre normalement ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout sauf con.



Je peux me tromper, mais je ne pense pas que tu donnes à ce mot son sens le plus juste... À moins qu'il ne s'agisse de la plus grosse erreur de jugement que j'aie jamais vue !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2004)

T'as de toute façon pas vu grand chose, donc avant d'écrire dans "Science et Vie" va falloir sortir, voir des gens, et peut même les toucher, soyons fous !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as de toute façon pas vu grand chose, donc avant d'écrire dans "Science et Vie" va falloir sortir, voir des gens, et peut même les toucher, soyons fous !!!!!!!!!!!



C'est trop facile...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2004)

Pourquoi faire compliqué ??


----------



## Hurrican (26 Août 2004)

Sonny, vient à la Maclan, je crois que Bassou qui a vu la lumière voudrait suivre ton conseil et te toucher en vrai.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi faire compliqué ??



C'est très juste. Avec toi, il vaut mieux s'en tenir au domaine du possible. Je tiens à ta petite santé.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2004)

Allons bon...re-voilà le Jacques Faizant du pauvre...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est très juste. Avec toi, il vaut mieux s'en tenir au domaine du possible. Je tiens à ta petite santé.



Tu as tort, moi je ne tiens pas à la tienne.

Je dors trés bien la nuit...moi...

Mais j'me comprends...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Sonny, vient à la Maclan, je crois que Bassou qui a vu la lumière voudrait suivre ton conseil et te toucher en vrai.



Z'avez tort de parler dans le vide..


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez tort de parler dans le vide..



"Bassou" ferait mieux de toucher son manche au lieu d'en parler...


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

Oh mais je fait suffisament d'heure comme ca par semaine sur mon manche va.

Mais passe a la maclan, ca nous fera plaisir


----------



## Hurrican (26 Août 2004)

Et toi tu ferais mieux de te coucher que de poster.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tort, moi je ne tiens pas à la tienne.
> 
> Je dors trés bien la nuit...moi...
> 
> Mais j'me comprends...



Ça n'est pas très gentil ce que tu me dis là... Qui va te sortir pour ton pipi du soir si le bon Doc n'est plus là, hein ? Qui va t'amener faire ton popo sur la pelouse des modos (puisque l'herbe y est plus verte) ? Tu es d'une telle ingratitude...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2004)

On dirait Chantale Goya avec Patrick Sabatier...

Inutile de me dire que c'est à l'image de ma culture, je le sais déjà !!!


----------



## Hurrican (26 Août 2004)

Son caractère me rappelle quelqu'un Bassou ... Un anti-Geek ... Non ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

Voui a peu pres, le plus geek des anti geek


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2004)

Meuh oui, meuh oui !!!


----------



## Hurrican (26 Août 2004)

La même propention à dire du mal des gens histoire de pouvoir communiquer ...
Tu te sens seul dans la vie Sonny ?
T'as besoin qu'on t'aimes ?
Mais tu sais, quand on est aimable, les gens nous apprécient encore plus !


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

On a crié "pot de chambre" ??


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ahaha ! J'ai progressé : j'étais le *"Jacques Faizant"* _(c'est ma grand-mère qui serait fière !!)_, je suis désormais, aux yeux _de ce..._ enfin de Sonnyboy, le _"Jacques Faizant du pauvre"_... !
> 
> *Il a jugé. *
> J'ai osé croire qu'il s'appuyait sur une étude comparative sérieuse entre le travail du Jacques Faizant d'origine (dit : _"du riche"_) et mon travail, mais c'est plié, comme on dit : de son propre aveu *il ne lit jamais de bédés.*
> ...



Je savais que tu serais vexé !!!



Mais bon...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> La même propention à dire du mal des gens histoire de pouvoir communiquer ...
> Tu te sens seul dans la vie Sonny ?
> T'as besoin qu'on t'aimes ?
> Mais tu sais, quand on est aimable, les gens nous apprécient encore plus !



Il a remarqué que je lui répondais rarement ???

Je ne te juge pas assez "présent" pour me causer.


----------



## Hurrican (26 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te juge pas assez "présent" pour me causer.



Syndrôme du tout puissant en plus ...
J'en connais une qui aimerait bien t'examiner ! 
Pour être plus présent faudrait comme toi n'avoir rien d'autre à foutre.
Pas de chance, moi j'ai des occupations !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Août 2004)

*


			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		


			Pas de chance, moi j'ai des occupations !
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


Alors quel intéret à mettre 100 balles dans la machine ? 
Ce qui est sur c'est que c'est toujours pareil : sonny vient poster (pas forcément avec le plus grand à propos certes), et hop tout le monde débarque. A trop entretenir le feu, il est évident que le bar brûle (la faute au proprio qui a préféré mettre un comptoir en chene massif plutot qu'en zinc  ).



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		


			On a crié "pot de chambre" ??
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


Visiblement puisque tout le monde est sorti de sous le lit. Désolé, ce soir pas de MacLan_polochon_battle.


Comme il est écrit dans la License IV du Bar, rien ne vous oblige à poster un message, ni à souffler sur les braises. Si vous avez un commentaire à faire, pourquoi ne pas privilégier la voie du message privé ? A moins que, tout comme Sonnyboy, vous n'y prenniez plaisir à "casser du sonnyboy". Je ne défends nullement Sonny (  ), juste que jouer au Sonnyboy a ses limites. 
A mettre peut-etre sur le dos de la solitude provoqué par les grandes villes

Pour toute remarque, question, injures et autres, merci de me (nous) le faire parvenir par mp et pas dans ce sujet.
Merci.

*


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2004)

Cool...

C'est un des thread que j'ai pas trop envie de polluer.

Stop pour moi.


----------



## poildep (26 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cool...
> 
> C'est un des thread que j'ai pas trop envie de polluer.
> 
> Stop pour moi.


 C'est vrai que c'est un joli thread au départ.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2004)

Ouaip.


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2004)

Ben tient le meat coule pas pour certain.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Août 2004)

Stop. Puisqu'aucun de vous deux ne veut comprendre ce soir, je ferme temporairement ce soir.​


----------



## macmarco (27 Août 2004)




----------



## poildep (27 Août 2004)




----------



## poildep (27 Août 2004)

... en parlant de solitude, je me sens bien seul cette nuit dans ce bar.


----------



## poildep (27 Août 2004)

​


----------



## energizer (27 Août 2004)

meeuuuhhhh   oups  coin coin: non


----------



## poildep (27 Août 2004)

aaaaaaaah ouf !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Août 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>



    ... c'est beau et triste à la fois comme un rire secoué de larmes ... merci macmarco !!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Alors quel intéret à mettre 100 balles dans la machine ?
> ... A trop entretenir le feu, il est évident que le bar brûle (la faute au proprio qui a préféré mettre un comptoir en chene massif plutot qu'en zinc  ).
> ...
> Comme il est écrit dans la License IV du Bar, rien ne vous oblige à poster un message, ni à souffler sur les braises. Si vous avez un commentaire à faire, pourquoi ne pas privilégier la voie du message privé ? A moins que, tout comme Sonnyboy, vous n'y prenniez plaisir à "casser du sonnyboy". Je ne défends nullement Sonny (  ), juste que jouer au Sonnyboy a ses limites.
> ...



hier soir, en colére (Rhaaaa pourquoi pourrir de la sorte un des plus beau sujet du bar !!??     ), je m'appréte à poster un truc de derriére les fagots... j'appui sur "envoyer le message"... et la : "ce sujet et fermé"... (disapointed...)  

Et puis ce matin, je découvre la réponse de Finn... 
Voilà tout est dit, merci Finn   
(certains boutons du tableau de bord des modérateurs sont donc finalement apparemment utile !   )


----------



## touba (27 Août 2004)

On stop la polémique ici, merci. Souriez, la vie est belle.  Foguenne


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

Solitude et grande ville devrait se trouver sur la même ligne dans un dictionnaire des synonymes?
il est évident que la plus grande solitude se trouve dans les villes, dans les campagnes tout le monde se connait, se parle, se dit bonjour lorsqu'il se croise !!
avez-vous déjà vu quelqu'un vous dire bonjour en pleine rue comme ça sans le connaître? non ou plutôt si une fois certainement et vous l'avez traité aussitôt de fada, ou de bizarre !!
non vraiment, la ville nous force à être solitaire, à force d'être tassé les uns sur les autres, on se créé un espace de survie qu'il ne faut pas qu'un étranger pénètre, donc par défaut on devient soliaire? 

huummm, drôle de réflexion, ça fout les boules quand même, l'être humain est bien compliqué, lorsqu'il n'a personne autour de lui, il déprime et se trouve seul et lorsqu'il est entouré de trop de monde il s'enferme tout seul dans sa solitude !!

 :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Août 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ...
> il est évident que la plus grande solitude se trouve dans les villes, dans les campagnes tout le monde se connait, se parle, se dit bonjour lorsqu'il se croise !!
> ...



   :mouais:  Heuu... comment dire... quelque chose me dit que tu habites en ville semac.

 Hum... un monde ou un simple bonjour suffirait pour ne plus se sentir seul... même dans mes rêves les plus fous... ceci dit , c'est un bon début...... bonjour tout le monde   



			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> ... l'être humain est bien compliqué, lorsqu'il n'a personne autour de lui, il déprime et se trouve seul et lorsqu'il est entouré de trop de monde il s'enferme tout seul dans sa solitude !!


 
L'utilisation du cerveau n'est parfois pas sans conséquences


----------



## semac (27 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> L'utilisation du cerveau n'est parfois pas sans conséquences



M'en parle pas j'suis sous aspirine depuis que j'ai essayé de penser tout à l'heure en écrivant mon post !!
j'suis pas assez entrainé à pensé et je te parle même pas de réfléchir !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2004)

Ma mère avait 20 ans en 1944 ...
Dimanche dernier, alors que notre patelin fêtait sa Libération au son de fanfares autant bruyantes qu'hétéroclites, je lui ai demandé de me raconter les faits "glorieux" dont elle se souvenait...
En effet, ces jours de septembre avaient du marquer sa mémoire, et je me régalais déjà de toutes les anecdotes qu'elle ne manquerait pas de citer à grands renforts de détails "héroïco-historiques"...
Ben, j'en fus pour pour mes frais ... 
Elle ouvrit la vieille armoire du salon, saisit une boîte métallique qui, du temps de sa splendeur avait du contenir des biscuits, et en sortit une enveloppe jaunie et froissée qui portait son adresse de l'époque...
Cette lettre provenait du Canada et le cachet de la poste enluminé de feuilles d'érable portait la date du 18 mars 1945...
A l'intérieur de l'enveloppe, une photo d'un jeune homme en uniforme, beau et souriant, et une lettre manuscrite de 3 pages qui se terminait par une signature ... "votre dévoué Alexandre"...
Cette lettre surgie d'un passé révolu était la plus belle lettre d'amour qu'il m'ait été donné de parcourir ... on y décelait subtilement mélangées, toute la simplicité et la passion d'un garçon amoureux ...
Tandis que je lisais ligne par ligne avec attention, des images apparaissaient ... des images de bonheur, de joie, d'amitié, d'amour le tout enveloppé du murmure festif de la Libération...
Ma mère était devant moi, silencieuse ... le regard un peu lointain ...
Lorsque j'eus fini de lire la lettre, je lui demandais si elle y avait répondu ... un peu gênée, elle me répondit que non...
Elle me tendit un petit paquet de lettres entourées d'un ruban bleu ... une dizaine ... toutes portant la même écriture et le même nom d'expéditeur ... Alexandre...
Ces lettres s'étalaient sur une période d'environ 3 années la dernière datant de fin 1948...
Jamais elle n'avait daigné y apporter une réponse...  
Lorsque je lui ai demandé : "mais pourquoi ???", elle me répondit simplement : "je ne sais pas !!!"
Je devinais au timbre de sa voix un vague regret tendrement enfoui dans les tréfonds de sa mémoire...
Elle reprit les lettres avec douceur, renoua le ruban bleu et rangea le tout dans sa boîte...
A ses gestes doux et mesurés, je devinais qu'elle ne l'avait jamais oublié...
La vie est ainsi faite que des chemins se croisent, des destins se rapprochent ou s'éloignent, des coeurs s'étreignent ou se déchirent ... mais, ce jour-là, les yeux de ma mère ont été des miroirs d'un éclat sans égal... j'y ai vu l'amour et la pureté d'un monde ou l'oubli n'existerait pas ... n'existerait plus !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2004)

Tidju ... !!! quand j'y pense : un dérapage du destin et j'aurais pu être le mari de Céline Dion !!!     :love:  :love: 
ps : sacré René va !!!! t'es passé à côté d'un beau rateau !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju ... !!! quand j'y pense : un dérapage du destin et j'aurais pu être le mari de Céline Dion !!!     :love:  :love:
> ps : sacré René va !!!! t'es passé à côté d'un beau rateau !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:




   


(merci Thebig, je vais partir chez le dentiste de super bonne humeur !!)


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ma mère avait 20 ans en 1944 ...
> Dimanche dernier, alors que notre patelin fêtait sa Libération au son de fanfares autant bruyantes qu'hétéroclites, je lui ai demandé de me raconter les faits "glorieux" dont elle se souvenait...
> En effet, ces jours de septembre avaient du marquer sa mémoire, et je me régalais déjà de toutes les anecdotes qu'elle ne manquerait pas de citer à grands renforts de détails "héroïco-historiques"...
> Ben, j'en fus pour pour mes frais ...
> ...


 Chaques jours, je sais un peu plus pourquoi je t'apprecie cher Zebig. 

 Fait une bise a ta maman de ma part.


----------



## Goulven (9 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Chaques jours, je sais un peu plus pourquoi je t'apprecie cher Zebig.
> 
> Fait une bise a ta maman de ma part.


J'suis comme toi Bassman. Chaque fois que je vois que TheBig a écrit une tartine, je m'installe bien au fond de mon fauteuil et je lis. Je lis attentivement afin de ne rater aucun des détails de son histoire et chaque fois j'en ressort ému, riant de bon coeur ou retenant une petite larme.

Ceci dit, Céline Dion-TheBig, elle aurait certainement fait une autre carrière! Et un subtile croisement entre Céline et TheBig, ça aurait donné quoi?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Elle reprit les lettres avec douceur, renoua le ruban bleu et rangea le tout dans sa boîte...
> A ses gestes doux et mesurés, je devinais qu'elle ne l'avait jamais oublié...
> La vie est ainsi faite que des chemins se croisent, des destins se rapprochent ou s'éloignent, des coeurs s'étreignent ou se déchirent ... mais, ce jour-là, les yeux de ma mère ont été des miroirs d'un éclat sans égal... j'y ai vu l'amour et la pureté d'un monde ou l'oubli n'existerait pas ... n'existerait plus !



    :love:   

Merci


PS : Zebig, pour info, les Quebecois ont une façon spéciale d'accomoder les frites ( plus d'info ici, mais je décline toute responsabilité pour les conséquences éventuelles sur nos amis Belges)...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2004)

Arf ! Lorna ... Bassou ... Goulven ...LCCM ... vous êtes trop bons !!!   :love:  :love: 

En fait, je redoute le jour où ma mère s'en ira.....  
Depuis que mon père s'en est allé, je vais tous les jours boire une "jatte de café" avec elle avant de partir bosser ... tôt ... très tôt le matin ... un petit quart d'heure rien de plus ... mais un petit quart d'heure privilégié entre une mère et un fils qui sait tout ce qu'il lui doit...
Elle sait l'heure à laquelle j'arrive et m'attend sur le pas de sa porte ... tous les jours que Dieu fait ... depuis plus de 17 ans !
C'est devenu un rituel agrémenté de petites phrases toutes faites : "fais attention sur la route" ... "t'as un mouchoir propre sur toi ?" ... "ne fume pas trop !" ... ... ...
Et ça finit par un bisou sur le pas de la porte ... et ma mère de me dire : "on ne sait jamais de quoi demain sera fait !"
Un jour, elle ne sera plus sur le pas de sa porte ... il n'y aura plus de jatte de café pour me donner du courage ... plus de petits mots, ni de "bisous" non plus ... j'y pense tous les jours en tentant de me raisonner dans le style : "pense à l'instant présent et à rien d'autre..." ... mais je n'y arrive pas...  
Ce jour-là, il n'y aura plus personne derrière moi que le vide de l'absence ... plus personne pour m'empêcher de tomber dans le trou béant d'un passé "trop vite passé" ...
Bien sûr, il y a ma femme et mes enfants ... mais à côté et devant moi ! ... pas derrière !
Plus jeune, j'imaginais qu'avec l'âge on s'endurcissait ... que les sentiments se carapaçonnaient du poids de l'expérience et du vécu ! Foutaises que tout cela ! Douleur et souffrance ne font pas la différence ... 
Mais tout ça ... c'est la vie ... paraît-il !!!  

ps pour Bassou : demain j'embrasse ma mère pour toi !!!


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Lorna ... Bassou ... Goulven ...LCCM ... vous êtes trop bons !!!   :love:  :love:
> 
> En fait, je redoute le jour où ma mère s'en ira.....
> Depuis que mon père s'en est allé, je vais tous les jours boire une "jatte de café" avec elle avant de partir bosser ... tôt ... très tôt le matin ... un petit quart d'heure rien de plus ... mais un petit quart d'heure privilégié entre une mère et un fils qui sait tout ce qu'il lui doit...
> ...


 
 Comme je te comprend mon Zebig, peut etre pas le même contexte, mais tellement proche, que tu me tirerais presque une larme (joyeuse ou triste, je ne sais trop bien) de cette periode difficile qui passe sous mes pieds. 

 La vie est ainsi faite effectivement, mais les coups dans les gueule restent des coups dans la gueule.
 A nous de multiplier les ocasions de petit bonheur.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> A nous de multiplier les ocasions de petit bonheur.


Oh que oui !!!!!!!!     :love:


----------



## poildep (9 Septembre 2004)

bonjour thebig, belle histoire 

je sais pas si tu connais la chanson d'Arno "dans les yeux de ma mère", c'est le plus bel hommage à l'amour maternel que j'ai jamais entendu. Difficile à faire sans tomber dans le mièvre. Arno a réussi. Toi aussi. Et tu as réussi à m'émouvoir (ce qui n'est pas facile quand je viens de me lever )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2004)

Purée ... fait grisouillant aujourd'hui ! ... et venteux avec ça !  
Ce midi, pour me redonner un peu de courage, j'ai eu l'excellente idée (!!!) d'aller me balader sur le petit chemin qui borde le parking et à ma grande surprise l'allée est déjà encombrée de feuilles mortes qui s'envolent en petits tourbillons ... bon ! c'est pas encore un tapis bien moëlleux, mais quand même ... ça commence !   
L'idée qui m'est passée par la tête à ce moment : "Tidju ! dans 3 mois c'est noël !!!" :affraid: 

Je vous préviens charitablement .... ma déprime automnale va être "canon" cette année !!!! Préparez vos gros smileys verts rigolards et vos petits coeurs rosissants ... j'en aurai besoin pour passer au travers !!!!!     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

Marrant ca Zebig, c'est exactement ce que je me disais ce matin : 'tain les feuilles deja par terre, font chier avec leur été au rabais qui passe trop vite

Vivement cet hiver tient :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2004)

... en plus j'ai un très mauvais souvenir de l'automne dernier ... dans mon patelin, il y a un très beau parc dont les sentiers sont en pentes très prononcées ... sur ces sentiers, un matelas d'environ 20 cms de feuilles mortes dans lequel j'ai eu l'envie subite et irrépressible de me rouler en me laissant tomber du haut de la pente jusqu'au bas !!!!  
C'était parfait, si ce n'étaient les crottes de clébards qui se trouvaient en dessous ... j'ai du rentrer à pied ... ma femme a refusé que je remonte dans la bagnole !!!!    
Alors, dès que je vois 2 feuilles mortes en pagaille ... ben, je suis prudent !!!!! :love:


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

mouhahahahha Zebig on le reconnait a ses posts :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> mouhahahahha Zebig on le reconnait a ses posts :love: :love:


...mais précédemment, c'était à l'odeur !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (13 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... en plus j'ai un très mauvais souvenir de l'automne dernier ... dans mon patelin, il y a un très beau parc dont les sentiers sont en pentes très prononcées ... sur ces sentiers, un matelas d'environ 20 cms de feuilles mortes dans lequel j'ai eu l'envie subite et irrépressible de me rouler en me laissant tomber du haut de la pente jusqu'au bas !!!!
> C'était parfait, si ce n'étaient les crottes de clébards qui se trouvaient en dessous ... j'ai du rentrer à pied ... ma femme a refusé que je remonte dans la bagnole !!!!
> Alors, dès que je vois 2 feuilles mortes en pagaille ... ben, je suis prudent !!!!! :love:


   

 Merci d'exister, TheBig !   :love:

_Fais ch.... ! Je t'ai boulé il y a trop peu !_


 l'automne...
 Qu'est-ce qu'il est beau l'automne en forêt de Brocéliande !
 Il faudrait que je fasse des photos et que je les poste...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2004)

Pour rester dans le même registre, j'avoue avoir connu de grands moments de solitude et de détresse lorsque, seul, face à moi-même et à ma propre incapacité, les événements extérieurs semblaient se liguer pour me donner le coup de grâce ultime ....

C'était par un mois d'août caniculaire ... je sortais de réunion à Paris et j'allais repartir pour Bruxelles en voiture...
C'est là que le destin m'est apparu cruellement sous la forme d'une gentille secrétaire l'air un peu ennuyée qui me dit : "Oh ! j'apprend que vous repartez pour Bruxelles en voiture, auriez-vous l'amabilité de bien vouloir emmener Mr X dont l'avion vient d'être annulé ???"
Mr X était un ponte du Groupe ... un gars a la réputation pas trop commode !!! Mais comment refuser une telle demande ????
Je l'emmenais donc ! ... le périph était surchargé et j'ai bien dû mettre une bonne heure avant de rejoindre l'A1 ... j'étais assoiffé ... exsangue de salive ... encore une heure et je tombais déshydraté !!!!!
Prenant mon courage à deux mains en veillant quand même à les maintenir sur le volant, je proposais à Mr X de s'arrêter pour nous ravitailler un chouia ... il maugréa ce que je cru deviner être un "ouais" en ajoutant : "j'espère qu'on ne va pas s'arrêter toutes les demi-heures" !  
J'arrêtais donc la bagnole sur une aire de stationnement et je me précipitais vers le shop ou trônaient de superbes distributeurs de jus d'orange qui dégoulinaient de fraîcheur ... j'avais le choix 0,25 l ou 0,50 l ... je pris deux fois 0,50 l que j'engloutis en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut à sonny pour zipper la moitié du forum... Ah ! Dieu que c'était bon !!!!!  
Content de moi, je repris la route tandis que mon passager consultait un vieux Trends-Tendances qui traînaillait sur la page arrière...
Et c'est quelques kilomètres plus loin que tout se gâta ... d'abord quelques petites crispations au niveau de l'abdomen ... ensuite une douleur un peu plus persistante avec une sensation de chaud-froid annonciatrice de catastrophe sinon imminente, tout au moins certaine ... et, comble de l'horreur, quelques gargouillis lugubres qui s'amplifiaient au fur et à mesure du bitume qui défilait !!!!! :sick:  :affraid: 
Tidju ... je ne me sentais pas bien ... je devais être blanc comme un linge et je commencais à me tortiller sur mon siège, ce qui, vous l'avouerez, n'est pas de bonne augure !!!!
Pas d'aire de stationnement à l'horizon ... rien que la route qui poudroie et la douleur qui me foudroie....  
Mon passager, plongé dans sa lecture n'avait aucune idée du drame dramatique qui se tramait à côté de lui...  
Je serrais les fesses à un point tel que je me faisais penser à JCV avec ses noisettes !!!!
A un moment, je me suis dit : "Big ! si tu ne fais rien ... tu vas à la cata !!!" - d'un mouvement brusque qui surprit mon passager, je me rangeais sur la bande d'arrêt d'urgence, sortit précipitamment de la voiture et dévalais le bas côté en quête d'un buisson salvateur et protecteur... ce que je trouvais une centaine de mètres plus loin !!!!!
Mon forfait accompli, je remontais vers la voiture en m'épongeant le front et en soupirant comme un vieux boeuf !!!
Surprise ... mon passager avait disparu ... porte ouverte ... plus rien !!!!!  
Je pensais aux pires choses ... enlèvement, demande de rançon, accident ... et c'est alors que j'entendis une voix monter à environ une vingtaine de mètres à droite de la bagnole : "euh ! par hasard, vous auriez un peu de papier s'il vous plait ?" - j'étais ennuyé surtout que j'avais déjà perdu 2 mouchoirs dans la bagarre ! c'est alors que je lorgnais le Trends Tendances sur le siège passage et je répondis : "oui, je vous le lance !!!!!"
Je le vis remonter doucement la pente herbeuse, l'air satisfait ... il remonta dans la voiture et nous démarrâmes sans un mot ...
Les seuls mots qu'il prononça durant les kilomètres suivants furent : "ben ... il était temps !"
Ce jour-là, je bénis la providence de nous avoir fait partager la même détresse !!!!    
 :love:


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

Et c'te putain de machine qui veut pas le coup de bouler


----------



## woulf (13 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et c'te putain de machine qui veut pas le coup de bouler



ouais pareil, alors je ne rajouterai qu'un grand bravo pour tous ces prot à floches


----------



## Nephou (13 Septembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> ouais pareil, alors je ne rajouterai qu'un grand bravo pour tous ces prot à floches


 Ben moi j'avais le bouleur en état de marche


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vivement cet hiver tient :love: :love:



oui vivement l'hiver, parce que c'est ce que j'préfère


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2004)

Je m'en fout !!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2004)

Bravo et merci Zebigounet...  :love: On s'y croirait...   Et... ça... comment dire... rappelle... des... souvenirs...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et... ça... comment dire... rappelle... des... souvenirs...



    ... qui n'a jamais connu la grande solitude et la détresse du coureur de fond !!! :love:


----------



## Hurrican (14 Septembre 2004)

Sans vouloir te vexer TheBig, ton histoire me semble légère à côté de ce que j'ai pu vivre moi. 
Quand il y a environ 20 ans, j'étais encore dans l'armée de l'air et m'amusait là haut dans mon bi-place de formation, il m'est arrivé le même souci pendant une liaison Aulnat-Cognac. Sauf que là ... essayes de t'arrêter ... Mon co-pilote a bien compris que j'étais malade, et il l'a bien pris car il s'est mis à ma place, mais quand même ... 30 mn de vol avec cet odeur, et le contrôle à l'arrivée, avec obligation de passer à la tour avant de pouvoir aller me doucher/changer. 
J'en ai un souvenir pas très agréable.


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

L'Histoire se passe dans une lointaine contrée nommée "Moledelabite", ou la verdure tend a disparaitre.
 Ces habitants se disent modernes, evolués, dynamiques. En réalité, ils s'encroutent; devenant de vrai demi mou à part entière.

 Ces bandes mou aiment à se laisser endormir par la suffisance et l'egocentrisme, participant chaque jour d'avantage à créer cette fantastique société "Moledelabite".

 Ils aiment à voter dans l'alternance, un coup par ci, un coup par là sans jamais savoir pourquoi ils le font vraiment.
 Le demi mou aime bien avoir l'impression que ca bouge sans pour autant bouger son prose de son canapé, assis devant une emission crée exprès pour continuer de lui ramolir le cerveau.
 Il en a même conscience, mais il aime ça, cette sensation de se liquefier de betise. Il applaudit les super mous qu'on paye grassement à faire leurs pitreries qui n'amuse que les mous.

 Parfois, quelques durs se revelent, veritables êtres fantastiques de cette société, pourtant rendu aujourd'hui marginaux. Les demi mous se rient d'eux, certains les envies un peu, mais on trop peur de devoir devenir un dur a leur tour et être la risée des mous
 Alors pour bien éviter tout ca, on vote pour du vrai demi mou ferme dans ses choix.
 Un vrai demi mou se doit de prendre les decisions qu'il faut pour eviter au demi mou d'en dessous de penser, la pensée etant l'ennemi de toujours d'une bonne demi molle.

 Ainsi Sarkomou, le chef des mou, il fait plein de jolis trucs pour que les mous ils reflechissent surtout plus, designant les durs comme fauteurs de troubles.
 Et les mous le solicitent, que dis je, l'acclament pour ca, persuadé dans que la mollitude se trouve leur bonheur.

 Mais bien loin est le temps ou leurs ancètres, leurs parents, n'étaient pas des mous. Le temps où ils se battaient pour des libertés que le chef des mou retirent aujourd'hui à leurs descendants qui applaudissent pour ça.
 Leur vieux rêve de démocratie est mort avec eux. Les libertées se reduisent comme peau de chagrin, mais le mou aime ca, dans sa connerie latente.

 Aujourd'hui les mous n'ont plus de rêves non plus, ils ont des objectifs. 
 Une vie du mou sera ponctuée par les etudes, l'achat de sa premiere voiture, le credit pour la maison, le crédit pour le mariage, les papiers pour le divorce et la garde du gamin, et se finira par le credit pour les obseques.
 Le mou est aussi avide de pouvoir, ca fait toujours bien de dire qu'on a des responsabilité, même si jamais il ne les assumera. Ah! Le mou fera un geste une fois par an pour se donner bonne conscience.
 Il triera aussi les ordures, ca fait ecolo, même si son tas de boue pollue, il sera content de se dire qu'il participe à la préservation d'une terre déjà bien malade.

 Pendant ce temps, le dur aura lui pris le temps de vivre. Il aura pris le temps de découvrir des sensations, enfin celles qui restent, car le mou détruit tout sur son passage.
 Il aura aussi du mal a vivre cette vie gâché par tant de mou, ces êtres donnant envie de vomir.

 Ce monde est il si loin ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui les mous n'ont plus de rêves non plus, ils ont des objectifs.


Arf !!!!  du grand Bassou !!! J'adore !!!!   :love:  :love:  :love: 

ps : normal qu'il n'y ait plus de verdure sur le passage du mou ... parce que le mou tond !!!!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et c'te putain de machine qui veut pas le coup de bouler




Tout pareil !!!!

Merci TheBig      :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Septembre 2004)

Merci aussi Bassou, joli texte.


----------



## macelene (26 Novembre 2004)

Des jours qui passent... LA Vie quoi... Mais alors que les villes se parent de ces lumières qui polluent la nuit et  éteingnent ses étoiles, et bien aujourd'hui c'est une grande ville toute noire de solitude pour moi.
Jour de grande solitude en fait pour moi... Je ne suis pas assez forte pour me permettre de me montrer vulnérable. Je refuse de me perdre, je refuse de tomber.
Oui je trouve ça et là quelques rayons pour me tenir éveillée, mais je suis dans le noir. Rêve de m'endormir sans faire de rêves. Ces rêves qui ne sont que cauchemars. Ces rêves qui me disent que j'ai besoin d'être loin, en gardant tout près de moi ceux que j'aime. Ceux que j'ai connus. Espérer encore des mains tendues, sans médisances, sans regards réprobateurs, sans que ces regards ne te renvoient de rejet, sans que ces regards ne te jugent.
Je ne sais, je cherche encore si elles existent ces mains. Devrais-je ne me contenter que des  miennes ? Oui j'en ai à côté de moi des fortes aussi qui m'empêche de d'avoir le c½ur pris dans un étau. PArtage encore, symbiose.
Mais ceux qui sont loin, que la curiosité aiguise, dans le fond, que leur importe. 
La Vie reste un Mystère et je m'en contente. 


 Merci ce matin de m'avoir fait Rire pour Vivre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Espérer encore des mains tendues


Même si les miennes ne sont que virtuelles, elles te sont acquises, Hélène.....
...si ma signature pouvait t'être d'une quelconque utilité, je te la donne ....  
Je voudrais rajouter : mais oui, la vie est belle Hélène ... courage Hélène ... t'en fais pas ... la solitude c'est qu'un état d'esprit .... mais je ne t'offre que le silence ... le silence d'un inconnu qui à cet instant est très proche de toi ...


----------



## macelene (26 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> le silence d'un inconnu qui à cet instant est très proche de toi ...


----------



## macelene (26 Novembre 2004)

Pour ne pas faire de misérabilisme... 
Je suis de retour et pendant ce trajet j'ai aussi pensé à ce que j'étais venu vous écrire.
Cette noirceur n'est pas dûe ni à la maladie, ni à la perte d'un proche, ni ..... ça ne regarde que... 

Bah rien. 

Tout simplement je reprends le post de Joanes ds  " La Mer qui Roule" de CAmisol.



			
				joanes a dit:
			
		

> Parfois il vaut mieux laisser les  blessures où elle sont, oublier la douleur qui risque de nous submerger. Mais aussi parfois un peu de vague à l'âme n'est pas désagréable. Cet état semi comateux q'une douleur diffuse, juste à la limite de la paix...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Comme Grib l'annonce dans un autre thread (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lumai (18 Janvier 2005)

Ce soir la ville me berce
 de la rumeur diffuse de ses artères
 des éclats de voix toutes proches assourdies par quelques murs
 ou clairs et distants de la rue
 Cette immense concrétion humaine
 hommes et femmes venues du monde 
 s'agglomérer dans ce coin de ville
 Elle respire leur air et bat de leur sang
 Elle me berce ce soir


----------



## HeliO (18 Janvier 2005)

Il manque des messages au sujet ou c'est moi qui rêve ?


----------



## macmarco (18 Janvier 2005)

helio a dit:
			
		

> Il manque des messages au sujet ou c'est moi qui rêve ?


 
  C'est à dire ?
  Quels messages manqueraient ? 
 Tu veux parler des messages qui n'avaient rien à faire dans ce sujet et qui ont été supprimés par les modérateurs ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir la ville me berce
> de la rumeur diffuse de ses artères
> des éclats de voix toutes proches assourdies par quelques murs
> ou clairs et distants de la rue
> ...



Mes murs sont trop épais pour que je puisse entendre l'extérieur...
Ma porte est trop lourde aussi ...
Le murmure de la rue se brise sur mes double-vitrages...
Mon toit me sépare des étoiles...
Mon refuge, mon espace de liberté est une prison !!!

Et pourtant, j'y suis bien ...
Ma famille y est à l'abri ... mon égoïsme aussi ...
Dans ce havre de paix, je communique vers l'extérieur...
Par clavier et écran interposés bien entendu...
C'est plus clean, plus propre ... un peu triste aussi...

Pas de bruit, pas de cris et pas d'odeurs...
Ambiance feutrée, moquette épaisse...
Sur mes murs, quelques rêves oubliés...
Hendrix, le Che et Janis me regardent dans la pénombre...
Mais je vous laisse, le journal de TF1 va commencer...

... ... ... ...


----------



## einqui (19 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> [...]
> Mais je vous laisse, le journal de TF1 va commencer...
> 
> ... ... ... ...



Tiens, moi qui croyais que tu habitais en Belgique...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2005)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, moi qui croyais que tu habitais en Belgique...


     ... salut einqui !!!!  
Si j'ai le choix entre plusieurs "merdes", je privilégie celle qui sent le moins fort !!! ... c'est tout dire quand à la qualité des JT des chaînes belges !!!!!  
En fait, je regarde plus souvent le JT de l'A2 que celui de TF1 !!!


----------



## einqui (19 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... salut einqui !!!!
> Si j'ai le choix entre plusieurs "merdes", je privilégie celle qui sentle moins fort !!! ... c'est tout dire quand à la qualité des JT deschaînes belges !!!!!
> En fait, je regarde plus souvent le JT de l'A2 que celui de TF1 !!!



Coucou TheBig :love:

Je ne peux que te conseiller ca
(mais il faut avoir WMP  )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2005)

La semaine dernière, j'étais en Allemagne...
Vers 20 H, je décide d'aller seul manger un bout dans une pizzeria juste à côté de la société....
Ambiance "normale" ... cadre "normal" pour une pizzeria...
A la table d'à côté 5 gars en costume-cravate en train de siffler des bières ... discussion animée, rires etc... ...
Au mur une télé qui diffuse des images en provenance d'Asie ... images de désolation et de souffrance... je regarde de façon un peu distraite...
A côté de moi, la discussion s'anime ... je tend l'oreille et ce que j'entend me glace d'effroi et de dégoût :
Un des gars lance aux autres : "Putain, c'est le moment d'y aller faire un tour, les filles doivent pas coûter cher !!!!!" - et un autre de répondre : "ouais, mais faut se dépêcher il doit pas en rester beaucoup !!!" ... éclats de rires et grandes tapées sur la table.....
Je me sens très mal à l'aise et désemparé ... ma pizza arrive ... je me lève, jette un billet de 20 Euros sur la table et je sors ... l'air frais me fait du bien !
Je décide de marcher un peu...
Je sais que des "salauds" il y en a partout ... mais ces "salauds-là" m'ont empêché de dormir la conscience tranquille ... une nuit de "grande solitude" sans aucun doute...


----------



## einqui (19 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> La semaine dernière, j'étais en Allemagne...
> Vers 20 H, je décide d'aller seul manger un bout dans une pizzeria juste à côté de la société....
> Ambiance "normale" ... cadre "normal" pour une pizzeria...
> A la table d'à côté 5 gars en costume-cravate en train de siffler des bières ... discussion animée, rires etc... ...
> ...



Oui, d'autant plus que si tu leur avais fait remarquer a quel point ilsavaient ete odieux, ils se seraient refugier derriere des remarquescomme "Oh, mais nous plaisantions..." ou "Mais vous n'avez donc pasd'humour!",.... et j'en passe des plus hypocrites.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2005)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Oui, d'autant plus que si tu leur avais fait remarquer a quel point ilsavaient ete odieux, ils se seraient refugier derriere des remarquescomme "Oh, mais nous plaisantions..." ou "Mais vous n'avez donc pasd'humour!",.... et j'en passe des plus hypocrites.


Même pas .... je crois plutôt que j'aurais pris sur la gueule compte tenu de leur état !  
En fait, ce qui me désole, c'est que je n'ai rien osé dire ... rien !  Peut-être la surprise ou la peur ... j'avoue que j'hésite à me poser la question...


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Janvier 2005)

"Si l'on devait buter tous les cons, on marcherait sur des cadavres..." 

Tu as, je pense, bien fait de ne rien dire...Laisse-les donc sevautrerdans l'océan de leur ignorance et de leur suffisance, tu asdéjàsuffisament à faire avec les Tiens, ceux qui te sont proches, ceuxdonttu as (as eu) la charge "éducative".


Quant aux autres....


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En fait, ce qui me désole, c'est que je n'ai rien osé dire ... rien !


Dire quoi ? Tu n'aurais de toute façon pas été entendu, tu te serais peut-être, comme tu dis, pris sur la gueule, et tu n'aurais quand-même pas mangé ta pizza. 

_Le temps ne fait rien à l'affaire, quand on est con, on est con._ Brassens


----------



## rezba (19 Janvier 2005)

Cela fait longtemps que je me dis qu'il me faut lire sérieusement ce fil, en une fois. Je l'ai toujours lu, à la petite semaine. Je n'ai jamais su quoi y dire. Je ne suis pas précisément un business traveler, mais il m'arrive de voyager souvent. Dans de petites ou de grandes villes. Mais comme mon métier consiste à comprendre les organisations urbaines, je n'ai que rarement ressenti ces sentiments de solitude, de perdition.
Le plus souvent, quand j'arrive dans une ville inconnue, j'en ressors d'abord avec un mal au jambes, parce que j'y ai trop marché, ou un mal aux yeux, parce que j'ai trop conduit.
J'aime les villes. Les petites et les grandes. J'aime comprendre comment on y circule, qui habite où, quels sont les flux qui les traversent. Flux de véhicules, d'âmes, de pouvoir. J'aime y déambuler, m'imprégner de leur odeur, de leur énergie, de leur bruit.
Trouver un bar, lire la presse locale, boire aux lèvres des autres clients. Ecouter. Enregistrer. Mémoriser.
Le plus dur reste de manger seul. Au début de ma carrière, lorsque j'étais apprenti-fonctionnaire de la recherche, mon forfait journalier ne me permettait pas de manger deux fois par jour. Et mes journées réclamaient plutôt trois repas que deux.
Souvent, je mangeais liquide, en grignotant de retour à l'hôtel. Aujourd'hui, chercheur privé, j'ai plus de moyens pour assouvir les besoins de mon estomac. La recherche du bon restaurant devient un enjeu majeur. Autant que celle, précédant le déplacement, d'un hotel correct. 
Pas trop cher, pas trop impersonnel, pas trop pourri, une literie correcte, pour que les quelques heures de sommeil soient profitables.
Beaucoup plus que la ville, c'est donc l'hôtel que je redoute.

J'ai le souvenir d'un hôtel de seconde zone, une chaine de motel pas chère, en banlieue de Dunkerque. Il faisait gris et froid, j'avais roulé dans le brouillard toute la journée. Le motel était parfaitement impersonnel, et sans qualité aucune. Sur le parking, et dans les coursives menant aux bungalows, des écritaux appelaient à la vigilance, et dégageaient la responsabilité de la direction face aux vols d'objets laissés dans les véhicules et les chambres.
La chambre était minuscule, je ne pouvais pas m'y déplacer. Je suis sorti. J'ai foncé à Dunkerque. Face à la gare, j'ai trouvé une chambre en rotonde, au premier, vue sur la place. Grande. Propre. Au même prix. Avec une cuisine familiale.
J'ai visité Dunkerque sous la pluie. C'était au début des plans vigipirate, les militaires quadrillaient la ville déserte. Je me suis cru à la Libération.
Cette nuit-là, j'ai voyagé dans le temps autant que dans l'espace...
Ma solitude épuise mon corps. Elle me remplit souvent la tête de bonheur. Elle me nourrit d'images volées. C'est la seule compagne à laquelle je sois fidèle.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai visité Dunkerque sous la pluie


Je me souviens d'une nuit de solitude à Darmstadt ... 
C'est qu'on la sent venir de loin cette p.... de solitude !
Déjà elle me suivait de près en quittant le bureau ... il devait être aux environs de 19 H...
Il pleuvait ... une pluie d'automne douce et légère pour clore une journée passée sous les néons dans un espace qui ne me permettait aucune échappée vers l'extérieur...
J'avais mal aux yeux...
Je me risquais sur le trottoir ... enlevais mes lunettes et je sentis la pluie couler sur mon visage ... c'était bon cette fraîcheur humide qui me caressait la peau ... c'était délicieux de fermer les yeux et de tendre le visage vers des cieux aussi attentionnés...
Je crois bien que je suis resté 5 bonnes minutes comme ça ... sur le trottoir ... les lunettes dans une main et me frottant les yeux de l'autre.... j'étais seul, mais bien ...
Le "Maritim Hotel" n'était qu'à quelques minutes de là ... je décidais de lui tourner le dos et de marcher un peu dans la ville en quête d'un endroit sympa où je pourrais manger un bout...
Peu de circulation et peu de monde ... Darmstadt s'endort très tôt ... quelques passants emparapluités pressés de rentrer chez eux ... quelques cyclistes qui slalommaient sur les trottoirs ... et la pluie qui jouait avec les reflets de l'éclairage public...
Tiens ! un "BierGarten" ... endroit généralement sympa où l'on picole un tas de bières en mangeant une tonne de cochonnailles...
Ambiance enfumée, brouhaha impressionnant, beaucoup de monde ... je trouvais une table  qui donnait sur le jardin... cool !
Je commandais une bière et un Wiener Schnitzel ... en fait, quand je suis en Allemagne, je commande toujours une bière et un Wiener Schnitzel quand je suis seul ...
A côté de moi, la tête dans l'assiette, un "vieux monsieur" tout gris, moustache en guidon de vélo, grosse veste à carreaux et noeud "pap" ... "purée ! il est trop !" pensais-je !
C'était comme si il avait lu dans mes pensées ... il lève la tête, les yeux pétillants et me dis : "français ???" - un peu surpris, je lui répondis : "non ! belge !" avec un petit sourire en coin !!!
Probablement qu'il avait repéré mon accent au moment ou je commandais ma boustifaille ... arf !
Il commença à rapprocher sa table de la mienne ... par petites touches, par petits bonds et puis, il se lâcha : "J'ai 85 ans !" lança t'il dans un français impeccable mâtiné d'un délicieux accent teuton... et c'était parti ... il me raconta toute sa vie ... année après année ... sa naissance juste après la première guerre ... il me parla de sa famille, de ses études ... pendant plus de 30 ans il avait été professeur de français à Nuremberg ... sa femme était décédée 15 ans plus tôt et il habitait un petit appartement juste en face de l'académie de musique...
Il adorait parler français ... ça s'entendait ... et ses yeux brillaient lorsqu'il me demandait : "Je parle bien n'est-ce-pas ???"
Et il parlait bien, c'est vrai ... si bien d'ailleurs que je me surpris à l'écouter attentivement, sans me forcer, en me laissant aller ... 
D'ailleurs, il ne me laissait pas le temps d'en placer une ... il avait trouvé un auditoire et il ne me lâcherait pas !!!
Ses phrases étaient émaillées de remarques pittoresques et marrantes ... je me surpris à rire quand il m'a raconté la rencontre avec sa femme ... il était bien et j'étais bien...
Il ne buvait que du vin ... je commandais donc une bonne bouteille pour agrémenter la conversation...
L'heure tournait ... purée 1 H du mat et il continuait...
Nous décidâmes de rentrer ... il ajouta que tous les soirs, à l'exception du week-end, il se trouvait dans cette taverne ... invitation déguisée pour un de mes prochains passages à Darmstadt probablement...
Je le laissais sur le pas de la porte ... il habitait pratiquement à côté ... il me serra longuement la main, m'assura d'avoir passé une bonne soirée et s'éloigna en clopinant légèrement...
Je repris le bras de ma solitude qui m'attendait un peu plus loin et je regagnais mon hôtel...
Ma foi, cette soirée n'avait pas été désagréable ... j'en ai retenu qu'on pouvait avoir 85 ans bien sonnés et avoir encore l'esprit vif et alerte et les yeux pétillants ... j'avoue que ça m'a rassuré un peu sur mon devenir...  
Je ne suis jamais retourné dans ce "BierGarten" ... pourquoi ? Je n'en sais rien ! Probablement parce que l'occasion ne s'est pas représentée...
Mais la semaine prochaine j'irai !!! et qui sait ... il sera peut-être encore là !!!
Nos vies sont ainsi faites de rencontres fortuites et furtives ... au premier abord insignifiantes ... mais chaque rencontre, quelle qu'elle soit, tisse au plus profond de nous des liens ténus mais résistants qui ne demandent qu'à resurgir au moment ou on s'y attend le moins ... rien que pour ça, elle est belle, la Vie ....


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Janvier 2005)

Putain j'ai la trique !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain j'ai la trique !!!



     ... J'ai failli attendre !!!!!!!   :love: 
ps : tu peux filer maintenant...... :rateau:


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2005)

pour aller voir ce qu'il se passe là-bas tout en bas , tout au fond... Je cherche encore cette inspiration profonde qui me poussera en haut, tout en haut...
Naked Music... scarifications... blessures involontaires... c½ur qui saigne... Savoir entendre la vérité, ne plus se retourner sur des pas, ne jamais revenir en arrière... Penser que tout peut être de nouveau sans anicroches, sans aspérités aucunes... doux comme le plat d'une main qui caresse un dos jusqu'à la rémission... se laisser emporter par la vague... attendre le divin... le suprême...
Je veux que ça groove dans ma tête... que ça pulse dans mon corps... systole, diastole.
Nunca olvidar el sol... sus rayos que queman la piel.. los cuerpos... Sueño de teatro...
Revoir encore à travers ses (ces) yeux ce désir qui monte... gestes lents... volutes de fumée bleue.
Ganas de aguas torrientes, besamé mucho...miedo de tenerte y de pederte despues.
Pero no me importa... Asi la vida va... con sus riudos de miedo y sus ruidos de placer.


----------



## PommeQ (17 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pour aller voir ce qu'il se passe là-bas tout en bas , tout au fond... Je cherche encore cette inspiration profonde qui me poussera en haut, tout en haut...
> Naked Music... scarifications... blessures involontaires... c½ur qui saigne... Savoir entendre la vérité, ne plus se retourner sur des pas, ne jamais revenir en arrière... Penser que tout peut être de nouveau sans anicroches, sans aspérités aucunes... doux comme le plat d'une main qui caresse un dos jusqu'à la rémission... se laisser emporter par la vague... attendre le divin... le suprême...
> Je veux que ça groove dans ma tête... que ça pulse dans mon corps... systole, diastole.
> Nunca olvidar el sol... sus rayos que queman la piel.. los cuerpos... Sueño de teatro...
> ...



Je tente une interpretation ... non ca serait dommage   
Une legere caresse avec une boule ...  :mouais: Pourquoi une seule d'ailleurs


----------



## macelene (17 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Je tente une interpretation ... non ca serait dommage
> Une legere caresse avec une boule ...  :mouais: Pourquoi une seule d'ailleurs



 caresse avec une boule...   ben j'ai fait quoi moa...


----------



## PommeQ (18 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> caresse avec une boule...   ben j'ai fait quoi moa...



  bah voila ce qu'il me dit    "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macelene."

Pourtant c pas l'envie qui me manque  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pour aller voir ce qu'il se passe là-bas tout en bas , tout au fond... Je cherche encore cette inspiration profonde qui me poussera en haut, tout en haut...
> Naked Music... scarifications... blessures involontaires... c½ur qui saigne... Savoir entendre la vérité, ne plus se retourner sur des pas, ne jamais revenir en arrière... Penser que tout peut être de nouveau sans anicroches, sans aspérités aucunes... doux comme le plat d'une main qui caresse un dos jusqu'à la rémission... se laisser emporter par la vague... attendre le divin... le suprême...
> Je veux que ça groove dans ma tête... que ça pulse dans mon corps... systole, diastole.
> Nunca olvidar el sol... sus rayos que queman la piel.. los cuerpos... Sueño de teatro...
> ...


Bonsoir Hélène ... ... ...  
Je pense à toi ... je pense à vous, toutes et tous ....
Je traverse un purgatoire bordé de vertiges lancinants et je cherche la route qui me ramènera à la maison ... votre maison ... notre maison ...
J'y arriverai ... j 'y suis toujours arrivé ! ... attendez-moi !!!
Je vous aime et vous embrasse .... 

A bientôt si la vie le veut... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> À bientôt si la vie le veut...



À très bientôt Jean-Luc.


----------



## macmarco (18 Mars 2005)

Salut TheBig !
On t'attend !:love:
A bientôt !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A bientôt si la vie le veut... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...





Reviens tu nous manques :rose: 

A très bientôt ZeBig ! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mars 2005)

Nous sommes tous tout au long du chemin, ZeBig, à chaque contour, chaque bifurcation.  :love: Reviens nous vite. 

PS: Flat te réclame.


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2005)

Salut, TheBig, à bientôt


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2005)

Salut, TheBig, à bientôt


----------



## Gaspar (22 Mars 2005)

Voilà. Ce qui devait arriver arriva. Je suis bien avancée maintenant. J'élimine les draps qui ont accueillis nos corps enthousiastes et réjouis, je ne veut plus les voir ! J'aurais bien aimé être surprise. Maintenant je vis chaque lundi comme un 1er janvier, chaque lundi comme un nouveau départ avec son cortège de promesses mirobolantes et de bonnes résolutions fantasques. Vivre chaque semaine comme une année toute entière. Dans la même semaine avoir le vertige au sommet de la tour Eiffel, marcher à 3600 mètres d'altitude, éblouie, le corps plaqué à la planète et comprendre l'apesanteur, se dire que non, on ne fera jamais un 8000, sentir l'air froid me brûler les poumons, se souvenir qu'on a des poumons, ressentir l'ivresse des cimes des Alpes, glisser sur la neige scintillante, plonger dans le bleu translucide de la Méditerranée, me faire chauffer les fesses au soleil de printemps sur les rochers rouges, faire du sport pour tenter d'assommer mon esprits : asphyxie-brûlure-t-shirt mouillé, adossée au carrelage du mur ne même pas pleurer sous la douche, même pas mal ! Faire des fêtes avec mes amis, rempoter les plantes vertes, laisser mes cheveux s'emeler, manger une tarte briochée aux myrtilles, revoir le petit cheval blanc, croiser un regard tendre et y croire... On en fait des choses en une année, le temps passe à une allure folle.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Hélène ... ... ...
> Je pense à toi ... je pense à vous, toutes et tous ....
> Je traverse un purgatoire bordé de vertiges lancinants et je cherche la route qui me ramènera à la maison ... votre maison ... notre maison ...
> J'y arriverai ... j 'y suis toujours arrivé ! ... attendez-moi !!!
> ...


----------



## Grug (22 Mars 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A bientôt si la vie le veut


esperons que la vie sera d'accord avec nous


----------



## House M.D. (22 Mars 2005)

Reviens thebigounet... reviens... :'( :'( :'(


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Mars 2005)

C'est très curieux Internet.
On va partout en restant chez soi.
On achète n'importe quoi en restant chez soi.
On parle à des gens en restant chez soi.
On peut draguer en restant chez soi.
On peut rire avec quelqu'un ou l'insulter en restant chez soi.
En fin de compte c'est quand même la solitude qui l'emporte.
Je suis là à poster sur le bar simplement pour essayer de me changer les idées. Idées noires au demeurant.
Ma femme n'est pas là depuis une semaine, elle est allé à l'enterrement de sa grand-mère. C'est triste, mais il y a plus horrible, pour elle et pour moi : demain je pars la rejoindre pour l'enterrement de sa mère...
Ne vous inquiétez pas, je ne cherche pas des sourires de compassion ou des tapes dans le dos amicales mais il fallait que j'en parle à quelqu'un ou plutôt que j'essaie d'évacuer un peu.
C'est anonyme, je sais, mais ça "soulage", bien que l'expression ne soit pas très appropriée en la circonstance.
C'est très curieux Internet.
Excusez-moi de m'être un peu épanché sur vos épaules.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien fait.
> Vraiment bien fait...



Pouvoir dire de quelqu'un qu'on à jamais vu "Il est mon ami", grâce à internet, c'est très humain, et c'est plus pratique que l'ancienne méthode, mais ce n'est pas nouveau, avant, ça existait déjà, mais c'était avec papier, enveloppes et timbres. Les échanges étaient plus lents, moins faciles, mais le principe reste le même. 

EDIT : en fait, c'est plus à l'intitulé de ton message qu'à son contenu que je répond


----------



## Gaspar (27 Mars 2005)

Je suis seule à faire tomber la pluie dans ma salle de bain. Je n'entend plus le doux clapotis de la cafetière et son petit cracha, comme un dragon domestique, caractéristique de fin. Je vais pouvoir la jeter au fond d'un placard, je la retrouverais au prochain déménagement, elle me jettera a la tête un assaut de souvenirs odorants, des petites séquences animées, des images sur lesquelles l'amour ne s'est pas arrêté. 24 images secondes : ça va trop vite. Sommes nous si pressés ? Fini le crissement des carrés blancs que ses doigts attrapaient dans le sucrier. Fini le tintement de la cuillère. Disparu aussi les poils bruns dans le lavabo, même rincé avec bonne volonté il en reste toujours quelques uns, tel des pigments noir épars sur le blanc de la faïence, ils étaient des preuves de sa présence ici même, chez moi. Plus de scratchs sensuels sur ce visage regardé avec intensité a chacune de ses apparitions. Un beau visage d'homme, des formes harmonieuse et bien réparties, un regard pétillant, j'y ai lu parfois son désir, son excitation de la découverte, sa satisfaction, son étonnement, son irritation, son agacement, son inflexibilité et bien d'autres choses encore. Sa chevelure noire se pare maintenant de quelques fils d'argent : irrésistible. Le pire est sans nul doute son sourire, a se damner dans la seconde, un sourire nucléaire qui vous irradie instantanément, je suis contaminée pour toujours. Mon compteur Geiger-Muller est out of order.


----------



## Gaspar (30 Mars 2005)

Je suis fatiguée alors je voudrais me reposer enfin dans les bras d'un homme bienveillant, un homme qui cacherais les nuages avec ses larges épaules. Pas de discours inutile, pas de mots superflus, pas de tricheries, ça on m'en a trop donné, j'en ai la nausée. 
Pourquoi le spectacle joué est-il si souvent inférieur au programme annoncé? Pourquoi tant d'hommes ont-ils recours au discours promotionnel ? (J'ai un grand sexe, j'ai une grosse libido, les autres hommes sont incompétents en séductions, les autres hommes ne savent pas reconnaître une vraie femme, ils ne sont pas élégants, n'ont pas de goût ou de culture, etc). Pourquoi les hommes se mettent-ils constamment en compétition avec avec les autres mâles ? Pourquoi n'acceptent-ils pas enfin de se laisser rassurer par une femme sincère et attentionnée ? Pourquoi une fois trouvée la femme tant espérée en imagination, ne la désirent-ils plus ? Pas mieux traitée qu'un jouet démodé. Je suis triste car je ne connais rien de plus passionnant et délicieux que d'aimer véritablement un homme avec toute la féminité possible et il semble que les hommes disposés a se laisser toucher au c½ur soient peux nombreux. Ce n'est pas grave, il ne m'en faut qu'un. Quel plaisir de pouvoir être agréable à celui que l'on a choisi, d'agir pour faire sa vie plus jolie, faire des gestes pour son bien être, choisir un cadeau en imaginant déjà son sourire, quel plaisir de voir qu'il est élégant pour me plaire, être impatiente, souhaiter l'orage, le tonerre, les éclairs, l'ouragan et la tempête pour ne plus sortir du lit, voir les premiers rayons de soleil printanier lui donner bonne mine, deviner son regard caché derrière ses Predator Olympia, posé sur mon décolleté, choisir une nouvelle robe en imaginant ses mains dégageant mon corps de l'étoffe, désirer sa peau sous la popeline blanche de sa chemise, souhaiter ses doigts habiles écartant l'élastique et la soie, masser son corps fatigué, lui redonner de la vigueur, le laisser se réveiller les matins difficiles, l'écouter, rire avec lui, écouter encore lorsque c'est moins drôle, le connaître de mieux en mieux, aimer ses baisers, aimer son corps imparfait, le laisser tranquille, lui faire confiance, voir ses défauts et les accepter, feindre la dispute, se réconcilier... tomber pour complicité amoureuse.


----------



## sylko (30 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> waow.



rewaowwww.   

 

The Big aurait également apprécié.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2005)

Gaspar a dit:
			
		

> Je suis fatiguée alors je voudrais me reposer enfin dans les bras d'un homme bienveillant, un homme qui cacherais les nuages avec ses larges épaules. Pas de discours inutile, pas de mots superflus, pas de tricheries, ça on m'en a trop donné, j'en ai la nausée.
> Pourquoi le spectacle joué est-il si souvent inférieur au programme annoncé? Pourquoi tant d'hommes ont-ils recours au discours promotionnel ? (J'ai un grand sexe, j'ai une grosse libido, les autres hommes sont incompétents en séductions, les autres hommes ne savent pas reconnaître une vraie femme, ils ne sont pas élégants, n'ont pas de goût ou de culture, etc). Pourquoi les hommes se mettent-ils constamment en compétition avec avec les autres mâles ? Pourquoi n'acceptent-ils pas enfin de se laisser rassurer par une femme sincère et attentionnée ? Pourquoi une fois trouvée la femme tant espérée en imagination, ne la désirent-ils plus ? (...)



D'un coup, je me dis que finalement je ne dois pas être un homme...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Mars 2005)

Gaspar a dit:
			
		

> aimer ses baisers, aimer son corps imparfait, le laisser tranquille, lui faire confiance, voir ses défauts et les accepter, feindre la dispute, se réconcilier... tomber pour complicité amoureuse.



J'ai entendu ça ; les premiers temps... Là ; c'est plus ça. Ca s'est transformé en reproches... Je ne sais plus... Je ressens une grande lassitude  Mais je retomberai dans le panneau... Je le sais......) :rose:

... Je vais aller tout seul faire tomber la pluie sur moi dans ma salle de bain... Et j'aurai oublié ce post à la prochaîne éclaircie  C'est tellement bon , parfois, de commettre à nouveau les mêmes erreurs :love:


----------



## macelene (2 Avril 2005)

Toi  "Homme" des snacks bars, tu ne sais pas goûter  la nature reposante, les heures de lumière, de couleurs et de senteurs. 
Tu ne promets rien, tu ne dis rien.
Tu ne sais pas écouter les mots (maux) et tu ne sais pas les dire.
C'est un peu de colère.
Une vague géante peut en un instant tout détruire, les Illusions et l'Amour. 
Tu dis que tu sais Aimer... Je crois que tu ne sais pas, tu sais mentir.
Arrête de jouer, de heurter, de pousser si bas, de renverser.
Tu peux étreindre des tas de corps, les lécher, les embrasser, les pénétrer par divers orifices sans que se présente une seule fois la possibilité d'un vrai Baiser...
Divines explorations du Corps et de l' Âme.
Quels types de baisers marquent la frontière entre Aventure et Amour ?
Il peut être comme l'empreinte silencieuse et profonde d'une bouche dans le ceux des reins.
Rien ne peut l'effacer. C'est comme un poison, ça fait mal. Du temps pour l'éliminer.
Il ne reste plus que le goût âcre de son silence remplis de ses cris muets.
Connaîtra-t-elle encore des feux d'artifices, la caresse, les murmures insolents sous les draps, les yeux mi-clos jusqu'à l'Aurore, les cheveux en bataille des petits matins...?


----------



## mado (2 Avril 2005)

Gaspar a dit:
			
		

> Je suis fatiguée alors je voudrais me reposer enfin dans les bras d'un homme bienveillant, un homme qui cacherais les nuages avec ses larges épaules. Pas de discours inutile, pas de mots superflus, pas de tricheries, ça on m'en a trop donné, j'en ai la nausée...



Martina Topley Bird sur la platine. Anything. Des mots empruntés qui résonnent inlassablement. Des mots d'emprunt...qui ne valent rien. D'autres étaient murmurés ailleurs.
Apprendre à réécouter une autre voix, ne pas douter sans cesse d'une possible sincérité. Se protéger sans construire des murs infranchissables.


----------



## Gaspar (5 Avril 2005)

C'est horrible, je n'y arrive pas, pas du tout. Mes larmes coulent jusque dans mon cou, dans mon décolleté, mon corps est secoué par des sanglots sonores comme en ont les enfants. Je croyais que c'était fini, que je n'en avait plus, plus du tout et que je n'en aurait plus jamais. Des larmes dans mes yeux. Hors mis, faire les yeux devenir rouges, elles ne servent à rien ces larmes, à rien du tout. J'échangerais volontiers toute cette embarrassante sensibilité contre une paire de ces gros seins comme on fait maintenant. Je me ferais bien arracher le cerveau au profit de ces prothèses mammaires. On arrache bien les dents de sagesse. Voilà. Avoir l'air d'une bimbo. Et n'avoir plus de cerveau. N'assurer plus que les fonctions vitales et rien d'autre. Mes dents de sagesses, elles n'ont jamais voulu pousser. J'envie presque le dormeur du val avec ces deux trous rouges au côté droit. Pourtant je sens bien ça coince, je sens bien parfois l'air ne rentre plus comme il faut dans mes poumons. Peut-on mourir simplement étouffé par le sentiment amoureux ? Autopsie. Jeune femme de race blanche, sujet en bonne santé, pas de lésions, pas de traces de violence, pas de traces de produits toxiques dans l'organisme? après examen approfondi nous concluons à une mort causée par un sentiment amoureux provocant un étouffement des poumons. Cette idée me redonne presque le sourire.

Je déteste qu'on me dise que je suis forte. Je déteste les féministes, elles ont influencé toute une génération de femmes qui se sont fourvoyées avec des concepts d'égalités entre les hommes et les femmes. Mais pourquoi faire ? A part sur le plan des droits civiques, à quoi ça sert ? Je veux être faible, je veux être secourue, je veux qu'un homme ouvre les bocaux de confiture, je ne veux pas aller sur la lune, je veux être courtisée et sourire timidement, je veux sourire et dire merci lorsqu'un homme m'ouvre une porte,  je veux porter des robes légères, je ne veux pas effacer la féminité qui est en moi simplement parce que je n'ai pas le mode d'emploi, simplement parce que depuis l'enfance j'entends : la vie est difficile alors il faut être forte et n'avoir besoin de personne. Je ne suis pas d'accord, c'est faux, je veux avoir besoin de lui, de cet homme qui est entré dans ma vie un jour ensoleillé. Sous nos pas étaient les quatre mains d'une cité médiévale. Maintenant il fait quoi ? Le beau devant son grille pain chromé ? Dresseur de miettes de pains ? Il ne me fait plus ni rire, ni jouir.


----------



## alan.a (6 Avril 2005)

Gaspar a dit:
			
		

> je veux qu'un homme ouvre les bocaux de confiture et dire merci lorsqu'un homme m'ouvre une porte



C'est pas facile pour nous non plus ...
Il y a des ouvre-bocaux pour les pots de confitures et avec toutes ces portes automatiques on ne peut rien faire ...

A propos, une petite expo :rose:  qui colle bien à ce fil de discussion.


----------



## macelene (6 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai éclaté de rire et ça va me reprendre, je le sais, dans la journée, rien qu'à y penser.
> *Cette femme est formidable.*
> :love:



rien...  rien...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2005)

C'est plus ce que c'était ce thread...


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus ce que c'était ce thread...



On ne se baigne jamais deux fois dans le même fleuve disait quelqu'un, il y a bien longtemps   

C'est encore vrai, et pas que pour Sonny


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Avril 2005)

Pas compris...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2005)

Gaspar a dit:
			
		

> Il ne me fait plus ni rire, ni jouir.



Un autre le fera peut-être ou peut-être pas. La mort le taira, la vie le dira.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2005)

Gaspar a dit:
			
		

> Je déteste qu'on me dise que je suis forte. Je déteste les féministes, elles ont influencé toute une génération de femmes qui se sont fourvoyées avec des concepts d'égalités entre les hommes et les femmes. Mais pourquoi faire ? A part sur le plan des droits civiques, à quoi ça sert ? Je veux être faible, je veux être secourue, je veux qu'un homme ouvre les bocaux de confiture, je ne veux pas aller sur la lune, je veux être courtisée et sourire timidement, je veux sourire et dire merci lorsqu'un homme m'ouvre une porte,  je veux porter des robes légères, je ne veux pas effacer la féminité qui est en moi simplement parce que je n'ai pas le mode d'emploi, simplement parce que depuis l'enfance j'entends : la vie est difficile alors il faut être forte et n'avoir besoin de personne. Je ne suis pas d'accord, c'est faux, je veux avoir besoin de lui, de cet homme qui est entré dans ma vie un jour ensoleillé. Sous nos pas étaient les quatre mains d'une cité médiévale. Maintenant il fait quoi ? Le beau devant son grille pain chromé ? Dresseur de miettes de pains ?




D'un coup j'ai eu un doute... C'est le grille-pain chromé qui fait ça. Mais je n'imagine pas mon ex femme écrire sur MacGé. Et puis c'est elle qui est partie après tout...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> D'un coup j'ai eu un doute... C'est le grille-pain chromé qui fait ça. Mais je n'imagine pas mon ex femme écrire sur MacGé. Et puis c'est elle qui est partie après tout...



Meuh non ! Elle a dit "le beau" ... Ça peut pas être toi !


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non ! Elle a dit "le beau" ... Ça peut pas être toi !




Je ne réponds même pas...


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas compris...



Pas grave   


Du même, d'ailleurs : "Le maître dont l'oracle est à Delphes ne dit ni ne chache. Il fait signe."

(Bon fau que j'arrête, je vais me faire bannir  pour flood hors-sujet   )


----------



## Gaspar (8 Avril 2005)

En plus de mes hallucinations typographiques -je vois des "Salace Hôtel" en lieu et place des classiques "Palace hôtel",  avec ou sans étoiles, comme il en existe dans chaque ville- en plus, je rêve toute éveillée. Et si il réapparaissait là devant moi ? C'est ultra simple. Je voudrais qu'il me serre sur son c½ur, qu'il prenne mon visage entre ses mains et dépose sur mes lèvres le plus doux des baisers. Et s'il ne le faisait pas ? Damned ! Je sentirais probablement mon corps s'enfoncer au plus profond de l'écorce terrestre, je voudrais disparaître comme un hologramme, m'évaporer dans les airs, n'être plus. Dans moins de deux heures je verrais la campagne en accéléré, assise dans l'un de ces engins dont Alstom détient les brevets, ils fendent l'air et d'un trait vous emmènent vers de nouveaux pays, quelques fois vers une vie toute neuve.


----------



## Gaspar (8 Avril 2005)

Mots blancs sur fond blanc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2005)

Gaspar a dit:
			
		

> Mots blancs sur fond blanc.



La crème des mots    Fais attention quand même, tu vas nous mettre le Roberto en "nervous breakdown" là, c'est sensible, un auteur de BD


----------



## poildep (8 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus ce que c'était ce thread...


ouaip...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2005)

Pendant des années, j'ai travaillé avec mon équipe dans une sorte de "grande bulle protectrice" dont l'avantage et non le moindre, était de nous protéger des attaques de l'extérieur ... on appliquait avec dextérité la technique de la tortue qui, comme les voies du seigneur, nous rendait impénétrables !!!
Même le cheval de Troie nous était familier puisqu'on n'hésitait pas à infiltrer l'adversaire potentiel pour mieux le maîtriser...
Notre groupe était soudé et solidaire, sympa et efficace ... une référence en quelque sorte...
On travaillait entre nous, on vivait entre nous, on bouffait entre nous ... la seule chose qu'on ne faisait pas entre nous,c'était copuler parce qu'il ne faut pas exagérer quand même !!!!! Arf !
Puis vint le temps de la "grande restructuration" ... et notre bouclier humain, pourtant si soigneusement astiqué durant de nombreuses années vola en éclat devant les coups de boutoirs du géant américain...
Patiemment, lentement, on réussit à se vendre et à se faire apprécier ... Certain qu'ils ont du se demander d'ou sortaitcette bande d'hurluberlus un peu perturbateurs et iconoclastes, mais qui, en fin de compte, bossaient quand même pas mal !
Si on n'est pas parvenu à "vendre" le groupe, on a au moins réussi à caser tous les individus qui le composaient, et ça, je n'en suis pas peu fier !!!
Maintenant, on est tous un peu séparés, un peu éclatés au milieu des 2300 personnes qui bossent sur le site ... on se voit pour la bouffe du midi, pour discuter un peu et, à ma grande surprise, tout le monde est heureux d'avoir quitté la "bulle", à croire que cette "bulle" était un frein aux aspirations personnelles de chaque individu...
Chacun s'est fait de nouveaux amis venant de tous les horizons, certains ont changé d'orientation professionnelle et de responsabilités, mais la plupart disent avoir retrouvé une sorte de liberté dont ils avaient été un peu privés au cours des dernières années...
Ce midi, l'un d'entre eux m'a gentiment reproché un certain côté "paternaliste" qui, parfois leur semblait étouffant !!!
Même Gros René y a été de son petit couplet, ce qui, je vous l'avoue, m'a sérieusement attristé ... surtout quand il a ajouté avec une pointe de tristesse dans la voix : "dommage que je ne sois pas rentré ici plus tôt !!!" ... et tchac ! prends toi ça dans la gueule...
Depuis la fin du déjeuner, j'ai longuement réfléchi et j'en arrive à la conclusion qu'ils ont "un peu beaucoup" raison ... malheureusement !
Pendant plus de 20 ans, j'ai peaufiné le groupe, veillant à sa "sélection naturelle", n'y ajoutant que des éléments que moi seul jugeais valables ... ce groupe était devenu non pas une somme de plusieurs individus, mais un outil que je maniais à merveille dans toutes les négociations, une arme que je brandissais en cas de difficultés, un atout dans la
gestion de ma carrière...
Bien sûr, je les ai soignés, choyés, protégés mais, à bien y réfléchir, on fait de même avec les chevaux des picadors avant de les envoyer dans l'arène pour le spectacle...
Je les aime ces gars et ces filles qui m'ont fait confiance et qui aujourd'hui se montrent francs et honnêtes ...
Je les aime, même si ce début d'après-midi a le goût d'une grande solitude....
je les aime, même si j'en viens à essuyer une petite larme au coin de l'oeil...
...c'est la vie ... probablement !


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pendant des années, j'ai travaillé avec mon équipe dans une sorte de "grande bulle protectrice" dont l'avantage et non le moindre, était de nous protéger des attaques de l'extérieur ... on appliquait avec dextérité la technique de la tortue qui, comme les voies du seigneur, nous rendait impénétrables !!!
> Même le cheval de Troie nous était familier puisqu'on n'hésitait pas à infiltrer l'adversaire potentiel pour mieux le maîtriser...
> Notre groupe était soudé et solidaire, sympa et efficace ... une référence en quelque sorte...
> On travaillait entre nous, on vivait entre nous, on bouffait entre nous ... la seule chose qu'on ne faisait pas entre nous,c'était copuler parce qu'il ne faut pas exagérer quand même !!!!! Arf !
> ...




Chacun a su en tirer le meilleur et s'envoler le moment venu. C'est donc plutot une grande réussite cette bulle...


----------



## poildep (11 Avril 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je les aime ces gars et ces filles qui m'ont fait confiance et qui aujourd'hui se montrent francs et honnêtes ...
> Je les aime, même si ce début d'après-midi a le goût d'une grande solitude....
> je les aime, même si j'en viens à essuyer une petite larme au coin de l'oeil...
> ...c'est la vie ... probablement !


Ben oui.  Et c'est sans doute parce qu'ils t'aiment aussi qu'ils ont su se montrer francs envers toi.


----------



## macelene (14 Avril 2005)

Appuyer à fond sur le champignon... trouver un mur en béton... foncer en regardant droit devant soi... et s'enfoncer dedans... le traverser... pour trouver de l'autre côté une autre Vie. 
J'ai les pieds en plomb et le c½ur qui saigne. L'air n'arrive pas tout au fond des sacs... Inspiration profonde... Ça rentre pas.
Je n'ai pas demandé de porter une croix si lourde... 
Mais je sais que demain, je ferais en sorte de ne pas penser, d'oublier un peu. 
Le temps de recharger les globules d'O2... 
 Another time, another space...  Les ponts brûlent... Les reconstruire encore en bois, c'est une connerie...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Appuyer à fond sur le champignon... trouver un mur en béton... foncer en regardant droit devant soi... et s'enfoncer dedans... le traverser... pour trouver de l'autre côté une autre Vie.


J'ai moi-même essayé pour un piètre résultat.
Donc, 


			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Les ponts brûlent... Les reconstruire encore en bois, c'est une connerie...


"peut-être" essayer de trouver le bon maître-d'½uvre ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Appuyer à fond sur le champignon... trouver un mur en béton... foncer en regardant droit devant soi... et s'enfoncer dedans... le traverser... pour trouver de l'autre côté une autre Vie.



Pas de conneries...


----------



## mado (14 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Appuyer à fond sur le champignon... trouver un mur en béton... foncer en regardant droit devant soi... et s'enfoncer dedans... le traverser... pour trouver de l'autre côté une autre Vie.
> J'ai les pieds en plomb et le c½ur qui saigne. L'air n'arrive pas tout au fond des sacs... Inspiration profonde... Ça rentre pas.
> Je n'ai pas demandé de porter une croix si lourde...
> Mais je sais que demain, je ferais en sorte de ne pas penser, d'oublier un peu.
> ...


 
Appuie à fond...et viens donc de ce côté ci  . Tu connais le chemin maintenant. On ira voir la mer, tu sais celle qu'on aime tant toutes les deux. :love:


----------



## lumai (14 Avril 2005)

Quoi qui t'enserre, je te souhaite de trouver la pluie ou le feu qui t'en lavera.
Que tu puisses à nouveau retrouver l'air libre parcourant tes poumons.


----------



## macelene (14 Avril 2005)

Une route, mais pas de murs... des portes, trop de portes... Des couloirs. Attendre avec  des gens inconnus. lunettes noires pour ne pas avoir les yeux qui plissent... Pour cacher des larmes qui sèchent vite. Pour ne pas regarder en face la misère, la peur,  
Essayer de trouver des mots qui me font chanter... Me dire que ce n'est qu'un mauvais rêve... 
Et quand je rentre dans ma maison, je retrouve les marques de la Vie. Elle vaut la peine d'ëtre vécue.
Ne vous faites pas de soucis. Je crie ici des maux que je cache si fort au fond de moi. Merci de les lire.Merci... 
Regarder le ciel tout bleu, si bleu comme la fumée ce ces trois cigarettes que je vais fumer coup sur coup jusqu'à n'en plus pouvoir. Comme pour masquer ces hauts le c½ur. Musique et 
Unforgettable, Storm in my head. Buena sera. Remonter et l'air est là tout près de moi. Ça va...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Remonter et l'air est là tout près de moi. Ça va...



C'est mieux...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2005)

J'habite pas très loin de Ypres et j'y passe quand l'envie me prend d'aller à la mer...

Ypres a ceci de particulier qu'elle est le "Verdun" des belges ... une région dévastée par les combats sanglants de la première guerre, une région où foisonnent les cimetières militaires et les vestiges de la folie des hommes...

Ces vestiges, les gens de la région, et en particulier les cultivateurs, en retrouvent tous les jours, douilles, obus non explosés, mines, objets personnels des acteurs de la grande tuerie...

Deux à trois fois par an, on découvre encore des restes humains ... misérables ossements recroquevillés dans des cratères innombrables au milieu de forêts pétrifiées ... arbres encore déchiquetés par la mitraille ... même les oiseaux semblent encore s'en souvenir tant il me semble qu'ils chantent moins fort dans ce lieu d'agonie...

La semaine dernière, un fermier avait décidé de nettoyer le bosquet qui jouxtait son champ ... son excavatrice a commencé à mettre à nu un bloc de béton, et puis un autre et encore un autre... pour découvrir enfin ce qui s'est avéré être la partie haute d'une casemate dont tout le monde avait oublié jusqu'à l'existence...
La porte d'acier ne résista pas aux pieds de biche et l'entrebaillement découvrit un petit escalier qui descendait dans les ténèbres...
Au bas de l'escalier, un petit tunnel partiellement inondé qui reliait 4 chambres qui devaient probablement être un lieu de refuge pour les combattants...

On n'y découvrit pas grand chose ... à part un petit carnet pourri de moisissure dont toutes les pages étaient vierges de toute écriture... au mieu de ce carnet, une photo ! Une photo de jeune femme qui souriait en tenant un bébé dans les bras ... l'humidité avait rongé la moitié de la photo, seuls les visages étaient encore épargnés comme si le destin l'avait voulu ainsi...

Pas d'inscription, pas de nom, rien ... le vide de l'oubli et de l'éternité...

J'ai eu ce carnet entre les mains et j'ai vu la photo jaunie ... j'ai caressé les visages et ressenti une peine immense qui me submergeait ... je ne sais pas pourquoi...
Mais ce jour-là, toute la solitude du monde m'est tombée dessus et un certain goût de cendres ne m'a plus quitté.....


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mai 2005)

Tes textes sont poignants, TheBig.  Tu devrais te mettre à écrire... Tu aurais du succès, tu irais chez Pivot ou chez Ardisson.   et tu ferais des dédicaces dans les Flaques©.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'habite pas très loin de Ypres et j'y passe quand l'envie me prend d'aller à la mer...
> 
> Ypres a ceci de particulier qu'elle est le "Verdun" des belges ... une région dévastée par les combats sanglants de la première guerre, une région où foisonnent les cimetières militaires et les vestiges de la folie des hommes...
> 
> ...



T'as jamais pensé à écrire un bouquin? Ou au moins un blog?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> T'as jamais pensé à écrire un bouquin? Ou au moins un blog?


  ... pour être franc et honnête, je serais tout-à-fait incapable d'écrire un bouquin, ce qui sous-entend un travail de longue haleine suivant une trame unique... je suis trop fainéant pour ça !!!! 
Par contre, jeter des pensées ou des petites histoires en vrac dans un grand melting-pot de sentiments, ça ... ça me va !!!
J'écris beaucoup ... mes petits "Moleskine" ne me quittent jamais et je dois bien en avoir une dizaine qui sont remplis à ras bord ... malheureusement, ceux qui sont remplis, je ne les ouvre plus ... ils ont simplement servis à exorciser un moment bien précis, fugace et éphémère... ils ne valent plus pour leur contenu mais bien pour le soulagement qu'ils m'ont apportés à un moment donné.
J'ai le besoin viscéral d'écrire pour comprendre ce qui m'arrive ... qu'importe le support : papier ou écran et clavier ... quelle importance ?
Beaucoup de pages de mes petits carnets sont tâchées de larmes... mais parfois, il y a des rires d'enfants qui s'en échappent aussi, et des sourires, et des embrassades et des poignées de mains... du soleil aussi balayant les nuages...
La semaine dernière, j'ai commencé un nouveau carnet : un ligné celui-là (ils n'avaient plus de quadrillés) ... comme à chaque fois, je l'ouvre plusieurs fois en étirant bien la couverture pour l'assouplir, je caresse délicatement la trame du papier, je sors le vieux Waterman de mon père (un vieux truc à pompe que je remplis avec de la Royal Blue) et je commence ... hésitation de la plume qui glisse entre les lignes et puis, tout se met en place ... les idées se juxtaposent, les sentiments se font moins flous et la vie, ma vie qui défile en arrondis soignés...
C'est sensuel d'écrire... ... ... ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

un proverbe qui me vient du Maroc:

"Ecris les choses néfastes que l'on t'a fait subir dans le sable, mais grave les bonnes dans le marbre."


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Alors : merci Jean-Luc, _et n'hésite jamais à continuer !_
> :love: :love: :love:


Alors tu en prends la responsabilité ..... 

Dimanche soir, j'ai écrit beaucoup ... très beaucoup comme disait mon fils quand il était petit...
Ce n'était plus une plume que je maniais, c'était une rotative ...!
J'ai gueulé à l'injustice, appelé la vengeance, renié ce que j'avais de bon au fond de moi...
Après quelques pages d'éructations morbides mais combien jubilatoires, je n'étais plus que l'ombre de moi-même, un erzatz de zebig, une carcasse immonde qui croupissait dans sa merde...
Même Dieu en a pris sur la gueule comme si Dieu était responsable de mes problèmes de petit bourgeois s'apitoyant sur son pauvre sort que d'aucuns jugeraient encore très enviable...
Passé la colère, vint la déprime avec ses flots de pages dont l'encre se mêlait aux larmes...
Puis vint le doute avec un cortège de points d'interrogations comme si ma vie avait été un immense point d'interrogation dont je n'arrive pas à dessiner la fin...
S'ensuivit le remords ... qu'avais-je donc fait de mal pour me retrouver à 3H du mat en train de noircir des tonnes de papier ?
La bouteille de Vodka commencait à en prendre pour son grade (je devrais dire "degré" !!!) et c'est au moment précis où je vidais mon ennième verre que je crus sentir une présence à mes côtés ... une présence tranquille et réconfortante ... une présence humant la lavande, le pain frais et la confiture de myrtilles... je n'osais tourner la tête de peur que tout s'évanouisse, que tout disparaisse...
Je sentis une main prendre ma main et la plume glissa sur le papier ... quelques lettres d'abord et puis une simple phrase : "l'aimes-tu ???" - sans hésitation j'écrivis : "oui ! je l'aime plus que tout !!!!"
Et ma main de continuer à écrire comme si elle ne m'appartenait plus ... et cette main me parlait d'enfants et de bonheur, de prairies inondées de rosée, de ciels clairs et lumineux, de rires dans l'escalier et d'odeur de chocolat dans la cuisine...
Le chagrin et l'alcool ne font pas bon ménage ... rêves et cauchemars se superposent à mon regard vascillant... je tombais sur le lit et m'endormit tout habillé jusqu'au petit matin...
Je me réveillais dans un sursaut ... "Grand-Mère !" m'écriais-je !!! mais rien ni personne ne me répondit à part les cognements d'une migraine "pulsative" à l'extrême...
Je me levais péniblement ... et surpris, commencait a admirer les entrelas d'un coquelicot surperbement dessiné sur la page droite de mon carnet quand je me souvins que jamais, ô grand jamais, je n'avais réussi à dessiner un coquelicot... ... ... ... ... ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2005)

...qu'on enlève mes yeux pour ne plus te voir...
...qu'on me crève les tympans pour ne plus t'entendre...
...qu'on me coupe les mains pour ne plus te caresser...

Mais qu'on me laisse le coeur pour pouvoir t'aimer encore.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2005)

Moi, je suis sûr que tes écrits, aussi futiles et planant selon tes pensées qu'elles soient gaies ou teintées de morosité, valent le coup d'être lus.
Si un jour tu as le courage de les transcrire ou mieux, de les faire transcrire (car je suis sûr que tu ne pourrais t'empêcher de les retoucher), propose les à un éditeur, ou pose les au moins sur le web. Ton écriture est belle et donne envie de te lire.
Merci à toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2005)

Assis là les jambes repliées, un inconnu. Ses lunettes sont posées à côté de lui. Passer, le regarder, hésiter et poser juste une question. Voir son regard se lever vers vous et un sourire soudain éclairer son visage rougi par les larmes juste versées. Elles sont tellement grandes ces villes. Rien que pour cela être heureuse d'être là et non ailleurs. Loin des lumières, des spotlights, des gens pleurent encore... lui a souri et moi aussi. Merci.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...qu'on enlève mes yeux pour ne plus te voir...
> ...qu'on me crève les tympans pour ne plus t'entendre...
> ...qu'on me coupe les mains pour ne plus te caresser...
> 
> Mais qu'on me laisse le coeur pour pouvoir t'aimer encore.....



Et le kiki, j'vous l'coupe aussi m'sieurs ?


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...
> C'est sensuel d'écrire... ... ... ...



Arrête tu m'excites !


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors tu en prends la responsabilité .....
> 
> Dimanche soir, j'ai écrit beaucoup ... très beaucoup comme disait mon fils quand il était petit...
> Ce n'était plus une plume que je maniais, c'était une rotative ...!
> ...



Sinon c'est vrai que des fois c'est pas mal..


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mai 2005)

Un petit coucou en passant ... ... 

Demain je pars bosser à Newcastle pour la semaine ... je passerai 4 nuits au "Village Hotel Newcastle" - Cobalt Business Park - West Allotment - Newcastle - NE27 OBY !
Je dis ça parce qu'on ne sait jamais, le hasard faisant parfois bien les choses ...:love: 
A bientôt, bande de nases !!!!! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Mai 2005)

Venez seul...

J'aurais un arrosoir vert dans la main gauche, et un exemplaire de minute plié sous le bras droit (normal..)


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Mai 2005)

Y a un pub dans ton hotel, c'est déjà ça...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Venez seul...
> 
> J'aurais un arrosoir vert dans la main gauche, et un exemplaire de minute plié sous le bras droit (normal..)


    .... ben non ! pour une fois, je serai "classe" ... tweed et Burlington (normal !) + attache case à la "men in black" .... :love:


----------



## woulf (15 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> blablabla



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à thebiglebowsky.

Ca devient lassant


----------



## Amok (15 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le seul défaut de ce mec est de n'être pas une femme !



Mon cher Roberto, ce n'est pas à toi que je vais apprendre qu'être une femme est avant tout un défaut...  :love:


----------



## bateman (16 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon cher Roberto, ce n'est pas à toi que je vais apprendre qu'être une femme est avant tout un défaut...  :love:




et pas venir en Avignon quand on doit venir, un défaut? enfin je me comprends.

avec un chauffeur attitré prêt à se déplacer, (re) un défaut?

du goudron et des plumes scande la foule. la foule se comprend.


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> et pas venir en Avignon quand on doit venir, un défaut? enfin je me comprends.
> 
> avec un chauffeur attitré prêt à se déplacer, (re) un défaut?
> 
> du goudron et des plumes scande la foule. la foule se comprend.




Dis donc, le nioub, c'est le ban que tu cherches ?! :affraid:


----------



## bateman (16 Mai 2005)

tu n'as que cela pour ta défense?   

sinon, concernant le 28 mai 2000, je suis sûr que c'était le matin, moi..  :mouais:   
_
merci._


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mai 2005)

faites pas chier avec ces histoires de ban c'est sérieux


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

Non c'est vrai c'est sérieux !!!

Merde !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mai 2005)

Salut bande de nases .....  

...et un petit bonjour pluvieux de Newcastle où je profite d'un petit moment d'accalmie pour zieuter MacGé...:love: 

Encore une nuit et un jour à passer ici et ... vive la Belgique !!!!
Ce soir, je m'en vais exorciser ma solitude à Tynemouth ... parait que la mer y roule pas mal !!!

Je vous raconterai... 

Demain, branle bas de combat ici : c'est le P&G boycott day en Angleterre ... y'a déja des cars de police à l'entrée ... ça va chauffer ... hihihi !!!!!!!!!!!!!:rateau: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon cher Roberto, ce n'est pas à toi que je vais apprendre qu'être une femme est avant tout un défaut...





			
				bateman a dit:
			
		

> et pas venir en Avignon quand on doit venir, un défaut? enfin je me comprends.
> 
> avec un chauffeur attitré prêt à se déplacer, (re) un défaut?
> 
> du goudron et des plumes scande la foule. la foule se comprend.



Alors là bateman (et les autres ?   ) :love: et re :love: 

(oui ch'uis sûre que c'était le matin )


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Alors là bateman (et les autres ?   ) :love: et re :love:
> 
> (oui ch'uis sûre que c'était le matin )



C'est vrai qu'il est trop fort ce Bateman. Surtout quand il fait les gros yeux, ca fait flipper... :affraid:
Rien que pour ca, je regrette de ne pas être allé à l'AES. J'aurais tellement aimé fusionner avec lui...

Bon, c'est vrai qu'il a des goûts vestimentaires douteux : le collant bleu (ou gris, je ne sais plus) avec le maillot de bain noir par dessus ca se discute. Par bonté je ne parlerai pas des petites bottes en plastique pour grimper aux murs et des oreilles pointues étrangement posées sur un masque qui n'est pas sans nous faire penser à une diablotine casquée, en moins féminin.

Je compatis en imaginant le handicap que doit poser le fait d'avoir des ailes en forme de parapluie tendues entre les membres supérieurs et la queue, et la capacité de pouvoir entendre toutes les conneries qui se disent dans un périmètre de plusieurs dizaines de mètres (lors des AES ce doit être infernal).

Pour toutes ces raisons, Bateman, homme souris chauve de son état est un animal intéressant. Dès que j'ai 5 minutes je me penche sur son cas : vous aurez l'exclu des images de la dissection.

Sinon, pour 2000, ce ne pouvait pas être le matin vu que je ne suis pas, mais alors absolument pas, du matin...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il est trop fort ce Bateman.



Ecoute amok, quand tu ne trouves rien à dire pour ta défense tu pourrais nous épargner tes tartines  , il te l'a cloué, il te l'a cloué , on en reste là ! 



ps : donc le nioub c'est toi


----------



## mado (19 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il est trop fort ce Bateman. Surtout quand il fait les gros yeux, ca fait flipper... :affraid:
> Rien que pour ca, je regrette de ne pas être allé à l'AES. J'aurais tellement aimé fusionner avec lui...
> 
> Bon, c'est vrai qu'il a des goûts vestimentaires douteux : le collant bleu (ou gris, je ne sais plus) avec le maillot de bain noir par dessus ca se discute...


 
Encore une confusion...
Faut lire les classiques...


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute amok, quand tu ne trouves rien à dire pour ta défense tu pourrais nous épargner tes tartines  , il te l'a cloué, il te l'a cloué , on en reste là !



Avant de me la clouer il faut l'attraper. Et contrairement aux idées reçues je ne la laisse pas trainer sur le bitume comme une queue de lézard.

Sois vigilante, jeune diablesse au coeur de cristal : il semble que notre super héros forumesque soit de nationalité francaise. Ecartée donc toute allusion à son homonyme, Patrick de son prénom, qui hante les restaurants de Manhattan.

On peut donc envisager que Bateman soit à Batman ce que SuperDupont est à Superman : la version frenchy d'un comic.





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ps : donc le nioub c'est toi



Mais oui, mais oui...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

On a l'air de bien rigoler ici...


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Encore une confusion...
> Faut lire les classiques...



C'est toi qui confuse un peu, dear : classique n'est pas vraiment le mot ...


----------



## mado (19 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui confuse un peu, dear : classique n'est pas vraiment le mot ...


 
Un pb de génération ?


----------



## rezba (19 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Encore une confusion...
> Faut lire les classiques...



Moi, j'ai vu des photos récentes, et des commentaires (de toi, d'ailleurs), et je le dit haut et fort : jamais, au grand jamais, même dans une hypothétique crise mystique, le héros d'American psycho ne porte des sandales de curé. Jamais.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On a l'air de bien rigoler ici...



Ouais, Y a Amok qui floode alilleurs que dans le bar des fllodeurs...


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un pb de génération ?



Je dirais plutôt d'age : certains imaginent que tous les livres qu'ils aiment sont des classiques. A 3 ans, "oui-oui" est un classique. Ca se discute.



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai vu des photos récentes, et des commentaires (de toi, d'ailleurs), et je le dit haut et fort : jamais, au grand jamais, même dans une hypothétique crise mystique, le héros d'American psycho ne porte des sandales de curé. Jamais.



Ca dépend : avec un costume non, mais avec une soutane c'est coordonné. Donc, si, c'est possible ! Et puis si les sandales ont des petits glands qui tournicotent à chaque pas, c'est encore mieux !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un pb de génération ?


----------



## macelene (19 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai vu des photos récentes, et des commentaires (de toi, d'ailleurs), et je le dit haut et fort : jamais, au grand jamais, même dans une hypothétique crise mystique, le héros d'American psycho ne porte des sandales de curé. Jamais.



des sandales de curé...     c'est vachement mieux...  

_"le héros d'American psycho ne porte des sandales de curé"  _que tu dis toi.._.le__ Violet__ Gugusse   

et pourquoi pas...après tout...     _


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un pb de génération ?





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

>



Je dirais plutôt de généralités.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai vu des photos récentes, et des commentaires (de toi, d'ailleurs), et je le dit haut et fort : jamais, au grand jamais, même dans une hypothétique crise mystique, le héros d'American psycho ne porte des sandales de curé. Jamais.



j'ai une photo récente, et je le dis haut et fort : jamais , au grand jamais, même dans une hypothétique crise d'hystérie, un cardinal ne se balladerait avec une capote sur la tête. Jamais.


----------



## poildep (19 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une photo récente, et je le dis haut et fort : jamais , au grand jamais, même dans une hypothétique crise d'hystérie, un cardinal ne se balladerait avec une capote sur la tête. Jamais.


capote... calotte... tu chipottes sur des détails, là.


----------



## macelene (19 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une photo récente,du Violet Gugusse  avec une capote sur la tête.



:affraid: nan c'est pas possible...        on peut la voir ???


----------



## mado (19 Mai 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une photo récente, et je le dis haut et fort : jamais , au grand jamais, même dans une hypothétique crise d'hystérie, un cardinal ne se balladerait avec une capote sur la tête. Jamais.


 
Sur la tête ? 

Forcément si on lui explique pas...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

C'est dommage de bousiller ce thread, c'est un des seuls pas trop pourri...

On m'a demandé d'en épargner des beaucoup plus nases (j'me comprends...)

Mais comme dit Ardisson, "la vie est injuste"...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

je mets à disposition 300Mo d'herbergement gratuit !


----------



## mado (19 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais plutôt de généralités.


 




			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage de bousiller ce thread, c'est un des seuls pas trop pourri...
> 
> On m'a demandé d'en épargner des beaucoup plus nases (j'me comprends...)
> 
> Mais comme dit Ardisson, "la vie est injuste"...


 


  

Dans la famille "l'hôpital qui s'fout de la charité", je voudrais...


----------



## poildep (19 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> herbergement


sans déconner, c'est un labsus où c'est fait exprès ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est un labsus...



Sans déconner, c'est un lapsus ou c'est fait exprès ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Encore une nuit et un jour à passer ici et ... vive la Belgique !!!!
> Ce soir, je m'en vais exorciser ma solitude à Tynemouth ... parait que la mer y roule pas mal !!!
> 
> Je vous raconterai...



Avec plaisir


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dans la famille "l'hôpital qui s'fout de la charité", je voudrais...



Garde donc ce genre de réplique, elle est inutile, et tombe trés mal.

J'ai parfaitement raison et tu le sais trés bien, si tu ne le sais pas, tu te goures c'est tout. D'autre l'ont fait avant toi, ceci dit...

Je ne pourris pas les threads à la con du style "on s'aime tous, quel plaisir de trouver enfin des amis", ils sont naturellement pourrave.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pourris pas les threads à la con du style "on s'aime tous, quel plaisir de trouver enfin des amis", ils sont naturellement pourrave.



J'aimerais bien fusionner avec toi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien fusionner avec toi.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

Ouais on dirait comme ça, mais il déconne en fait.


----------



## mado (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Garde donc ce genre de réplique, elle est inutile, et tombe trés mal.
> 
> ...



Tu sais quoi ?
Pourquoi vous vous créez pas ce petit paradis auquel vous aspirez tant le doc et toi ? Promis on vous laissera tranquille 

Oui je sais je me répète.
Mais vous aussi


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

Nous on a raison.

ça aide.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nous on a raison.
> 
> ça aide.



Je ne suis pas d'accord, mais je partage ce point de vue.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi vous vous créez pas ce petit paradis auquel vous aspirez tant le doc et toi ?



Pour sonny, je ne sais pas, mais perso, question paradis, je n'ai pas à me plaindre.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

En ce qui me concerne disons, que grosso modo, l'un dans l'autre (reste sage...), et globalement, si on fait abstraction des quelques petits tracas inhérents au fait que je suis seul au milieu d'un ramassi de sous produits plus ou moins fier de l'être, on peut dire que ça va.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> si on fait abstraction des quelques petits tracas inhérents au fait que je suis seul au milieu d'un ramassi de sous produits plus ou moins fier de l'être, on peut dire que ça va.



Pas mieux. C'en est presque inquiétant.


----------



## anntraxh (19 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien fusionner avec toi.



Et la pudeur, b....l, la pudeur, tu (te) la mets où ???


----------



## rezba (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage de bousiller ce thread, c'est un des seuls pas trop pourri...





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne disons, que grosso modo, l'un dans l'autre (reste sage...), et globalement, si on fait abstraction des quelques petits tracas inhérents au fait que je suis seul au milieu d'un ramassi de sous produits plus ou moins fier de l'être, on peut dire que ça va.





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux. C'en est presque inquiétant.




Tudieu, un dialogue socratique ! On se croirait dans Phédon. 

"Vois-tu, ma misanthropie n'est pas synonyme de misologie. J'aime les mots lorsqu'ils me plaisent."

"D'accord avec toi. Ce n'est pas toute pensée, encore moins ses producteurs, que je réfute et méprise. Mais je ne peux aimer l'autre sans me déconsidérer moi-même".


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Mai 2005)

> Nous on a raison...





> Je ne suis pas d'accord, mais je partage ce point de vue





> ...je suis seul au milieu d'un ramassi de sous produits plus ou moins fier de l'être...





> Pas mieux. C'en est presque inquiétant.


il se prépare une AES "mon égo est plus gros que le tien"... ???


----------



## poildep (19 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sans déconner, c'est un lapsus ou c'est fait exprès ?


Lapsus, j'estime que c'est un pléonasme. Alors je change l'orthographe.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> il se prépare une AES "mon égo est plus gros que le tien"... ???



Si jamais ça arrive, j'appelerai plutôt ça "un voyage privé chez de bons amis". Mais on peut préférer les AES...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> il se prépare une AES "mon égo est plus gros que le tien"... ???



Rien de tout celà...

Pourquoi tu dis ça ?

C'est pas trés gentil...


----------



## poildep (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> gentil...


Un jour il va poster des croissants, j'vous l'dis.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

Finalement, les croissants de Robertav me manquent...

C'est dire...


----------



## poildep (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, les croissants de Robertav me manquent...
> 
> C'est dire...


 ... à quel point tu te ramollis.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

Tout le monde n'a pas l'air de dire ça.... 

Mais soit !

Je suis ramolli !


----------



## poildep (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde n'a pas l'air de dire ça....


Je ne parlais pas de Bobonne, au temps pour moi. 

C'est donc pour ça que tu es devenu si mielleux ?


----------



## macelene (3 Juin 2005)

Le chemin est encore un peu caillouteux...  Mais j'avance, qu'importe...   J'essaye de trouver des petits cailloux blancs posés le long de ce chemin pas si facile...  Petits bonheurs ramassés au hasard de mes pas...  
Je pense à des gens que j'aime...  qui sont loin et pas loin.. qui me manquent...


----------



## Bassman (3 Juin 2005)

bises helene


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2005)

Faut-il obturer tous les canaux qui nous lient au passé ?  Peut-être ne sommes nous pas ce que nous sommes, mais ce que le vie nous oblige à être ou ce que nous désirons être...??  
Avec qui a-t-il dansé ? et quel pas lui a été fatal...?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2005)

Souvent, je pense à la vie, ma vie &#8230; ce qu&#8217;elle est, ce qu&#8217;elle a été ou celle qu&#8217;elle aurait pu être si &#8230;

A vrai dire, il y a des destins qui me fascinent &#8230; les destins de ceux, qui, envers et contre tous ont été jusqu&#8217;au bout de leurs utopies ou de leurs chimères, de ceux qui se sont battus pour une grande cause, quelle qu&#8217;elle soit, de ceux qui portent dans leur regard l&#8217;envie irrésistible d&#8217;être déjà ailleurs, ou plus loin&#8230;

J&#8217;ai souvent rêvé être le héro de combats perdus d&#8217;avance, pissant le sang et tendant vaillamment mon oriflamme vers les générations futures&#8230;

Dans mes envolées lyriques, j&#8217;ai défendu la veuve et l&#8217;orphelin, leur offrant mon corps comme dernier rempart &#8230; j&#8217;ai trucidé les méchants, explosé les mauvais et je suis mort mille fois dans un halo de gloire au milieu de tous les champs de bataille&#8230;

P&#8230;.. qu&#8217;est-ce que je me sens con au réveil quand mes pauvres vertèbres s&#8217;éparpillent sur la moquette et que j&#8217;ai du mal à me rassembler tout seul pour descendre l&#8217;escalier !!!

Je rêve de combats homériques et j&#8217;accepte de me faire rouler par l&#8217;épicier du coin qui me refile à chaque fois des melons pourris sans que je n&#8217;ose même élever la voix&#8230;.

Je rêve d&#8217;escalades vertigineuses et je souffle comme un b½uf en montant la volée d&#8217;escaliers qui me mène au bureau&#8230;

Petit &#8230; je me sens petit &#8230; très petit !!!

Ce week-end, je demandais à ma femme : « Pourrais-tu un jour m&#8217;abandonner ????? » - elle m&#8217;a répondu : « Pourquoi t&#8217;abandonnerais-je ? tu as toujours été un gars « correct » !!!!!!! »

Exactement ce qu&#8217;il ne fallait pas dire : « correct » !!!!! J&#8217;ai donc toujours été « correct » !!!!!

J&#8217;étais loin de penser que ce mot me ferait tellement mal &#8230; &#8230;

J&#8217;imaginais qu&#8217;elle allait me parler d&#8217;amour éternel, de passion dévorante ou d&#8217;autres conneries du même genre &#8230; au lieu de ça, j&#8217;ai appris que j&#8217;avais toujours été « correct » !!!

Le moment de surprise et d&#8217;émotion passé, je réalisais avec effroi qu&#8217;elle avait raison : j&#8217;ai été un fils correct, un mari correct, un père correct, un ami correct &#8230; toujours là pour tout le monde et bien propre sur moi !!!!!

Heureusement, il me reste la nuit pour rêver de celui que je ne serai jamais &#8230; la nuit m&#8217;appartient &#8230; j&#8217;y suis Mr Hyde et Batman en même temps, je fréquente les bouges les plus infâmes, les ennemis les plus tordus et les créatures les plus viles, je suis jeune &#8230; je suis beau et je suis fort &#8230; tout au moins jusqu&#8217;à ce que l&#8217;envie d&#8217;aller pisser me taraude et que je me retrouve à frotter la planche de WC parce que j&#8217;ai oublié de prendre mes lunettes pour descendre&#8230;.

Je l&#8217;ai déjà dit dans un autre thread : « mes nuit sont plus belles que mes jours !!! » &#8230; heureusement !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Souvent, je pense à la vie, ma vie ? ce qu?elle est, ce qu?elle a été ou celle qu?elle aurait pu être si ?
> 
> A vrai dire, il y a des destins qui me fascinent ? les destins de ceux, qui, envers et contre tous ont été jusqu?au bout de leurs utopies ou de leurs chimères, de ceux qui se sont battus pour une grande cause, quelle qu?elle soit, de ceux qui portent dans leur regard l?envie irrésistible d?être déjà ailleurs, ou plus loin?
> 
> ...




t'as qu'a faire comme wam! 
Devenir un gros branleur!...tu verras...c'est plus marrant la life...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juin 2005)

... C'est vrai. Le mot "correct" est tellement blessant, qu'il y a des jours, on prendrait presque un plaisir féroce à décevoir les gens...


----------



## woulf (20 Juin 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ce week-end, je demandais à ma femme : « Pourrais-tu un jour m&#8217;abandonner ????? » - elle m&#8217;a répondu : « Pourquoi t&#8217;abandonnerais-je ? tu as toujours été un gars « correct » !!!!!!! »
> 
> Exactement ce qu&#8217;il ne fallait pas dire : « correct » !!!!! J&#8217;ai donc toujours été « correct » !!!!!
> 
> ...



Je crois qu'en fait, ta femme voulait dire "bon", dans le sens le plus noble du terme, mais que "un bon gars" elle avait peur que tu prennes ça pour "brave" dans le mauvais sens du terme.

Remplace correct par bon et tu verras: un bon fils, un bon mari, un bon père, un bon ami, et mine de rien, c'est déjà énorme !

Essayer déjà de faire le bien autour de soi, c'est plus qu'un bon début, et je pense que c'est loin d'être négligeable, au contraire !

Que ça ne t'empêche pas de jouer à être Bêêêtman quand la nuit tombe !

PS: pour tes vertebres, on ne peut rien faire
Pour l'épicier du coin, je suggère le renvoi de melon en aller-retour dans sa tronche !


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juin 2005)

Bien qu'étant plus jeune que toi, thebig, je ressens par moment les mêmes sentiments que toi...

Je reve une vie et j'en vis une autre... c'est dur au reveil!!!

Pourtant, j'essaye d'etre optimiste et de profiter de tous les petits bonheurs de la vie, même si je ne serais jamais le heros de notre époque...

Edit : J'ai oublié la moitié de ce que je voulais dire...

Etre correct, c'est ce que je trouve le pire!! On peut etre infame, insultant, odieux
Ou on peut etre parfait (a ses yeux du moins  ), ouvert, gentil (dans le bon sens).

Etre correct, c'est etre au milieu de tout ça...

Mais en même temps, c'est tellement vrai : on (je) n'est ni parfait, ni completement pourri, on a du bon et du mauvais en chacun de nous, il suffit d'appuyer sur un des plaeaux de la balance pour sortir le meilleur de nous meme...  

Allez, bon courage et essaye de voir les choses positives qui t'entourent


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... C'est vrai. Le mot "correct" est tellement blessant, qu'il y a des jours, on prendrait presque un plaisir féroce à décevoir les gens...


   
Comme tu dis !!!!!
Je me souviendrai toujours du jour où j'ai été viré (avec les formes, mais viré quand même !!!:rateau: ) ... le responsable des RH m'a dit textuellement : "My dear Jean-Luc ! You always been a loyal employee but ... ..." - ce qui m'a gêné, c'est pas le "but" mais le "loyal" !!!!!!!


----------



## woulf (20 Juin 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu dis !!!!!
> Je me souviendrai toujours du jour où j'ai été viré (avec les formes, mais viré quand même !!!:rateau: ) ... le responsable des RH m'a dit textuellement : "My dear Jean-Luc ! You always been a loyal employee but ... ..." - ce qui m'a gêné, c'est pas le "but" mais le "loyal" !!!!!!!



Je crois que le pire dans tout ça, c'est de réaliser qu'en fait, "le crime" paie


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

mais c'est quoi ces volontés de puissances transhistoriques qui vous poignent par a-coups?
vous nous faites une crise métaphysique de seconde génération moi j'dis!...


----------



## woulf (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est quoi ces volontés de puissances transhistoriques qui vous poignent par a-coups?
> vous nous faites une crise métaphysique de seconde génération moi j'dis!...



non, non, on dit juste "dépression"  
Et celle là elle est pas au dessus du jardin 
(enfin, si, peut être au dessus du jardin des voisins du bigounet, juste avant qu'on ne jette un seau d'eau froide sur la gueule de leurs sales morpions qui ne savent que hurler et pas parler  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juin 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> (enfin, si, peut être au dessus du jardin des voisins du bigounet, juste avant qu'on ne jette un seau d'eau froide sur la gueule de leurs sales morpions qui ne savent que hurler et pas parler  )



... J'ai une préférence très marquée pour l'huile bouillante... tellement plus "Roots"


----------



## woulf (20 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... J'ai une préférence très marquée pour l'huile bouillante... tellement plus "Roots"



Remarque, comme ça on boufferait du "Belgian Fried Kid", ça irait parfaitement comme accompagnement avec les pitbulls/rottweilers/yorkshire dudit voisin...

Et d'un coup je me demande: mais est ce qu'on ne s'égarerait pas un poil ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2005)

Arf ! encore un truc qui m'a poursuivi pendant des années :

De mon temps, quand on terminait son service militaire dans une arme "d'élite" rateau: ), les meilleurs avaient droit à un "brevet militaire" spécial récompensant les caïds du régiment !!!
A chaque fois, le commandant y allait de son petit laïus en tapant sur l'épaule des "winners" ... cette récompense était rare ! seuls 4 ou 5 gars sur tout un régiment recevait cette "ultime" reconnaissance de la patrie... 
Quelle ne fut pas ma surprise quand, au beau milieu du "parade ground", j'entendis prononcer mon nom au micro ...   - au moment de me remettre le bout de papier, j'entendis la phrase du commandant : "Pour n'avoir été excellent en rien, mais bon en tout, nous vous décernons ce brevet assorti du titre de "meilleur camarade" !!!"
Purée ... j'étais scié !!!!!!!!!!!!!   
Mon destin était donc d'être moyen en tout et d'être un "bon camarade" ... avouez quand même qu'avec le recul, ça la fout mal !!!!!:love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que le pire dans tout ça, c'est de réaliser qu'en fait, "le crime" paie


    ... mon rêve : qu'on dise de moi au moins une fois : "Quel salaud ce type !!!!!!!!!":love:


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! encore un truc qui m'a poursuivi pendant des années :
> 
> De mon temps, quand on terminait son service militaire dans une arme "d'élite" rateau: ), les meilleurs avaient droit à un "brevet militaire" spécial récompensant les caïds du régiment !!!




Ça m'étonne de toi que tu es fait ton armée. Un mythe s'effondre   

Quel salaud ce type


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... mon rêve : qu'on dise de moi au moins une fois : "Quel salaud ce type !!!!!!!!!":love:



Quel salaud ce zebig...

Une véritable raclure, dont la noirceur d'âme n'a dégal que celle de la plante de ses pieds...


Service !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2005)

Merci ! Merci ! .....   
Tiens, ça me donne la trique ... ça faisait longtemps !!!!!!!!!!   :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Merci ! Merci ! .....
> Tiens, ça me donne la trique ... ça faisait longtemps !!!!!!!!!!   :love:



N'en fait pas trop non plus, t'es plus crédible...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> N'en fait pas trop non plus, t'es plus crédible...


    
Arf !:love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2005)

Quel enfoiré ce TheBig. Bannissons-le.








:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quel enfoiré ce TheBig. Bannissons-le.


Aaaaaahhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!! Encore !!!!!!!!!   :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juin 2005)

Coucou TheBig :love: :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2005)

Tiens ! pour reparler de mes ex-voisins ..... Ils ont (enfin) déménagés !!!:love: 

Alors, maintenant, du côté gauche j'ai un libanais et du côté droit un syrien ... ils sont tous extrêmement sympathiques...  

En plus, pas de problème si un jour j'ai envie d'offrir un cadeau de Noël à leurs enfants ... deux petits lance-rockets en plastoc, un set de grenades colorées et le tour est joué !!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Coucou TheBig :love: :love: :love:


:love: :love:  ... salut Modern !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:love: :love: 
Content de te croiser ici-bas !!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2005)

soit grand prince, piège leur bagnole


----------



## Grug (20 Juin 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaahhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!! Encore !!!!!!!!!   :love:


 pas le pal (ce supplice qui commence si bien et qui finit si mal), le ban :affraid:


----------



## macmarco (20 Juin 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! pour reparler de mes ex-voisins ..... Ils ont (enfin) déménagés !!!:love:
> 
> Alors, maintenant, du côté gauche j'ai un libanais et du côté droit un syrien ... ils sont tous extrêmement sympathiques...
> 
> En plus, pas de problème si un jour j'ai envie d'offrir un cadeau de Noël à leurs enfants ... deux petits lance-rockets en plastoc, un set de grenades colorées et le tour est joué !!!!!!






Salaud !!!!!      :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2005)

TheBig a un kiki rikiki.


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (20 Juin 2005)

The Big est un bloody bastard !!! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

Si tu veux qu'on t'appelle Jésus, C'est que t'es mûr pour la distribution des pains


----------



## dool (26 Juin 2005)

Tu n'as pas le droit de faiblir ! JAMAIS tu entends JAMAIS !
...
Voilà ce que l'écho me renvoie à chaque détour de rues...
Quelle ironie du sors ! On se lance à combattre la détresse des autres et pour cela la récompense que l'on reçoit est qu'on a plus le droit de souffrir nous-même...si on montre un mal être on n'est plus normal, on est jugé, on est enfonçés.
Qu'est-ce que cette société où le plus fort doit survivre ?! Une société où en fait le plus fort n'est pas le plus humain...l'homme se fais ronger par l'apathie et la haine. Le pire, c'est que ce sont toujours les plus belles âmes qui se font bousillées...les coeurs de pierre nous écrasent...
Je comprend aujourd'hui cet oncle qui voulait quitter ce monde en disant qu'il n'était pas le sien. Je comprend cet ami qui a eu le même geste (aboutissant à sa fin pour celui-ci ) il y a des années et qui annonçait les mêmes raisons...
Je ne supporte plus cette inhumanité qui me juge sans me connaître, qui méprise mon travail sans même y jeter un oeil, qui ne sais ce que c'est que de dépenser toute son énergie pour les autres, qui ne respecte en rien ceux qui aime...qui se croit seul maître de la vie.
Le monde est vil, le monde se ferme, les âmes éclairées s'éteignent par étouffement...les lumières ne sont plus qu'électrique, une électricité loin du naturel...regardez ces lampadaires qui éclairent nos rues...comparez les a ce que nous sommes....il y a bien que les insectes qui tournent encore autour...
Marre d'avaler la bile des autres sans pouvoir la recracher !

Cette ville froide ne m'attire pas...et je croyais pouvoir y construire quand même une maison chaleureuse envers et contre tous...mes fondations s'effondrent.................

Je connais la solitude.


----------



## Malow (27 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il s'est passé quelque chose de profondément choquant ce week-end... Ou plutôt qui m'a profondément choqué, parce que je n'ai entendu personne s'en étonner.
> 
> Samedi, à une fête techno en Bretagne, une fille a été assassinée. *Un cauchemar absolu :* "de nombreuses violences sexuelles" suivies d'un meurtre.
> L'horreur.
> ...



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Roberto Vendez.

Je viens de decouvrir cette horreur aux informations. Mais aucune explication n'a été donnée par les medecins légistes. Ou as tu trouvé ces informations, concernant la cause de sa mort ?


----------



## Malow (27 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> France Info...



Merci


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2005)

J'ai vu par deux fois des mecs poignardés sous mes yeux (ou presque). 
Un en a réchappé (dans un bar en ville), l'autre non (dans une rave en forêt). 
Le pire c'est qu'on aurait pu le sauver ce gars (3/4 d'heure pour l'ambulance, c'est beaucoup... trop...). 
Celà dit, je n'ai pas d'infos sur cette histoire, mais un meurtre c'est jamais propre.


----------



## grandcru (27 Juin 2005)

Prépare autant de tonneaux qu'en Juin de jours seront beaux.
 la ville de grandes solitudes ..... BORDEAUX aujourd'hui 40 degrés (on va être bourré)


----------



## katelijn (27 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il s'est passé quelque chose de profondément choquant ce week-end... Ou plutôt qui m'a profondément choqué, parce que je n'ai entendu personne s'en étonner.
> 
> Samedi, à une fête techno en Bretagne, une fille a été assassinée. *Un cauchemar absolu :* "de nombreuses violences sexuelles" suivies d'un meurtre.
> L'horreur.
> ...



Franchement, je ne sais pas quoi dire! Je viens de l'apprendre ici. Mais oui, j'ai honte de faire partie de cette société, de cette société qui ne pense qu'au profit, et j'ai aussi peur pour nos enfants.
Qu'est ce qu' engendre une telle violence? Pourquoi ça devient un vulgaire fait divers? Pourquoi les organisateurs n'ont pas tout annulés? Je ne comprends pas.





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je suis éc½uré.*
> Comme adolescent je le fus lorsque finalement se joua le match au Heysel (avec Platini sautant de joie les crampons symboliquement dans le sang).
> 
> Je ne connais pas ton nom, jeune fille, mais je pense à toi, à tes proches effondrés dont la vie vient de se déchirer.



Je me souviens d'avoir vu ces images à la télévision, c'était horrible! Toi, qui les a vécus en vrai, tu as du apprendre a vivre avec.

Oui, je penserais a elle, à sa famille qui ne comprendra jamais le pourquoi d'un tel acte de barbarie.


----------



## iNano (27 Juin 2005)

De tels drames me persuadent que l'humanité dégénère... Je ne donne pas cher de notre peau pour les siècles à venir...


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

Et un enfant de 11 ans qui meurt par armes à feu en bas de chez lui...

Dès exemples comme ça il y en a des tas, et après certains s'insurgent quand le ministre de l'interieur emploie le mot "nettoyer"...

N'importe quoi ....


----------



## iNano (27 Juin 2005)

Je pense que ce sont les gens qui sont et ont été au pouvoir qui ont fait de la société ce qu'elle est... le nettoyage devrait débuter par le "haut"...


----------



## jahrom (27 Juin 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ce sont les gens qui sont et ont été au pouvoir qui ont fait de la société ce qu'elle est... le nettoyage devrait débuter par le "haut"...



Ce que je voulais dire par là, c'est qu'on trouve revoltant le terme employé alors qu'il s'agit de la mort d'un enfant... 
Face à de tels actes les politiciens devraient être soudés... au lieu de ça il se tire dans les pattes pour des conneries....:mouais:


----------



## iNano (27 Juin 2005)

OK je ne l'avais pas compris comme ça... il faut croire que c'est tout ce qu'ils savent faire, se tirer dans les pattes à coup de phrases bien pensées...


----------



## katelijn (28 Juin 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> De tels drames me persuadent que l'humanité dégénère... Je ne donne pas cher de notre peau pour les siècles à venir...



iNano, tu as quelques mois de plus que mon aînée! Des meurtres sordides ont toujours eu lieu, le seul problème c'est que nous les anciens ( les parents et autres) on espérait pouvoir arrêter ce genre d'horreur. (Ou l'ignorer, c'est qui reviens au même, non?) Peut-être parce qu'on appartient à une génération prétendue insouciante. (Celle de l'après -guerre, celle qui veux a tout prix la paix) Quand on a eu une enfance heureuse on a du mal a assimiler. On ne comprends pas. Selon ma plus jeune fille c'est "Babylone", c'est à dire: "l'importance est dans la masse et non dans l'individu, fallait quand même pas decevoir des milliers de personnes égoistes pour l'horreur subie par cette jeune fille". 
Je ne sais pas si ceci sera compris, j'en doute, n'hésitez pas si ce n'est pas clair.
iNano, n'abandonne jamais l'espoir d'améliorer ce monde,, soit en paix avec toi!


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il s'est passé quelque chose de profondément choquant ce week-end... Ou plutôt qui m'a profondément choqué, parce que je n'ai entendu personne s'en étonner.
> 
> Samedi, à une fête techno en Bretagne, une fille a été assassinée. *Un cauchemar absolu :* "de nombreuses violences sexuelles" suivies d'un meurtre.
> L'horreur.
> ...



Viendra un jour où tout ce qui est censé amuser la foule sera contrôlé ou interdit parce que quelques connards sont ce qu'ils sont.
Qu'une chose comme ça arrive à ma fille et je ne donne pas cher de la peau des mecs qui ont fait ça...


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2005)

Loulou... depuis vendredi la vigne pleure. Tu ne souffres plus, nous souffrons pour Toi. 
Sur le chemin de la chapelle de Mayrand,  là où tu nous as accompagné MActosh, moi et nos enfants, dans les rangs de ta vigne j'ai trouvé un dernier coquelicot. Comme une larme de sang posée là, seule... Et puis j'ai pleuré aussi, comme nous tous te pleurons. 
Je sais que toi avec toutes ces larmes cristallines tu aurais fait un bouquet.
Nous étions nombreux ce lundi pour te rendre ce dernier hommage. 
MAis bon sang comme tu vas nous manquer... me manquer.
Me manqueront ces fins de dimanche, moments privilégié de parlote, où je venais chercher ton vin, où le temps n'avait pas de prise, où tu savais nous parler de tout, de tes passions, celle de la terre que tu as su transmettre à tes enfants et petits enfants, celle des vestiges anciens que tu trouvais en remuant les terres de tes vignes, tellement forte que H. est venu s'installer à côté de chez toi, pour continuer dans ton pays à fouiller la terre de nos ancêtres.
De nous parler de ta passion du vin et de la partager avec R.
Nous continuerons de venir dans ta cave pour sentir ton vin et sa transformation.
De ta passion de tout donner, de tout partager sans jamais compter.
Cette disponibilité immense, cet amour de la vie, cet amour des gens, sans jamais médire.
Pourquoi ce sont toujours les meilleurs qui partent...?
Le Monde n'aura pas plus jamais tout à fait la même couleur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les organisateurs n'ont pas tout annulés? Je ne comprends pas.



Parce que la fête était fini quand ils l'ont appris. Dès le début, les enquêteurs ont fait le black out sur l'affaire, car ils ne voulaient pas que les "toffeurs" puissent s'égayer dans la nature sans qu'ils aient contrôlés tout le monde.

Moi, ce que j'ai du mal à comprendre, c'est pourquoi elle à pu commencer cette rave, alors que tout le monde sait que ce n'est qu'un prétexte pour organiser un supermarché de la drogue. Quand on voit ce qu'ils ont saisi, on ose imaginer ce qu'ils ont laissé passer. :affraid:


----------



## molgow (30 Juin 2005)

Génial ce thread ! 
C'est rempli de vieux (et jeunes) réactionnaires ! des nostalgiques du "c'était mieux avant" et de la sécurité mode Kärcher ! :sick:

Des meurtres, il y en a tous les jours, certes c'est toujours terrible. Mais&#8230; et puis ? Vous auriez voulu quoi ? Que les organisateurs arrêtent la fête pour une personne décédée ? Et puis tous les autres, pourquoi aurait-il dû s'arrêter de s'amuser à cause de ça ?  S'il fallait s'arrêter à chaque fois que quelqu'un meure, on ne s'arrêterait pas... de s'arrêter!
Et pour Pascal77 : les raves supermarchés de la drogue ? Ben sûrement oui (même si je suis jamais allé à une rave). Mais le supermarché de la drogue c'est aussi tous les jours partout, dans la rue, en bas de chez toi, à l'école, à la gare... Et puis ? En quoi ça te gêne dans ta vie ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Génial ce thread !
> C'est rempli de vieux (et jeunes) réactionnaires ! des nostalgiques du "c'était mieux avant" et de la sécurité mode Kärcher ! :sick:
> 
> Des meurtres, il y en a tous les jours, certes c'est toujours terrible. Mais? et puis ? Vous auriez voulu quoi ? Que les organisateurs arrêtent la fête pour une personne décédée ? Et puis tous les autres, pourquoi aurait-il dû s'arrêter de s'amuser à cause de ça ?  S'il fallait s'arrêter à chaque fois que quelqu'un meure, on ne s'arrêterait pas... de s'arrêter!
> Et pour Pascal77 : les raves supermarchés de la drogue ? Ben sûrement oui (même si je suis jamais allé à une rave). Mais le supermarché de la drogue c'est aussi tous les jours partout, dans la rue, en bas de chez toi, à l'école, à la gare... Et puis ? En quoi ça te gêne dans ta vie ?



Non, en bas de chez moi, dans la rue, etc ... c'est le "petit commerce sous le manteau", et puis, t'as raison, la mort d'une gamine de dix huit ans, violée et torturée, on va pas arrêter de faire la fête pour ça, hein ! 

combien de morts il te faudrait pour que ça vaille d'arrêter la fête ? 10, 50, 100, plus ? 

Quand à ma vie, elle est directement concernée, comme père de famille, je dois protéger mes gosses de ces marchands de mort. Ces mecs qui pour gagner toujours plus de fric font plus de victimes que les nazi. Pendant des années, il n'est pas passé une semaine sans que ma femme infirmière ne me relate la mort d'un gamin ou d'une gamine par overdose à l'hosto où elle travaillait. Mais c'est rien, faisons la "teuf", les mômes, de toute façon, ils sont là pour remplir les poches des dealers, et crever en silence, hein !


----------



## woulf (30 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Génial ce thread !
> C'est rempli de vieux (et jeunes) réactionnaires ! des nostalgiques du "c'était mieux avant" et de la sécurité mode Kärcher ! :sick:
> 
> Des meurtres, il y en a tous les jours, certes c'est toujours terrible. Mais&#8230; et puis ? Vous auriez voulu quoi ? Que les organisateurs arrêtent la fête pour une personne décédée ? Et puis tous les autres, pourquoi aurait-il dû s'arrêter de s'amuser à cause de ça ?  S'il fallait s'arrêter à chaque fois que quelqu'un meure, on ne s'arrêterait pas... de s'arrêter!
> Et pour Pascal77 : les raves supermarchés de la drogue ? Ben sûrement oui (même si je suis jamais allé à une rave). Mais le supermarché de la drogue c'est aussi tous les jours partout, dans la rue, en bas de chez toi, à l'école, à la gare... Et puis ? En quoi ça te gêne dans ta vie ?



Hallucinant... Je ne vois qu'égoïsme et mépris des autres, de l'autre dans ce que je lis, c'est affligeant de s'en foutre à ce point des autres et de la souffrance générée...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Génial ce thread !
> C'est rempli de vieux (et jeunes) réactionnaires ! des nostalgiques du "c'était mieux avant" et de la sécurité mode Kärcher ! :sick:
> 
> Des meurtres, il y en a tous les jours, certes c'est toujours terrible. Mais? et puis ? Vous auriez voulu quoi ? Que les organisateurs arrêtent la fête pour une personne décédée ? Et puis tous les autres, pourquoi aurait-il dû s'arrêter de s'amuser à cause de ça ?  S'il fallait s'arrêter à chaque fois que quelqu'un meure, on ne s'arrêterait pas... de s'arrêter!
> Et pour Pascal77 : les raves supermarchés de la drogue ? Ben sûrement oui (même si je suis jamais allé à une rave). Mais le supermarché de la drogue c'est aussi tous les jours partout, dans la rue, en bas de chez toi, à l'école, à la gare... Et puis ? En quoi ça te gêne dans ta vie ?



Ouis, t'as raison. Et puis le mec qui vient de se faire renverser par une bagnole devant toi, ben tu lui roule dessus. Merde, on va pas perdre dix minutes parce qu'un connard vient de se faire écraser quand même...


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Des meurtres, il y en a tous les jours, certes c'est toujours terrible. Mais&#8230; et puis ? Vous auriez voulu quoi ? Que les organisateurs arrêtent la fête pour une personne décédée ? Et puis tous les autres, pourquoi aurait-il dû s'arrêter de s'amuser à cause de ça ?



Tu aurais pu continuer à faire la fête toi ?! sachant ça ?? :mouais:

Moi pas....


----------



## katelijn (30 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Génial ce thread !
> C'est rempli de vieux (et jeunes) réactionnaires ! des nostalgiques du "c'était mieux avant" et de la sécurité mode Kärcher ! :sick:
> 
> Des meurtres, il y en a tous les jours, certes c'est toujours terrible. Mais? et puis ? Vous auriez voulu quoi ? Que les organisateurs arrêtent la fête pour une personne décédée ? Et puis tous les autres, pourquoi aurait-il dû s'arrêter de s'amuser à cause de ça ?  S'il fallait s'arrêter à chaque fois que quelqu'un meure, on ne s'arrêterait pas... de s'arrêter!
> Et pour Pascal77 : les raves supermarchés de la drogue ? Ben sûrement oui (même si je suis jamais allé à une rave). Mais le supermarché de la drogue c'est aussi tous les jours partout, dans la rue, en bas de chez toi, à l'école, à la gare... Et puis ? En quoi ça te gêne dans ta vie ?



Je n'arrive pas a croire que ces paroles sont écrites par un jeune. A part ça Pascal et Roberto ont déjà repondu.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Génial ce thread !
> C'est rempli de vieux (et jeunes) réactionnaires ! des nostalgiques du "c'était mieux avant" et de la sécurité mode Kärcher ! :sick:
> 
> Des meurtres, il y en a tous les jours, certes c'est toujours terrible. Mais? et puis ? Vous auriez voulu quoi ? Que les organisateurs arrêtent la fête pour une personne décédée ? Et puis tous les autres, pourquoi aurait-il dû s'arrêter de s'amuser à cause de ça ?  S'il fallait s'arrêter à chaque fois que quelqu'un meure, on ne s'arrêterait pas... de s'arrêter!
> Et pour Pascal77 : les raves supermarchés de la drogue ? Ben sûrement oui (même si je suis jamais allé à une rave). Mais le supermarché de la drogue c'est aussi tous les jours partout, dans la rue, en bas de chez toi, à l'école, à la gare... Et puis ? En quoi ça te gêne dans ta vie ?



Juste une remarque personnelle. Quand on poste ce genre de choses, on devrait le faire en mode "personnel" pas en mode "modérateur"...


----------



## molgow (30 Juin 2005)

Je le fais tout à faite en mode personnel... Je ne suis pas un adepte du multiple pseudo. 

Visiblement mon message a sucité des réactions, c'est bien, et je m'y attendais vu le ton limite provocant que j'ai volontairement utilisé. Là par contre je n'ai pas le temps de vous répondre, et puis c'est pas mon but de créer une polémique. C'était pas le but de thebig lorsqu'il a ouvert ce sujet, qui au départ était très bien


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je le fais tout à faite en mode personnel... Je ne suis pas un adepte du multiple pseudo.
> 
> Visiblement mon message a sucité des réactions, c'est bien, et je m'y attendais vu *le ton limite provocant* que j'ai volontairement utilisé. Là par contre je n'ai pas le temps de vous répondre, et puis c'est pas mon but de créer une polémique. C'était pas le but de thebig lorsqu'il a ouvert ce sujet, qui au départ était très bien


Honnêtement je penses que tu as dépassé les bornes des limites sur ce message. J'ai une fille de 23 ans et j'aimerais pas qu'il lui arrive ce genre de choses   Imagine qu'un des amis de la victime tombe sur ton message sa réaction serait certainement plus violente que celles déjà postées. En conséquence il serait peut-être bien que tu fasses des excuses pour t'être exprimé ainsi...   

PS : Mêmes les provocations ont leurs limites ou alors cela finit devant des tribunaux...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

un fait divers comme un'autre......de toute façoon ça n'arrive que aux autres 



elle dort tranquillement dans sa chambre, 
sa fille de 5 ans aussi dans la chambre a coté

une main ganté sur sa bouche la reveille ...reve ou realité ?
blague du petit copain de l'amie qu'elle heberge regulierement ?
d'ailleur quelle heure est t'il ? l'amie partie en boite elle est la?

elle ne sait rien , ne comprends rien , confusion totale 

ce couteau sous la gorge le lui fait peur 
mais encore plus cette tete masqué d'un bas

qui est t'il  ? que veut t'il ?

elle le saura assez vite , plus de doute possible

elle se laisse faire comme une poupée sans vie
 le couteau et la main ganté l'empechent de parler , de crier ,de protester

elle s'evade  dans ses peurs , ses angoisses, ses questions

sa petite fille va bien? et son amie ? il partira une fois fini sans enfoncer le couteau?

il est parti d'où il est rentré, par la fenetre de le cuisine 

un grand cris , un long cris  , un cris qui survient parfois encore aujourd'hui malgré 12 ans sont passé

la peur c'est installé a jamais , ses nuit ne seront plus jamais des nuits faite d'un doux sommeil reparateur


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un fait divers comme un'autre......de toute façoon ça n'arrive que aux autres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dur...
Quelqu'un de proche?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un de proche?






moi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Dur...
> Quelqu'un de proche?



J'en ai peur, qui a une fille de dix sept ans.


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi.


J'avais compris de suite... et je ne trouve rien à dire qui puisse oter cela de ta tête...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)




----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)




----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi.



Rien ne peut effacer ces choses, mais en parler peut aider, tu es dans le thread de zebig, ici, des oreilles attentives, bien que virtuelles peuvent, si tu le souhaites, t'offrir l'écoute dont tu peut avoir besoin. Il est des sujets, je pense, ou même les plaisantins les plus invétérés rangeront leur humour au placard le temps nécessaire.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne peut effacer ces choses, mais en parler peut aider





ce qui est fait c'est fait.......
je laisse le passé derriere moi malgré cela me rattrappe trop souvent

je n'ai jamais caché ce que m'es arrivé 
jamais j'ai consideré cela comme une vergogne a cacher

je crois que si aujourd'hui je m'en suis bien sortie c'est parce que justement
j'en ai parlé et surtout j'ai eu des amis qui m'ont enorment entouré les premiers mois


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi.


----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est fait c'est fait.......
> je laisse le passé derriere moi malgré cela me rattrappe trop souvent
> 
> je n'ai jamais caché ce que m'es arrivé
> ...



     kissss  Robertav


----------



## katelijn (30 Juin 2005)

Roberta, je t'embrasse très,très fort.


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2005)

Roberta.


----------



## iNano (30 Juin 2005)

Tu as toute mon admiration pour t'en être sortie Robertav


----------



## lumai (13 Juillet 2005)

Le feu d'artifice devait être hier d'après ce que j'ai entendu... Je l'ai raté : j'étais déjà couchée à bouquiner... 
Il y a des pétards au loin un peu partout dans la ville. Et le bruit de la ville, calme.
Le rythme de sa circulation lointaine, des voix dans les rues plus ou moins proches, des chiens...
Des bruits qui se superposent, comme quand on pose une oreille sur un ventre ou une poitrine : respiration, pouls, gargoullis...

Dans les bras de cette ville je vais dormir.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Dans les bras de cette ville je vais dormir.



Ça va en faire des heureux ! :love:


----------



## Nobody (13 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Dans les bras de cette ville je vais dormir.


 
Bonjour, je m'appelle Cetteville.


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2005)

Il y a un Cetteville de trop dans cette ville


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2005)

Que d'émotions en vous lisant ... ...   
J'aimerais vous dire que la vie reprend toujours le dessus, mais je remplacerais le "toujours" par un "souvent" question de ne pas faire preuve d'un optimisme béat...
Quand j'étais ado, je m'amusais à deviner ce que serait ma vie future ! je me faisais un tas de "plans" plus romantiques les uns que les autres...
Maintenant, avec le recul des années et quelques coups bien placés dans la gueule, je sais que la vie c'est "autre chose"...
La seule chose dont on peut être certains, c'est que quelque part dans le monde, et à n'importe quel moment, il y a toujours quelqu'un qui pense à vous... toujours !!!
Et en vous lisant, j'ai pensé à vous....


----------



## dool (15 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> La seule chose dont on peut être certains, c'est que quelque part dans le monde, et à n'importe quel moment, il y a toujours quelqu'un qui pense à vous... toujours !!!
> Et en vous lisant, j'ai pensé à vous....



Et on est bien d'accord sur ce fait puisque même à celui qui pense y'a toujours quelqu'un pour penser à lui !  Je pense que ça sera une grosse bouffée de pensées qui t'emportera dans quelques secondes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2005)

Lola s&#8217;en est allée comme elle a vécu &#8230; sans faire (trop) de bruit &#8230;

Lola la folle comme tout le monde l&#8217;appelait avec une certaine tendresse mêlée de curiosité &#8230;

A ma grande surprise, il y avait du monde à son enterrement &#8230; des vieux barbus, d&#8217;âgés chevelus, mais aussi des jeunes en short et baskets, des enfants tellement bigarrés qu&#8217;on aurait dit une pub Benetton&#8230;

Enterrement ! un bien grand mot pour une petite cérémonie d&#8217;adieu d&#8217;une dizaine de minutes au cimetière municipal tout surpris d&#8217;entendre « Here comes the sun » résonner d&#8217;un mur à l&#8217;autre, virevolter entre les tombes et frôler nos nostalgies&#8230;

Lola avait 61 ans &#8230; elle venait du Sud de la France et était tombée amoureuse de notre pays qu&#8217;elle avait connu lors des grands festivals « hippies » des années 60 &#8230; depuis plus de 40 ans, elle vivait seule dans la même bicoque au fond d&#8217;un grand jardin arboré&#8230;

Ses immenses tenues chatoyantes, ses énormes colliers multicolores, ses sandales « rouges à marguerite » et ses longs cheveux gris étaient connus de tous&#8230;

Elle était tellement gentille Lola avec ses grands yeux un peu perdus, sa voix douce où l&#8217;on percevait un « reste » d&#8217;accent et sa façon de vous tenir le bras quand elle vous parlait&#8230;

Je n&#8217;ai pas très bien connu Lola &#8230; on se voyait de temps en temps sans trop se connaître au détour du marché hebdomadaire, on se disait bonjour et on échangeait quelques banalités tandis qu&#8217;elle s&#8217;achetait des fleurs&#8230;

En écoutant « Here comes the sun », j&#8217;ai eu la vague impression d&#8217;être passé à côté de quelque chose, d&#8217;avoir gâché une amitié avant qu&#8217;elle ne commence, d&#8217;être arrivé trop tard au rendez-vous&#8230;

Hier soir, je suis repassé devant chez elle &#8230; ses volets étaient clos et la maison tranquille &#8230; quelques oiseaux dans les arbres et un chat qui jouait dans la poussière au milieu du chemin&#8230;

J&#8217;ai coupé le moteur, ouvert les vitres de ma bagnole, enfoncé le bouton « play » de mon lecteur CD et au milieu d&#8217;un tonnerre d&#8217;applaudissements qui ressemblait à une pluie d&#8217;orage, Janis a commencé à chanter et j&#8217;ai pensé : « c&#8217;est pour toi Lola&#8230; !!! »

On passe à côté de milliers de gens, sans les voir ni les regarder, à force d&#8217;égoïsme on bâtit des cathédrales de solitude et des beffrois d&#8217;indifférence&#8230;

Et pourtant, 3 mots pourraient changer notre vie, 3 mots tout simples qu&#8217;il suffit de laisser s&#8217;écouler sans les retenir, 3 mots qui sentent bon les matins de printemps et qui réchauffent nos petits c½urs meurtris par les baffes de la vie : JE VOUS AIME !!!!

C&#8217;est pourtant si simple &#8230; &#8230; &#8230;


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La tendresse de ce que tu nous offres a des vibrations de cinéma, de bons films à être ému(e) dans le noir, ensemble et chacun dans sa tête,_ mais ensemble surtout._
> :love:


Quel joli mot : "ensemble" ... ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2005)

Petite réflexion en passant sur les « grosses boîtes américaines » &#8230;



La dépendance&#8230;



Ma fille a fait quelques jours de stage avec moi dans la société où je travaille maintenant depuis un certain temps (une des plus grosses boîtes américaines dans le secteur de la distribution) et elle a épinglé un fait, qui jusqu&#8217;à présent était passé tout-à-fait inaperçu à mes yeux : tout y est conçu pour que vous deveniez totalement « dépendant » de votre job : un site idyllique, des facilités déconcertantes, une ambiance de campus universitaire, une diversité culturelle étonnante (plus de 50 nationalités différentes travaillent ensemble sur le site), des « outils » au top et ultra-performants, des rémunérations à la hauteur de l&#8217;environnement, et, cerise sur le gâteau, la quasi-obligation de venir travailler totalement décontracté : jean, short, baskets, T-shirts etc&#8230; &#8230;

Sans compter l&#8217;absence totale de contrôle sur le temps de travail : chacun vient travailler quand ça l&#8217;arrange et est libre d&#8217;aménager son temps de travail comme il le souhaite&#8230;

Et moi qui m&#8217;étonnait au départ que la boîte tournait pratiquement 24 H sur 24 avec des gars qui bossaient jusqu&#8217;au milieu de la nuit sans en avoir l&#8217;air&#8230;

Et de fait, vous avez absolument tout à portée de la main : des parkings surdimensionnés, personnalisés et sécurisés au pied de votre immeuble, un service de petit déjeuner gratos qui fonctionne à partir de 5H du mat avec un buffet digne du Ritz, idem le midi et &#8230; le soir jusque 22 H ! Et tout ça, en toute décontraction, sans cohue ni énervement &#8230; des salles de gym et de fitness accessibles à tous 24H/24, une banque, une agence de voyages, un service de blanchisserie, un shop pour faire ses courses, une piste d&#8217;athlétisme pour se décontracter, des services médicaux internes, des formations à la pelle, des centre IT high-tech et j&#8217;en passe et des meilleures&#8230;.

Besoin d&#8217;une pizza à 2 H du mat, pas de problème &#8230; un coup de fil et 15 minutes après on vous la ramène ! Votre portable rend l&#8217;âme &#8230; coup de fil et 30 minutes après on vous en ramène un neuf, clôné sur l&#8217;ancien &#8230; même pas besoin de reconfigurer votre bureau et de réinitialiser vos connexions réseaux&#8230;

Bien entendu, tout cela à un prix ! Le prix d&#8217;entrée tout d&#8217;abord : inutile de postuler si vous n&#8217;êtes pas universitaire de haut niveau (une grande distinction est un « must »), les nouveaux postes sont rares et très convoités à cause de la promotion interne qui joue son jeu à fond (système « up » or « out »), des évaluations périodiques contraignantes, un plan de carrière défini au départ avec les possibilités de bifurcations en cours de route, une obligation de multi-linguisme (minimum 3 langues dont l&#8217;anglais bien évidemment), l&#8217;obligation d&#8217;être « mobile » au sein du groupe, et surtout, l&#8217;obligation de s&#8217;impliquer dans son boulot à 100% pour mériter de faire partie de « l&#8217;élite » de la compagnie&#8230;

Je passe à dessein sur la « sécurité » qui fait que sans votre badge hautement sophistiqué aux couleurs de la société, vous êtes un parfait inconnu incapable non seulement de pénétrer sur le site, mais aussi d&#8217;ouvrir une simple porte de toilettes&#8230;

J&#8217;ai commencé cette réflexion sur la « dépendance » en m&#8217;apercevant que, sournoisement, je commençais à travailler de plus en plus tôt et finissais de plus en plus tard sans pour cela avoir plus de boulot à abattre &#8230; pourquoi quitter le boulot à 18 H alors qu&#8217;on peut bouffer à l&#8217;aise sur place et éviter ainsi les embouteillages de fin de journée ? Pourquoi préparer son petit déjeuner à la maison alors que sur place, tout est prêt quand vous arrivez ? Quoi de plus agréable que de venir travailler le samedi à l&#8217;aise et de bénéficier de toutes les infrastructures en excellente compagnie ?

Le danger est là : dans la dépendance !!!!!



Je me mets à la place du jeune qui entre dans une telle société et qui, après deux ou trois ans, décide d&#8217;aller voir ailleurs &#8230; il ne pourra pas trouver mieux comme environnement ni comme conditions de travail &#8230; il est donc dans l&#8217;obligation d&#8217;essayer de rester et de s&#8217;accrocher &#8230; à tout prix !!!



Dans ce genre de société, être viré équivaut à un bannissement &#8230; on perd son job, mais aussi les privilèges nombreux qui vont avec &#8230; 



Je vous laisse juge des frustrations subies par les gars à qui ça arrive !



Personnellement, j&#8217;en arrive parfois à me dire : « mais comment ai-je pu travailler pour une autre société avant celle-ci ? » &#8230; &#8230; danger !!!!!!



J&#8217;en viens à craindre le moment où je serai viré et où j&#8217;aurai à rendre mon badge, ce sésame qui ouvre toutes les portes et toutes les possibilités ! &#8230;.. &#8230;.. danger !!!!!



A l&#8217;extérieur, le fait de travailler pour une telle société, mondialement connue, vous vaut un semblant de respect et d'admiration : « Oh ! vous travaillez pour ... &#8230; » &#8230; &#8230; danger !!!!!!!



Ma fille, elle, refuse toute compromission &#8230; elle refuse de déposer son CV malgré mon insistance &#8230; elle veut sauvegarder sa liberté de choix et de décision, ne pas rentrer dans un système qui va la guider tout au long de sa carrière, qui va l&#8217;acheter à coups de gadgets style Club Med &#8230; elle veut rentrer chez elle le soir pour préparer sa bouffe, laver son linge elle-même, et faire ses courses au magasin du coin et non dans le company-shop&#8230;



Raison ou tort ? A vrai dire je n&#8217;en sais rien &#8230; ! 



La seule chose que je peux dire, c&#8217;est qu&#8217;à mon âge, et malgré mon expérience, il ne m&#8217;a fallu que quelques mois pour devenir accroc et en redemander  !



Ils sont vraiment forts !!!!



C&#8217;est peut-être comme ça qu&#8217;on bâtit des villes de grande solitude &#8230; &#8230; &#8230;à l'extérieur !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> La dépendance?
> 
> Bien entendu, tout cela à un prix ! l'obligation de s'impliquer dans son boulot à 100% pour mériter de faire partie de « l'élite » de la compagnie?
> 
> ...






la liberté et  la vie de famille en tout cela quelle place donner ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la liberté et la vie de famille en tout cela quelle place donner ?


Tu as entièrement raison Robertav ... la vie de famille et la liberté sont les plus importantes et ça, ma fille l'a très bien compris et c'est tant mieux... 
Quant à moi, j'essaie de résister du mieux que je peux, mais j'ai de tant de copains qui à mon âge sont sans emploi que je me dis qu'il vaut mieux que je ferme ma gueule si je veux continuer à assurer la bouffe de la famille et les études de mes 2 derniers enfants ... 
Or, si je veux conserver mon job, il faut que je sois "performant" et pour être "performant" il faut que je rentre à fond dans le système ... cercle vicieux !!!!! 
L'avantage de telles sociétés, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas de "voie de garage" pour les "vieux" ... tu bosses ou t'es viré ... ça a au moins le mérite d'être clair et précis et de ne pas passer pour un assisté !!!!


----------



## TranXarnoss (19 Juillet 2005)

Salut, 

Eh bien.... tu n'as donc plus qu'une solution: serrer les fesses et tenir bon jusqu'à la quille.
A moins qu'une opportunité ne survienne et ne bouleverse tes plans.
En tout cas je comprends que tu t'y accroches, t'as bien raison.
Courage.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Juillet 2005)

Et le chômage fait maintenant, et malheureusement, partie intégrante de ce siècle.
Alors c'est vrai qu'il faut parfois ravaler sa fierté et "faire avec".


----------



## guytantakul (19 Juillet 2005)

Ouais, moi le truc que je vois là-dedans, c'est que thebig a su élever ses gosses. 

J'espère que ma fille m'en dira autant la décennie prochaine


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2005)

C'est une réflexion intéressante que toi TheBig et ta fille amenez ici. Cela m'a fait me pencher sur ma situation. Je bosse depuis six ans pour un grand groupe de presse suisse. Les conditions de travail sont bonnes. Même si elle tendent à se dégrader, elles restent bonnes. J'ai les journées libres, je travaille en soirée, ce qui fait que j'ai quelques avantages divers (financiers, vacances, etc.). Pour tout dire, depuis que je travaille pour cette boîte je n'ai justement plus l'impression de travailler au sens où on l'entend. C'est peut-être là le problème. Ce d'autant plus que l'intérêt que je porte à mon travail et à ce que l'on me fait faire tend à approcher le niveau zéro. Donc je m'attache à mes «privilèges». Je sais que cela ne pourra durer et que je ne bosserai pas encore dix ans pour cette boîte. Mais je crains ce jour où je devrai retourner à de vraies conditions de travail. Se lever le matin pour partir travailler, avoir tous le temps des semaines de cinq jours, bien rythmées, etc. 

Je comprends donc ta réflexion, et le danger que cela peut représenter d'être attaché ou plutôt dépendant d'elle. Néanmoins, dans mon cas, je ne pense pas que ce besoin de dépendance a été volontairement créé par les supérieurs hiérarchiques. Ils ne sont pas assez futés pour ça et on une vision un peu courte.


----------



## nato kino (19 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont vraiment forts !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> C?est peut-être comme ça qu?on bâtit des villes de grande solitude ? ? ?à l'extérieur !!!!



Oui, pour transformer les ânes en moutons, ils sont très forts... C'est grâce aux carottes magiques, mais chut... Faut pas réveiller le troupeau.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais je crains ce jour où je devrai retourner à de vraies conditions de travail


Tout-à-fait exact Webo !!!!! Je me suis vachement habitué à travailler dans cette ambiance à la fois hyper-cool et hyper-pro ... l'environnement style "campus/club med" fait le reste ... j'aime bien descendre au bar (attention : sans alcool, le bar !!!) vers les 16 H pour tailler une bavette avec les collègues, passer par la salle de fitness saluer les accrocs, remonter ensuite dans mon bureau feutré etc... etc...
C'est à tel point qu'il y a environ 2 mois j'ai refusé un job vachement intéressant parce que l'environnement de travail n'était pas au top (société située en plein centre ville sans parkings privatifs ni restaurant d'entreprise !!!!!!!!!!!!) - faut être taré non ?
En plus, lorsque vous voyagez sur les différents sites internationaux du groupe, pas de dépaysement ... à quelques détails près, tout est pareil, comme les MacDos !:rateau: 
Au début je trouvais ça ennuyeux, maintenant je trouve que c'est vachement pratique et sécurisant...
Tiens, rien que le fait de pouvoir tout laisser traîner sur son bureau parce qu'il n'y a jamais eu de vol sur le site est vachement reposant....
Bon faut bosser dur, c'est vrai ... on n'a pas toujours le temps de regarder les poules d'eau par la fenêtre, mais j'avoue être accroc à cette ambiance... et ça, je vais le payer un jour ou l'autre...


----------



## guytantakul (19 Juillet 2005)

Bah, j'aimerais bien être dans votre camp, vous savez


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2005)

Oui c'est ça TheBig.  Nous avons aussi un bar à disposition et une serveuse brésilienne qui va avec.  On y sert même de l'alcool (certains ne s'en privent pas d'ailleurs...). J'ai des réductions sur l'essence, un parking dans la boîte (bon je le paie mais quand même), un fitness, des réducs, des cadeaux, etc. Plein d'autres trucs encore...

On est trop gâté.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est grâce aux carottes magiques


 
Malheureux! tu va réveiller DocEvil! :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tout-à-fait exact Webo !!!!! Je me suis vachement habitué à travailler dans cette ambiance à la fois hyper-cool et hyper-pro ... l'environnement style "campus/club med" fait le reste ... j'aime bien descendre au bar (attention : sans alcool, le bar !!!) vers les 16 H pour tailler une bavette avec les collègues, passer par la salle de fitness saluer les accrocs, remonter ensuite dans mon bureau feutré etc... etc...
> C'est à tel point qu'il y a environ 2 mois j'ai refusé un job vachement intéressant parce que l'environnement de travail n'était pas au top (société située en plein centre ville sans parkings privatifs ni restaurant d'entreprise !!!!!!!!!!!!) - faut être taré non ?
> En plus, lorsque vous voyagez sur les différents sites internationaux du groupe, pas de dépaysement ... à quelques détails près, tout est pareil, comme les MacDos !:rateau:
> Au début je trouvais ça ennuyeux, maintenant je trouve que c'est vachement pratique et sécurisant...
> ...



Et sinon, à part que tu gagnes plein de fric dans d'excellentes conditions...

Le reste ça va ??


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est ça TheBig.  Nous avons aussi un bar à disposition et une serveuse brésilienne qui va avec.  On y sert même de l'alcool (certains ne s'en privent pas d'ailleurs...). J'ai des réductions sur l'essence, un parking dans la boîte (bon je le paie mais quand même), un fitness, des réducs, des cadeaux, etc. Plein d'autres trucs encore...
> 
> On est trop gâté.



Toi, tu es suisse c'est différent...


----------



## sofiping (19 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...Ils sont vraiment forts !!!!


tu es plus fort qu'eux , tu en sais plus sur eux qu'ils n'en savent sur toi 
Je pense que tu as un avantage en plus que tes collégues n'ont pas ..... tu les as démasqué 

Ton histoire me fait penser a un bouquin que j'avais bien aimé :


_Ecrivain américain né en 1929, Ira Levin a écrit une remarquable contre-utopie avec son roman d'anticipation "Un Bonheur insoutenable" : l'action se déroule dans le futur, dans un monde où le bonheur est ... imposé aux hommes. Tout est réglé par "UniOrd", un puissant ordinateur et les êtres humains n'ont plus de choix à opérer : programmés dès leur naissance, ils sont immunisés contre les maladies, la guerre, la faim. Les personnages, réduits à de simples numéros et appartenant à la "Grande Famille", ne connaissent même plus l'initiative ou la curiosité. Régulièrement, ceux-ci reçoivent un traitement au "Médicentre" afin d'éviter de connaître le besoin ou la souffrance. Mais un personnage, Li RM35M4419 et surnommé Copeau, va entrer en rébellion contre ce monde trop parfait où le bonheur est devenu insoutenable, car imposé :

"- Bob, nous ne sommes pas libres. Ni toi ni moi. Aucun membre de la Famille n'est libre.

- Comment veux-tu que je t'écoute comme si tu étais en bonne santé, quand tu dis des choses pareilles ? Evidemment, que nous sommes libres! Libres de la guerre, du besoin et de la faim, libres du crime, de la violence, de l'agressivité, de l'ego...

- Oui, oui, nous sommes libres "de" certaines choses, mais nous ne sommes pas libres de "faire" des choses. Tu dois comprendre cela, Bob. Etre "libre de quelque chose" n'a rien à voir avec la liberté.

Bob plissa le front.

- Libres de faire quoi ? demanda-t-il.

Ils descendirent de l'escalator, firent un demi-tour et s'engagèrent sur le suivant.

- De choisir notre propre classification... d'avoir des enfants lorsque nous le désirons, d'aller où nous le voulons et de faire ce qui nous plaît, de refuser les traitements quand nous ne les voulons pas..."



                                                                   (Ira Levin, "Un Bonheur insoutenable") _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bah, j'aimerais bien être dans votre camp, vous savez


Comme je te comprend ....!!! 
Tout n'est pas rose non plus :
Y'a la sécurité avec laquelle vaut mieux pas plaisanter et les caméras partout jusque dans les moindres recoins sauf dans les toilettes quand même,
L'interdiction de fumer sur le site sauf à 3 endroits bien déterminés situés à l'extérieur des bâtiments mais on s'habitue,
L'obligation de formation permanente au moins 12 heures par mois (marketing, langues, informatique, droit, etc... etc...) pendant les heures de bureau sous peine de se faire virer après 3 manquements,
Les évaluations périodiques autant par vos supérieurs que par vos subordonnés (implacables ceux-là !!!!  ),
Le "management par objectifs" qui vous oblige à respecter des "deadlines" continuelles,
Les procédures multiples et compliquées inhérentes aux grands groupes,
Les audits incessants suite au Sarbanes Oxley Act,
L'obligation de visite médicale une fois par trimestre ...:rateau:  avec remarques sur une certaine "surcharge pondérale" ... hihi !
Etc... etc...

Et malgré tout, on se pousse au portillon pour y entrer : des milliers de lettres de candidature par mois...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, à part que tu gagnes plein de fric dans d'excellentes conditions...
> Le reste ça va ??


Ben non ! le reste ça va pas !!!!!  ... on peut pas tout avoir non plus ... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Au début je trouvais ça ennuyeux, maintenant je trouve que c'est vachement pratique et sécurisant...




c'est l'habitude qu'est securisante meme si parfois elle est ennuieuse

a l'epoque, la belle epoque, quand je travaillais le trantran quotidien m'ennuiait parfois 
mais je t'assure que l'ennui est bien different et moins agreable quand tu n'as plus de boulot et peu d'espoir d'en trouver

aujourd'hui , pur que je puisse sortir de mes 4 murs , j'accepterai meme de retrograder en  caissiere ou  vendeuse en alimentaire voir travailler  en usine 

la solitude n'est pas en ville chez moi, c'est dans mon appart !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a l'epoque, la belle epoque, quand je travaillais le trantran quotidien m'ennuiait parfois
> mais je t'assure que l'ennui est bien different et moins agreable quand tu n'as plus de boulot et peu d'espoir d'en trouver
> aujourd'hui , pur que je puisse sortir de mes 4 murs , j'accepterai meme de retrograder en caissiere ou vendeuse en alimentaire voir travailler en usine
> la solitude n'est pas en ville chez moi, c'est dans mon appart !


   
...c'est exactement ce que je redoute...   car je n'ai aucune illusion sur le fait de retrouver facilement du boulot à 56 ans...
Alors, je m'accroche ... je boulotte plus de 12 H/jour pour "donner satisfaction" ... je rentre dans le "système" en me faisant tout petit pour pas qu'on remarque trop que je fatigue plus qu'il y a 10 ans...
Je ne veux pas être un "sans travail" ... je ne veux pas connaître cette solitude entre 4 murs en attendant le facteur ... J'en suis à ruminer l'incongruité qui veut que le travail m'enlève une certaine liberté tout en me procurant la liberté !!!! 
Robertav ... ton post m'a secoué ! Mais je sais qu'un jour, proche ou lointain, je rentrerais dans le cercle de ceux qui ont été écartés ... je sais qu'un jour j'irais m'inscrire comme demandeur d'emploi dans un bureau blafard devant des gens qui n'en ont rien à foutre de mon cas perso...
Ce jour-là, Robertav, j'espère de tout coeur avoir ton courage et ta lucidité, mais je n'en suis pas certain !!!


----------



## jahrom (19 Juillet 2005)

Finalement c'est moi le plus heureux :

Imaginez une boîte en plein Coeur de Paris qu'avec des femmes dont la moyenne d'age est de 25 ans.....:love::love: (on est 2 hommes, le pdg et moi....)

c'est sur, c'est ma femme qui fait la gueule...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Finalement c'est moi le plus heureux :
> Imaginez une boîte en plein Coeur de Paris qu'avec des femmes dont la moyenne d'age est de 25 ans.....:love::love: (on est 2 hommes, le pdg et moi....)
> c'est sur, c'est ma femme qui fait la gueule...


Arf !!!!!!!  :love: 
Chez nous, c'est un peu différent : +/- 2.000 personnes sur le site de Bruxelles dont environ 1.300 femmes dont la moyenne d'âge doit se situer autour de la trentaine... 
Malheureusement, elles ne pensent qu'à bosser pour assurer leur carrière...  

Si au moins, elle voulait assurer "leurs arrières" au lieu de "leurs carrières", je pourrais m'en occuper, mais non !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2005)

Du côté des moments "étranges" que j'ai déjà vécus sur place, il y a la nuit du 30 juin durant laquelle on a été obligés de bosser à une petite vingtaine pour assurer des opérations de clôture...
A partir de 22 H, l'éclairage se tamise automatiquement dans les couloirs et dans toutes les allées, ce qui donne déjà une ambiance assez "spéciale" compte tenu de l'architecture ultra-moderne des lieux...
On avait demandé aux gars de la sécurité d'ouvrir le système central d'interphonie et de diffuser les programmes de Classic 21 via le système dans tout le building ... fabuleux !!!!
...une qualité pas très bonne et un léger écho dû à la transmission par micro interposé rendait le son étrange, comme venu d'ailleurs et flottant d'étages en étages ... curieux !!!


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf !!!!!!!  :love:
> Chez nous, c'est un peu différent : +/- 2.000 personnes sur le site de Bruxelles dont environ 1.300 femmes dont la moyenne d'âge doit se situer autour de la trentaine...
> Malheureusement, elles ne pensent qu'à bosser pour assurer leur carrière...
> 
> Si au moins, elle voulait assurer "leurs arrières" au lieu de "leurs carrières", je pourrais m'en occuper, mais non !!!!



C'est la cavalcade dans les deux cas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est la cavalcade dans les deux cas


Je n'irais pas jusque là !!!!!!!!!!!   
... si ma femme devait te lire, c'est un "double" divorce qu'elle demanderait au lieu d'un simple !!! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Du côté des moments "étranges" que j'ai déjà vécus sur place, il y a la nuit du 30 juin durant laquelle on a été obligés de bosser à une petite vingtaine pour assurer des opérations de clôture...
> A partir de 22 H, l'éclairage se tamise automatiquement dans les couloirs et dans toutes les allées, ce qui donne déjà une ambiance assez "spéciale" compte tenu de l'architecture ultra-moderne des lieux...
> On avait demandé aux gars de la sécurité d'ouvrir le système central d'interphonie et de diffuser les programmes de Classic 21 via le système dans tout le building ... fabuleux !!!!
> ...une qualité pas très bonne et un léger écho dû à la transmission par micro interposé rendait le son étrange, comme venu d'ailleurs et flottant d'étages en étages ... curieux !!!



un peu comme le passage avec la chanson "one more kiss" dans Blade Runner?


----------



## Malow (19 Juillet 2005)

Je suis dans le même cas que Robertav...l'appart devient ma ville de grande solitude...6 mois sans boulo, pourtant je vis à Paris, sans forcément avoir de hautes prétentions salariales...et rien, toujours rien...mon bonheur réside actuellement dans ma vie privée...   

Heuuu...suis un peu hors sujet là...mais c'est vrai...ça fait du bien d'en parler...sur ce...j'vais déprimer ailleurs....


----------



## macmarco (19 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je suis dans le même cas que Robertav...l'appart devient ma ville de grande solitude...6 mois sans boulo, pourtant je vis à Paris, sans forcément avoir de hautes prétentions salariales...et rien, toujours rien...mon bonheur réside actuellement dans ma vie privée...
> 
> Heuuu...suis un peu hors sujet là...mais c'est vrai...ça fait du bien d'en parler...sur ce...j'vais déprimer ailleurs....





Une autre philosophie de la vie...


----------



## Malow (19 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Une autre philosophie de la vie...



Bien vu...mais il y en a un qui va pas être d'accord


----------



## semac (19 Juillet 2005)

C'est une vie comme celle d'Alexandre qu'il m'aurait fallu !!! :mouais: 
buller toute la journée, en faire un philosophie, une ligne de conduite, un art de vivre... superbe !!


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Juillet 2005)

The Big, je suis a la fois tres touche et pas totalement convaincu...
Tu me fais penser un peu a un ami polytchnicien, travaillant chez EDF, qui va bientot partir en retraite, qui veut acheter un appartement a Paris et qui me dit qu'il n'a pas les moyens...Si une personne comme lui n'a pas les moyens, je me fais SDF tout de suite. 

Je ne suis donc pas  completement convaincu quand tu dis que toi aussi tu seras oblige de pointer au chomage...si des gens comme toi, avec ton bagage, ton niveau de connaissance, sont obliges d'aller pointer, alors moi je me fais SDF tout de suite !!!!!!!!

Ce n'est pas une critique que je fais et je ne veux pas faire non plus dans le genre "la liberte reside dans nos choix et dans la capacite a assumer nos choix"...mais je ne sais pas, y a un truc qui me derange dans tes derniers posts que je trouve cependant tres pointus et bien dits !

a plus

Dendrimere


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis donc pas completement convaincu quand tu dis que toi aussi tu seras oblige de pointer au chomage...si des gens comme toi, avec ton bagage, ton niveau de connaissance, sont obliges d'aller pointer, alors moi je me fais SDF tout de suite !!!!!!!!


Salut dendrimere !
Je comprend tout-à-fait ton point de vue !!!!
Mais il faut que tu saches aussi qu'à 56 ans, j'ai toujours bossé seul pour entretenir ma petite famille de 5 personnes dont 3 enfants qui ont fait ou font encore des études universitaires - le fric que j'aurais pu "mettre éventuellement de côté" est passé dans les frais d'études, de locations de chambres d'étudiants etc... ...
A l'heure actuelle, mon "seul" bien est la maison dont je suis propriétaire, ce qui, à mes yeux n'est déjà pas si mal que ça compte tenu de la situation actuelle !!!
Ayant encore un enfant qui en a pour 4 ans à l'univ, faut que je bosse pour assumer et lui laisser les mêmes chances que les 2 autres !
D'ou un "léger stress" malgré le fait qu'avec l'indemnité que la boîte devrait me régler en cas de licenciment, une bonne partie de cette période serait couverte...
Donc globalement, une situation très positive !
En fait, ce que je n'accepte pas, c'est l'éventualité d'être "viré", ce qui ne m'est jamais arrivé dans toute ma vie ... me sentir écarté, rejeté parce que trop vieux ou plus assez productif - j'ai peur de me retrouver à la maison et me sentir inutile vis-à-vis de ma famille (je sais, c'est nase, mais c'est comme ça !)
Quand je vois des ingénieurs de 30 ans ramer ferme pour décrocher leur premier job, je me dis qu'à 56 ans, ma chance se réduit à une peau de chagrin ... et encore ... une toute petite ! 
En plus, je culpabilise un max en me disant : "mais bon Dieu, laisse ta place aux jeunes ... eux, ils en ont besoin pour démarrer leur vie tandis que toi t'es déjà du côté de la descente !!!"
En fait, des considérations plus "existentielles" que matérielles ... ce dont j'éprouve une certaine honte vis-à-vis des difficultés insurmontables que rencontrent certaines personnes au cours de leur vie de tous les jours... 
Y'a des gens qui vont se lever aujourd'hui en se disant : "mais comment je vais faire pour bouffer aujourd'hui ?" - et moi, je me lamente vis-à-vis d'uns situation qu'envierait encore la majorité des gens... c'est nase et je me sens nase !!!
Faut absolument que je me resaisisse !!!!!
Merci dendrimere ... en quelque sorte, tu as été la "mouche du coche" pour me faire prendre conscience de la relative insignifiance de "mes problèmes"...


----------



## TranXarnoss (20 Juillet 2005)

Salut,

Ce que je ressens surtout en lisant tes posts, thebig, c'est un ennui (heu, je veux dire que j'ai surtout l'impression que tu t'ennuies grave, sinon j'aime te lire  ).
Vu la position que tu occupes, qu'est-ce que tu peux espérer de mieux, compte tenu de ton âge ? Finalement tu réalises que tu es au bout de ta carrière, tu n'as plus qu'à attendre la retraite, et tu t'emmerdes. C'est parfaitement compréhensible, et non répréhensible, même si quelque part t'es comme un coq en pâte. 
C'est pas la peine de se dire "j'ai pas le droit de me plaindre quand...", tu peux pas lutter contre ce que tu ressens. Ton éventuelle mauvaise conscience n'aidera personne.
Fait aux mieux, y'a pas d'autre solution.
Courage, dis-toi que c'est bientôt fini.
Ca me rappelle un film avec Gabin, où il dit à peu près à sa femme : "T'es gentille, adorable, tu t'occupes bien de moi, t'es tout ce que je peux espérer de mieux à mon âge, mais j'y peux rien, tu m'emmerdes !"   
Il me semble que c'est "un Singe en hiver", mais j'en mettrais pas ma main au feu.
Sinon : t'es pas un naze.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle un film avec Gabin, où il dit à peu près à sa femme : "T'es gentille, adorable, tu t'occupes bien de moi, t'es tout ce que je peux espérer de mieux à mon âge, mais j'y peux rien, tu m'emmerdes !"


Arf !     .... c'est tout-à-fait ça !!!!! Tout est dit !!!  
En fait, ça me rassure que "mon problème" se résume en quelques 25 mots tous simples !!!!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que c'est "un Singe en hiver", mais j'en mettrais pas ma main au feu.



... Tu peux la mettre en toute confiance ; elle crâmera pas  

Un de mes films préférés au monde...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## nato kino (20 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle un film avec Gabin, où il dit à peu près à sa femme : "T'es gentille, adorable, tu t'occupes bien de moi, t'es tout ce que je peux espérer de mieux à mon âge, mais j'y peux rien, tu m'emmerdes !"
> Il me semble que c'est "un Singe en hiver", mais j'en mettrais pas ma main au feu.



C'était presque ça.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Juillet 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'était presque ça.



:love:  :love:  :love: 
Dieu que j'aime ce film...


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut dendrimere !
> Je comprend tout-à-fait ton point de vue !!!!
> Mais il faut que tu saches aussi qu'à 56 ans, j'ai toujours bossé seul pour entretenir ma petite famille de 5 personnes dont 3 enfants qui ont fait ou font encore des études universitaires - le fric que j'aurais pu "mettre éventuellement de côté" est passé dans les frais d'études, de locations de chambres d'étudiants etc... ...
> A l'heure actuelle, mon "seul" bien est la maison dont je suis propriétaire, ce qui, à mes yeux n'est déjà pas si mal que ça compte tenu de la situation actuelle !!!
> ...



ne t'en fais pas, la situation familiale dans laquelle etait mon pere etait identique, vir legerement plus stressante, et tout le monde s'en est bien sorti !



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En fait, ce que je n'accepte pas, c'est l'éventualité d'être "viré", ce qui ne m'est jamais arrivé dans toute ma vie ... me sentir écarté, rejeté parce que trop vieux ou plus assez productif - j'ai peur de me retrouver à la maison et me sentir inutile vis-à-vis de ma famille (je sais, c'est nase, mais c'est comme ça !)


ok je comprends tres bien cette eventualite...malheureusement triste...





			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Merci dendrimere ... en quelque sorte, tu as été la "mouche du coche" pour me faire prendre conscience de la relative insignifiance de "mes problèmes"...



La dessus, je ne suis pas d'accord,  on a tous a assumer nos choix, a renouveler notre motivation... et puis on a tous nos problemes. L'un va etre du trouver un emploi, l'autre de le garder , l'un de se nourir , chacun sa vie a partir du moment ou on a prit sa vie en main !


----------



## macelene (31 Juillet 2005)

_*...*
Difficile de trouver l'équilibre entre les contraintes et le besoin de solitude. 
Du coup comment apprendre à survivre aux marées basses de notre existence et accepter le creux de la vague ?
Un grand trou de tristesse, difficile de le combler ces temps-ci.
Et je ne trouve pas le mortier adéquat.
Trouver le moyen de chasser le spleen. Même la musique n'arrive pas à masquer le trouble.
Je suis totalement "out of order" et je crie en silence de ne pouvoir pleurer; comme une grande sécheresse, temps arides, terres fendillées par le manque d'eau.
Le bonheur est-il nécessairement passager?
*...*_
​


----------



## Freelancer (31 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je suis dans le même cas que Robertav...l'appart devient ma ville de grande solitude...6 mois sans boulo, pourtant je vis à Paris, sans forcément avoir de hautes prétentions salariales...et rien, toujours rien...mon bonheur réside actuellement dans ma vie privée...
> 
> Heuuu...suis un peu hors sujet là...mais c'est vrai...ça fait du bien d'en parler...sur ce...j'vais déprimer ailleurs....



j'ai connu ça il y quelques années... 6 mois de chômage durant lesquels mon univers s'est réduit à 36 m2. parce que tu te sens inutile, parce que malgré les gens qui t'entourent, tu finis par t'isoler... mon appart s'est transfomé en bunker, il était devenu aussi inaccessible que moi. La liste des parce que pourrait faire 3 pages. et puis j'ai retrouvé du taf, à durée plus ou moins déterminée, en revoyant à la baisse mes prétentions salariales, mes prétentions sur le travail même. En attendant avec appréhension le moment où...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2005)

Yvette a 89 ans ... bien sonnés !
Depuis une dizaine d'années, elle se trouve dans un home pour personnes âgées à la frontière française ... non pas dans un de ces hospices infâmes ou on parque les "vieux" en attendant qu'ils dégagent ... non ! dans un endroit clair et aéré, tenu par des religieuses qui connaissent la vie, joyeuses, amicales, sympathiques, attentionnées, drôles ... bref, un endroit calme et reposant et une ambiance simple, humaine et décontractée !
Les petites fêtes se succèdent au rythme des anniversaires et la musique traîne dans les couloirs...
Yvette est très contente d'être là depuis la mort de son mari ... des ex-voisins viennent la visiter régulièrement ... quant à moi, je passe souvent la voir avec un petit bouquet de fleurs de saison...
On discute une petit quart d'heure ... je lui demande si elle ne manque de rien ... elle me parle de la vie qui passe si vite, de son mari qu'elle aime encore comme au premier jour, du moustique qui l'a empêché de dormir toute la nuit ... c'est calme chez Yvette ... ça sent la lavande, le sucre d'orge, la pomme de reinettes et ... la bonté !
Il y a quelques mois, une petite dame toute fripée avait emménagé dans la chambre en face de celle d'Yvette ! Une "innocente" comme disait Yvette pour ne pas dire qu'elle n'avait plus toute sa tête...
A chaque fois que je rendais visite à Yvette, elle n'arrêtait pas de crier : "Monsieur ! Monsieur ! s'il vous plaît ....!!!" - Lorsque je lui demandais ce que je pouvais faire pour elle, elle me répondait qu'elle voulait rentrer chez sa maman parce que le goûter serait prêt et qu'elle ne voulait pas être en retard ... 
Son visage était doux et ses yeux encore vifs ... elle manipulait son chapelet avec une dextérité qui me laissait pantois...
Une fois elle m'a demandé d'ouvrir son armoire et de lui donner son cartable ... un petit sac en toile cirée avec quelques cahiers dedans...
Chaque fois que je rendais visite à Yvette, c'était pareil ... "Monsieur, Monsieur !!!! s'il vous plaît ! ... et à chaque fois, elle me demandait la même chose ...
Chaque fois ... sauf hier !
Sa chambre était vide ... voilà une semaine qu'elle était partie rejoindre sa maman pour le goûter, emportée par le grand vide de l'oubli et de l'éternité...
Je me suis aperçu que je ne connaissais même pas son prénom !
Yvette était grave : "Elle était déjà devenue un ange !" disait -elle ! "sa place n'était plus parmi nous !" ...
Quand j'ai quitté Yvette, le couloir résonnait encore des "Monsieur ! Monsieur ! s'il vous plaît !" ... j'avais mal et ce matin ... j'ai encore mal ! 
Yvette aussi, partira un jour ... je partirai un jour ... nous partirons tous ! Alors "Carpe Diem" ... profitons des instants fugaces qui passent comme des rêves ... tendons la main ... laissons nos esprits vagabonder sur tous les sentiers de la terre et surtout, aimons-nous ... aimons-nous sans douter !
La Lumière est au bout ... j'en suis certain !


----------



## woulf (1 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Comment qu'i' m' plombe pas trop mon enthousiasme de jeune loup superactif, lui !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et même celui de vieux loup feignant, je te le confirme  

Oh et puis non, j'ai décidé de sourire aujourd'hui !


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2005)

Zebig, tu as l'art de tirer la larme à l'oeil dès le matin.
Ton histoire me fait penser à celle de ma petite voisine. Je dis petite parce qu'elle ne devait pas dépasser le mètre 45, tassée pas la vie et les souvenirs. Une toute petite dame toute mince et suriante pour qui je faisais quelques courses de temps en temps.
Un jour, alors qu'elle sortait sa poubelle, sa porte a claqué derrière elle. Elle est venue se réfugier une heure chez moi en attendant que sa soeur qui avait le double des clés arrive. 
Assise sur mon canapé, un jus de fruit à la main, elle m'a raconté sa vie. Elle était née en Algérie et s'y était marié. Son mari, aujourd'hui décédé, creusait des puits dans les villages. Elle me répétait sans cesse "mais on n'était pas des colons, mon mari, tout le monde l'aiamit parce qu'il apportait du confort aux villageois". Elle pensait souvent à lui. Elle en parlait avec un mélange d'mour et d'admiration.

Un jour, sa porte est restée fermée. J'étais parti en week end et je suis revenu le dimanche soir. J'ai appris qu'elle était morte le samedi soir.

. Plus de dix ans après, je pense souvent à elle


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Plus de dix ans après, je pense souvent à elle


...c'est ça, être Humain avec un grand "H" ...  
Les disparus vivent encore dans le souvenir de ceux qui les aimaient ou les connaissaient ... mais avec les saisons qui passent, je crains que ma mémoire ne devienne trop petite ... 
Mon père disait souvent : "Fils, tu te sentiras devenir vieux quand tu iras à plus d'un enterrement par mois ... " - et il avait raison, papa !
En fait, il avait toujours raison !


----------



## woulf (1 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Zebig, tu as l'art de tirer la larme à l'oeil dès le matin.



Tu fais ça pas mal, non  plus Fab'fab...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un jour, sa porte est restée fermée. J'étais parti en week end et je suis revenu le dimanche soir. J'ai appris qu'elle était morte le samedi soir.
> 
> . *Plus de dix ans après, je pense souvent à elle*



Alors, elle n'est pas morte.

Moi aussi, j'ai dans mes souvenirs une vieille dame, image vivante de la gentillesse, tant que moi, et quelques autres penserons à elle, elle restera immortelle. La mort, c'est l'oubli.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, elle n'est pas morte.
> La mort, c'est l'oubli.


   

Pour ajouter une petite couche de gaieté dans ce thread un tantinet tristounet :

Il y a quelques mois, on a fêté l'anniversaire d'Yvette ... pour l'occasion, j'avais ramené des gâteaux et des bouteilles de cidre et de mousseux à la maison de repos !
On avait installé le tout sur un chariot et on passait de chambre en chambre pour faire la distribution ... 
J'ai quand même eu une sacrée partie de plaisir du style :

Bonjour Madame, puis-je vous offrir un gâteau et un peu de cidre à la pêche ?
Réponse : "Qu'est-ce que je vais faire avec des mèches ??????" 

ou :

Bonjour Madame ! Un petit gâteau ????
Réponse de la petite dame en me montrant une maquette de bateau sur son meuble : "Ah ! c'est un souvenir d'une croisière que j'ai faite avec mon mari..." !!! 

J'en passe et des meilleures ...:love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La mort, c'est l'oubli.



C'est la mort quand on ne pense plus à ceux (celles) qui sont parti(e)s.

Mais quand on pense à eux (elles), il n'y a pas d'oubli mais un souvenir.


----------



## sylko (1 Août 2005)

Il a a également une vieille dame qui n'a pas d'âge, dans mon village. Depuis aussi loin que remonte me souvenirs, je la vois partout. Elle est présente à tous les matches de l'équipe hockey locale. Elle engueule souvent les arbitres.  Je la croise souvent sur les sentiers de montagne. Samedi soir, je l'ai même vu danser le rock avec son fils, sur la place du village. 
Elle pète le feu et a toujours le sourire. 

Elle a 87 ans et enterrera tout le village.


----------



## krystof (1 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Elle a 87 ans et enterrera tout le village.




La pauvre. Tout ce boulot, à son âge... Ça risque de l'achever...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> La pauvre. Tout ce boulot, à son âge... Ça risque de l'achever...


   .... inoco ... icano ... iconoclaste krystof !!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> La pauvre. Tout ce boulot, à son âge... Ça risque de l'achever...



Ça dépend ... Il est petit comment, ce village ?   _parce que si c'est le village des schtroumpfs ... une pelleté et c'est réglé !_ :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2005)

Bonsoir à tous 

Une petite envie d'ouvrir un thread pour raconter quelque chose de sympa qui m'est arrivé il n'y a pas très longtemps... Si vous aussi avez des histoires similaires, n'hésiter pas à les partager aussi  



J'ai vécu une partie très marquante de ma vie en Australie, 4 ans, c'est pas pour dire... La vie pour mes parents et frère et soeur commençait à paisiblement se faire là-bas, on s'était bien intégré et on a mené une tite vie bien pépère au soleil de l'hémisphère sud... :love:

J'étais beaucoup plus jeune à l'époque, donc j'allais aussi à l'école dans ce beau pays où je vécu une partie non négligeable de mon enfance. Imaginez, on portait un uniforme aux couleurs de l'école, on avait une vue plus stricte de la discipline (à l'anglaise oblige ) et mon frère, ma soeur et moi étions dans une école de l'autre bout du monde, sans trop rien connaître au pays au départ. Même pas la langue.

Le temps passa et je parti pour l'école secondaire. 

J'eu aussi, là-bas, à l'âge de 14-15 ans mon premier petit-ami... Australien (Brent de son petit nom :love: dont les grands-parents étaient... Hollandais  en partie) (ah, le mix des cultures :love: )

On est sorti 6 mois ensemble, oh, une amitié bien sage, comme lorsqu'on est jeune. Puis notre amitié se brisa et notre famille est retournés en Belgique tout de suite après... Des vacances dans la patrie nous donnèrent envie de revenir auprès des nôtres. J'ai jamais trop compris pourquoi les choses s'étaient terminées entre nous. Plaquée sans trop savoir pourquoi, je cherchais pas à me poser trop de questions vu que la rupture de contact fut rude, bien que j'étais fort peinée par ce fait.

Les mois passèrent... J'ai essayé une ou deux fois au début d'envoyer un mail ou deux pour prendre des nouvelles, suite à mon départ. Je ne reçu jamais de réponses.

Les années aussi passèrent et ce ne fut plus qu'un souvenir petit à petit entassé dans mon esprit. Ma vie suivit son cours, j'ai fait mes études, réussi mes études et trouvé du travail.

Lui aussi. Il m'a envoyé un mail il n'y a pas très longtemps. Très surprise, par curiosité, je l'ai mis dans mes contacts, ça me faisait en réalité très plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles...  *7 ans après*...

Apparemment pendant tout ce temps, il avait malgré tout essayé de garder le contact ! Lui depuis avait aussi beaucoup changé  : il s'est marié, et a eu 2 mignonnes petites filles qui lui ressemblent comme 2 goutte d'eau :love:

Ca m'a fait chaud au coeur...  J'étais vraiment contente de le retrouver, même des années plus tard. Avec moi aussi ma petite ville peinarde.
Il se fait construire une maison en Australie, là où il habite, pas loin de la côte... Sympa, il m'a filé des photos.

Le temps est passé, tout le monde est heureux au final et des retrouvailles sont joyeuses...

Ce me fut vraiment une bonne surprise !  La vie m'a beaucoup surprise là je dois dire


----------



## teo (1 Août 2005)

Belle histoire. Tu me donnes envie de recontacter quelques ami-es de très longue date. Des fois on ose pas et en fait ça doit être pareil de l'autre côté alors pourquoi pas ?

merci Modern_Thing


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2005)

C'est drôle, ayant parfois vécu si loin de certaines personnes, des liens se nouent plus fort, d'autres se relâchent... Ayant autant voyager, je peux te dire que j'en ai connu pas mal...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2005)

Oui, c'est vrai...

*il regarde dans le vague*

Moi, hier, j'ai mangé une pomme...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est vrai...
> 
> *il regarde dans le vague*
> 
> Moi, hier, j'ai mangé une pomme...



J'en étais sûr... Un thread avec "que la vie est belle" dans le titre, je me suis dit "Ça garçon, c'est un piège à sonny !"


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'en étais sûr... Un thread avec "que la vie est belle" dans le titre, je me suis dit "Ça garçon, c'est un piège à sonny !"



Oui mais je me suis excusé en séance, auprés de la dame...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (1 Août 2005)

Belle histoire, on dirait du Franck Dubosc...


----------



## jean-lou (1 Août 2005)

belle histoire, belle histoire, ca aurait quand meme etait plus croustillant si il avait quitte sa femme et ses deux petites filles pour les beau yeux (et autres ...) de son amour d  enfance. Enfin c est deja bien   

JEanlOu


----------



## Freelancer (1 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est drôle, ayant parfois vécu si loin de certaines personnes, des liens se nouent plus fort, d'autres se relâchent...



 :love: :love: :love:

il y a quelques mois, j'ai revu un de mes potes de Limoges juste en bas de chez moi, à Paris, en allant au boulot. Il était dans le coin pour du boulot pour rejoindre son copain...   La surprise, les années passées plus quelques contentieux d'ordre privé ont transformé ces retrouvailles en salutations glaciales (surtout de ma part. Rancunier le Cédric :rose: )

pas de "happy-ending" cette fois encore... mais j'ai tellement eu de "happy-beginning" ces temps-ci que... :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2005)

jolie histoire Angie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Ah la vie et ses détours .... 
Belle histoire d'amitié, Angie ! 
En ce qui me concerne, pas d'histoires de retrouvailles un peu marquantes ... les potes d'école je les cotoie encore aujourd'hui, mes anciennes petites amies sont caissières au supermarché du coin ( ), et je n'ai pas beaucoup voyagé quand j'étais jeune...
Donc calme plat ...

Par contre, beaucoup d'émotions lors de la découverte inopinée d'objets ... le journal de mon père, une boîte de craies bleues datant du temps où je voulais être instit, une vieille radio à loupiotte verte qui dormait dans un meuble, une montre, quelques photos jamais vues, d'anciens blocs de savon ... ...

Des objets tout simples qui, à un moment ou à un autre ont fait partie de la vie de mes proches et qui, un jour se sont endormis, emportés par l'oubli...

Ils portent encore en eux l'odeur d'une jeunesse paisible empreinte de compréhension et d'amour, ils sont le lien avec la nostalgie d'un passé révolu mais combien attachant...

Je les dorlote et je les cache comme on cache des trésors ... un jour, mes enfants les trouveront aussi et si Dieu le veut, mes petits-enfants et ainsi de suite, de générations en générations...

Ces objets leur raconteront des histoires de champs de blés et de lavande, de matins de printemps doux et ensoleillés, de nuits paisibles et étoilées ... ces objets leur diront combien je les aime et combien je les attend ... ...

Merci Angie d'avoir fait ainsi resurgir quelques fantômes du passé !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ah la vie et ses détours ...


Ah la vie et ses 
*contours* 

C'est quoi cette manie de parler de surcharge pondérale à tout va ???


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Août 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> belle histoire, belle histoire, ca aurait quand meme etait plus croustillant si il avait quitte sa femme et ses deux petites filles pour les beau yeux (et autres ...) de son amour d  enfance. Enfin c est deja bien
> 
> JEanlOu


 Ben quand y m'a dit que si j'etais restee en Australie les choses auraient pu etre differente, j'ai quand meme eu un petit sursaut :affraid: (je me vois mal avec des enfants a mon age :mouais: )

Les evenements, les choses se sont passees d'une certaine facon, et malgre la tristesse que j'aurais pu ressentir a ce moment-la, pour rien au monde je n'aurais voulu que les choses soient differentes


----------



## teo (2 Août 2005)

de mon côté j'ai pas énormément voyagé (même si 6 semaines en Australie quand même !  ) mais j'ai suivi, après la séparation des mes parents,  avec mon frère, ma mère. Ce qui fait que j'ai perdu quasiment la totalité des copains/copines de classe entre la "garderie" comme on disait, l'école primaire (entre le Gard et les Charentes-Maritimes), le Collège (2 petites villes du Gard), le Lycée (toujours le Gard). Ensuite, seul, BTS à Nimes, l'armée près de Hyères, puis Genève et Paris. Des cycles, des rencontres, une rencontre essentielle surtout.
J'ai pas mal souffert de ces allers et venues car en plus de la difficulté à les vivre, mon petit cerveau, pour éviter que je n'en prenne trop plein la gueule, a la facheuse habitude d'effacer la plupart de mes souvenirs, agréables et désagréables. D'où un certain vague quand il s'agit de périodes remontant à plus de 6 mois. Ne me demandez pas pourquoi... j'y travaille 

Je n'ai de nouvelles que de quelques un-es de toutes ces personnes rencontrées, aimées. Ca fait souvent mal. Oh, pas qu'on ait forcément rompu les ponts, juste les lettres, les téléphones, les emails qui se font rares, les carnets d'adresse qui se perdent ou sont volés, le temps qui passe.
Je me suis enregistré sur un site qui trace les parcours des membres par leur parcours scolaires et professionnels: j'ai retrouvé la trace de certain-es, la réponse aux courriers n'est pas obligatoire (on a pas forcémenent envie de revoir les uns ou les autres) mais ça fait du bien de revoir des noms, en attendant qu'un jour comme toi, je reçoive un email. J'ai eu des nouvelles d'autres, repris des contacts avec certains (va falloir que j'aille à Nantes d'ici Noël d'ailleurs ! pour le Maroc, j'attendrai un peu !).
En septembre dernier, par hasard, j'accompagne mon père pour régler un pb sans importance dans le village où je suis né et où il réside: je tombe sur un pote de maternelle pas revu depuis mes 16 ans, soit quasiment 20 ans. On échange nos tél., mon frère qui est pas loin, le contacte, ciné ensemble, repas; en juin dernier, monstre fête chez mon père, pas mal d'ami-es de part et d'autre des 3 amis, on était une quarantaine sur 2 jours, barbecue, on a revu d'autres ami-s, on a tous 20 ans de plus mais ça fait du bien. Tout ce monde, des enfants, de l'âge qu'on avait quand on s'était rencontrés, mon frère avec son amie et sa petite... en plus, du soleil, la piscine... juste après la Flaque Party de Valence, ça ne pouvait que me gonfler le moral à fond les ballons pour bien continuer l'été 
Donc oui, la vie est tout aussi étrange que belle  

_PS: tiens on a été mixé..._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Donc oui, la vie est tout aussi étrange que belle


  

Ce qui est "étrange" pour moi, c'est d'avoir voyagé énormément et partout mais uniquement à titre professionnel et en solitaire... 
Les pays que j'ai "visités" sont liés à une espèce de solitude lancinante du fait que je ne pouvais pas partager mes émotions avec quelqu'un de proche...
Tout ce que j'ai retiré de ces voyages, c'est une aversion profonde pour les chambres cozy des grands hôtels internationaux où on s'emmerde royalement en attendant d'aller bosser le matin.
En fait, je suis un casanier ... j'aime ma ville, mon quartier, les gens que je cotoie dans la vie de tous les jours ! Quand je dois partir pour le taf, j'ouvre une sorte de parenthèse dans ma vraie vie, je la met en sourdine en quelque sorte...
La seule exception fut l'Afrique et le Zaïre ... une explosion de couleurs, d'odeurs et de musique...


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> La seule exception fut l'Afrique et le Zaïre ... une explosion de couleurs, d'odeurs et de musique...




Chirac avait donc raison... le bruit et les odeurs...


----------



## Macounette (2 Août 2005)

ca fait rêver lorsque je vous lis, teo et zebig...

pour ma part je fais partie de ces "voyageurs de l'existence" (comme le disait en rigolant mon père) qui n'a pas vraiment d'attaches nulle part.

j'ai grandi en vadrouillant l'Europe et l'Amérique avec mes parents, jamais plus de deux ans, trois ans par endroit, jusqu'à ce qu'on se pose finalement en Suisse voici maintenant 23 ans. une mère brésilienne, un père européen (belgo-allemando-... :rateau: ), pas de famille proche, des cousins et grands-parents maternels vus peut-être deux ou trois fois lorsque j'étais enfant... 

rien d'autre. pas de racines, peu de famille. le peu de famille proche qui me reste à présent est disséminé aux quatre coins de la planète. pas d'amis d'enfance avec qui j'aie encore du contact. des bribes, des ombres, des souvenirs. bien souvent je me demande que sont devenues toutes ces personnes, ces jeunes, ces enfants... 

lorsque j'étais plus jeune, j'aimais bien ça, voyager. "cela élargit l'esprit", disaient mes parents. C'est peut-être vrai tant qu'on est jeune. L'âge s'avançant (j'aurai 40 ans en septembre), je me rends compte à quel point ces racines que je n'ai jamais connues me manquent.

une maison familiale, havre de paix lorsque la solitude devient pesante.. de vieilles photos, des objets, des histoires qu'on se transmet de génération en génération. les disputes familiales, les grandes réconciliations, les grandes rencontres de famille, le bonheur de se voir grandir et vieillir ensemble, en tissant son existence autour de ce fil - parfois bien faible mais ô combien précieux - de l'appartenance familiale. vous, qui avez le privilège d'avoir tout cela, ne le méprisez pas, ne le jetez pas. vous ne savez pas la chance que vous avez.

après 23 ans d'Helvétie, mon sang de vaudrouilleuse me rappelle qu'il est temps de partir. tout recommencer, s'établir, se familiariser avec un nouveau pays, qui est en fait celui de mes ancêtres : la Belgique. M'y attendent l'homme que j'aime, mais aussi le défi de tout recommencer, pour mieux oublier ce qui me manque.

je me considère une privilégiée d'avoir grandi en connaissant le monde, mais comme souvent dans la vie, tout privilège a un prix...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> après 23 ans d'Helvétie, mon sang de vaudrouilleuse me rappelle qu'il est temps de partir. tout recommencer, s'établir, se familiariser avec un nouveau pays, qui est en fait celui de mes ancêtres : la Belgique. M'y attendent l'homme que j'aime, mais aussi le défi de tout recommencer, pour mieux oublier ce qui me manque.


   
Je suis certain que tu te plairas en Belgique ... on n'a pas les montagnes, mais on a nos clochers, nos canaux et nos champs de blé ... et puis les moules et les frites et la gueuze qui coule à flots...
Et puis, y'a les belges ... sont sympas les belges ... tu verras !  :love:


----------



## woulf (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je suis certain que tu te plairas en Belgique ... on n'a pas les montagnes, mais on a nos clochers, nos canaux et nos champs de blé ... et puis les moules et les frites et la gueuze qui coule à flots...
> Et puis, y'a les belges ... sont sympas les belges ... tu verras !  :love:



N'essaie pas de te placer si subrepticement... 

La dame te dit qu'elle connait déjà et en plus elle fréquente déjà un coq brabançon, ou un vlandereen leew


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

c't'était évident qu'elle était belge


----------



## Macounette (2 Août 2005)

thebig : merci :love: :love: :love:
woulf : c'est un wallon pure souche :love: (et "tiess de bo" s'il en est un    )


----------



## Macounette (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c't'était évident qu'elle était belge


et pourquoi ? :mouais:

en fait je dois avoir 25% de sang belge maximum  le reste s'est _germanisé _:rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> thebig : merci :love: :love: :love:
> woulf : c'est un wallon pure souche :love: (et "tiess de bo" s'il en est un    )


 Wallon et fir di l'y esse :love:


----------



## teo (2 Août 2005)

C'est marrant Macounette, j'ai peu bougé dans le monde mais la plus longue halte, 12 ans, ce fut Genève (ah, la CHuisse  ), la plus courte, 20 mois, Saint-Palais / mer, pas loin de Royan. Mais j'ai eu la chance d'avoir une grande famille proche, même si éloignée par des milliers de kilomètres parfois.
Les racines c'est sacrément importants, faudra que tu viennes un jour partager la lecture des multiples "Livres de maison" du chalet familial, sur France pas loin de Genève, tu inscriras ta griffe à la fin du dernier (le premier date de 1914, date de la construction) et tu feras partie de la famille !  une halte pour revenir dans quelques années, et te dire en regardant le Mont-Blanc de la terrasse "Ici je suis chez moi aussi..." 

Un truc étrange aussi auquels les posts de TheBig sur les voyages m'ont fait pensé:
j'ai toujours du bouger le week-end: dès 9 ans: pour aller chez mon père pendant l'enfance et l'adolescence, puis pour rentrer chez moi après la semaine en BTS, puis plus rarement, durant mon service militaire, puis j'ai rencontré mon ami, ça a été 10 ans d'aller retour chaque vendredi et chaque dimanche entre Genève et Lyon puis Paris. Ca avait ses avantages, souvent, certains de mes amis ou mes collègues étaient un peu envieux, "Je partais toutes les fins de semaines". Mais à force, c'est super destabilisant un sac de voyage à faire, jamais vraiment chez soi, les au-revoir si pénibles semaine après semaine. Comme une continuité tout au long de ma vie. Pesante et froid comme un Train bleu entre Lyon et Genève pour citer JL Murat. Cool aussi parfois. Merci mon portable 

Je dois dire que quand j'ai posé mes valises à Paname en 2003, je me suis dit: "purée, c'est cool, le week-end prochain, je bouge pas d'ici, je prend pas le train, je profite de rester chez moi et le week-end suivant non plus et le suivant non plus". Tou ça c'était peut-tre pour me préparer à me faire supporter les séparations, je regrette pas en tout cas


----------



## Macounette (2 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant Macounette, j'ai peu bougé dans le monde mais la plus longue halte, 12 ans, ce fut Genève (ah, la CHuisse  ), la plus courte, 20 mois, Saint-Palais / mer, pas loin de Royan. Mais j'ai eu la chance d'avoir une grande famille proche, même si éloignée par des milliers de kilomètres parfois.
> Les racines c'est sacrément importants, faudra que tu viennes un jour partager la lecture des multiples "Livres de maison" du chalet familial, sur France pas loin de Genève, tu inscriras ta griffe à la fin du dernier (le premier date de 1914, date de la construction) et tu feras partie de la famille !  une halte pour revenir dans quelques années, et te dire en regardant le Mont-Blanc de la terrasse "Ici je suis chez moi aussi..."


Merci à toi. :rose: 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Je dois dire que quand j'ai posé mes valises à Paname en 2003, je me suis dit: "purée, c'est cool, le week-end prochain, je bouge pas d'ici, je prend pas le train, je profite de rester chez moi et le week-end suivant non plus et le suivant non plus". Tou ça c'était peut-tre pour me préparer à me faire supporter les séparations, je regrette pas en tout cas


C'était pareil pour nous en arrivant en Suisse, mon père y avait de la famille éloignée (une tante, décedée depuis), on s'est dit, on va s'y poser pour toujours, résultat, au bout de 10 ans ils étaient tous partis, et moi je suis restée... je ne voulais plus bouger... et surtout  je suis tombée amoureuse de ce qui était déjà un peu mon pays... :love: et qui l'est devenu à part entière depuis. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> woulf : c'est un wallon pure souche :love: (et "tiess de bo" s'il en est un    )


Ahhh !!!!  ... T'aurais pu prendre un flamin quand même !!!!!   :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

La tristesse n'est ni noire, ni grise...
Elle peut être bleue comme un ciel d'azur que tu ne contemples pas avec moi...
Elle peut être verte comme la grande prairie que tu ne foules plus de tes pieds...
Elle peut être rouge comme ce coquelicot que tu dédaignes aujourd'hui...
Noir aussi, le canon du 7,65 qui me fixe entre les deux yeux... et blanc l'éclair qui amènera l'oubli....

  Hé Ho ! les gars .... c'est pour rire hein !!!!!! ... je plaisantais !!! :rateau:   ... si tous ceux qui en ont une petite devaient se flinguer, ben resterait plus grand monde... :love: 
Bande de nases, va !!!!! :love:


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "le canon du 7,65"



Petite, petite, 7,65 c'est déjà pas mal....


----------



## Macounette (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh !!!!  ... T'aurais pu prendre un flamin quand même !!!!!   :love:


Alors là on aurait un problème de langue entre nous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Alors là on aurait un problème de langue entre nous


Arffff ! ben non !!!! :rateau:  ... la preuve, je suis un vrai flamin pur race et je manie la langue française avec une certaine dextérité ... enfin, je pense !!!!! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffff ! ben non !!!! :rateau:  ... la preuve, je suis un vrai flamin pur race et je manie la langue française avec une certaine dextérité ... enfin, je pense !!!!! :love:


 Sweet, fieke :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> La tristesse n'est ni noire, ni grise...
> Elle peut être bleue comme un ciel d'azur que tu ne contemples pas avec moi...
> Elle peut être verte comme la grande prairie que tu ne foules plus de tes pieds...
> Elle peut être rouge comme ce coquelicot que tu dédaignes aujourd'hui...
> ...



C'est plus ce que c'était zebig...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus ce que c'était zebig...


T'as p'tet raison !!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Ce n'est que mon avis, mais ce post là, il me plait qu'à moitié.

C'est bien simple il aurait sa place sur le thread "depuis avant l'aube jusque gna gna gna" qui lui même ne me plait que trés peu...

Je l'ai déjà dit ?

Je m'excuse...


----------



## Macounette (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffff ! ben non !!!! :rateau: ... la preuve, je suis un vrai flamin pur race et je manie la langue française avec une certaine dextérité ... enfin, je pense !!!!! :love:


Encore faut-il le trouver, quelqu'un comme toi    :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffff ! ben non !!!! :rateau:  ... la preuve, je suis un vrai flamin pur race et je manie la langue française avec une certaine dextérité ... enfin, je pense !!!!! :love:



Ben là, t'as raté ton coup, zebigounet, avec dextérité, tu peux manier l'italien*, mais pour le français, le brio convient mieux.



(*) qui se parle couramment avec les mains


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je m'excuse...



Tu nous la fait "faux cul", là Sonny !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Encore faut-il le trouver, quelqu'un comme toi    :love:


  ... apparemment tu l'as trouvé !!! ...   Maintenant, qu'il soit flamin ou wallon ... aucune importance du moment qu'il est belge !!! :love: Arrrfff !
Je te souhaite tout le bonheur du monde Macounette ... mais laisse m'en un peu quand même !!!!:rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous la fait "faux cul", là Sonny !


 
HUm, hum...:rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... apparemment tu l'as trouvé !!! ...   Maintenant, qu'il soit flamin ou wallon ... aucune importance du moment qu'il est belge !!! :love: Arrrfff !
> Je te souhaite tout le bonheur du monde Macounette ... mais laisse m'en un peu quand même !!!!:rateau:


 Comme on dit chez nous cher compatriote belge, "L'union fait la force"  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Comme on dit chez nous cher compatriote belge, "L'union fait la force"  :love:


 
C'est vrai vous dites ça en Belgique ?

Si je m'y attendais...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Comme on dit chez nous cher compatriote belge, "L'union fait la force"  :love:


:rose: :rose:  ... bonjour, jolie wallonne !!!!!!! ...:rose: :rose: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai vous dites ça en Belgique ?
> 
> Si je m'y attendais...


 C'est la devise nationale belge :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Août 2005)

Je vais de surprises en surprises décidément !!!

 :love:


----------



## woulf (3 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est la devise nationale belge :love:



Et puis, elle est tellement prise au pied de la lettre, ça fait plaisir à voir 

Ceci dit, ça le fait comme devise, c'est un peu comme la brabançonne: le Roi, la Loi, la Liberteeeeeyyy :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est la devise nationale belge :love:



Ah ? Je croyais que c'était "Oh Niçois qui Mali pense"*  


(*) hommage évident de la Belgique à Sonny, qui ne rêve que de vacances à Bamako


----------



## Macounette (3 Août 2005)

En tout cas ce que j'ai déjà vu de la Belgique et des belges laisse présager que le meilleur est à venir.  :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas ce que j'ai déjà vu de la Belgique et des belges laisse présager que le meilleur est à venir.  :love: :love:


rrrôôôôôôôô !!!!!!   :rose: 
:love:


----------



## Macounette (3 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> rrrôôôôôôôô !!!!!!   :rose:
> :love:


Ben oui, je déménage dans deux semaines. :love: 
Si seulement mon employeur actuel ne me faisait pas ch.... pour 3 malheureuses journées.


----------



## r0rk4l (3 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, je déménage dans deux semaines. :love:
> Si seulement mon employeur actuel ne me faisait pas ch.... pour 3 malheureuses journées.



Tu viens habiter dans ce joli pays qu'est la Belgique?


----------



## Macounette (3 Août 2005)

Oui.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

La Force de l'Humour ... ... ...
Je vis pour l'instant une période tristounette et pour le moins chahutée ! L'âge et le temps qui passe n'arrangent rien ... l'armure de l'expérience se fissure dans tous les sens et comme la cigale qui voit venir avec crainte la fin de l'été, je me sens un peu "démuni" face aux événements qui s'enchaînent...
Quand j'ouvre mon coeur et que j'y fais l'inventaire, je n'y trouve que désordre et confusion...
Savoir que ces problèmes sont le lot de la majorité des humains n'arrange rien non plus ... en bon égoïste, j'ai tout le poids du monde sur les épaules et je me sens seul pour le supporter...
En fait, je dois déprimer un bon coup ...
Mais ... Tadaaa ! heureusement qu'il me reste l'humour ... j'ai le regard perçant et aiguisé pour repérer toutes les situations un peu foireuses susceptibles de faire fonctionner mes zygomatiques ... je suis à l'affût du geste qui tue, de la parole maheureuse qui va faire dégénérer une situation calme comme le Leman en vaudeville du plus pur style...
Je guette l'incident, la mouche dans la soupe, la flaque d'huile d'olive dans le resto qui le transformera en piste de bobsleigh, le pot de fleurs qui va tomber du 1er étage et la poubelle qui craque dans l'escalier...
Je me souviens de la mort de mon grand-père, un homme que j'adorais ! ... j'avais 18 ans alors et toute la tristesse du monde sur mes épaules ... rien ne me consolerait jamais !
C'était encore au temps ou on veillait les morts, alignés en rangs d'oignons autour du corps pendant que les voisins et amis défilaient pour goupillonner allègrement et dans tous les sens une eau bénite tiède et fade apportée par Monsieur le Curé la veille au soir....
Le défilé commença par les "frères d'arme" de mon grand-père emberlificotés dans leurs décorations et leurs drapeaux ... rien qu'à les voir arriver, on sentait que de grandes choses allaient se passer ... et elles se passèrent ...!!!
Le premier, à qui il manquait un bras, salua la dépouille de mon grand-père avec un geste tellement martial, rapide et raide qu'il se cogna la main qui lui restait sur ses lunettes les envoyant baldinguer à l'autre bout de la pièce dans un bruit sinistre de verre brisé....
Le deuxième, qui tremblait comme feuilles en automne, laissa échapper le goupillon qui tomba sur le pantalon de mon grand-père avec comme conséquence une tâche du plus bel effet pour les suivants...
Le troisième, qui pourtant n'avait rien de spécial laissa échapper : "Pauvre Ferdinand ! quand je pense qu'on était toujours de corvée chiottes ensemble !!!!!!!!"
C'en était trop ! ... je crus déceler sur le visage de mon grand-père un petit rictus qui voulait dire "Mais quelle bande de cons !!!!!!" et je dus quitter la pièce en pouffant comme un damné au grand étonnement et sous les regards réprobateurs de l'assemblée...
Ce jour-là, je sus que l'humour me sauverait de bien des situations, qu'il m'apporterait le force de surmonter la plupart des événements et qu'il m'accompagnerait tout au long de ma vie pour me ménager des moments de paix, de recul et de sérénité...
Alors, Soeurs et Frères d'infortune, pensez-y ! Quand votre coeur chavire doucement, il se trouvera toujours un con autour de vous pour vous rappeler que rire, ben ça fait vachement du bien !!!!!! 

ps : ceci était un message d'espoir gratuit et non subventionné.....:love:


----------



## nato kino (18 Août 2005)

Si je comprends bien, les frocs tachés, c'est une histoire de famille !! :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si je comprends bien, les frocs tachés, c'est une histoire de famille !! :love:  :love:


Tu l'as dit !!!!!!!!!!   
Mais je ne suis pas le seul .........:love: 
Un jour, j'assistais à une réunion et j'étais assis à côté d'une irlandaise qui, à première vue, m'avait l'air bien rigolarde... 
Comme d'hab, la réunion se passe mal ... on est tous les deux en train de pouffer comme des cons en échangeant les blagues les plus absurdes et les plus débiles qui soient... je me fais repérer et on me prie gentiment de sortir et de revenir quand je serais calmé ... tout en me levant, j'entend des râles à côté de moi ... elle était écroulée sur sa chaise en me montrant du doigt ...
Quand la réunion se termine, je rentre dans la salle et alors que tout le monde avait pratiquement quitté sa place, je vois mon irlandaise hilare toujours assise sur sa chaise...
Je lui demande si tout va bien et elle de me répondre que non en me demandant de passer aux toilettes prendre un essuie-mains !!!!!! 
Purée ! son froc !!!! c'était plus un froc mais une serpillère après le grand nettoyage du vendredi matin......   
Je lui demande si ça lui arrive souvent et elle me répond : "ben non ! c'est la première fois, mais il faut une première fois à tout !!!!!!!!" ... si ça c'est pas de l'humour !!!!!!:love:


----------



## nato kino (18 Août 2005)

Ah mince, c'est contagieux donc !!  :affraid:  

une seule parade : le kilt !! :rateau: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...Alors, Soeurs et Frères d'infortune, pensez-y ! Quand votre coeur chavire doucement, il se trouvera toujours un con autour de vous pour vous rappeler que rire, ben ça fait vachement du bien !!!!!!



Mais ; mais mais mais... Est-ce vraiment le con, qui fait rire ; ou le regard que l'on pose sur lui dans une situation précise? ...


----------



## dool (18 Août 2005)

Arfrf, j'ai eu l'droit à un pissou dans l'futal pas plus tard que dimanche ! Elle a bien tentée de rejoindre les toilettes mais ce fût trop tard ! Y'avais pas trop d'cons ce jour là mais le rire étaient bien présent (voir trop apparement ) ! Pratiquant la dérision (dans l'auto ou non) je vais dans le sens de cette philosophie...bon sang qu'c'est bon !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> je vais dans le sens de cette philosophie...bon sang qu'c'est bon !


    ... tu l'as dit !!!!! 
Bon c'est vrai que c'est pas facile tous les jours ... quand je me retrouve tout seul au bout de la jetée d'Ostende, un soir de pluie, le coeur déchiré et les yeux bourrés de larmes, titubant sous le poids de ma peine et de mon incertitude, faut être vachement fortiche pour trouver une pointe d'humour à se mettre sous la dent.... 
J'avais beau regarder le pêcheur qui ressemblait à un gros pingouin jaune dans son ciré tout trempé, ou la mouette qui se casse la gueule en atterrissant sur la rambarde ... rien ! quedalle !!!! 
La seule chose que je me suis dit c'était : "Le soleil se lèvera demain, et encore après-demain et ainsi de suite...." ... et je me suis senti ... un peu ... mieux !:love:


----------



## Nobody (18 Août 2005)

Aaaaahh!! Ostende!!! Son môle battu par le vent et les embruns, les chapeaux qui s'envolent permettant de voir ce qui restent du pelage sur le crâne, les jupes qui se soulèvent permettant de voir ce qui restent du bronzage sur les jambes, de temps en temps, en levant la tête, on voit passer un enfant, accroché à son cerf-volant, ou une mamy à son parapluie, là-bas au loin, les malles tanguent doucement vers Douvres, des mouettes lâchent leur guano au petit bonheur la chance, l'abandonnant au souffle d'Eole qui le dépose délicatement sur ce qui reste de pelage quand les couvre-chefs ont déserté les chefs, les k-way sifflent, les capuches serrées au maximum ne laissent apparaitre qu'un nez rouge, une bouche tordue et des yeux larmoyants. Aaaahhh, le môle d'Ostende en novembre, que de souvenirs!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

Un jour, si vous êtes de passage, je vous conseille la jetée d'Ostende ... tout-au-bout, près du resto-snack, là où se trouve le petit phare qui pointe l'entrée du port...
Allez au bout ... tout au bout ... montez sur la rambarde qui surplombe la mer et jouez au "Leonardo di Caprio" dans Titanic ... écartez les bras et fermez les yeux ... laissez le vent jouer avec vos cheveux et les embruns rafraichir votre visage ... ne pensez à rien, sinon qu'à vous et à l'instant présent... jouez avec la ligne d'horizon... imaginez-vous pirate ou capitaine au long cours...
Regardez filer les nuages dans le lointain et suivez-les en esprit jusqu'a l'infini...
C'est bon ... vous verrez !
Quand vous reprendrez pied sur la jetée, soyez prudent ... il y a tellement d'amours oubliés et perdus qui y traînent que, par inadvertance, vous pourriez marcher dessus...
Tendez l'oreille et vous les entendrez aller de soupirs en soupirs en espérant que ce n'était qu'un mauvais rêve...
Laissez-les en paix ... ne partagez pas votre peine ... ils ne vous écouteraient pas tant l'attente de l'être aimé est intense et exclusive...
Pardonnez-leur d'avoir été oubliés ... ils vous pardonneront de les avoir dérangés... ... ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Aaaahhh, le môle d'Ostende en novembre, que de souvenirs!


  ... magnifique description !!!!  
...novembre est ma période de prédilection pour allez m'y promener...


----------



## Nobody (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... magnifique description !!!!
> ...novembre est ma période de prédilection pour allez m'y promener...


 
Je passe chaque année la semaine de Toussaint à la mer pour faire le plein d'iode avant l'hiver. On pourrait s'y rencontrer alors? Par hasard ou par bonheur?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Je passe chaque année la semaine de Toussaint à la mer pour faire le plein d'iode avant l'hiver. On pourrait s'y rencontrer alors? Par hasard ou par bonheur?


 ... et pourquoi pas ???????
En général, j'y suis chaque année à la Toussaint aussi ... un anniversaire en quelque sorte !
Mes vieux fantômes m'y attendent pour des retrouvailles pluvieuses mais ô combien nostalgiques...
Tu me reconnaîtras facilement ... un vieux barbu chevelu (mais plus trop chevelu sur le dessus !!! ), un gros caban vert à capuche et un parapluie avec des tournesols dessus...
Tu peux pas me rater....


----------



## Nobody (18 Août 2005)

Super! On en reparlera en temps utile alors.


Euh... moi aussi je suis (de moins en) moins chevelu sur le dessus et pour la longueur, ça dépend: je vais chez la coiffeuse le moins souvent possible, ça me casse les pieds pi j'ai l'impression de perdre mon temps quand j'y vais même si elle est bien sympa.  Donc faudra voir si je sortirai de chez elle ou pas à la Toussaint. 

Si tu vois Arno, amène-le avec toi!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Si tu vois Arno, amène-le avec toi!


Arf ! sûrement qu'il traînera dans le coin entre deux gueuzes bien tassées....:rateau: 
Un sacré, celui-là !!!!!!:love:

...z'étaient chouettes les filles du bord de mer... waaa waaa waaa...


----------



## Nobody (18 Août 2005)

Il a donné un concert dans mon village, il y a 4 ans. L'était un peu bourré comme d'hab' mais c'était un chouette moment, comme d'hab' aussi! 

Dommage qu'il pleuvait mais on s'en fichait un peu. On buvait en même temps que lui! 

Tiens, je vais m'écouter un ou deux de ses cd. Bonne idée!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

Euh ! juste un petit problème technique ... si on se rencontre à Ostende et que tu me dis : "je suis Nobody" - alors là, me connaissant, je serai tenté de répondre : "ben ouais, mais si t'es nobody, comment veux tu que je sache qui s'adresse à moi ?????" 

Dans ce cas, ben tu sauras que c'est moi !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! juste un petit problème technique ... si on se rencontre à Ostende et que tu me dis : "je suis Nobody" - alors là, me connaissant, je serai tenté de répondre : "ben ouais, mais si t'es nobody, comment veux tu que je sache qui s'adresse à moi ?????"
> 
> Dans ce cas, ben tu sauras que c'est moi !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love:



Cet homme est fou   :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Cet homme est fou  :love:


    ... peut être ! mais ça me tient en vie ...!!!!! :love:


----------



## sylko (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... peut être ! mais ça me tient en vie ...!!!!! :love:


 
Depuis samedi. Tu n'auras plus qu'une seule idée en tête.


----------



## woulf (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! juste un petit problème technique ... si on se rencontre à Ostende et que tu me dis : "je suis Nobody" - alors là, me connaissant, je serai tenté de répondre : "ben ouais, mais si t'es nobody, comment veux tu que je sache qui s'adresse à moi ?????"
> 
> Dans ce cas, ben tu sauras que c'est moi !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love:



Ca va finir en AES à Ostende, on ira bouffer des petites crevettes sur des tartines de pain gris avec du beurre salé, en trinquant à coup de chopes  Et là, adieu mélancolie !
(Pour ceux qui ne voudraient pas manger froid, on dirait qu'il y aurait des croquettes aux crevettes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Depuis samedi. Tu n'auras plus qu'une seule idée en tête.


... t'es quand même certain que ça fait pas un peu "chaise électrique" ta vroumeuse ????????


----------



## sylko (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... t'es quand même certain que ça fait pas un peu "chaise électrique" ta vroumeuse ????????


 
A notre âge, il nous reste plus que le golf.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> A notre âge, il nous reste plus que le golf.


Euh ! tu parles du jeu j'espère ... ! pas de "l'autre Golf" ....:affraid: :affraid:


----------



## anntraxh (18 Août 2005)

Seule dans un bureau paumé, au fond du vieux bâtiment du Génie civil de l'unif de Liège, je me tape un cafard grave, fin de boulot en vue ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> A notre âge, il nous reste plus que le golf.



une ÆS de vieux, somme toute    :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (18 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ca va finir en AES à Ostende, on ira bouffer des petites crevettes sur des tartines de pain gris avec du beurre salé, en trinquant à coup de chopes  Et là, adieu mélancolie !
> (Pour ceux qui ne voudraient pas manger froid, on dirait qu'il y aurait des croquettes aux crevettes


 
Excellente idée! J'y serai entre le lundi 31/10 et le vendredi 04/11. Miam, les fruits de mer!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Seule dans un bureau paumé, au fond du vieux bâtiment du Génie civil de l'unif de Liège, je me tape un cafard grave, fin de boulot en vue ...


  ... tidju @nn !!!! c'est vrai que l'endroit n'a pas l'air propice à un humour forcené..... 
Mais ... on pense à toi ! ... allez courage !!!!!! :love: 

ps : t'as pas Tigg Maig pour te tenir compagnie ....???


----------



## anntraxh (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... tidju @nn !!!! c'est vrai que l'endroit n'a pas l'air propice à un humour forcené.....
> Mais ... on pense à toi ! ... allez courage !!!!!! :love:
> 
> ps : t'as pas Tigg Maig pour te tenir compagnie ....???




Ben non, et je suis devant un PC en plus ! :affraid:


----------



## Nobody (18 Août 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, et je suis devant un PC en plus ! :affraid:



Bref, tout va bien! 

Quand je pense que je travaille sur quelque chose de facultatif sur ma terrasse protégé du soleil avec une limonade à portée de la main tout en surfant de temps à autre sur mon iBook, je ne peux que t'envier!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, et je suis devant un PC en plus ! :affraid:


Arrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!   
...allez : un petit massage d'épaules virtuel pour te requinquer !!!!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! juste un petit problème technique ... si on se rencontre à Ostende et que tu me dis : "je suis Nobody" - alors là, me connaissant, je serai tenté de répondre : "ben ouais, mais si t'es nobody, comment veux tu que je sache qui s'adresse à moi ?????"
> 
> Dans ce cas, ben tu sauras que c'est moi !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love:



Mouarf!   (je l'avais pas vu ce post-là!)

Nobody's perfect, is'nt it? 

Bon, alors, à tous ceux qui passent par Ostende: se munir d'un Russe Blanc et tenter de l'offrir à tous les futurs chauves aux cheveux dans la nuque qui portent un imper vert et qui déclament des vers aux méduses échouées sur la plage en les prenant pour des amours défuntes!


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2005)

Etrange matin que ce matin.

Le reveil sonne, je n'ai pas envie de me lever, je traine au lit, je manque de me rendormir. Puis j'emerge enfin - merde j'suis à la bourre.

Je me dépèche un peu, une douche, un p'tit dej vite pris. Un coup d'oeil par la fenetre du salon, le temps n'est pas au rire aujourd'hui.

Qu'est ce que j'ai foutu de la doublure de mon blouson, je cherche et cherche encore. Je l'avais trop bien rangée. Je m'habille et je pars enfin. La moto toussote au demarrage, elle non plus ne doit pas avoir envie d'aller bosser.

Puis j'arrive enfin au taf, j'allume mon pc, puis mon mac et je découvre un bien triste mail.
D'habitude, ces annonces la me font que peu d'effet, "c'est encore un vieux crouton", "faut bien y passer un jour et a son âge il était temps". Mais là, il s'agit d'un collègue direct, un mec très sympa, encore jeune, dont j'ai eu la fille en stage. Pourquoi il a choisi de se barrer comme ca ? Je ne comprend pas vraiment. Il ne semblait pas avoir de soucis.

Ce matin la vie est triste a nouveau dans ce ciel tout gris.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi il a choisi de se barrer comme ca ? Je ne comprend pas vraiment. Il ne semblait pas avoir de soucis.
> 
> Ce matin la vie est triste a nouveau dans ce ciel tout gris.



On fait parfois des choses sous l'impulsion et sans même s'en rendre compte... Et puis vu de l'extérieur, tout va toujours bien...


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, et je suis devant un PC en plus ! :affraid:


te plainds pas, au vu des lieux j'aurai plus certainement parié sur une vieille machine à écrire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin la vie est triste a nouveau dans ce ciel tout gris.


    ... comme je te comprend !!!!!!!!!


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... comme je te comprend !!!!!!!!!


'tain tout le monde a le moral dans les chaussettes en ces temps de reprise !!
heureusement ici il fait beau, ça aide à sortir la tête de l'eau !! :rose: 
que t'arrive-t-il thebig ?


----------



## mado (8 Septembre 2005)

_Tire un trait,_ me dit une voix douce appelée à la rescousse à l'autre bout du téléphone, _ça n'en vaut pas la peine_.
J'en ai marre de tirer des traits.
Y'a des jours où j'essaierais bien les balles plutôt.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> _Tire un trait,_ me dit une voix douce appelée à la rescousse à l'autre bout du téléphone, _ça n'en vaut pas la peine_.
> J'en ai marre de tirer des traits.
> Y'a des jours où j'essaierais bien les balles plutôt.



Tire pas, c'est pire après...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2005)

En même temps, chacun voit midi à sa porte...


----------



## semac (8 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, chacun voit midi à sa porte...


Mais les autres doivent être là dans les moments dur, et montrer que l'on est plus forcément objectif et capable de juger la situation de façon claivoyante !
En même temps je ne connais pas la, visiblement, triste situation, mais si tu as des amis qui peuvent t'écouter et soutenir surtout appelle les !! ne jamais rester seul dans les coups dur, même si l'on a qu'une seule envie c'est de rester sous sa couette...

toujours est-il que si je peux t'aider n'hésite pas !! si vraiment tu as besoin de soutien moral envoi un mp je te file mon numéro de portable si tu as besoin de discuter !
c'est important de ne pas se laisser dépasser par les évènements et il ne faut pas rester seul  

vraiment n'hésite pas si tu as besoin


----------



## dool (8 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> toujours est-il que si je peux t'aider n'hésite pas !! si vraiment tu as besoin de soutien moral envoi un mp je te file mon numéro de portable si tu as besoin de discuter !
> c'est important de ne pas se laisser dépasser par les évènements et il ne faut pas rester seul
> 
> vraiment n'hésite pas si tu as besoin



Et tu réponds a Sonny là ???  .... Ca va lui changer la vie ça !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et tu réponds a Sonny là ???  .... Ca va lui changer la vie ça !!!


 je crois plutot qu'il s'adressait a Mado... 
maintenant, par contre, il doit avoir une passionnante discussion avec Sonny...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2005)

Non pas tant que ça, là pas de débat.

J'ai exposé un point de vue qui est le mien et qui ne changera plus.

Point barre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2005)

Un peu marre ce matin ...  
Marre et fatigué d'une nuit blanche passée les yeux grands ouverts à ressasser les vieux trucs du passé ...
C'est mon truc ça ... quand quelque chose ne tourne pas rond, je nostalgise un max ... je remonte le temps ... je remets la pendule à zéro pour retourner au départ et pour oublier que j'ai le coeur qui saigne...
"Tout fout le camp ma bonne dame !" ... disait l'épicier à la cliente juste devant moi hier soir !
Ben oui ... tout fout le camp ... et moi en premier ...
1H ... 2H ... 3H ... du mat et le kaléidoscope qui ne s'arrête pas ... beaucoup de noir et blanc et quelques couleurs délavées ... des voix aussi venues de je ne sais où ... 
Et cette p.... d'angoisse qui me tordait les tripes comme si l'estomac me remontait dans la gorge... moche tout ça...
Durant mon voyage dans les tréfonds du passé, je suis retourné le 8 avril 1972 ... date de mon mariage et tout doucement, j'ai remonté le fil de ma mémoire me remémorant les moments heureux et moins heureux de cette période ... je scrutais le temps qui passait essayant de repérer une brisure ... une fissure ... un signe annonciateur d'une débâcle qui pourtant n'était pas annoncée ... mais rien ... rien qu'une vie "standard" une vie normale d'homme normal...
Je me suis surpris à prier ... prier pour que tout redevienne comme avant ... mais je n'ai pas été écouté ... "il" était à la Nouvelle-Orléans pour sûr... et y'a du boulot...
Ensuite l'aube s'est pointée ... libératrice et bienfaisante...
Et je suis là, à noircir mon écran de mes pensées tristounettes...
Fait gris et il pleut ... ça va pas arranger les choses...
Mais je me fais confiance ... cette journée ne sera pas perdue ... et s'il me manque le rire, il me reste le sourire ... et celui-là, je me fais une joie de le partager avec vous, bande de nases...


----------



## Nobody (9 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky dans un autre thread a dit:
			
		

> Je te souhaite la plus belle des journées ... de celles qu'on grave dans un petit coin de son coeur et qu'on n'oublie plus jamais.......


 
Ben tu vois, je suis certain que dans ta rétrospective nocturne tu as dû en revoir beaucoup des "journées gravées dans un petit coin de ton coeur".

Alors? Et si on en inventait d'autres?
Non?

"Et tout le long du jour, spontaner comme la vie le fait."


Courage!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Alors? Et si on en inventait d'autres?
> Non?


  ... mais ! T'as raison ...!!!!!! 
Pourquoi passer cette journée à se lamenter sur son sort alors qu'il y a des tonnes de choses marrantes à faire ... faut savoir choisir !!!!:rateau: 
Sur ce ... ben j'y vais !
ps : merci à toi, nobody !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2005)

D'ailleurs, aujourd'hui, j'ai rendez-vous pour déjeuner avec une collègue qui travaille aux US depuis 3 ans ....
Une sacrée celle-là !!!!!
Un jour, les auditeurs internes avaient remarqué en vérifiant les notes de téléphone que beaucoup d'appels de son poste fixe étaient dirigés vers son propre GSM ... en effet, pour ne pas manquer d'appels, elle redirigeait tous les appels de son fixe vers son GSM quand elle quittait son bureau ... normal quoi !!!!!
Lorsqu'elle a du se justifier, elle a simplement noté en marge du rapport des audits la phrase suivante :
"J'ai l'habitude de mettre mon GSM en mode vibreur dans mon slip et je passe mon temps à m'appeler moi-même ... ça déstresse !!!!!!!!!":love: :love: :love: 
... elle n'a plus jamais été emmerdée et ce rapport a fait le tour de la société !!!!!!!


----------



## semac (9 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> par contre, il doit avoir une passionnante discussion avec Sonny...


avec qui ? :mouais: non je vois pas...


----------



## Macounette (9 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Un peu marre ce matin ...
> Marre et fatigué d'une nuit blanche passée les yeux grands ouverts à ressasser les vieux trucs du passé ...
> C'est mon truc ça ... quand quelque chose ne tourne pas rond, je nostalgise un max ... je remonte le temps ... je remets la pendule à zéro pour retourner au départ et pour oublier que j'ai le coeur qui saigne...
> "Tout fout le camp ma bonne dame !" ... disait l'épicier à la cliente juste devant moi hier soir !
> ...


La dernière fois que j'ai fait un truc pareil j'ai failli finir à l'asile psychiatrique 

Sans blague, ressasser le passé, je ne connais rien de mieux pour se choper une bonne grosse dépréssion. Le passé est là pour nous rappeller qu'on ne doit plus commettre certaines erreurs. Mais il faut le laisser dormir, car lorsqu'on le réveille, c'est se payer un trip d'horreur garanti :affraid: Car malheureusement ce sont toujours les événements douloureux qui resurgissent, rarement les moments heureux...

N'oublie pas que les gens ils changent, comme toi, aussi, imperceptiblement, tu changes... Alors l'alliance sacrée du passé, elle n'est plus, car les éléments qui l'ont composée dans le passé ont, eux, changé... et si on ne le fait pas par nous-mêmes, consciemment, la vie s'en charge pour nous... il faut accepter que jamais les choses ne restent comme avant. C'est difficile, mais parfois c'est mieux ainsi, car nous sommes tous appellés à évoluer, dans un sens ou un autre.

Pense au présent, et pense à l'avenir, qui n'attend que toi pour naître. Et bon courage à toi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas que les gens ils changent, comme toi, aussi, imperceptiblement, tu changes... Alors l'alliance sacrée du passé, elle n'est plus, car les éléments qui l'ont composée dans le passé ont, eux, changé... et si on ne le fait pas par nous-mêmes, consciemment, la vie s'en charge pour nous... il faut accepter que jamais les choses ne restent comme avant. C'est difficile, mais parfois c'est mieux ainsi, car nous sommes tous appellés à évoluer, dans un sens ou un autre.


Tu as entièrement raison ... mais, pour l'instant je n'y parviens pas ... je reste accroché à des morceaux de bonheur épars que je ne parviens même plus à rassembler ...
Je crains de voir la nuit tomber parce que je sais qu'ils sont là, tout autour de moi, à attendre que je m'assoupisse pour me rappeler à leur bon souvenir...
Mes enfants, inconsciemment, me rappellent "le temps d'avant" ... le temps des "amour/toujours" et des grands éclats de rire...
Le cheminement sera long ... mais j'espère pas trop parce que je n'ai plus toute une vie devant moi...
...Merci Macounette...


----------



## semac (9 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> La dernière fois que j'ai fait un truc pareil j'ai failli finir à l'asile psychiatrique


'tain mais y'a que des vieux ici


----------



## bebert (9 Septembre 2005)

Un shoot au magnésium, ça vous tente ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 'tain mais y'a que des vieux ici


... y'a pas de "vieux" ici, ni de djeunes d'ailleurs... simplement des gens qui doutent, qui s'interrogent et qui tendent la main ......  

ps : Hé, semac ... je plaisante !!!!!!!!! :love:  ... quoique ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Un shoot au magnésium, ça vous tente ?


...tiens ça faisait longtemps que j'avais plus croisé mon bebert !!!! :love: 

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ma première idée aurait été de te répondre : "dans ton c... le shoot !!!!!!":rateau:  mais, comme nous sommes des invités sur un forum courtois, je m'abstiendrai donc.....


----------



## Macounette (9 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 'tain mais y'a que des vieux ici





			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... y'a pas de "vieux" ici, ni de djeunes d'ailleurs... simplement des gens qui doutent, qui s'interrogent et qui tendent la main ......



Il y a des jeunes, des vieux, ceux qui tendent la main, et ceux qui se moquent... 

thebig : si, tu as une vie devant toi... je connais quelqu'un qui a refait sa vie à ton âge... et qui aujourd'hui est le plus heureux des hommes... je ne dis pas que c'est facile, mais c'est faisable... il suffit d'y croire. Donc courage, et n'aie pas peur de l'avenir...


----------



## Luc G (9 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 'tain mais y'a que des vieux ici



On m'appelle ?    

Courage, TheBig, personne ne connaît l'avenir (déjà qu'on a parfois du mal à se rappeler le passé et qu'on ne voit pas toujours passer le présent...  ). La rumination est un exercice douloureux qu'on ne peut pas toujours s'éviter et qui d'ailleurs n'est pas toujours inutile. Mais la rumination ne dure qu'un temps normalement, n'importe quelle vache te le dirait.

"Le temps est un enfant qui joue aux dés" disait un fada d'il y a très très longtemps.


----------



## dool (9 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> .... La rumination est un exercice douloureux qu'on ne peut pas toujours s'éviter et qui d'ailleurs n'est pas toujours inutile. Mais la rumination ne dure qu'un temps normalement, n'importe quelle vache te le dirait...



Ouais bah en même temps on les traite de folles les vaches qui disent ça !    

Mais sinon, j'aurai dit tout pareil :rose:  

Même si là, je vous l'avoue, c'est plutot "faites c'que j'dis et pas c'que j'fais"...  :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (9 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Même si là, je vous l'avoue, c'est plutot "faites c'que j'dis et pas c'que j'fais"...  :mouais:



En effet, c'est toujours comme ça dans ce cas : ce n'est pas la même chose d'être "dedans" ou d'être en dehors. Toutes les expériences du monde n'y changent rien.


----------



## semac (9 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : Hé, semac ... je plaisante !!!!!!!!! :love:  ... quoique ...


t'inquiète, je t'aime trop pour douter de toi !!
n'est pas peur de l'avenir, il ne peut rien arriver de mal à un type comme toi... :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des jeunes, des vieux, ceux qui tendent la main, et ceux qui se moquent...



Y a aussi ceux qui cherchent les ennuis...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> n'est pas peur de l'avenir, il ne peut rien arriver de mal à un type comme toi... :love:


Arf ! Trop tard !!!!!!!!   
...et dire que je n'ai même plus de Narakiri kit, même pas en démo !!!!! :love: 
Bof, tant que j'ai plus de "hauts" que de "bas" ... ça va aller !!!!!! 
Ce soir, soirée "country" avec mon frérot ... ça va décoiffer !!!!!!!


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2005)

Ce matin, coup de massue sur la gueule, à peine réveillés, on apprend aux cours que G. est parti sous d'autres cieux jeudi soir. Il était cool, bogoss, bon graphiste, amical, curieux, papa d'une petiote adorable. Il était pas dans une bonne passe, pas mal de galères mais ça avait l'air d'aller finalement.
Y'a des fois, on regrette de jamais avoir dit tout le bien qu'on pense des gens. Parce que c'est con des fois de dire "T'es un mec cool, j'aime bien bosser avec toi". Toute la journée un gout dégueulasse dans la bouche. Sale gout d'impuissance, sale gout de culpabilité de pas l'avoir appelé ces dernières semaines, quand il se faisait rare parmi nous.

_Et merde._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, coup de massue sur la gueule, à peine réveillés, on apprend aux cours que G. est parti sous d'autres cieux jeudi soir. Il était cool, bogoss, bon graphiste, amical, curieux, papa d'une petiote adorable. Il était pas dans une bonne passe, pas mal de galères mais ça avait l'air d'aller finalement.
> Y'a des fois, on regrette de jamais avoir dit tout le bien qu'on pense des gens. Parce que c'est con des fois de dire "T'es un mec cool, j'aime bien bosser avec toi". Toute la journée un gout dégueulasse dans la bouche. Sale gout d'impuissance, sale gout de culpabilité de pas l'avoir appelé ces dernières semaines, quand il se faisait rare parmi nous.
> _Et merde._


C'est moche ... c'est toujours moche !!!!!! 
J'ai perdu 2 amis dans les mêmes circonstances ... ok  ils galéraient un peu mais j'étais loin de penser qu'ils en arriveraient à l'irrémédiable ... comme toi, je regrette de ne pas leur avoir dit ouvertement que je les aimais et que je tenais à eux ...  ... bien sûr, ça coulait de source, mais pourquoi n'avoir pas traduit mes sentiments en paroles et en gestes...???
L'un d'entre eux m'avait téléphoné un dimanche soir ... il était tout joyeux ... il voyait la fin du tunnel comme il disait ... la fin de ses problèmes et des galères ... j'étais content pour lui ... ça faisait longtemps que je ne l'avais pas senti aussi heureux ... on a bien discuté une bonne demi-heure... le lendemain matin, sa mère m'a appelé ... 
Pendant des mois, j'ai vécu dans la tristesse et dans la culpabilité ... maintenant, avec le recul, je relativise et j'essaie de "respecter" son ultime décision, car c'était SA décision...
Moi aussi, un jour, je serais peut-être dans la désespérance absolue ... ce jour-là, j'essaierai de me souvenir que même dans la nuit la plus glauque, il y a toujours quelques étoiles qui continuent de briller ... mais je dis bien : "j'essaierai !!!"
Je croyais qu'en avançant en âge, la force de l'expérience allait m'apporter des certitudes ... et bien, j'avais tout faux ! Certitudes ! mon c... ouais ! 
En ce qui me concerne, l'âge m'a apporté deux choses : le doute et la force de ne pas juger ... c'est déjà ça !
Pense à lui, téo ... pense à lui ...


----------



## krystof (13 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> L'un d'entre eux m'avait téléphoné un dimanche soir ... il était tout joyeux ... il voyait la fin du tunnel comme il disait ... la fin de ses problèmes et des galères ... j'étais content pour lui ... ça faisait longtemps que je ne l'avais pas senti aussi heureux ... on a bien discuté une bonne demi-heure... le lendemain matin, sa mère m'a appelé ...




La règle veut que tu termines le paragraphe par : et là, vous ne devinerez jamais.

En plus, tu t'es trompé de thread.

C'est Doc qui va pas être content...


----------



## mado (13 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, coup de massue sur la gueule, à peine réveillés, ...
> 
> _Et merde._


 
Toujours difficile de percevoir la réalité de l'autre. Toujours difficile de traduire sa propre réalité. Parfois l'impasse, le noir qui s'épaissit petit à petit. Et l'entourage n'y peut pas grand chose. 
N'empêche que reste le désarroi.


----------



## rezba (13 Septembre 2005)

Téo...
Mon bon Téo.
C'est dur, de ne pas culpabiliser, hein? Et, dans un sens, culpabiliser nous permet d'accepter la décision de l'autre.
J'avais à peine quinze ans lorsque mon pote B. s'est pendu au cerisier en face de chez lui. 25 ans plus tard, j'y pense encore, je m'en veux toujours. De quoi, je ne sais pas exactement. De ne pas avoir compris. De ne pas avoir accepté.
Le suicide est un droit ultime. Celui de refuser le désespoir. Que ces mots-là sont durs à écrire, pourtant. 
Ils m'effraient. 
Vivre dans la crainte qu'un de mes proches ne puisse plus accepter de vivre m'a rendu plus attentif à ce que je faisais, et à ce que j'entendais. Pas assez, sûrement. Cette crainte est quotidienne. Elle cerne ma vie. Elle aiguise ma vigilance. Mais nourrit aussi ma fatalité, malheureusement.


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2005)

Merci pour vos réactions. Ca me touche beaucoup.
The big, oui c'est sûr, je pense à lui, on pense beaucoup à lui...


----------



## semac (13 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos réactions. Ca me touche beaucoup.
> The big, oui c'est sûr, je pense à lui, on pense beaucoup à lui...


désolé, pas de mot, trop dur...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

Il y a ceux qui font le pas
il y a ceux qui ne le feront pas
Il y a ceux qui se demandent
Il y a ceux qui s'entraînent ...

Finalement celui qui a résussit son coup est beaucoup moins enmerdant   

Au moins il a fait son choix 

Mais le vrai suicidaire n'est pas à plaindre, ni le faux d'ailleurs, c'est ceux qui restent ...

Alors les gas, faut se marrer un coup, se mater pour la nième fois delicatessen !

Parce que bon après tout, y'en a qui meurt et qui le voulait pas, c'est ben plus triste ...


----------



## dool (15 Septembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Parce que bon après tout, y'en a qui meurt et qui le voulait pas, c'est ben plus triste ...



J'suis pas sûre non, la mort, voulue ou non, est toujours triste, et c'est au même "niveau" !
Puis je ne pense pas que ce soit la mort en elle même, ou le choix de celle-ci, qui soit réprimée ici...c'est juste l'expression d'un regret de ne pas avoir pu dire les choses, les sentiments, au bon moment ! (enfin, je crois :rose: je parle peut-être que pour moi heu: ). Okay, ceci est valable dans les 2 "morts"....mais ce que le suicide change face a un accident, c'est le fait qu'on s'en veuille de ne pas l'avoir deviné, de l'avoir su et de ne rien faire ou dire avant......

Et puis, je ne pense pas qu'il y eu expression de fatalité ici...les gens remontent leur culotte et le moral qui va dedans...seulement ils ont le droit de penser à cette perte et de l'inscrire dans une reflexion un peu plus profonde que "ah merde il est parti ! Bon ben il l'a voulu ! ... quelqu'un a vu mon crayon rouge ????" 


 PS : Bon il faut savoir que c'est le matin, que j'ai pas forcément bien dormi, que j'suis d'humeur triste en ce moment et donc que je ne suis pas d'une objectivité a tout casser...mais c'est sorti comme j'ai pu


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> seulement ils ont le droit de penser à cette perte et de l'inscrire dans une reflexion un peu plus profonde que "ah merde il est parti ! Bon ben il l'a voulu ! ... quelqu'un a vu mon crayon rouge ????"


   ...
Terrible situation que le suicide.... 
J'en viens même à me demander si celui qui passe à l'acte a encore un pouvoir de décision quelconque au moment de commettre l'irrémédiable tellement l'envie "d'autre chose" doit obscurcir son cerveau et prendre le pas sur la raison...
Le suicide est le bout du chemin de celui qui ne veut plus continuer...
Je n'appellerai pas cela la désespérance ultime, mais l'envie de croire encore qu'une lumière existe de l'autre côté de la vie...
En fait, je n'en sais rien ... je suis totalement dépassé ... et bouleversé aussi....


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Terrible situation que le suicide....
> J'en viens même à me demander si celui qui passe à l'acte a encore un pouvoir de décision quelconque au moment de commettre l'irrémédiable tellement l'envie "d'autre chose" doit obscurcir son cerveau et prendre le pas sur la raison...
> Le suicide est le bout du chemin de celui qui ne veut plus continuer...
> ...



En fait, je pense que ce qui est le plus triste, c'est que quelqu'un ait pu être mis dans une situation telle qu'il n'ait pu trouver d'autre issue, et cette tristesse, lorsqu'on est directement concerné est encore aggravée du fait que par impuissance ou inattention, on n'ait pas pu lui montrer le bon chemin, l'issue vers la vie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2005)

Un jour, un de mes amis qui déprimait m'a dit cette terrible phrase ... "de toutes manières, ça ne sert à rien de se suicider ... il suffit d'attendre !!!" ... de prime abord, j'ai eu envie de rire, mais seulement de prime abord.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Un jour, un de mes amis qui déprimait m'a dit cette terrible phrase ... "de toutes manières, ça ne sert à rien de se suicider ... il suffit d'attendre !!!" ... de prime abord, j'ai eu envie de rire, mais seulement de prime abord.....



Le mieux, dans cette situation, c'est de se raccrocher aux dits des grands philosophes de notre temps. Le plus éminent d'entre eux, Coluche, disait : "Le suicide, c'est une vengeance personnelle ... Et moi, j'm'en veux pas, moi."


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Un jour, un de mes amis qui déprimait m'a dit cette terrible phrase ... "de toutes manières, ça ne sert à rien de se suicider ... il suffit d'attendre !!!" ... de prime abord, j'ai eu envie de rire, mais seulement de prime abord.....


A tout te dire, en seconde lecture ça me fait toujours rire


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2005)

C'est gai ici, quest-ce qu'on rigole !


----------



## semac (15 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Un jour, un de mes amis qui déprimait m'a dit cette terrible phrase ... "de toutes manières, ça ne sert à rien de se suicider ... il suffit d'attendre !!!" ... de prime abord, j'ai eu envie de rire, mais seulement de prime abord.....


je devrais pas, mais c'est génial !!     :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> J'suis pas sûre non, la mort, voulue ou non, est toujours triste, et c'est au même "niveau" !



ça c'est sur ! Mais il me semble que le suicide amène un sentiment de culpabilité à ceux qui restent et pèsent sur leur conscience, amenant ces derniers à reconcidérer leur sort sous un mauvais jours ... car malheureusement le suicide ou le sentiment de solitude inhérent au suicide est contagieux (la preuve tous ces messages !).

Ce sentiment de culpabilité ne devrait pas exister si l'on n'a rien fait pour humilier ou harceler moralement la personne qui s'est donné la mort, si on a la conscience de ne pas lui avoir fait de tort. Après, on peut dire que l'on a pas fait plus, car soit on n'a pas le temps soit on ne l'a pas vu. Mais il faut savoir qu'il y a deux types (extrêmes et antagonistes) de suicidaires : celui qui cherchera toujours à cacher son mal et qui le cache bien (et là on ne peut pas faire grand chose ...), et celui qui fait du chantage à son entourage (et là vaut mieux se barrer dare dare car sinon c'est toi qui te suicide !).

Enfin, par expérience je sais que l'on peut seulement aider ceux qui sont entre les deux c'est à dire qui essaie de cacher leur tentative de suicide raté, comme un appel au secours.

Mais on y laisse quand même des plumes ...

Alors par ce sentiment de culpabilité, on croit penser à la personne disparue alors que ce geste fatal nous renvoi simplement à notre propre peur de la mort. 
C'est un cercle viscieux et c'est pour ça que je vous conseille de ne pas trop y penser


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, coup de massue sur la gueule, à peine réveillés, on apprend aux cours que G. est parti sous d'autres cieux jeudi soir. Il était cool, bogoss, bon graphiste, amical, curieux, papa d'une petiote adorable. Il était pas dans une bonne passe, pas mal de galères mais ça avait l'air d'aller finalement.
> Y'a des fois, on regrette de jamais avoir dit tout le bien qu'on pense des gens. Parce que c'est con des fois de dire "T'es un mec cool, j'aime bien bosser avec toi". Toute la journée un gout dégueulasse dans la bouche. Sale gout d'impuissance, sale gout de culpabilité de pas l'avoir appelé ces dernières semaines, quand il se faisait rare parmi nous.
> 
> _Et merde._



Volà. Moi, c'est ce coup de fil et iChat qui m'ont sauvé. Mon pote est arrivé un peu tard avec les pompiers. Coma, hôpital, et me revoilà, avec de nouveau l'espoir et des envies plein la tête.
C'était en décembre. Et après réflexion, je m'en serais voulu de rater le noël de ma fille, ainsi que les suivants.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> et me revoilà, avec de nouveau l'espoir et des envies plein la tête


...une petite phrase qui fait que ma soirée sera bonne !!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Merci Fab'Fab !!!


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2005)

De rien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> De rien.



'tikon!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> 'tikon!!!



Là, ch'sais pas si tu vas l'appâter, mais si tu mets "Picon", sur, il rapplique !


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2005)

Une discussion récente, sur la difficulté à découvrir nos recoins les plus sombres (décourvrir au sens de constater, et non pas de rechercher). Dans un premier réflexe narcissique, le plus évident est de nier, de justifier, de circonstancier.
Puis la réalité vous éclate à la gueule, ben non vous n'êtes pas cet être sensé et porteurs des valeurs essentielles de votre code, de votre propre référence éthique. Se regarder, s'effrayer. Culpabiliser ? A quoi bon, les faits sont là. Pas de prise sur le temps passé.
En revanche redresser la barre, modifier les paramètres du GPS interne. En retenant de ce(s) détour(s), que les erreurs d'aiguillage ne sont jamais anodines ni gratuites. Et qu'il faudra bien y refaire une excursion un jour


----------



## Jean-iMarc (3 Octobre 2005)

Mouais, ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais eu (pris) le temps de poster ici, au bar, vers les anciens copains de déconade. Me voici à nouveau bloqué à la maison, pfff raz le bol de cette santé qui va qui vient, pas trop le moral, des exams demains, suivant le résultat, faudra changer un peu les modes de vie, et puis meme, de toute façon, faut que je me le mette en tete, il y a des activités qui me sont déconseillées, fait chier, arreter ce qu'on aime faire, pour une petite connerie meme pas grave, mais qui pourri l'existance à grand coup de douleurs.

J'ai envie de tout balancer, tout foutre en l'air, reprendre une vie à zéro, mais pour ça, il me faudrait etre en bonne forme, et c'est pas le cas là ! Grrrrr, vraiment ça va pas là !

Pas le moral, non pas le moral.

On verra de quoi demain sera fait.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, un revenant. Content de te revoir par ici Jean-iMarc.   J'ai toujours en mémoire la fameuse soirée de la «Maison de S...». Je n'y avais pas participé, mais elle reste gravée dans mes souvenirs. 

Take care.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (4 Octobre 2005)

Salut, oui, c'est vrai, il y a eu de bons souvenir là bas.


----------



## dool (28 Novembre 2005)

Comment expliquer ce froid qui m'empare ? Les gens sont à mes côtés mais n'existent pas. Qui sont-ils ? Que me veulent-ils ? Pourquoi me posent-ils tant de questions ? ... Leurs mots me frôlent, leurs regards me transpercent; ils me passent à travers, plus rien n'est touché. Bordel mais que suis-je pour pouvoir laisser passer ça ! Les fenêtres des voisins s'illuminent, ça s'agite en face, un môme embrasse sa mère dans cette maison, un feu de cheminée fais onduler des ombres dans une autre plus loin...cette énergie chaleureuse existe alors encore ? Mais je ne suis que spectatrice; la vie tourne et ne m'emporte pas. 
Les autres ne sont plus là, je me retrouve seule face à mon propre vide...mes mots n'ont plus de valeur. On la connaît tous cette fatigue, celle qui te traîne au sol, celle qui te fait prendre le premier mouchoir qui passe...mais elle qui est-elle ? Je ne la connaît pas ! Quel est son remède ? 
L'inconnu s'impose !
Ca m'empare....


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Comment expliquer ce froid qui m'empare ? Les gens sont à mes côtés mais n'existent pas. Qui sont-ils ? Que me veulent-ils ? Pourquoi me posent-ils tant de questions ? ... Leurs mots me frôlent, leurs regards me transpercent; ils me passent à travers, plus rien n'est touché. Bordel mais que suis-je pour pouvoir laisser passer ça ! Les fenêtres des voisins s'illuminent, ça s'agite en face, un môme embrasse sa mère dans cette maison, un feu de cheminée fais onduler des ombres dans une autre plus loin...cette énergie chaleureuse existe alors encore ? Mais je ne suis que spectatrice; la vie tourne et ne m'emporte pas.
> Les autres ne sont plus là, je me retrouve seule face à mon propre vide...mes mots n'ont plus de valeur. On la connaît tous cette fatigue, celle qui te traîne au sol, celle qui te fait prendre le premier mouchoir qui passe...mais elle qui est-elle ? Je ne la connaît pas ! Quel est son remède ?
> L'inconnu s'impose !
> Ca m'empare....



Il y a aussi celui ou celle qui t'attend, peut-être l'as tu juste oublié un instant de blues, ou peut-être ne le sais tu pas encore, puis il y a ceux et celles qui te lisent, et maudissent leur impuissance à briser le désespoir, ceux et celles pour qui tu existe, même s'ils ne t'ont jamais vu, ceux et celles qui ne voient qu'un lapin bleu ... avec une âme, et ne peuvent qu'imaginer la femme qui se cache derrière le lapin, mais devinent, un peu, ou un peu plus, de l'âme qui l'anime. Tu es, tu existe, et même si la vie te joue des tours, et même si ces tours sont durs à encaisser, tu compte, tu importe, tu participe à notre vie, tu y imprime ton empreinte. Je sais, c'est peu, mais c'est assez pour que la vie qui tourne t'emporte, assez pour maintenir au moins une lueur, pour te guider dans l'obscurité.


----------



## NED (29 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Comment expliquer ce froid qui m'empare ? Les gens sont à mes côtés mais n'existent pas. Qui sont-ils ? Que me veulent-ils ? Pourquoi me posent-ils tant de questions ? ... Leurs mots me frôlent, leurs regards me transpercent; ils me passent à travers, plus rien n'est touché. Bordel mais que suis-je pour pouvoir laisser passer ça ! Les fenêtres des voisins s'illuminent, ça s'agite en face, un môme embrasse sa mère dans cette maison, un feu de cheminée fais onduler des ombres dans une autre plus loin...cette énergie chaleureuse existe alors encore ? Mais je ne suis que spectatrice; la vie tourne et ne m'emporte pas.
> Les autres ne sont plus là, je me retrouve seule face à mon propre vide...mes mots n'ont plus de valeur. On la connaît tous cette fatigue, celle qui te traîne au sol, celle qui te fait prendre le premier mouchoir qui passe...mais elle qui est-elle ? Je ne la connaît pas ! Quel est son remède ?
> L'inconnu s'impose !
> Ca m'empare....



La complainte d'Heidi, dans ses montagnes enneigées...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir, j'ai froid en dedans ... l'Alaska sur grand écran ... et même ce gros pull qui n'arrive pas à me réchauffer...
L'intégrale de Woodstock danse devant moi...
Comme je disais à Webo, je tiens la main de quelques fantômes qui ont encore une pêche incroyable ... elles et ils sont tous là .... doucement j'effleure l'écran pour caresser la joue de Janis ... c'est comme si elle me souriait...
J'ai ma gratte à portée de mains ... on ne sait jamais...
Quant tout va mal, je les regarde et surtout, je les écoute ... musique flottant dans le passé et la nostalgie... bon dieu, ça fait mal un coeur qui saigne... ... ... ...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Décembre 2005)

ZeBig c'est notre Jimi Hendrix à nous qu'on a.  L'un manie les mots comme l'autre faisait sortir les notes des cordes de sa guitare. 

Courage.


----------



## al02 (23 Décembre 2005)

Reviens parmi nous TheBig !  :love:


----------



## elKBron (26 Décembre 2005)

_"Oh Lord, won't you buy me a Mercedes Benz
My friends all drive Porsches..."

_Quelle belle époque... j'aurais aimé la connaitre (l'époque autant que Janis  )
Alors j'essaie de me rattraper en achetant les albums des musiques de ce temps là... Hendrix, Joplin, The Doors, Led Zeppelin, Uriah Heep, j'en passe et des meilleurs...

C'est vrai que ca fait réchauffe le coeur ces musiques la, bon sang de bois !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2005)

Janis...

ça voit me fout la trique.


----------



## krystof (26 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Janis...
> 
> ça *voit* me fout la trique.




Effectivement, ça se voit que le cerveau n'est plus irrigué là


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, ça se voit que le cerveau n'est plus irrigué là


 
VOix oui pardon.

Et je te dis pas à quel point il est pas irrigué...

On se voit cette semaine... ton jour sera le mien, mais sans femme.


----------



## elKBron (26 Décembre 2005)

mais de toutes facons, il n y a rien de plus beau que la Savoie


----------



## krystof (26 Décembre 2005)

Le temps de consulter mon exatime, et je te dis ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Janis...
> 
> ça voit me fout la trique.



toys, sors de ce corps


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2005)

Krystof avait déjà fait remarquer la faute... on va pas faire le reveillon là dessus non plus !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2005)

krystof n'en a fait remarquer qu'une sur les deux (*ça* voit), pis, j'ai déjà passé le réveillon sur aut'chose, mais là, j'me tâte, je passerais bien la semaine là dessus, comme ça, une expérience !


----------



## macelene (3 Janvier 2006)

... Quand la Vie décide d'ôter la Vie... c'est trop dur ... L. ne l'aura plus à ses côtés, B. & C. ne l'auront plus pour grandir. 

Et dans tout ça il faut continuer de tracer la route... Et traverser ces moments très douloureux... Dur de s'en remettre. Juste le temps qui passe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2006)

Rien ne peut ôter la douleur de ces instants terribles, mais je connais un remède pour l'atténuer, la soulager un peu : cherche une épaule amie, et pleure dessus


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Janvier 2006)

*Un sursaut de colère,*
un sursaut de dégoût, un sursaut de révolte, un sursaut qui me fait dégager une énergie négative en plein.

Une force qui me fait avoir honte.
En moi bouillonnent des ressentiments qui dépassent tout ce que les mots mépris et détresse peuvent contenir. En moi se réveille la haine.
Je croyais en certains idéaux péniblement inculqués années après années, certaines pensées qui me faisaient penser qu'un monde basé sur des idées nobles était possible si ce n'est réel.

J'apprend avec douleur que la bonne foi ne fait que peu de poids par rapport à la haine et la mauvaise volonté...

Et pourtant, au delà de cette pourriture, la vie est belle, malgré tout.


----------



## Galatée (14 Janvier 2006)

Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un l'a mise cette chanson, je n'ai pas lu toutes les pages du sujet...

Serge Reggiani
MA SOLITUDE
Georges Moustaki


Pour avoir si souvent dormi
Avec ma solitude
Je m'en suis fait presqu'une amie
Une douce habitude
Elle ne me quitte pas d'un pas
Fidèle comme une ombre
Elle m'a suivi ça et là
Aux quatre coins du monde

Non, je ne suis jamais seul
Avec ma solitude

Quand elle est au creux de mon lit
Elle prend toute la place
Et nous passons de longues nuits
Tous les deux face à face
Je ne sais vraiment pas jusqu'où
Ira cette complice
Faudra-t-il que j'y prenne goût
Ou que je réagisse?

Non, je ne suis jamais seul
Avec ma solitude

Par elle, j'ai autant appris
Que j'ai versé de larmes
Si parfois je la répudie
Jamais elle ne désarme
Et si je préfère l'amour
D'une autre courtisane
Elle sera à mon dernier jour
Ma dernière compagne

Non, je ne suis jamais seul
Avec ma solitude
Non, non, non, je ne serai jamais seul
Avec ma solitude

...


----------



## al02 (14 Janvier 2006)

Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de *Thebig* ? Il n'a pas posté depuis le 23/12/2005 et était assez mal.

J'espère qu'il va bien.


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Janvier 2006)

j'espère aussi

réponds le gros, on attend de tes nouvelles...


----------



## CarodeDakar (15 Janvier 2006)

Hostie, c'est mon préféré, il est où?


----------



## guytantakul (16 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> j'espère aussi
> 
> réponds le gros, on attend de tes nouvelles...



Il n'est pas gros, c'est juste qu'il cache plein de peluches sous son chandail


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2006)

Allez The Big, même juste pour un petit coucou, ici ou ailleurs


Tu nous manques. Et tes peluches aussi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Allez The Big, même juste pour un petit coucou, ici ou ailleurs
> 
> 
> Tu nous manques. Et tes peluches aussi.



Je pensais à lui hier matin au réveil et je me demandais ce qu'il devenait...


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Janvier 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de *Thebig* ? Il n'a pas posté depuis le 23/12/2005 et était assez mal.
> 
> J'espère qu'il va bien.


 Ne vous inquietez pas tant, il se connecte souvent  :love:




EDIT - suite a un "caca" nerveux


----------



## rezba (17 Janvier 2006)

ZeBig lit et ne dit mot. Nombreux sont ceux qui pourraient suivre cet exemple.


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Janvier 2006)

pourquoi, parrain???


----------



## Luc G (17 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ZeBig lit et ne dit mot. Nombreux sont ceux qui pourraient suivre cet exemple.



En tout posteur, il y a un modérateur qui sommeille  Y en a même qui ont des insomnies  

Salut TheBig


----------



## rezba (17 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En tout posteur, il y a un modérateur qui sommeille  Y en a même qui ont des insomnies
> 
> Salut TheBig


Détrompe-toi. Je parlais aussi pour moi.


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Janvier 2006)

OK, bonne lecture, The Big, mais un tout petit mot, sur tes voyages, nous ferait le plus grand des plaisirs, même si ce n'est que virtuel, ça reste vrai


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ZeBig lit et ne dit mot. Nombreux sont ceux qui pourraient suivre cet exemple.



Oui, sans doute, mais lui, on préfère quand il ne le suit pas trop ! :love:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (17 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, sans doute, mais lui, on préfère quand il ne le suit pas trop ! :love:




Once again, une fois :
*
THEBIG, COME BACK !*
(lien)




:love:​


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2006)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Once again, une fois



Ah bah nan ! si c'est "once again", c'est minimum DEUX fois !


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Janvier 2006)

Je remonte le thread, qué veut ty, y'en a qui sont mieux que d'autres


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

j'aime beaucoup ce fil...

Ce qui me frappe, ce sont les membres qui ont posté au début du sujet...et que l'on ne revoit plus depuis 1 an, 6 mois...

Ceux qui du jour au lendemain n'ont plus donné signe de vie....

Magnifique, étrange, troublant,  le net...à la fois si proche et présent...et aussi tellement froid et distant...

Je ne les connais pas ,mais je ne peux m'empêcher de me demander ce qu'ils sont devenu...


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

Ainsi va la vie...
Certains s'en vont ..d'autres viennent...c'est le net


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2006)

Héééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééééé oui!...


----------



## Philito (18 Janvier 2006)




----------



## bebert (18 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah nan ! si c'est "once again", c'est minimum DEUX fois !



Le vrai JCVD n'aurait pas dit mieux ! :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup ce fil...
> 
> Ce qui me frappe, ce sont les membres qui ont posté au début du sujet...et que l'on ne revoit plus depuis 1 an, 6 mois...
> 
> ...




tu veux dire qu'on tourne un peu en boucle...
tu as raison, c'est même à se demander si on a autre chose à foutre...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Janvier 2006)

Philito a dit:
			
		

>




Salut Phil !!!!

Alors, comment va de l'autre coté de la planete ???

ça fait plaisir de revoir un post de toi


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Janvier 2006)

Les villes de grande solitude.......

en ce moment, c'est plutot "La vie de grande solitude......."


----------



## Tonton Nestor (18 Janvier 2006)

C'est pas moi qui seul, c'est vous qui êtes trop nombreux ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2006)

Vous êtes "trop" ... les gars ! ...  
Il n'est pas un seul jour sans que je pense à vous ... vous êtes dans mes pensées et vous êtes avec moi ... aujourd'hui, j'ai eu envie de poster ce petit message ... c'est déjà un bon début ... peut être la fin d'une errance solitaire ... qui sait !
Je vous aime et vous embrasse ... pardonnez-moi !
A bientôt... ... ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes "trop" ... les gars ! ...
> Il n'est pas un seul jour sans que je pense à vous ... vous êtes dans mes pensées et vous êtes avec moi ... aujourd'hui, j'ai eu envie de poster ce petit message ... c'est déjà un bon début ... peut être la fin d'une errance solitaire ... qui sait !
> Je vous aime et vous embrasse ... pardonnez-moi !
> A bientôt... ... ...


Tu nous manques 

Et reviens vite hein !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous manques
> 
> Et reviens vite hein !


 :love:  .... Je pars en Ecosse la semaine prochaine ... sac à dos, petite tente et grosses godasses ... besoin de brumes et de silences intérieurs ... mais j'écrirai un journal ...  
Rendez-vous ici même ...:love: 
Biz Lorna ... ... :rose:


----------



## macelene (22 Janvier 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> :love: .... Je pars en Ecosse la semaine prochaine ... sac à dos, petite tente et grosses godasses ... besoin de brumes et de silences intérieurs ... mais j'écrirai un journal ...
> Rendez-vous ici même ...:love:
> Biz Lorna ... ... :rose:




   Peace and Love and so long...  bon viaje...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> :love: .... Je pars en Ecosse la semaine prochaine ... sac à dos, petite tente et grosses godasses ... besoin de brumes et de silences intérieurs ... mais j'écrirai un journal ...
> Rendez-vous ici même ...:love:
> Biz Lorna ... ... :rose:


Bises à toi aussi :rose: ... très bon voyage 
On compte sur toi pour nous en ramener des morceaux :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes "trop" ... les gars ! ...
> Il n'est pas un seul jour sans que je pense à vous ... vous êtes dans mes pensées et vous êtes avec moi ... aujourd'hui, j'ai eu envie de poster ce petit message ... c'est déjà un bon début ... peut être la fin d'une errance solitaire ... qui sait !
> Je vous aime et vous embrasse ... pardonnez-moi !
> A bientôt... ... ...




aères-toi bien les neurones  

vale


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2006)

Reviennnnnnnnnnnnsss TheBig...  :love:

Depuis que tu ne fréquentes plus ces lieux, Flat n'est plus le même. Il a largué sa copine Peggy. Il s'est mis à boire: il est désormais alcoolique. Je l'ai surpris plusieurs fois vendre son corps pour quelques clopinettes, rien n'y fait: je n'ai pu le faire revenir à la raison, et à la maison aussi. Il est couvert de piercings, notamment sur le sexe (sic). Une oreille déchirée. Il s'est teint entièrement en rouge verdâtre. Il a rasé sa fourrure.

Non, il n'est pas beau à voir...

Reviennnnns TheBig.  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> aères-toi bien les neurones
> 
> vale


J'ai placé mon neurone sur le dessus de mon sac à dos pour qu'il prenne bien l'air ... pas de soucis à se faire pour lui ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il est couvert de piercings, notamment sur le sexe (sic)


Purin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
ps : purin est une de mes nouvelles expressions ... en fait une contraction entre "******" et "purée" ... je trouve que ça sonne bien ...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Purin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ps : purin est une de mes nouvelles expressions ... en fait une contraction entre "******" et "purée" ... je trouve que ça sonne bien ...


 
  :love:  

Bonnes vacances à toi, en Ecosse... profite pour saluer la distillerie O'Neill ainsi que mon cher oncle... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Purin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ps : purin est une de mes nouvelles expressions ... en fait une contraction entre "******" et "purée" ... je trouve que ça sonne bien ...



mieux que ça sent en tout cas :afraid: :rateau:


----------



## CarodeDakar (26 Janvier 2006)

Between Accra and Edinburg, I know wich one I would taste it better...

Bon voyage The Big.  

La tente, la meilleure amie de l'homme seul...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> La tente, la meilleure amie de l'homme seul...




*J'aurais pensé*
la bière.

Mais bon il s'agit d'un avis partisan


----------



## al02 (29 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> La tente, la meilleure amie de l'homme seul...



Une tante, le meilleur ami de l'homme !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Une tante, le meilleur ami de l'homme !



On dirait que ça te tente ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'aurais pensé*
> la bière.
> 
> Mais bon il s'agit d'un avis partisan



Nan ! C'est un peu trop définitif, la tente, tu peux y entrer et en sortir quand tu veux !


----------



## rezba (29 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> La tente, la meilleure amie de l'homme seul...



C'est ce que disent les SDF de cette grande ville de solitude qu'est Paris.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que disent les SDF de cette grande ville de solitude qu'est Paris.



Ils disent aussi des tas d'autres trucs !!!!


----------



## CarodeDakar (29 Janvier 2006)

Finalement, j'ai préféré - et sans regarder le nick  : 





> Nan ! C'est un peu trop définitif, la tente, tu peux y entrer et en sortir quand tu veux !



---

Et alors, le Big, dire qu'il pleut sans bon sens en Écosse, dans ta tente, dans un village de grande solitude...

C'était beau?


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que disent les SDF de cette grande ville de solitude qu'est Paris.





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ils disent aussi des tas d'autres trucs !!!!



Je sais pas.
Tiens, j'ai trouvé 'image que je cherchais pour illlustrer mon propos.


----------



## teo (30 Janvier 2006)

Y'en a une à Jaurès, posée sur une aération de métro, en plein carrefour. Impressionnante. Comme un rappel zux gns qui passent à pied en bus en voiture. Ca fait des mois.

Des fois je me dis qu'on est devenu des monstres à ne pas réagir. A pas bouger. Jeudi, il faisait -4°C et une femme attendait assise par terre, à 22h devant le vidéo club avec son carton à Gambetta et quelques pièces devant, j'ai juste _oublié_ d'appeler le Samu social en sortant de mon métro avant d'aller faire la fête. J'ai honte. Et puis j'oublie jusqu'à la prochaine fois.

F***


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a une à Jaurès, posée sur une aération de métro, en plein carrefour. Impressionnante. Comme un rappel zux gns qui passent à pied en bus en voiture. Ca fait des mois.
> 
> Des fois je me dis qu'on est devenu des monstres à ne pas réagir. A pas bouger. Jeudi, il faisait -4°C et une femme attendait assise par terre, à 22h devant le vidéo club avec son carton à Gambetta et quelques pièces devant, j'ai juste _oublié_ d'appeler le Samu social en sortant de mon métro avant d'aller faire la fête. J'ai honte. Et puis j'oublie jusqu'à la prochaine fois.
> 
> F***



D'un autre côté, ceux qui ont *vraiment* les moyens de les aider ne le font pas parce qu'ils sont trop occupés à se remplir les poches (en vidant les nôtres). Ça relativise un peu ta culpabilité ! :mouais:


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a une à Jaurès, posée sur une aération de métro, en plein carrefour. Impressionnante. Comme un rappel zux gns qui passent à pied en bus en voiture. Ca fait des mois.
> 
> Des fois je me dis qu'on est devenu des monstres à ne pas réagir. A pas bouger. Jeudi, il faisait -4°C et une femme attendait assise par terre, à 22h devant le vidéo club avec son carton à Gambetta et quelques pièces devant, j'ai juste _oublié_ d'appeler le Samu social en sortant de mon métro avant d'aller faire la fête. J'ai honte. Et puis j'oublie jusqu'à la prochaine fois.
> 
> F***


 
J'y ai pensé aussi à cette tente qui se gonflait à la _chaleur_ du métro...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, ceux qui ont *vraiment* les moyens de les aider ne le font pas parce qu'ils sont trop occupés à se remplir les poches (en vidant les nôtres). Ça relativise un peu ta culpabilité ! :mouais:



Je crois qu'on va tomber rapidement dans de la démago de comptoir... :mouais:
On peut reprendre le fil du sujet?


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on va tomber rapidement dans de la démago de comptoir... :mouais:
> On peut reprendre le fil du sujet?



Oui. 
Je connais plein de gens qui sont vraiment capables de les aider, qui ne s'en mettent pas plein les poches en vidant spécialement les notres, mais qui ne le font pas, parce qu'ils estiment que ce n'est pas eux de le faire, ou que ce n'est pas suffisament important, ou qu'il y a tant à faire qu'on ne sait pas par quoi commencer (ce qui est quand même malheureusement la problématique classique de l'urgence sociale, ne pas savoir apr quoi commencer).
Non seulement le populisme et la dénonciation des élites ne sert à rien, mais elle permet le plus souvent de passer sous silence que dans nos pays "avancés", le pouvoir économique et financier n'appartient pas tant aux détenteurs de l'autorité publique qu'aux sphères économiques. Et les hautes sphères économiques françaises ont le chic pour montrer aux plus petites le mauvais exemple, c'est à dire l'absence quasi totale de considération pour l'intérêt général. (sans même parler de la détresse humaine).
Vous connaissez une banque qui aide les sans-abris, ou même qui se pose la question de savoir "qui" produit les sans-abris ? Vous connaissez une organisation patronale qui a un jour accepté une proposition de pénalisation financière des entreprises qui refusent de louer des appartements vides, ou qui refusent de mettre aux normes de sécurité minimales les taudis qu'elles louent comme de bons marchands de sommeil qu'elles sont ?
C'est d'autant plus facile de se dédouaner sur le politique qu'on est nous, français, dans une absence totale de tradition d'implication citoyenne et morale des entreprises.
Ça permet de gueuler à bon compte, de ne pas trop se poser de questions, et surtout de dormir tranquille, même quand on croise en bas de chez soi les reflets honteux du miroir de notre société si riche.

Alors reprenons le fil du fil.
On parlait de quoi, déjà ? Des villes de grande solitude.
La notre. Celle des autres. Celle de ceux qui ne peuvent même pas la dire.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> Je connais plein de gens qui sont vraiment capables de les aider, qui ne s'en mettent pas plein les poches en vidant spécialement les notres, mais qui ne le font pas, parce qu'ils estiment que ce n'est pas eux de le faire, ou que ce n'est pas suffisament important, ou qu'il y a tant à faire qu'on ne sait pas par quoi commencer (ce qui est quand même malheureusement la problématique classique de l'urgence sociale, ne pas savoir apr quoi commencer).
> Non seulement le populisme et la dénonciation des élites ne sert à rien, mais elle permet le plus souvent de passer sous silence que dans nos pays "avancés", le pouvoir économique et financier n'appartient pas tant aux détenteurs de l'autorité publique qu'aux sphères économiques. Et les hautes sphères économiques françaises ont le chic pour montrer aux plus petites le mauvais exemple, c'est à dire l'absence quasi totale de considération pour l'intérêt général. (sans même parler de la détresse humaine).
> Vous connaissez une banque qui aide les sans-abris, ou même qui se pose la question de savoir "qui" produit les sans-abris ? Vous connaissez une organisation patronale qui a un jour accepté une proposition de pénalisation financière des entreprises qui refusent de louer des appartements vides, ou qui refusent de mettre aux normes de sécurité minimales les taudis qu'elles louent comme de bons marchands de sommeil qu'elles sont ?
> ...


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> Je connais plein de gens qui sont vraiment capables de les aider, qui ne s'en mettent pas plein les poches en vidant spécialement les notres, mais qui ne le font pas, parce qu'ils estiment que ce n'est pas eux de le faire, ou que ce n'est pas suffisament important, ou qu'il y a tant à faire qu'on ne sait pas par quoi commencer (ce qui est quand même malheureusement la problématique classique de l'urgence sociale, ne pas savoir apr quoi commencer).
> Non seulement le populisme et la dénonciation des élites ne sert à rien, mais elle permet le plus souvent de passer sous silence que dans nos pays "avancés", le pouvoir économique et financier n'appartient pas tant aux détenteurs de l'autorité publique qu'aux sphères économiques. Et les hautes sphères économiques françaises ont le chic pour montrer aux plus petites le mauvais exemple, c'est à dire l'absence quasi totale de considération pour l'intérêt général. (sans même parler de la détresse humaine).
> Vous connaissez une banque qui aide les sans-abris, ou même qui se pose la question de savoir "qui" produit les sans-abris ? Vous connaissez une organisation patronale qui a un jour accepté une proposition de pénalisation financière des entreprises qui refusent de louer des appartements vides, ou qui refusent de mettre aux normes de sécurité minimales les taudis qu'elles louent comme de bons marchands de sommeil qu'elles sont ?
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2006)

Qui à parlé des politiques ici ? En ce qui me concerne, ce n'est pas du tout à eux que je pensais, mais bien, en partie à ceux que Rezba évoque dans la fin de son post (qui se remplissent les poches en vidant les nôtres), à ceux pour qui "faire de l'argent" est la seule chose de valable en ce monde.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Qui à parlé des politiques ici ? En ce qui me concerne, ce n'est pas du tout à eux que je pensais, mais bien, en partie à ceux que Rezba évoque dans la fin de son post (qui se remplissent les poches en vidant les nôtres), à ceux pour qui "faire de l'argent" est la seule chose de valable en ce monde.


Pourquoi? Ton boss il vide tes poches? Moi le mien il les remplit ainsi que celles des 45 personnes qui bossent ici. Il remplit les siennes aussi et c'est normal. c'est sa boîte, c'est lui qui prend les risques pour donner du boulot à autant de monde.
Ta banque te vide les poches? Ah bon? Comment? Moi la mienne, elle m'en a prêté pour que j'achète mon appart et je n'ai pas l'impression qu'elle me vide les poche, au contraire.
Faut arrêter de raconter n'importe quoi.
Les discours démago sur les méchants patrons, ça fait chier. Un mec qui investit son firc et son temps pour monter sa boite, il lui faut du courage et tant mieux pour lui si ça paie. Maintenant, si tu as l'impression de te faire enc... par ton aptron, essaye de monter ta boite et on en rediscutera...


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2006)

S'il remplit les tiennes, c'est que faire de l'argent n'était pas la seule chose valable pour lui.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi? Ton boss il vide tes poches? Moi le mien il les remplit ainsi que celles des 45 personnes qui bossent ici. Il remplit les siennes aussi et c'est normal. c'est sa boîte, c'est lui qui prend les risques pour donner du boulot à autant de monde.
> Ta banque te vide les poches? Ah bon? Comment? Moi la mienne, elle m'en a prêté pour que j'achète mon appart et je n'ai pas l'impression qu'elle me vide les poche, au contraire.
> Faut arrêter de raconter n'importe quoi.
> Les discours démago sur les méchants patrons, ça fait chier. Un mec qui investit son firc et son temps pour monter sa boite, il lui faut du courage et tant mieux pour lui si ça paie. Maintenant, si tu as l'impression de te faire enc... par ton aptron, essaye de monter ta boite et on en rediscutera...



Rediscutons en alors, car j'ai monté ma boite depuis bientôt sept ans, je suis mon propre patron.

Je ne parlais pas non plus "des patrons", bien que nombre de ceux dont je parlais le soient, je parlait des affairistes, des spéculateurs. 

Des patrons, il y en a de deux sortes : les entrepreneurs, et les raiders, ceux pour qui les entreprises ne sont que des objets de spéculation, ceux qui, si un jour ils mettent la main sur ta boite, n'hésiteront pas à te virer, ainsi que les 45 autres personnes, parce que la seule chose qui les intéresse, c'est la marque commerciale par exemple, le reste est bon pour la poubelle. Demande aux anciens de la société Ordex, le fabricant de classeurs, ce qui s'est passé quand les américains les ont rachetés, ils ont licencié tout le monde, rasés l'usine, et vendus le terrain à un promoteur immobilier. Tout ce qui les intéressait, c'était le nom Ordex, pour pouvoir l'accoler à celui de Chevalérias, l'autre boite qu'ils avaient rachetés, et ou ils avaient fait la même chose, et crois moi, ces deux boites faisaient gagner pas mal d'argent à leurs anciens patrons, elles n'ont pas été fermées pour manque de rentabilité. Tu appelles ça des entrepreneurs, toi ? pour moi, ce sont des prédateurs, et crois moi, ton patron n'est pas près de gagner autant d'argent qu'eux.

EDIT : Quant à ta banque, retourne donc la voir le jour ou tu seras indépendant, sans même parler de chômeur, on verra alors si elle sera aussi serviable. Tu lui est reconnaissant de t'avoir prêté de l'argent ? Mais c'est quoi, le métier de banquier ? C'est de gagner de l'argent en en prêtant. Que penses tu que deviendrait une banque qui ne prête pas d'argent ? Par contre, lorsque tu auras fini de rembourser, compare la valeur de ce que tu as acheté avec le prix que ça t'a coûté, tu auras peut être moins l'impression qu'elle te remplis les poches.

Tout celà dit sans acrimonie de ma part ... du moins pas envers toi, en tous cas.


----------



## guytantakul (30 Janvier 2006)

Ce qui me tue, c'est que ces SDF vont se faire liaver leur Quetcha 2 sec. série limitée par des collectionneurs sans scrupule et on les retrouvera sur e-bay dans un mois.

Je plaisante, hein, que ça soit clair pour tous.


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Rediscutons en alors, car j'ai monté ma boite depuis bientôt sept ans, je suis mon propre patron.
> 
> Je ne parlais pas non plus "des patrons", bien que nombre de ceux dont je parlais le soient, je parlait des affairistes, des spéculateurs.
> 
> ...




et je relance de dix, ça fait 5 ans que j'ai monté ma boite, et je ne survis qu'à peine grâce à elle, et c'est étonnant de voir à quel point je n'ai pas du tout les mêmes relations avec mon banquier, et avec les patrons qui me demandent des prestations en sous-traitance que toi mon cher Fab'...

De plus, soyons réalistes, dans nos sociétés, les gens qui ont de l'argent ne prennent pas de risques, des ruines retentissantes à la manière de 1929, c'est un concept abscons puisque les systèmes d'encadrement juridiques du financier ont nivelé tous les risques (aux frais des contribuables, cela dit en passant).

enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2006)

J'ai eu ma propore boite pendant 4 ans et c'est pour ça que je sais ce que c'est. Et c'est ausi pour ça que je sais ce que c'est que d'avoir les *******s d'en monter une. J'ai bien galéré avec et ma banque m'a toujours soutenu. Je ne pense pas être une exception. Simplement, je n'ai pas pris ma banque pour un ennemi, mais pour un partenaire et ils ont joué le jeu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu ma propore boite pendant 4 ans et c'est pour ça que je sais ce que c'est. Et c'est ausi pour ça que je sais ce que c'est que d'avoir les *******s d'en monter une. J'ai bien galéré avec et ma banque m'a toujours soutenu. Je ne pense pas être une exception. Simplement, je n'ai pas pris ma banque pour un ennemi, mais pour un partenaire et ils ont joué le jeu.



C'est en ce qui me concerne la seconde fois que je me met à mon compte, et si j'ai eu le soutien d'un banquier une fois, c'était une exception, basée sur un relationnel privilégié avec un directeur d'agence largement au dessus de la moyenne, qui à pris le risque avec un nouveau client. Sinon, les autres banques (j'ai eu une vie géographiquement compliquée), j'ai eu beau les prendre dans le sens du poil, rien à faire, dès l'annonce que je ne serais plus salarié, c'était "au revoir monsieur, revenez nous voir avec un CDI, et on en reparle".


----------



## CarodeDakar (30 Janvier 2006)

Tout ça pour la tente au Big 

MIeux vaut en parler que de ne rien dire, à mon avis. Si y'en a qui préfèrent dénoncer, why not? Reste à le faire sans insulter 

Autre chose, qui est à la base de cette dernière discussion. Je crois qu'il n'est pas question de patron ou même de politique, il est question d'action citoyenne, d'agissement en lien direct avec notre propre évolution, sur la question.

L'action citoyenne des patrons et des politiciens est aussi importante que celle du simple "gars" comme toi et moi. En tout cas, moi j'y crois. Mais ce n'est pas une obligation - malgré ma croyance du contraire  - et alors, à chacun son bon coeur. 

---

Les villes de grandes solitudes? C'est pas juste le baroudeur sympa ou la broussarde sans personne autour d'elle. C'est aussi ceux qu'on ne veut pas regarder, ceux qui sont vraiment sans personne avec qui partager un vrai bon repas, trinquer au bar du quartier autour d'une bonne Leffe, ceux qui sont simplement autour de nous, alors qu'on retourne du boulot et qu'on les croise au sortir d'une bouche de métro (ou sur le coin de toutes mes rues...), en détournant les yeux, et qu'on s'apprête à retourner écouter les horribles nouvelles sur TF1.

---

En tout cas... j'entends encore les trompettes de la non-culpabilisation, c'est difficile d'argumenter alors. Mais reste une chose: que chacun fasse à sa façon, et ainsi va le monde  C'est peut-être mieux ainsi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour la tente au Big
> 
> MIeux vaut en parler que de ne rien dire, à mon avis. Si y'en a qui préfèrent dénoncer, why not? Reste à le faire sans insulter


J'apprécie trop Fab Fab pour ne serait-ce que d'envisager l'hypothèse d'y penser,  nous ne sommes pas d'accord sur tout, mais ça n'enlève rien à la considération que je lui porte. 



			
				CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> alors. Mais reste une chose: que chacun fasse à sa façon, et ainsi va le monde  C'est peut-être mieux ainsi?


Je serais assez d'accord sur ce principe, si ce n'était l'impression que chaque fois qu'on progresse d'un cm dans la bonne direction, certains s'acharne à nous en faire reculer de deux. :mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Janvier 2006)

c'est un petit peu trop défaitiste ce que tu dis là mon cher pascal, toutes les bonnes initiatives n'aboutissent certe pas, mais elles restent des bonnes initiatives...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2006)

Pour ma part j'ai longtemps oeuvré dans un autre domaine: les enfants hospitalisés.
Petite action à mon niveau, mais action quand même. C'est toujours plus efficace que les discours démago


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2006)

Bien d'accord, mais ce qui me gène (et pas qui me paralyse) c'est l'impression que toutes les mauvaises aboutissent :mouais:


----------



## CarodeDakar (30 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part j'ai longtemps oeuvré dans un autre domaine: les enfants hospitalisés.
> Petite action à mon niveau, mais action quand même. C'est toujours plus efficace que les discours démago



Pourquoi pas les deux, si ce n'est pas démago? Je veux dire: le discours a aussi ses effets positifs, quand il est bien dit, au bon endroit, devant les bonnes personnes  Si en plus, le "discoureur" est actif, c'est quand même bien?

---

Peut-être qu'il faut passer par une vision négative, souvent, pour trouver un jour que le positif est aussi là? Par contre, si on agit, à force de rester négatif, il est préférable de retourner dans son salon, parce qu'alors, ça décourage ceux qui ont encore la flamme. Et c'est cette flamme qu'il faut garder vivante, si possible  Mais c'est dur-dur!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

On dilue du sujet initial de ZeBig mais bon...



> Des patrons, il y en a de deux sortes : les entrepreneurs, et les raiders



Juste une interrogation : les patrons çà existe-encore ? Oui pour les petites boites et autres PME (je suis pour ma part travailleur indépendant). 

Mais quid des "grosses boîtes" ? Y'a t-il encore réellement des hommes au pouvoir ? Ces 30 dernières années, nos systèmes économiques ont subi une sorte de révolution pour lesquels nos économistes peinent à trouver de nouveaux modèles théoriques. Les prévisionnistes avouent ne plus avoir de modèles adaptés et reconnaissent l'aléatoire de leurs analyses. Alan Greenspan a employé un savant mot latin pour désigner un phénomène actuel qu'il n'arrive pas à comprendre, car contredisant tous les modèles connus.
Le pouvoir des actionnaires est devenu exorbitant. Et qui sont ces actionnaires ? Des groupes financiers, mouvants, dont les investissements se balladent d'un bout à l'autre de la planète ? Nous-mêmes via nos banques ? Et les "patrons" : virables du jour au lendemain, ils deviennent alors des "mercenaires". 
C'est bien difficile d'y voir clair... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Janvier 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Juste une interrogation : les patrons çà existe-encore ?



Ce ne sont pas eux qui portent de gros parachutes plein de billets ? C'est vrai que le jour où ils demandent ledit parachute, ils vivent un grand moment de solitude surtout lorsqu'ils chantent aux actionnaires : Merci partron*s* !  

PS : Ce serait peut-être mieux d'ouvrir un autre sujet pour en parler  Dommage de discuter de tout ça ici car tous ces beaux textes précédemment écrits risquent d'être noyés


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne sont pas eux qui portent de gros parachutes plein de billets ? C'est vrai que le jour où ils demandent ledit parachute, ils vivent un grand moment de solitude lorsqu'ils chantent aux actionnaires : Merci partron*s* !
> 
> PS : Ce serait peut-être mieux d'ouvrir un autre sujet pour en parler  Dommage de discuter de tout ça ici car tous ces beaux textes précédemment écrits risquent d'être noyés



Tu as bien raison.  
Ceci dit, et sans aller plus loin, je voudrais préciser ma pensée : à l'échelle de l'individu, bien évidemment je ne vais pas plaindre Messier et consorts. Je parlais d'une manière plus générale. Notre vision du "patron" et plus généralement des entreprises n'est-elle pas encore trop imprégnée d'une pensée économique "datée" (fondée au XIXème siècle) ? Face à la dictature du court terme (dividendes maximum en un temps minimum), la "vision à long terme"d'un homme peut-elle s'imposer ?

Promis : j'arrête là.


----------



## rezba (30 Janvier 2006)

Allez, je change de tempo.

Devant les fenêtres de mon bureau, il y a une magnifique place. Certainement la plus belle de toutes les places de la ville où j'habite.
Sur cette place ont troné pendant longtemps une ribambelle de magnifiques micocouliers.
C'est beau, un micocoulier.
Il y a une quinzaine d'années, les ingénieurs et autres paysagistes de la ville se sont aperçus qu'une partie de ces micocouliers centenaires étaient en train de crever.
Fatalement.
Depuis l'origine de leur présence sur la place, ces arbres majestueux avaient grandi les pieds plongés dans la merde urbaine.
Ils trempaient leurs racines dans les ancètres du tout à l'égout.
Lorsque, dans les années cinquante, la ville a refait les réseaux d'évacuation des eaux, les micocouliers de la place de la Canourgue se sont vus privés de leur aliment le plus riche.
La terre, grasse, et les eaux de ruissellement, abondantes, leur ont permis de continuer à vivre une ou deux décennies. Puis ils ont commencé leur inéxorable déclin.
Le hic, c'est que la place forme un plan horizontal qui, à son extrémité, est posé sur un rempart, et un remblai important, d'une vingtaine de mètres de haut. Et que les plus vieux des micocouliers plongent leurs racines dans ce remblai, tandis que leur tronc et leurs branches baladent leurs dizaines de tonnes à trente mètres au dessus du sol.
Si l'un d'entre eux venait à tomber, il fragiliserait toute la place.
Il y a une quinzaine d'année, donc, les techniciens de la municipalité ont abattus, en catimini, par un petit matin gris, quelques uns de ces veilleurs feuillus. Provoquant ainsi l'émoi des riverains, d'autant plus outrés qu'ils combattaient contre un projet municipal de parking souterrain, dont les arbres auraient de toute façon fait les frais.
Tolllé, accusation terrible d'"arbricides", la municipalité a reculé sur son projet de parking. Elle a implanté de nouveaux micocouliers en lieu et place des autres, assuré une dérivation d'eau souterraine pour les nourrir, consolidé le mur et ancré les racines des plus vieux.

Las.
Samedi, trois des plus récents, encore mal implantés, se sont effondrés sous la vigueur des rafales de vent terribles qui balayaient la ville.
Trois en même temps.
Trois arbres de vingt mètres de haut, s'écroulant sur la place.

Ce matin, ce drole de paysage, par la fenêtre du boulot.
La trouée dans la place, et ces tas de bois par terre.
Et puis cet après midi, une entreprise sépcialisée est arrivée. Sept hommes, quatre tronconneuses, une machine à débiter.
En deux heures, ils avaient réduits tout ça en rondins transportables. 
Du petit bois et des buches.
Plus de traces sur la place.

C'est bien seul, un arbre, dans une ville.


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Janvier 2006)

Très joli texte rezba bien qu'un peu triste.


----------



## Caddie Rider (30 Janvier 2006)

Rezba, ton histoire me fait penser à une histoire assez similaire....

Je m'explique, je suis allé à Istanbul en novembre voir ma miss. Je suis resté une semaine et j'ai bien sur visité la ville (j'ai aussi vu le match Turquie-Suisse aussi ) et je suis inévitablement aller à Taksim. Il s'agit plus ou moins de la grande rue commercante de la ville. J'avais vu plusieurs photos de cet endroit et ça avait vraiment l'air d'être sympa, cette rue avec un vieux tram et des arbres tout le long de la rue... Taksim Avant En arrivant sur la rue, je fut complètement déçu, en effet tous les arbres ont été arraché... Je demande à ma copine pourquoi et cette dernière me réponds que ça "genait" les gens alors la mairie a décidé d'enlever les arbres !!!! Je ne suis pas quelqu'un qui soutient des idées vertes mais je peux vous dire que ca m'a fait mal au coeur et que je trouvais ça complètement absurde. Taksim Après <--- c'est le résultat quand j'y suis allé. On ne voit pas très bien malheureusment.  

Des fois j'ai du mal à comprendre l'être humain... :S


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je change de tempo.
> 
> (...)
> 
> C'est bien seul, un arbre, dans une ville.



C'est regrettable de voir de si beaux arbres se faire traiter comme ça...


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> C'est regrettable de voir de si beaux arbres se faire traiter comme ça...



 La nature corrige la nature&#8230;


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> La nature corrige la nature?



Il te reste quelques plumes sur le postérieur après la séance de ventilation d'hier??...


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Il te reste quelques plumes sur le postérieur après la séance de ventilation d'hier??...



 T&#8217;inquiète elle tiennes bon


----------



## Nephou (30 Mai 2009)

Je croyais les villes de grande solitude réservées aux errances, aux parenthèses dans la vie de tous les jours. Je n&#8217;envisageais leur existence que sous l&#8216;éclairage diffus des néons et réverbères, dans la nuit.

Elles pouvaient être partout : Düsseldorf, Évian-les-bains, Poitiers, Chamonix&#8230; Leur architecture était constituée de chambres d&#8217;hôtels et de salles de conférences. On pouvait s&#8217;y nourrir uniquement de petits déjeuners internationaux : viennoiseries, charcuteries et &#339;ufs brouillés&#8230; On s&#8217;y désaltérait en groupe dans de ambiances tamisées, à la recherche de feinte convivialité, puis, un fois seul, dans les entrailles du mini bar de sa chambre&#8230;

Tout cela est encore vrai, sans doute, parfois.

Mais les murs de ces villes se sont déplacés. Ils ont changé de forme, les ont prises toutes. J&#8217;ai franchi le miroir. J&#8217;habite dans l&#8217;une d&#8217;elles, sans doute construite par mes soins. Je distingue les murs et reconnais les pierres qui les forment : j&#8217;y vois mes empreintes, ma chair.

Dans les villes de grande solitude il peut faire beau, il peut y avoir des jardins, des sourires et des enfants. 

_Et si j&#8217;explosais tout cela ?_


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2009)

Tiens, la remontée de ce topic tombe pile au moment ou ma réflexion tombe sur ce genre de sujet !

Les villes de grande solitude &#8230; je m'interroge : "et si en réalité, elles n'existaient pas ?", un peu comme la matrice cinématographique bien connue, si elles n'étaient qu'une illusion, et si en fait il n'y avait que des "individus" de grande solitude ?

J'ai connu des endroits où dès ma première apparition, on m'a dit "Entre et bois un coup d'abord, tu nous raconteras après", certains au fin fond de nulle part, d'autres au centre de mégapoles, et dans des lieux similaires, j'en ai vu d'autres où le simple fait de saluer les gens qu'on croisait était considéré comme une agression. 

Est-ce réellement le lieu, qui veut ça ? Ville ou campagne, et même dans la ville, qu'elle soit belle ou laide, centre "aisé" ou banlieue "ghetto", au même endroit, parfois, j'ai été accueilli par les uns et ignoré par les autres &#8230; Non, définitivement non ! La géographie ne fait rien à l'affaire, certains d'entre nous créent leur propre solitude, d'autres créent celle de leur entourage, mais heureusement, il en reste toujours qui, lorsqu'ils te disent "bonjour", souhaitent sincèrement que ta journée soit bonne, et sont prêts à donner, le cas échéant, un petit coup de pouce pour qu'elle soit au moins "un peu meilleure", si ce n'est vraiment bonne.

Non, je ne crois pas que les villes de grande solitude existent, la solitude n'est pas une affaire d'environnement, et nous n'avons besoin de rien, ni de personne, que ce soit pour la créer ou pour la chasser !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juin 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Mais les murs de ces villes se sont déplacés. Ils ont changé de forme, les ont prises toutes. J&#8217;ai franchi le miroir. J&#8217;habite dans l&#8217;une d&#8217;elles, sans doute construite par mes soins. Je distingue les murs et reconnais les pierres qui les forment : j&#8217;y vois mes empreintes, ma chair.
> 
> Dans les villes de grande solitude il peut faire beau, il peut y avoir des jardins, des sourires et des enfants.



Je ne sais pas si je dois te remercier d'avoir remonté ce thread, ou non ...

En ce qui me concerne, mes "villes de grande solitude" existent encore ...
Parfois, au détour d'une insomnie impromptue ou savamment organisée, "elles" reviennent me hanter avec leurs parkings déserts à l'asphalte tellement luisant que tu peux voir ta propre solitude dedans, avec leurs halos de lumière blafarde qui déchirent les âmes les mieux trempées et les grands couloirs d'hotels déserts dans lesquels tu déambules en cherchant où glisser ton sésame électronique qui te donnera droit à une nuit de demi-sommeil entre spleen et désespoir...

Non seulement elles m'ont pourri la vie réellement durant de nombreuses années, mais à présent, et comme toi, elles se sont immiscées jusqu'aux tréfonds de ma propre conscience et elles reviennent parfois me narguer en susurrant : "ne nous oublie pas, compagnon de route, ne nous oublie pas !!!!!!"

Tu dis : "Dans les villes de grande solitude il peut faire beau, il peut y avoir des jardins, des sourires et des enfants" ... et tu as raison ! mais c'est la face cachée des "villes de grande solitude" ... celle que je ne voyais jamais dans les endroits que je fréquentais ... la nuit, les jardins se cachent, les enfants dorment et les sourires sont invisibles !

Paradoxalement, il m'arrive d'y retourner, pour exorciser mes vieux démons, probablement ... pour me retrouver face à moi-même et jauger jusqu'où je peux aller ... ou ne pas aller !

Un jeu dangereux, une espèce de roulette russe de l'inconscient...

Pascal77 a raison : ces villes n'existent que si tu veux qu'elles existent ... elles sont en moi, probablement depuis longtemps ou depuis toujours ... elles viennent et reviennent au rythme des saisons, elles rythment ma vie au gré des vents, des marées et de mes sentiments !

60 ans bientôt et toujours autant de questions et de doutes ... je vais les trimballer jusqu'à la fin ... probablement !:rateau:

A propos, Nephou, j'ai réfléchi : "merci d'avoir remonté ce thread" ! 

ps : il t'en reste encore des "narakiri" kits ?????????


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2009)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> 60 ans bientôt et toujours autant de questions et de doutes ... je vais les trimballer jusqu'à la fin ... probablement !:rateau:



Curieusement, bien que te suivant de pas très loin (moi, 60 ans c'est dans un peu moins de 4 ans), ce que j'appréhende le plus, c'est le moment où il n'y aura plus de questions, plus de doutes, parce que si ce moment survenait jamais, je ne vois que deux explications pour le justifier : je suis mort, ou je suis un légume. dans le premier cas, je saurais, avec toutes les certitudes, et dans le second, la seule question qui restera, c'est "pourquoi je suis encore vivant ?".

Regarde bien le bitume luisant de tes parkings, tu verras que ta ville de grande solitude n'existe pas, regarde là, juste à tes pieds, ton reflet te tient compagnie, il te dis que le vide n'est qu'illusion, que la nature a horreur du vide, le béton n'est qu'un squelette, le squelette d'un gigantesque madrépore, la société n'est rien d'autre qu'un immense récif de corail, et nous, nous sommes les polypes qui le construisent, couche après couche, et c'est un immense travail collectif, au sein duquel chacun peut, à l'un ou l'autre moment se sentir seul, mais juste "se sentir", pas "être". 

Pense à toutes les questions que le simple fait que tu existes (contrairement à iMax ) va obliger d'autres membres de cette société à se poser, rien que par ce fait, tu leur permet de vivre ! Tiens, par exemple, il y a dix minutes encore, je me réveillais en sirotant mon café, je ne me posais pas de question, c'est quasiment comme si pendant ce temps, j'avais cessé d'exister, pas de question, pas de doute, j'étais là, comme une pierre, puis je t'ai lu, et j'ai ressuscité : une question, je dois "penser", je suis de nouveau vivant, grâce à toi, cette fois !

Non, les certitudes, c'est l'affaire des cadavres, eux, connaissent la solitude, mais dans le doute, tu vis, parmi les vivants, rien de ce que tu fais ne touche que toi, le moindre de tes geste a, a eu, ou aura une incidence sur la vie de quelqu'un d'autre, et les gestes d'une partie de ces autres influence la tienne, tout se tient, tous se tiennent, plus ou moins bien, mais ils se tiennent, nous nous tenons, pour le meilleur, comme pour le pire, mais même le pire, c'est mieux que "rien" !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... tout se tient, tous se tiennent, plus ou moins bien, mais ils se tiennent, nous nous tenons, pour le meilleur, comme pour le pire, mais *même le pire, c'est mieux que "rien"* !


C'est tellement vrai !!!!!!! :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h51 ----------

Je crois que dans mon cas, le fait d'attendre de devenir grand-père (hé ouais !) d'un jour à l'autre (et au plus tard pour mercredi !) n'arrange pas les choses tiraillé que je suis entre deux sentiments :

d'une part, la joie de pouvoir serrer ma première petite fille dans mes bras et de lui montrer avec quelle impatience je l'attendais...

d'autrepart, un sentiment mêlé de doute et de crainte de la livrer à un monde que moi-même, parfois, j'ai du mal à comprendre et à accepter...

J'aimerais tant lui dire que "tout le monde il est beau il est gentil", qu'elle va évoluer dans un monde "bisounours" plein de fleurs et d'amour ... mais il va falloir qu'on lui apprenne à se défendre, à se battre, à se méfier, mais surtout à aimer envers et contre tout, à respecter "l'autre" avec ses différences, à être tolérante, et à tirer des leçons des baffes dans la gueule que la vie ne manquera pas de lui donner ... bref, une leçon "de vie" dont je ne verrai jamais la fin, parce que jusqu'au bout, elle n'aura jamais de fin...

Mon fils et ma belle-fille sont prêts pour cette "grande mission" ... la plus belle qui soit ... mais la plus difficile aussi !

J'aimerais qu'un jour, aux hasards de la vie, elle découvre ce forum et les leçons de vie qui vont avec (des plus sérieuses au plus débiles, bande de nases...), et surtout qu'elle sache que je l'aimais, bien avant qu'elle ne soit là...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2009)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je crois que dans mon cas, le fait d'attendre de devenir grand-père (hé ouais !) d'un jour à l'autre (et au plus tard pour mercredi !) n'arrange pas les choses tiraillé que je suis entre deux sentiments



Oh ! C'était ça ! Alors, bien que les certitudes ne soient généralement que des illusions, là, je suis sûr que mercredi, au plus tard, doutes et questions passeront définitivement au second plan, et que ta ville de grande solitude va se couvrir d'un immense papier peint à motifs floraux 

Pour te consoler, pense à mes grands pères à moi, qui le sont devenus à respectivement 48 et 50 ans, ben, tu le croiras si tu veux : ils ont parfaitement survécus à l'événement, et ont continué ainsi pas loin de 50 années pour l'un et plus de 40 pour l'autre ! 

Embrasse la maman et la fillette pour moi, et transmet mes félicitations à ton fils 

Allez, ne soyons pas ladres, on te félicite aussi, bande de (un seul) naze !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2009)

Il était pas mal ce fil, aussi.

Mais on ne peut pas être et avoir été, hein...

Le problème pour moi c'est que le titre m'a toujours fait penser à une chanson de Sardou !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2009)

coloquinte a dit:


> Le problème pour moi c'est que le titre m'a toujours fait penser à une chanson de Sardou !



Mais quel plagiaire, ce Sardou !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2012)

Ce thread a dormi durant près de trois ans ...

Et pourtant, il y a quelques jours, alors que j'avais l'esprit emprisonné dans une de mes "villes de grande solitude" et marre d'écouter en boucle "Riders on the storm" en pleurnichant sur mon sort que d'aucuns trouveraient pourtant (certainement !) enviable, je suis tombé sur le thread de Scalounet avec sa "souris qui bougeait toute seule" ...

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais en lisant son post, je suis soudain devenu hilare et ça m'a fait un bien fou alors que le but premier de Scalounet n'était pas de faire rire, mais de trouver une solution à son problème...:rateau:

Tout ça pour vous dire que tout ce que vous écrivez n'est pas anodin et a de l'importance... Au-delà des mots, vos posts peuvent être porteurs d'humour et d'amitié sans même que vous ne le supposiez ... vos phrases peuvent consoler, réconforter et même guérir !

Je trouve cela "extraordinaire" et j'avais envie de partager ce sentiment avec vous ...

Je ne connais pas Scalounet et je ne le connaîtrai probablement jamais ... pourtant je le remercie ici de tout coeur pour le bien qu'il m'a fait sans en avoir la moindre conscience !

J'allais dire : "Allez en Paix, Soeurs et Frères !" mais je suppose que certains me répondront "Amen" avec le smiley qui va bien avec ! :love:

ps : En attendant, la souris de Scalounet bouge toujours toute seule .....


----------



## sylko (3 Novembre 2012)

Arfffffff, que de bon souvenirs...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> 60 ans bientôt et toujours autant de questions et de doutes ... je vais les trimballer jusqu'à la fin ... probablement !:rateau:



Tiens, amusant que tu remonte ce thread maintenant, parce que maintenant, "60 ans bientôt", c'est mon tour (dans 4 mois), mais bon, moi, je vis ça de façon un peu différente de toi, un peu de la façon de cet américain qui tombait du haut d'un building, et que les gens qui le voyaient passer depuis leur fenêtre entendaient murmurer à chaque étage devant lequel il passait : "jusque là, ça va !". :style:

Des questions et des doutes, j'en ai ma part, comme chacun de nous, mais moi aussi, MacGe m'a apporté une aide des plus concrètes : comme beaucoup d'entre nous, je me suis fait ici quelques vrais amis dans la "vraie vie", et l'un d'eux s'est révélé être un neuro-chirurgien pédiatrique de renommée mondiale. en mars 2011, lorsqu'on a appris que ma femme était atteinte d'un cancer des poumons (elle qui n'a jamais fumé), il a immédiatement fait jouer ses relations, et nous avons pu la faire suivre par les meilleurs spécialistes, et lui faire bénéficier des traitements expérimentaux les plus récents, ce qui fait que bien qu'atteinte d'une maladie dont le taux de survie n'est que de 60% à 2 ans et de moins de 20% à 5 ans, chez elle, la maladie est pour l'instant endiguée, après une régression spectaculaire au départ, ses tumeurs restent depuis à une taille telle qu'elle ne manifeste plus aucun symptôme visible (elle ne tousse plus, et son état clinique est tel que le cancérologue qui la suit en continu ne comprend pas comment elle peut aller aussi bien. Elle souffre actuellement plus des effets secondaires du traitement que de la maladie). En dehors des contraintes liées aux traitements (allés-retours fréquents entre chez nous et Villejuif), elle peut mener une vie quasi-normale, en dehors d'un besoin de repos un peu plus important que la norme.

Il est certain que sans ma venue sur MacGe, là, nous vivrions dans une ville de grande solitude, je ne sais pas combien de jours, de mois ou d'années de vie elle devra à ma rencontre avec ce membre, et à l'amitié qui s'en est suivie, mais chaque minute de gagnée devra quelque chose à MacGeneration, quelque chose à la "passion du Mac", et énormément à un homme qui, non content d'être un chirurgien de talent, est en plus un immense bonhomme, avec un c&#339;ur "gros comme ça" ! S'il passe par ici, il se reconnaîtra, qu'il sache que si avant ça, il avait déjà toute mon amitié, depuis, je lui voue, en plus, une immense gratitude. Non, décidément, même si rien n'est simple, je ne vis pas dans une ville de grande solitude.

Cela dit, zebig, sache que si, dans ton cas, je ne peut pas vraiment parler d'amitié, ça n'empêche pas une réelle affection et une sympathie certaine pour ce qui ressort ici de ta personnalité. J'espère que le bonhomme derrière thebiglebowski te ressemble vraiment (et je ne nourris pas franchement de doute à ce sujet), parce qu'il donne une image plus brillante que la moyenne de ce qu'est l'humanité.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Novembre 2012)

Ton témoignage est très émouvant, Pascal !

La vie réserve parfois d'excellentes surprises et je suis vraiment heureux que ton épouse ait pu bénéficier de ce "gros coup de pouce" du destin !

Oui, il y a des "gens" qui sont profondément humains et qui sont attachés à certaines valeurs morales malheureusement en désuétude pour certaines ... c'est réconfortant de savoir que nous côtoyons peut être ces personnes tous les jours sans même les connaître et qu'il suffit d'un sourire ou de quelques mots échangés pour "établir la connexion" !

Et quand je parle de "mots échangés", cela s'applique aussi à ce forum ... au-delà des mots et des phrases, au-delà de l'avatar et d'une succession de posts, on discerne parfois (souvent !) la personnalité de l'autre et les probables affinités qui nous lient...

Les soubresauts de la vie sont imprévisibles ... parfois on se sent bien, parfois on en prend plein la gueule ... si on m'avait dit un jour que ma femme souffrirait de troubles du comportement aigüs m'obligeant à remettre en doute toutes nos certitudes et à bouleverser notre vie quotidienne et notre environnement social et familial, je ne l'aurais pas cru ... et pourtant, c'est notre réalité d'aujourd'hui !

Et pourtant, je ne ressens aucune colère, aucune tristesse, ni aucune frustration ... que du contraire ! Cet "aléa" a mis en exergue et renforcé l'amour que je lui porte et le besoin de vivre la situation au jour le jour, si ce n'est heure par heure, et de profiter à fond de chaque moment de répit, rare malheureusement.

Quant à te répondre si ma personnalité réelle correspond à l'image que je dégage sur le forum, je ne peux que t'affirmer que je suis un gars comme tous les autres, bourré de défauts et de quelques qualités, mais aussi bourré d'amour et de compassion et ayant érigé une certaine dérision en art de vivre ... Ne dit-on pas que l'humour est la politesse du désespoir ?

Embrasse ton épouse de ma part ... je ne la connais pas mais dis-lui que de temps à autre, un "petit belge" pensera à elle pour lui envoyer un peu de courage par écran interposé !

Et comme disait ma mère : "Ca ne peut nin faire de mal !" .....:love:

​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h04 ----------

Et pour attester de l'importance du forum et des liens qui s'y tissent, je vous copie in extenso un post datant d'octobre 2002 ... à ce moment, j'avais décidé "d'en finir" avec la vie suite à un échange de messages avec "STL", une forumeuse qui, malheureusement n'a plus posté depuis février 2012 ...



_Hier soir, je suis rentré chez moi complètement marri (non pas que j'ai  eu le temps de changer de sexe mais "être marri" est une expression du  type "je suis désolé etc...).

En effet, attiré par les feux pommelés d'une sirène latine tel un  flageolet par un gigot doré à point, j' ai trahi honteusement mes soeurs  du forum...
Qui plus est, STL, magnanime, m'a dédicacé son centième post tel le Christ embrassant Judas lors de la dernière Cène...
C'était trop et il m'était impossible d'assumer une telle fourberie !

C'est pourquoi je me suis arrêté chez un armurier pour m'enquérir d'un sabre de samouraï :

"Bonjour Monsieur, puis-je m'enquérir d'un sabre de samouraï ?"
"Mais certainement, Monsieur, c'est pour quel usage ?"
"C'est pour un Nara kiri (je sais très bien que ça s'écrit Hara Kiri,  mais la liaison était plus mélodieuse... et puis, au point ou j'en suis  !!!)
"Très bien, nous avons deux modèles : le lisse à double tranchant et le crénelé ondulant"
"Quelle est la différence ?"
"Le lisse ne provoque qu'une hémorragie interne et est très propre à  l'usage - par contre, il est très peu spectaculaire - le crénelé  ondulant quant à lui, vous extirpe vos organes en moins de temps qu'il  n'en faut pour le dire et les classe devant vous en ordre décroissant ou  croissant selon que vous le retirez vers la gauche ou vers la droite -  bien entendu, si vous posédez un chien, mieux vaut l'éloigner pendant  l'opération..."
"Comme durant toute ma vie j'ai eu l'habitude de courir ventre à terre  et de me disperser, je suis tenté par ce dernier modèle - combien vaut  il ?"
"**** Euros"
"OK pour **** Euros (je ne vais quand même pas vous donner mon code Visa bande de nases !)

Et c'est nanti de mon petit matériel que je suis rentré chez moi.
Personne ! ouf !

Je m'installais au milieu du salon et me mis complètement nu dans la  position du lotus (pas enroulé comme un rouleau de papier toilette, mais  dans la position qui fait que les fémurs vous rentrent allègrement dans  le coccyx comme préconisé par yogi l'ours ou quelque chose comme ça)

Je venais de me poser la pointe du sabre à l'endroit préconisé par la  notice technique (2cms au dessus du nombril - à croire que tout le monde  a le nombril à la même hauteur ???) lorsque ma femme rentra à la  maison.

"Ben thebig qu'est ce que tu fous là"
"Je m'harakirite !"
"A cause de quoi ?"
"A cause de STL"
C'est alors qu'elle me sortit un truc que je n'ai pas encore compris maintenant - elle me dit :
"ça fait des années que je te dis que la télé ne te vaut rien - surtout cette chaîne à la con !!!"

C'était surréaliste !

Elle ajouta :
"T'as pensé à la moquette ???"
Quinze ans que j'y pense à cette p... de moquette en promotion à 2 euros  le m2 chez Casto - tellement ignoble que je l'ai collé à l'envers sans  que personne ne s'en aperçoive - c'est pas une tripe de plus ou de moins  qui va changer la situation !
"T'as pensé aux enfants ???"
Les enfants, parlons-en : mon fils est rentré et m'a écrasé les doigts  de pieds avec ses nouvelles Puma tellement "picotées" dans tous les sens  qu'elles me font penser à des calamars de haut-fonds !
Ma fille, quant à elle a trouvé le jeu de mots qui tue : "Alors, tu médites, Piaf" ...... navrant !
Mon plus jeune fils n'a trouvé à dire que "Alors Moby Dick, on se harponne !"
J'avais décidé de passer la nuit dans cette position, sans bouger, et d'attendre le petit matin avant d'agir !

Comme tout le monde s'en fichait, j'avais la paix !
A un moment, le sommeil me surprit et c'est ce moment que choisit le  sabre pour tomber sur mon sexe ...!!! Heureusement que j'avais choisi un  outil de qualité, il ne fut que légèrement ébréché (le sabre !).
Un besoin pressant me força à me lever et je décidais de ne pas quitter  mon sabre question de ne pas casser l'ambiance - bien entendu, j'en mis  partout et je profitais du chien endormi pour essuyer le lino (faut bien  qu'il serve à quelque chose ce vieux clébard...)

Le petit matin pointait à l'horizon et je ne m'étais pas encore décidé  tiraillé que j'étais entre l'incommensurable horreur de ma fourberie et  le besoin de vivre !!!

C'est à ce moment, que, dans une lueur bleutée et halotée, j'ai eu  l'impression de discerner Marie, la vraie, l'unique - je cachais  subtilement mon joint dans le cartable de mon fils... - Marie me regarda  avec douceur et me dit : "the big ! ô thebig ! toujours aussi ridicule à  ce que je vois ! tu as trahi tes soeurs, c'est vrai ! et ce n'est pas  bien ... mais ton fond est bon et tu n'y as vu aucune malice ! Tu seras  pardonné si tu recueilles le pardon de tes soeurs dans le présent post  ... bon je te laisse parce que j'ai encore trois gars plus nases que toi  à aller sauver et ... fais gaffe, y a le cartable de ton fils qui est  en train de cramer !!!

Alors, mes soeurs, pour sauver mon âme, j'ai besoin de votre pardon ... _ _

J'attends dans les limbes de l'espérance !!!_ 

​


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Novembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> _A un moment, le sommeil me surprit et c'est ce moment que choisit le  sabre pour tomber sur mon sexe ...!!! Heureusement que j'avais choisi un  outil de qualité, il ne fut que légèrement ébréché (le sabre !)._



Et depuis on l'appelle : "Maki ara rikiki".


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2012)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et depuis on l'appelle : "Maki ara rikiki".



 ..... Je te revaudrai ça au centuple, Tibo ! ...

:rateau::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ..... Je te revaudrai ça au centuple, Tibo ! ...
> 
> :rateau::love:



Au centuple ? On va frôler le millimètre, là, dis moi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Au centuple ? On va frôler le millimètre, là, dis moi !



Euh ! C'est une cabale ou quoi ?


----------



## ergu (6 Novembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> vos posts peuvent être porteurs d'humour et d'amitié sans même que vous ne le supposiez ...



Ah ?
Remarque, vaut mieux qu'ils soient porteur de ça que de la chtouille.


----------

